# failed to run service



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

i started my pc(windows xp)and got the little pop up failed to run service.
X'd out of it and came here.
never saw this before.
and also i have a desk 365 on my programs list and i didnt download anything like that and i cant get it off.
please advise what am i to do.or is this all pc normal?(doesnt feel normal)
thanks yall.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome to Tech Support Guy 

Are you still having this problem? If so, can you do the following for me:

Download *Security Check* from *here*.
Save it to your Desktop.
Double click SecurityCheck.exe and follow the onscreen instructions inside of the black box.
A Notepad document should open automatically called *checkup.txt*; please post the contents of that document.

----

Download *OTL* to your Desktop


Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
When the window appears, underneath *Output* at the top change it to *Standard Output*.
Select 
*All Users*
*LOP Check*
*Purity Check*
Under the *Standard Registry* box change it to *All*

Please copy the text in the code box below and paste it in the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box in OTL:


```
netsvcs
activex
msconfig
%SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.
%PROGRAMFILES%\*.exe
%LOCALAPPDATA%\*.exe
%windir%\Installer\*.*
%windir%\system32\tasks\*.*
%windir%\system32\tasks\*.* /64
%systemroot%\Fonts\*.exe
%systemroot%\*. /mp /s
/md5start
consrv.dll
explorer.exe
winlogon.exe
regedit.exe
Userinit.exe
svchost.exe
services.exe
user32.dll
ATAPI.SYS
/md5stop
C:\Windows\assembly\tmp\U\*.* /s
%Temp%\smtmp\* \s
%Temp%\smtmp\1\*.*
%Temp%\smtmp\2\*.*
%Temp%\smtmp\3\*.*
%Temp%\smtmp\4\*.*
dir "%systemdrive%\*" /S /A:L /C
CREATERESTOREPOINT
```

Click the *Run Scan* button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
A black box will appear, this is part of the custom scan, so don't be alarmed 
*IF OTL SAYS 'NOT RESPONDING' DON'T USE THE MOUSE. IT WILL CARRY ON SCANNING AFTER A FEW MINUTES*

When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*. These are saved in the same location as OTL.

Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of these files, one at a time and post them in your topic


eddie


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

thank you very much for responding Eddie.wiil give this a whirl this afternoon (8-11-13) will let you know how it turned out if i dont screw something up!this looks scary!! 
thanks again will be in touch.
karla S.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

No problem, but you don't need to worry as the above scans don't remove anything, just give's me an idea of what I'm looking at 

I'll more likely be on tomorrow night, as I have to go out soon, so will look as soon as I get in from work


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

ok guy im going to it now.
wish me luck i dont fly to the moon with this action! lol
have a great night at work.


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.72 
Windows XP Service Pack 3 x86 
Internet Explorer 8 
*``````````````Antivirus/Firewall Check:``````````````* 
Windows Firewall Enabled! 
avast! Free Antivirus 
*`````````Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:`````````* 
CCleaner 
JavaFX 2.1.1 
Java 7 Update 25 
Adobe Flash Player 11.8.800.94 
Adobe Reader 9 
Adobe Reader XI 
Mozilla Firefox 21.0 *Firefox out of Date!* 
Google Chrome 28.0.1500.72 
Google Chrome 28.0.1500.95 
*````````Process Check: objlist.exe by Laurent````````* 
AVAST Software Avast avastUI.exe 
*`````````````````System Health check`````````````````* 
Total Fragmentation on Drive C:: 2% 
*````````````````````End of Log``````````````````````* 
this is from the 1st step.


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

OTL logfile created on: 8/11/2013 4:31:35 PM - Run 2
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

894.42 Mb Total Physical Memory | 567.48 Mb Available Physical Memory | 63.45% Memory free
2.12 Gb Paging File | 1.71 Gb Available in Paging File | 80.87% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 1344 2688 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 139.04 Gb Total Space | 100.68 Gb Free Space | 72.41% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 5.55 Gb Total Space | 0.00 Gb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: UDF

Computer Name: EMACHINE-98E05C | User Name: matthew1and5 | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2013/08/11 16:06:29 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\OTL.exe
PRC - [2013/08/06 22:21:25 | 000,391,288 | ---- | M] (Wsys Co., Ltd.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\eSafe\eGdpSvc.exe
PRC - [2013/07/26 05:11:20 | 002,847,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Browser Manager\2.6.1519.190\{16cdff19-861d-48e3-a751-d99a27784753}\browsemngr.exe
PRC - [2013/07/17 17:24:30 | 000,306,688 | ---- | M] (Skillbrains) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\4.4.1.0\Lightshot.exe
PRC - [2013/07/01 18:44:13 | 000,182,184 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
PRC - [2013/06/20 09:00:08 | 002,095,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Comodo\Dragon\dragon_updater.exe
PRC - [2013/06/15 19:30:11 | 000,424,016 | ---- | M] (337 Technology Limited.) -- C:\Program Files\Desk 365\deskSvc.exe
PRC - [2013/06/10 17:02:53 | 000,138,096 | ---- | M] (Facebook Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Facebook\Update\FacebookUpdate.exe
PRC - [2012/10/30 18:50:59 | 004,297,136 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
PRC - [2012/08/17 17:29:16 | 000,296,096 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe
PRC - [2011/12/07 18:31:00 | 000,303,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvc.exe
PRC - [2008/07/16 16:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe
PRC - [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
PRC - [2007/12/10 22:15:04 | 000,012,800 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2013/07/26 05:11:20 | 002,847,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Browser Manager\2.6.1519.190\{16cdff19-861d-48e3-a751-d99a27784753}\browsemngr.exe
MOD - [2013/07/26 05:10:11 | 002,691,536 | ---- | M] () -- c:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Browser Manager\2.6.1519.190\{16cdff19-861d-48e3-a751-d99a27784753}\browsemngr.dll
MOD - [2013/07/11 20:04:28 | 000,998,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\b22afb5424455b579511b925aa1563c9\System.Management.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/07/11 17:31:54 | 000,212,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\8f3e54440f3742da409131428ad1bce1\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/07/11 17:31:48 | 000,771,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\da28f3d44be7def2d84269f1db5718d6\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/07/11 02:48:43 | 012,434,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\efecb20c44117df86f2eb5f93592fdd8\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/07/11 02:47:52 | 001,593,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\82a53e923936d5f62d9af4cdfe50a4f8\System.Drawing.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/07/11 02:43:40 | 007,977,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\16562c54978851e92db8fec6f759bba1\System.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/07/11 02:43:11 | 011,497,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\b14359470744c840c59fbe4e58034fd6\mscorlib.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/06/20 09:00:08 | 002,095,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Comodo\Dragon\dragon_updater.exe
MOD - [2013/06/15 19:30:11 | 000,612,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Desk 365\sqlite3.dll
MOD - [2011/12/07 18:31:00 | 000,303,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvc.exe
MOD - [2011/08/18 11:22:38 | 000,323,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiLib.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:31 | 000,270,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\log4net\1.2.10.0__1b44e1d426115821\log4net.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:31 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Utility\3.0.3010.0__4df5dcab8860d239\Framework.Utility.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:31 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Utility.CommonFunctions\3.0.3010.0__770d2a375f176870\Framework.Utility.CommonFunctions.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,061,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Library\3.0.3010.0__3036420f80dd6947\Framework.Library.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Model.Controller\3.0.3010.0__14bcaafdb44b5951\Framework.Model.Controller.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,015,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Host\3.0.3010.0__672b450de5a7e94a\Framework.Host.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,009,216 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Model.ControllerInterface\3.0.3010.0__d842b71b4d6ed079\Framework.Model.ControllerInterface.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,006,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.PluginInterface\3.0.3010.0__9ecdf03bb2054f94\Framework.PluginInterface.dll
MOD - [2008/07/16 16:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Wajam\Updater\WajamUpdater.exe -- (WajamUpdater)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE -- (SeaPort)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe /s Norton Internet Security /m C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\diMaster.dll /prefetch:1 -- (Norton Internet Security)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE -- (BBSvc)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe -- (avast! Antivirus)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll -- (AppMgmt)
SRV - [2013/08/06 22:21:25 | 000,391,288 | ---- | M] (Wsys Co., Ltd.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\eSafe\eGdpSvc.exe -- (WsysSvc)
SRV - [2013/07/26 05:11:20 | 002,847,696 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Browser Manager\2.6.1519.190\{16cdff19-861d-48e3-a751-d99a27784753}\browsemngr.exe -- (Browser Manager)
SRV - [2013/07/19 16:35:40 | 000,256,904 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2013/07/01 18:44:13 | 000,182,184 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe -- (JavaQuickStarterService)
SRV - [2013/06/20 09:00:08 | 002,095,752 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Comodo\Dragon\dragon_updater.exe -- (DragonUpdater)
SRV - [2013/06/15 19:30:11 | 000,424,016 | ---- | M] (337 Technology Limited.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Desk 365\deskSvc.exe -- (desksvc)
SRV - [2011/12/07 18:31:00 | 000,303,360 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvc.exe -- (WSWNA3100)
SRV - [2010/02/19 13:37:14 | 000,517,096 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe -- (SwitchBoard)
SRV - [2008/07/16 16:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe -- (ETService)
SRV - [2007/12/10 22:15:04 | 000,012,800 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems) [Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe -- (AgereModemAudio)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (WDICA)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRELI)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDCOMP)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (PCIDump)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (lbrtfdc)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- c:\acernb\int15.sys -- (int15.sys)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\cpuz136\cpuz136_x32.sys -- (cpuz136)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\DOCUME~1\MATTHE~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cpuz134\cpuz134_x32.sys -- (cpuz134)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Changer)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswTdi)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswSP)
DRV - File not found [File_System | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswSnx)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (AswRdr)
DRV - File not found [File_System | Auto | Stopped] -- -- (aswMon2)
DRV - File not found [File_System | Auto | Stopped] -- -- (aswFsBlk)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Aavmker4)
DRV - [2011/12/12 17:43:00 | 001,034,240 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bcmwlhigh5.sys -- (BCMH43XX)
DRV - [2010/02/03 11:21:56 | 000,050,704 | ---- | M] (CACE Technologies, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\npf.sys -- (NPF)
DRV - [2008/07/16 15:56:06 | 000,015,392 | ---- | M] (Acer, Inc.) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\int15.sys -- (int15)
DRV - [2008/05/20 04:53:00 | 004,800,000 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -- (IntcAzAudAddService)
DRV - [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,088,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys -- (NwlnkIpx)
DRV - [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,063,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys -- (NwlnkNb)
DRV - [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys -- (NwlnkSpx)
DRV - [2008/03/05 00:10:54 | 001,203,808 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AGRSM.sys -- (AgereSoftModem)
DRV - [2008/01/28 23:37:48 | 000,022,016 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvnetbus.sys -- (nvnetbus)
DRV - [2008/01/28 23:37:46 | 000,054,016 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NVENETFD.sys -- (NVENETFD)
DRV - [2005/08/10 09:06:28 | 000,019,968 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfsync02.sys -- (sfsync02)
DRV - [2005/08/10 07:44:04 | 000,050,688 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfdrv01.sys -- (sfdrv01)
DRV - [2005/05/16 08:20:39 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfhlp02.sys -- (sfhlp02)

========== Standard Registry (All) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=OIE8HP&PC=UP62
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = Reg Error: Value error.
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Extensions Off Page = about:NoAdd-ons
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Page_Transitions = 1
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Secondary Start Pages = Reg Error: Value error.
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Security Risk Page = about:SecurityRisk
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=OIE8HP&PC=UP62
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://search.v9.com/web/?utm_sourc...d=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=3538997
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search.v9.com/web/?utm_sourc...d=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=3538997
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src={referrer:source?}

IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\..\SearchScopes\{AE013F9F-8C8A-4BF5-88B0-10B5AD805A70}: "URL" = http://www.resultbrowse.com/?prt=RESULTBROWSE199&keywords={searchTerms}
IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\..\SearchScopes\{AE013F9F-8C8A-4BF5-88B0-10B5AD805A70}: "URL" = http://www.resultbrowse.com/?prt=RESULTBROWSE199&keywords={searchTerms}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,bProtector Start Page = 
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=OIE8HP&PC=UP62
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Page_Transitions = 1
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com/
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = en-us
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {FB53D2C7-B99B-46BC-AA1F-F862AFFE83CF}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\..\SearchScopes\{FB53D2C7-B99B-46BC-AA1F-F862AFFE83CF}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "about:home"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: %7B20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b%7D:0.0.0
FF - prefs.js..keyword.URL: ""
FF - user.js - File not found

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_8_800_94.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/ShockwavePlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1203133.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@funwebproducts.com/Plugin: C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\Installr\1.bin\NPFunWeb.dll File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Google.com/GoogleEarthPlugin: C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll (Google)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.25.2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.25.2: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=14.0.8051.1204: C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@oberon-media.com/ONCAdapter: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Oberon Media\NCAdapter\1.0.0.14\npapicomadapter.dll (Oberon-Media )
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nppl3260;version=15.0.6.14: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprjplug;version=15.0.6.14: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpchromebrowserrecordext;version=15.0.6.14: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprphtml5videoshim;version=15.0.6.14: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpplugin;version=15.0.6.14: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprpplugin.dll (RealPlayer)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@videolan.org/vlc,version=2.0.7: C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\npvlc.dll (VideoLAN)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\adobe.com/AdobeAAMDetect: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll (Adobe Systems)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Skype Limited.com/Facebook Video Calling Plugin: C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Facebook\Video\Skype\npFacebookVideoCalling.dll (Skype Limited)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\ [2012/07/24 01:44:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{0153E448-190B-4987-BDE1-F256CADA672F}: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\Mozilla FireFox\extensions\[email protected]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\WebRep\FF [2013/03/15 14:03:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{C4CFC0DE-134F-4466-B2A2-FF7C59A8BFAD}: C:\Program Files\Updater By SweetPacks\Firefox
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 21.0\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 21.0\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\Social Privacy\FF\

[2013/06/18 23:21:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions
[2013/08/09 11:40:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions
[2013/08/09 11:40:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Yahoo! Toolbar) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\{635abd67-4fe9-1b23-4f01-e679fa7484c1}
[2013/06/18 23:33:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Greasemonkey) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}
[2013/06/18 23:33:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\staged
[2013/06/18 22:08:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions
[2013/03/15 13:51:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Lightshot (screenshot tool)) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{394DCBA4-1F92-4f8e-8EC9-8D2CB90CB69B}(2)
[2013/03/15 13:51:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Greasemonkey) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}
[2013/03/15 13:51:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\staged(2)
[2013/05/24 18:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ecsfh9jh.default\extensions
[2013/05/24 18:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkaq102z.default\extensions
[2013/05/24 18:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa(2).default\extensions
[2013/05/24 18:22:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions
[2013/06/18 23:20:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\extensions
[2013/06/18 23:33:12 | 000,269,448 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/03/15 13:03:36 | 000,269,007 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/04/06 01:00:14 | 000,269,007 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkaq102z.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/04/09 17:31:27 | 000,224,945 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2013/04/08 12:11:52 | 000,216,492 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2013/04/06 13:39:23 | 000,269,007 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/06/18 00:04:29 | 000,269,448 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/06/18 22:12:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\Extensions
[2013/04/06 13:24:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions(2)
[2013/04/06 00:58:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Default) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions(2)\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}(2)
[2013/06/18 23:21:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\browser\extensions
[2013/06/18 23:21:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\browser\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
[2013/06/18 23:21:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\browser(2)\extensions(2)
[2013/06/17 23:55:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Default) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\browser(2)\extensions(2)\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}(2)

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?q={searchTerms}&{google:RLZ}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}client=chrome&q={searchTerms}&{google:cursorPosition}{google:zeroPrefixUrl}sugkey={google:suggestAPIKeyParameter}
CHR - homepage: http://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_...T3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=1371760634
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Disabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer (Enabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft\u00AE DRM (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\npdrmv2.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Media Player Plug-in Dynamic Link Library (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\npdsplay.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft\u00AE DRM (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\npwmsdrm.dll
CHR - plugin: RealNetworks(tm) Chrome Background Extension Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) HTML5VideoShim Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll
CHR - plugin: Facebook Video Calling Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Facebook\Video\Skype\npFacebookVideoCalling.dll
CHR - plugin: AdobeAAMDetect (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll
CHR - plugin: Oberon com adapter (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Oberon Media\NCAdapter\1.0.0.14\npapicomadapter.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Earth Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.145\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U21 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Live\u00AE Photo Gallery (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave for Director (Enabled) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1202122.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_7_700_202.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Presentation Foundation (Enabled) = c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) G2 LiveConnect-Enabled Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll
CHR - plugin: RealJukebox NS Plugin (Enabled) = c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer Download Plugin (Enabled) = c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprpplugin.dll
CHR - Extension: Google Docs = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Drive = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\
CHR - Extension: YouTube = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.6_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Search = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\
CHR - Extension: Dirt Farmer's Click Trap Remover = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\icgpkdoghndaeolkpcikaieakkfjnall\1.1.0_0\
CHR - Extension: Gmail = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,000,734 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (MediaBar) - {0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593} - C:\PROGRA~1\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\ToolBar\BearshareMediabarDx.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {103089DA-0F31-4A8B-843F-7D24A7FE8345} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar) - {1930e38a-deef-4cf4-9bfb-9c4ea3689a9d} - C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5\prxtbInt0.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O2 - BHO: (RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer) - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll (RealPlayer)
O2 - BHO: (Accelerator Plugin) - {656EC4B7-072B-4698-B504-2A414C1F0037} - C:\PROGRA~1\PEOPLE~1\PRPL_I~1.DLL File not found
O2 - BHO: (UrlHelper Class) - {74322BF9-DF26-493f-B0DA-6D2FC5E6429E} - C:\PROGRA~1\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\Datamngr\IEBHO.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (Wajam) - {A7A6995D-6EE1-4FD1-A258-49395D5BF99C} - C:\Program Files\Wajam\IE\priam_bho.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Helper) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.8313.1002\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Bing Bar Helper) - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" File not found
O2 - BHO: (Ask Toolbar) - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll (Ask)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (NetAssistantBHO Class) - {E38FA08E-F56A-4169-ABF5-5C71E3C153A1} - C:\Program Files\Freeze.com\NetAssistant\NetAssistant.dll (W3i, LLC)
O2 - BHO: (SweetPacks Browser Helper) - {EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} - C:\Program Files\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgToolbarIE.dll (SweetIM Technologies Ltd.)
O2 - BHO: (Yontoo) - {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - C:\Program Files\Yontoo\YontooIEClient.dll (Yontoo LLC)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (MediaBar) - {0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593} - C:\PROGRA~1\BEARSH~1\MediaBar\ToolBar\BearshareMediabarDx.dll File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar) - {1930e38a-deef-4cf4-9bfb-9c4ea3689a9d} - C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5\prxtbInt0.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Google Toolbar) - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll (Google Inc.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Bing Bar) - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {A4C272EC-ED9E-4ACE-A6F2-9558C7F29EF3} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Ask Toolbar) - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll (Ask)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar) - {1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D} - C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5\prxtbInt0.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Google Toolbar) - {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll (Google Inc.)
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Ask Toolbar) - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll (Ask)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe ARM] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeCS6ServiceManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Alcmtr] C:\WINDOWS\Alcmtr.exe (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Anti-phishing Domain Advisor] File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ApnUpdater] C:\Program Files\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe (Ask)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [avast] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe (AVAST Software)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [eRecoveryService] File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ROC_ROC_NT] "C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\ROC_ROC_NT.exe" / /PROMPT /CMPID=ROC_NT File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [RTHDCPL] C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.exe (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe (Oracle Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
O4 - HKU\.DEFAULT..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\DW\DWTRIG20.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-18..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\DW\DWTRIG20.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009..\Run: [AdobeBridge] File not found
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009..\Run: [ccleaner] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe (Piriform Ltd)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009..\Run: [Desk 365] "C:\Program Files\Desk 365\desk365.exe" /autorun File not found
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009..\Run: [Driver Restore] C:\Program Files\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.exe /applicationMode:systemTray /showWelcome:false File not found
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009..\Run: [EA Core] "C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\EADM\Core.exe" -silent File not found
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009..\Run: [Facebook Update] C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Facebook\Update\FacebookUpdate.exe (Facebook Inc.)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009..\Run: [LightShot] C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\LightShot.exe ()
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background File not found
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\NETGEAR WNA3100 Genie.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe ()
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Activities present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: HonorAutoRunSetting = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoCDBurning = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: dontdisplaylastusername = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticecaption = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticetext = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: shutdownwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: undockwithoutlogon = 1
O7 - HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O9 - Extra Button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winrnr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwprovau.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000010 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000011 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000012 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000013 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000014 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000015 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000016 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000017 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000018 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000019 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000020 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000021 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000022 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000023 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000024 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000025 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000026 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000027 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000028 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O16 - DPF: {149E45D8-163E-4189-86FC-45022AB2B6C9} file:///C:/Program%20Files/Mystery%20Case%20Files%20-%20Madame%20Fate/Images/stg_drm.ocx (SpinTop DRM Control)
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-4117-8430-A67417AA88CD/LegitCheckControl.cab (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool)
O16 - DPF: {233C1507-6A77-46A4-9443-F871F945D258} http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab (Shockwave ActiveX Control)
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class)
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1343287068843 (MUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab (HP Download Manager)
O16 - DPF: {B479199A-1242-4E3C-AD81-7F0DF801B4AE} http://download.microsoft.com/downl...584-842756A66467/MicrosoftDownloadManager.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {CC450D71-CC90-424C-8638-1F2DBAC87A54} file:///C:/Program%20Files/Mystery%20Case%20Files%20-%20Madame%20Fate/Images/armhelper.ocx (ArmHelper Control)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{7FCE32CC-5C6D-4498-A388-B708AE37C8D1}: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BAB149FD-C99D-4153-A329-B2FA1E3B9D59}: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BAB149FD-C99D-4153-A329-B2FA1E3B9D59}: NameServer = 8.26.56.26,156.154.70.22
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{E2D681EB-6E9C-42FC-91D8-6F09212667FB}: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O18 - Protocol\Handler\about {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\cdl {3dd53d40-7b8b-11D0-b013-00aa0059ce02} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\dvd {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\file {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ftp {79eac9e3-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\gopher {79eac9e4-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http {79eac9e2-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https {79eac9e5-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ipp - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ipp\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\javascript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\local {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mailto {3050f3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mhtml {05300401-BCBC-11d0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mk {79eac9e6-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-itss {0A9007C0-4076-11D3-8789-0000F8105754} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Information Retrieval\msitss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\res {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\sysimage {76E67A63-06E9-11D2-A840-006008059382} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\tv {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\vbscript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\wia {13F3EA8B-91D7-4F0A-AD76-D2853AC8BECE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiascr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml {03C514A3-1EFB-4856-9F99-10D7BE1653C0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mail\mailcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/octet-stream {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-complus {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-msdownload {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\Class Install Handler {32B533BB-EDAE-11d0-BD5A-00AA00B92AF1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\deflate {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\gzip {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\lzdhtml {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\text/webviewhtml {733AC4CB-F1A4-11d0-B951-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: (c:\docume~1\alluse~1\applic~1\browse~1\261519~1.190\{16cdf~1\browse~1.dll) - c:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Browser Manager\2.6.1519.190\{16cdff19-861d-48e3-a751-d99a27784753}\browsemngr.dll ()
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Program Files\Soluto\soluto.exe /userinit) - File not found
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UIHost - (logonui.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\logonui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (rundll32 shell32) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (Control_RunDLL "sysdm.cpl") - C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysdm.cpl (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\crypt32chain: DllName - (crypt32.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\crypt32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\cryptnet: DllName - (cryptnet.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptnet.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\cscdll: DllName - (cscdll.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscdll.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\dimsntfy: DllName - (%SystemRoot%\System32\dimsntfy.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dimsntfy.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\ScCertProp: DllName - (wlnotify.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\Schedule: DllName - (wlnotify.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\sclgntfy: DllName - (sclgntfy.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\sclgntfy.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\SensLogn: DllName - (WlNotify.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\termsrv: DllName - (wlnotify.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\wlballoon: DllName - (wlnotify.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: CDBurn - {fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: PostBootReminder - {7849596a-48ea-486e-8937-a2a3009f31a9} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: SysTray - {35CEC8A3-2BE6-11D2-8773-92E220524153} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - Browseui preloader - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - Component Categories cache daemon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O24 - Desktop Components:0 (My Current Home Page) - About:Home
O24 - Desktop WallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O24 - Desktop BackupWallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (msapsspc.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msapsspc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (schannel.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (digest.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\digest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (msnsspc.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnsspc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Authentication Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (kerberos) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\kerberos.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (schannel) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (wdigest) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdigest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O31 - SafeBoot: AlternateShell - cmd.exe
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/03/13 10:27:39 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/07/08 01:09:23 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] - D:\AutoRun -- [ UDF ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/07/08 01:17:56 | 000,703,552 | R--- | M] (Electronic Arts Inc.) - D:\AutoRun.exe -- [ UDF ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/07/08 01:17:57 | 000,711,744 | R--- | M] (Electronic Arts Inc.) - D:\AutoRunGUI.dll -- [ UDF ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/07/08 01:17:51 | 000,000,164 | R--- | M] () - D:\autorun.inf -- [ UDF ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)

NetSvcs: 6to4 - File not found
NetSvcs: AppMgmt - %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll File not found
NetSvcs: Ias - File not found
NetSvcs: Iprip - File not found
NetSvcs: Irmon - File not found
NetSvcs: NWCWorkstation - File not found
NetSvcs: WmdmPmSp - File not found

ActiveX: {10072CEC-8CC1-11D1-986E-00A0C955B42F} - Vector Graphics Rendering (VML)
ActiveX: {2179C5D3-EBFF-11CF-B6FD-00AA00B4E220} - NetShow
ActiveX: {22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - Microsoft Windows Media Player 6.4
ActiveX: {283807B5-2C60-11D0-A31D-00AA00B92C03} - DirectAnimation
ActiveX: {2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED} - %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll
ActiveX: {36f8ec70-c29a-11d1-b5c7-0000f8051515} - Dynamic HTML Data Binding for Java
ActiveX: {3af36230-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Offline Browsing Pack
ActiveX: {3bf42070-b3b1-11d1-b5c5-0000f8051515} - Uniscribe
ActiveX: {3C3901C5-3455-3E0A-A214-0B093A5070A6} - .NET Framework
ActiveX: {4278c270-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Advanced Authoring
ActiveX: {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C} - "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install
ActiveX: {44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015B} - rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.NT
ActiveX: {44BBA848-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C} - DirectShow
ActiveX: {44BBA855-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C} - Microsoft DirectX
ActiveX: {44BBA855-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015F} - DirectDrawEx
ActiveX: {45ea75a0-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Internet Explorer Help
ActiveX: {4f216970-c90c-11d1-b5c7-0000f8051515} - DirectAnimation Java Classes
ActiveX: {4f645220-306d-11d2-995d-00c04f98bbc9} - Microsoft Windows Script 5.7
ActiveX: {5945c046-1e7d-11d1-bc44-00c04fd912be} - rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.QuietInstall.PerUser
ActiveX: {5A8D6EE0-3E18-11D0-821E-444553540000} - ICW
ActiveX: {5CA109D3-A084-47E8-A9CB-D497322E3F50} - BingBar 7.0
ActiveX: {5fd399c0-a70a-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Internet Explorer Setup Tools
ActiveX: {630b1da0-b465-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Browsing Enhancements
ActiveX: {6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6} - Microsoft Windows Media Player
ActiveX: {6fab99d0-bab8-11d1-994a-00c04f98bbc9} - MSN Site Access
ActiveX: {7131646D-CD3C-40F4-97B9-CD9E4E6262EF} - .NET Framework
ActiveX: {73fa19d0-2d75-11d2-995d-00c04f98bbc9} - Web Folders
ActiveX: {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02} - "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install
ActiveX: {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340} - regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll
ActiveX: {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe -BaseSettings
ActiveX: {89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820} - c:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe c:\WINDOWS\system32\mscories.dll,Install
ActiveX: {8A69D345-D564-463c-AFF1-A69D9E530F96} - "C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\Installer\chrmstp.exe" --configure-user-settings --verbose-logging --system-level --multi-install --chrome
ActiveX: {8b15971b-5355-4c82-8c07-7e181ea07608} - rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\fxsocm.inf,Fax.Install.PerUser
ActiveX: {9381D8F2-0288-11D0-9501-00AA00B911A5} - Dynamic HTML Data Binding
ActiveX: {94de52c8-2d59-4f1b-883e-79663d2d9a8c} - Fax Provider
ActiveX: {C09FB3CD-3D0C-3F2D-899A-6A1D67F2073F} - .NET Framework
ActiveX: {C3C986D6-06B1-43BF-90DD-BE30756C00DE} - RevokedRootsUpdate
ActiveX: {C9E9A340-D1F1-11D0-821E-444553540600} - Internet Explorer Core Fonts
ActiveX: {CC2A9BA0-3BDD-11D0-821E-444553540000} - Task Scheduler
ActiveX: {CDD7975E-60F8-41d5-8149-19E51D6F71D0} - Windows Movie Maker v2.1
ActiveX: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000} - Adobe Flash Player
ActiveX: {de5aed00-a4bf-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - HTML Help
ActiveX: {E92B03AB-B707-11d2-9CBD-0000F87A369E} - Active Directory Service Interface
ActiveX: {EF289A85-8E57-408d-BE47-73B55609861A} - RootsUpdate
ActiveX: <{12d0ed0d-0ee0-4f90-8827-78cefb8f4988} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieudinit.exe
ActiveX: >{21d337f6-7548-4c7c-a931-2eeaf254b69a} - RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP
ActiveX: >{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP
ActiveX: >{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c} - %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigIE
ActiveX: >{881dd1c5-3dcf-431b-b061-f3f88e8be88a} - %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigOE

MsConfig - State: "system.ini" - 0
MsConfig - State: "win.ini" - 0
MsConfig - State: "bootini" - 0
MsConfig - State: "services" - 0
MsConfig - State: "startup" - 0

CREATERESTOREPOINT
System Restore Service not available.

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/08/11 15:53:39 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Recent
[2013/07/28 17:59:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Google Earth
[2013/07/16 13:46:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\COMODO
[2013/07/15 12:29:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\COMODO
[2013/07/14 19:32:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Comodo
[2013/07/14 19:32:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\COMODO
[2013/07/14 19:32:17 | 000,047,368 | ---- | C] (COMODO CA Limited) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certsentry.dll
[2013/07/14 19:32:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Comodo
[2013/07/14 19:31:09 | 001,700,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gdiplus.dll
[3 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/08/11 16:34:00 | 000,000,436 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{042C18C8-CDF0-49EE-A260-F2CEEBFEDE6A}.job
[2013/08/11 16:30:00 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2013/08/11 16:13:00 | 000,000,898 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2013/08/11 16:12:00 | 000,000,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\DGChrome31187 Watcher.job
[2013/08/11 15:45:00 | 000,001,018 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010UA.job
[2013/08/11 15:07:02 | 000,000,390 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\update-S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/08/11 14:23:02 | 000,000,506 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\shield check.job
[2013/08/11 14:07:09 | 000,000,390 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\update-sys.job
[2013/08/11 14:00:01 | 000,000,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\CandyUpdater.job
[2013/08/11 12:14:10 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LogConfigTemp.xml
[2013/08/11 12:12:42 | 000,000,894 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce317de17aa0ca.job
[2013/08/11 12:12:42 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce7f829795365c.job
[2013/08/11 12:12:42 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cdd42a48bf2014.job
[2013/08/11 12:12:42 | 000,000,540 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\MagniPicUpdaterTask{BB001177-5903-4E04-B598-59886426E7F9}.job
[2013/08/11 12:12:42 | 000,000,316 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\avast! Emergency Update.job
[2013/08/11 12:12:42 | 000,000,292 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/08/11 12:12:35 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2013/08/11 12:12:33 | 937,938,944 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2013/08/11 03:00:00 | 000,000,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AllmyappsUpdateTask.job
[2013/08/10 17:07:01 | 000,001,004 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\FacebookUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009Core.job
[2013/08/10 16:45:00 | 000,000,966 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010Core.job
[2013/08/07 22:10:00 | 000,000,300 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/08/07 03:00:00 | 000,000,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Disk Cleanup.job
[2013/07/31 19:27:07 | 000,002,039 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/07/28 17:59:43 | 000,001,917 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Earth.lnk
[2013/07/23 03:06:05 | 000,000,757 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\UserProducts.xml
[2013/07/19 16:35:39 | 000,692,104 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
[2013/07/19 16:35:39 | 000,071,048 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[2013/07/14 19:32:30 | 000,000,771 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Comodo Dragon.lnk
[2013/07/14 19:32:17 | 000,047,368 | ---- | M] (COMODO CA Limited) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certsentry.dll
[2013/07/14 19:31:09 | 001,700,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gdiplus.dll
[3 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2013/07/28 17:59:43 | 000,001,917 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Earth.lnk
[2013/07/14 19:32:30 | 000,000,771 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Comodo Dragon.lnk
[2013/07/12 23:36:50 | 000,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce7f829795365c.job
[2013/06/20 19:11:57 | 000,000,162 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Reimage.ini
[2013/05/28 13:58:19 | 000,053,299 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pthreadVC.dll
[2013/04/13 00:35:42 | 001,072,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrsdb0.bin
[2013/04/13 00:35:41 | 001,072,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrsdb1.bin
[2013/04/13 00:35:41 | 000,000,001 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrssel.bin
[2013/02/08 05:03:08 | 002,816,504 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdata.data
[2013/01/28 16:16:07 | 000,000,178 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
[2012/11/11 18:34:49 | 000,000,193 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.351.32.bc
[2012/09/21 15:26:43 | 000,000,757 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\UserProducts.xml
[2012/09/19 01:46:07 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2012/07/22 23:09:01 | 020,480,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\store-pp.jbs
[2012/07/22 22:06:02 | 000,384,844 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\funmoods-speeddial.crx
[2012/07/22 22:05:57 | 000,031,465 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\funmoods.crx
[2012/07/02 14:00:04 | 000,000,664 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9caps.dat
[2012/06/15 23:10:07 | 000,000,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\GPlrLanc.dat
[2012/05/26 17:55:06 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll
[2012/05/20 18:27:06 | 000,363,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psisdecd.dll

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2009/03/13 10:52:07 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shdocvw.dll -- [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 001,499,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/02/09 07:10:48 | 000,473,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]
"" = C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

========== LOP Check ==========

[2010/11/13 11:57:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\alot
[2010/11/13 11:56:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
[2011/06/11 23:22:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\com.amazon.music.uploader
[2010/11/21 21:50:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
[2011/04/26 20:25:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\Inbox Toolbar
[2011/01/23 22:04:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\InterTrust
[2010/12/24 15:33:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\MSNInstaller
[2012/05/27 19:50:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PeoplePal
[2012/03/28 21:38:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong
[2011/01/31 19:12:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\Template
[2011/07/02 22:25:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\Wal-Mart
[2010/11/11 20:27:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\1128
[2010/11/10 18:16:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Alawar Stargaze
[2012/05/21 16:54:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AlawarWrapper
[2012/10/20 21:57:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Allmyapps
[2013/06/20 17:28:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Anti-phishing Domain Advisor
[2013/06/20 17:36:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Anvisoft
[2013/05/24 18:19:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\APN
[2012/11/12 14:01:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVAST Software
[2012/08/17 17:25:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Babylon
[2013/04/15 00:37:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Big Fish Games
[2012/05/27 20:25:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\blekko toolbars
[2012/05/27 20:02:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\blekkotb_soc
[2013/04/15 21:51:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\boost_interprocess
[2013/08/02 12:20:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Browser Manager
[2010/08/08 15:25:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CasualForge
[2013/05/28 13:23:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Cisco Systems
[2013/04/30 20:26:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CLSoft LTD
[2013/06/20 20:28:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Electronic Arts
[2012/06/25 23:53:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EmailNotifier
[2013/08/07 02:44:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\eSafe
[2010/08/05 09:15:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\FarmFrenzy2
[2010/10/25 22:07:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\FarmFrenzy3
[2010/11/26 10:04:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Flip Video
[2012/06/16 04:21:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\FreshGames
[2010/08/26 08:33:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Fugazo
[2010/08/06 08:25:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\HipSoft
[2012/08/08 17:19:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\InstallBrainService
[2013/04/30 20:26:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\InstallMate
[2012/06/24 19:53:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\iWin Games
[2013/05/24 18:39:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MagniPiiC
[2012/08/25 17:48:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MumboJumbo
[2012/08/25 21:45:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\NetZero
[2013/06/18 22:07:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Oberon Media
[2013/05/29 14:31:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Origin
[2010/11/14 20:22:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PC Optimizer Pro
[2013/03/03 23:51:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PC1Data
[2012/06/16 04:10:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PlayFirst
[2012/06/24 19:58:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PlayPond
[2013/06/24 00:40:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Playrix Entertainment
[2013/04/30 20:26:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Premium
[2013/05/11 02:10:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\regid.1986-12.com.adobe
[2013/03/14 13:40:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RegInOut
[2012/07/22 23:13:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Screentime
[2012/11/11 21:53:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Soluto
[2013/01/24 01:46:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer
[2013/05/22 16:59:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp
[2012/05/29 20:02:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Visual Networks
[2011/07/02 15:14:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Wal-Mart
[2013/05/21 20:38:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\WildTangent
[2010/08/25 10:47:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\alot
[2010/10/31 21:47:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
[2010/08/08 15:25:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\CasualForge
[2010/10/21 10:54:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\EleFun Games
[2010/11/14 20:23:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\FCSB000062035
[2010/09/07 21:09:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\Gaijin Ent
[2010/11/27 23:29:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
[2012/05/27 19:50:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\PeoplePal
[2010/08/06 19:48:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\PetShowCraze
[2010/10/21 17:40:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\PlayFirst
[2010/12/23 18:21:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\PriceGong
[2010/11/02 14:21:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\SecretIslandUSA
[2010/10/22 15:45:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\YoudaGames
[2011/01/23 22:08:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
[2011/01/23 22:08:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Application Data\FCSB000062035
[2011/01/23 22:08:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
[2012/05/27 19:50:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Application Data\PeoplePal
[2012/08/09 15:48:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\Bandoo
[2012/08/09 15:47:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
[2012/08/09 15:54:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
[2012/08/09 15:47:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchquband
[2012/08/09 15:48:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar
[2012/10/20 21:58:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Allmyapps
[2013/06/20 20:30:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Anvisoft
[2012/06/25 23:49:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Astro Gemini Software
[2012/06/18 11:00:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Babylon
[2012/06/18 10:55:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\BabylonToolbar
[2012/06/14 13:03:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Bandoo
[2012/05/27 19:59:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\blekkotb_019
[2013/06/18 23:09:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\eDownload
[2013/06/20 15:37:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\eIntaller
[2012/06/26 00:32:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\EmailNotifier
[2012/06/17 17:42:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\EnchantedCavern
[2013/06/18 23:28:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\File Scout
[2012/06/19 07:47:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Gaijin Ent
[2013/05/11 13:48:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\GO Games
[2013/06/18 23:09:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\GoPlayer
[2013/04/09 23:15:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Hidden Objects JekyllAndHyde
[2013/05/21 22:15:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\ITTNord
[2012/06/13 17:45:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Marine Aquarium Lite
[2012/06/16 23:39:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Meridian93
[2013/02/24 00:13:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\MSNInstaller
[2013/05/24 18:20:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Oberon Media
[2012/10/20 21:55:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\OpenCandy
[2012/07/25 18:28:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Oracle
[2012/06/01 09:18:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Origin
[2012/05/29 20:28:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PC Cleaners
[2012/11/11 01:35:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PCCUStubInstaller
[2012/05/29 20:28:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PCPro
[2013/05/24 18:21:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PDAppFlex
[2012/05/27 19:50:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PeoplePal
[2013/04/07 14:13:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PhotoScape
[2012/06/16 04:10:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PlayFirst
[2012/08/08 18:12:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong
[2012/06/15 02:21:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\searchquband
[2013/04/30 20:49:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\SpinTop
[2013/05/24 18:21:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
[2013/06/20 17:45:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\SwvUpdater
[2013/01/28 16:16:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Template
[2012/05/20 13:21:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Wal-Mart
[2012/05/20 13:16:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Wal-Mart Digital Photo Manager
[2012/09/29 19:34:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Wal-Mart Digital Photo Viewer
[2013/04/12 01:43:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\YoudaGames

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Custom Scans ==========

< %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*. >
[2012/07/22 22:58:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\0db91483b753f98318256b064e05
[2010/08/29 19:47:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\6b08eb7bd5c32988a236604d
[2013/07/10 16:58:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\72b82000d4419631a90536
[2010/09/07 03:03:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\74135401f1288f22ce8d1b883d
[2012/08/21 02:14:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\776db00acf08478c6a4724949d431828
[2009/03/13 12:28:54 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\ACER
[2009/03/13 11:13:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Book
[2013/08/09 11:38:49 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Config.Msi
[2012/05/26 17:39:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\d20730f284d961f358190f
[2013/06/18 22:46:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings
[2008/08/03 22:17:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\DOTNETFX
[2012/06/23 05:30:31 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.000
[2012/06/25 20:29:30 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.001
[2012/07/09 20:52:22 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.002
[2012/08/18 18:59:51 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.003
[2012/10/10 14:05:53 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.004
[2012/10/15 17:19:41 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.005
[2012/10/25 15:58:26 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.006
[2012/11/08 21:51:20 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.007
[2012/11/11 20:46:52 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.008
[2012/11/14 01:00:48 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.009
[2013/01/09 02:00:16 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.010
[2013/03/12 21:26:47 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.011
[2013/03/19 20:26:55 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.012
[2013/03/25 13:18:10 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.013
[2013/03/27 13:40:34 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.014
[2013/03/28 00:10:04 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.015
[2013/04/03 14:19:54 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.016
[2013/04/18 13:46:32 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.017
[2013/04/29 16:02:10 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.018
[2013/05/10 18:05:00 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.019
[2013/05/18 21:50:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\GameHouse Games
[2012/09/19 01:47:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Games
[2013/06/18 23:01:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\i386
[2011/05/28 20:09:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\PMW
[2013/07/27 16:12:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Program Files
[2011/05/21 22:29:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\ProgramData
[2013/06/18 22:46:01 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\RECYCLER
[2012/11/14 18:42:49 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\System Volume Information
[2010/11/01 17:31:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\TMOTM
[2012/09/19 01:46:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\VALUEADD
[2013/08/11 15:53:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\WINDOWS
[2013/07/11 16:20:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Zylom Games

< %PROGRAMFILES%\*.exe >
Invalid Environment Variable: LOCALAPPDATA

< %windir%\Installer\*.* >
[2009/07/27 05:31:24 | 003,738,624 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\10120b4.msp
[2013/04/18 18:44:40 | 000,180,736 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\10b60ec.msi
[2012/08/17 17:29:14 | 000,092,672 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\10d1ae7.msi
[2012/08/17 17:30:04 | 000,018,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\10d1af3.msi
[2009/03/13 10:48:09 | 008,562,688 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\115ef.msi
[2009/03/13 10:48:18 | 000,355,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\115f9.msi
[2007/12/13 19:57:16 | 000,032,768 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\11607.msp
[2009/03/13 10:49:59 | 000,301,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1160d.msi
[2009/03/13 10:50:05 | 000,107,008 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\11613.msi
[2009/03/13 10:50:10 | 000,059,904 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\11619.msi
[2009/03/13 10:50:14 | 000,083,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1161f.msi
[2009/03/13 10:50:30 | 000,202,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1162b.msi
[2009/03/13 10:50:40 | 000,028,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\11637.msi
[2009/03/13 10:50:44 | 000,025,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1163d.msi
[2009/03/13 10:51:01 | 000,023,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1164a.msi
[2009/03/13 10:51:07 | 000,736,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\11650.msi
[2009/03/13 10:51:31 | 000,464,896 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1165c.msi
[2009/03/13 10:51:42 | 000,781,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\11662.msi
[2012/07/22 22:50:34 | 000,088,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\13112b.msi
[2008/07/29 17:31:06 | 006,083,072 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\13112c.msp
[2008/07/29 17:37:12 | 000,911,360 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\13112d.msp
[2008/07/29 17:33:08 | 000,506,368 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\13112e.msp
[2008/07/29 17:43:22 | 001,013,248 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\13112f.msp
[2008/07/29 17:35:10 | 000,553,472 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\131130.msp
[2008/07/29 17:39:14 | 003,403,264 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\131131.msp
[2008/07/29 17:41:16 | 006,487,040 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\131132.msp
[2008/07/29 17:29:04 | 002,926,080 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\131133.msp
[2008/07/29 17:45:28 | 002,543,616 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\131134.msp
[2013/02/28 00:01:16 | 001,025,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\133054a.msi
[2011/06/16 23:45:53 | 000,467,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\13f6f9a.msi
[2013/04/23 02:16:00 | 018,951,680 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1412c8.msp
[2012/07/01 21:33:54 | 000,430,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\141ecfa.msi
[2012/07/01 21:44:12 | 000,219,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\141ed02.msi
[2011/03/17 20:01:58 | 009,563,648 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\14a3682.msp
[2012/07/18 15:53:36 | 010,937,344 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\14be82.msp
[2012/06/26 18:03:12 | 003,875,840 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\14bebe.msp
[2013/07/01 18:44:11 | 000,884,224 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\15042d9.msi
[2012/07/26 02:27:44 | 001,160,192 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\15b291.msi
[2013/02/15 17:35:46 | 001,519,616 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1707e6.msp
[2013/02/15 17:35:46 | 017,502,208 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1707e7.msp
[2012/03/20 23:57:14 | 006,188,544 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\17f396e.msp
[2010/02/25 00:14:38 | 000,543,232 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\17f3975.msp
[2010/04/11 22:17:10 | 004,210,688 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\17f3980.msp
[2010/04/11 22:17:08 | 002,607,104 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\17f3981.msp
[2010/04/11 22:17:12 | 014,599,680 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\17f398f.msp
[2012/04/06 03:13:32 | 016,527,872 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\17f399b.msp
[2011/12/26 09:59:58 | 004,368,896 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\17f39a5.msp
[2009/03/20 11:48:56 | 000,183,808 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\17f39af.msp
[2009/11/09 00:25:26 | 001,935,360 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\17f39c9.msp
[2010/03/31 01:23:04 | 015,638,528 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\17f39d1.msp
[2011/12/25 05:40:46 | 000,819,200 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\17f39d8.msp
[2012/01/04 02:25:14 | 017,751,552 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\17f39e4.msp
[2012/04/21 21:55:38 | 000,980,480 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\17f39eb.msp
[2011/12/22 16:50:54 | 000,256,000 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\17f39f2.msp
[2012/04/06 02:12:34 | 015,709,696 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\17f39f9.msp
[2011/06/28 21:27:28 | 004,028,928 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1d624a7.msp
[2010/08/08 14:33:16 | 012,248,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1e752.msi
[2010/08/08 14:34:04 | 001,902,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1e75a.msi
[2012/07/22 22:57:28 | 000,137,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1e8597.msi
[2008/07/29 21:07:20 | 000,023,040 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1e8598.msp
[2008/07/29 19:18:48 | 003,376,640 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1e8599.msp
[2008/07/29 20:22:42 | 004,137,984 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1e859a.msp
[2008/07/29 19:34:28 | 001,448,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1e859b.msp
[2008/07/29 21:15:12 | 003,697,664 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1e859c.msp
[2008/07/29 19:40:38 | 000,291,840 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1e859d.msp
[2008/07/29 20:37:56 | 002,679,808 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1e859e.msp
[2008/07/29 21:28:10 | 000,278,016 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1e859f.msp
[2008/07/29 19:26:26 | 001,043,456 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1e85a0.msp
[2008/07/29 21:23:12 | 000,250,880 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1e85a1.msp
[2012/05/31 16:33:34 | 000,160,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1fd0f9.msi
[2012/06/19 22:08:36 | 002,288,128 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1fe6ccf.msi
[2012/07/22 22:58:12 | 000,648,192 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\2024f6.msi
[2008/12/13 09:57:24 | 008,397,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\2024f7.msp
[2013/05/28 13:58:32 | 000,331,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\213377.msi
[2011/04/29 12:28:40 | 001,995,264 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\217fc4.msp
[2012/07/25 18:28:41 | 000,457,216 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\226c1e.msi
[2010/08/13 18:02:20 | 002,545,664 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\26944d6.msp
[2010/11/13 21:58:19 | 000,357,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\2ac6f1.msi
[2013/06/10 17:03:21 | 000,112,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\2aeb23.msi
[2011/04/29 12:33:30 | 008,173,568 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\2d2bd.msp
[2011/12/26 05:06:20 | 005,115,392 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\30d82b.msp
[2012/01/19 13:37:24 | 008,999,936 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\30d834.msp
[2013/04/09 17:12:17 | 002,323,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\3545b6.msi
[2012/10/21 00:32:14 | 002,830,848 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\3c13f7.msp
[2012/07/03 01:15:08 | 000,223,744 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\41865f.msi
[2013/04/11 16:57:05 | 002,364,928 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\41c0a7.msi
[2013/02/15 17:35:46 | 001,519,616 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\41c0a8.msp
[2013/02/15 17:35:46 | 017,502,208 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\41c0a9.msp
[2012/05/25 01:58:56 | 003,947,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\41c7a.msi
[2012/12/10 01:29:28 | 006,211,072 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\429a31.msp
[2012/12/06 17:29:48 | 003,721,728 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\429a38.msp
[2009/04/04 07:35:30 | 038,325,760 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\4339d9f.msp
[2012/09/19 11:49:02 | 000,146,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\475bd6.msi
[2012/09/12 23:50:30 | 014,549,504 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\4a7b7b.msp
[2012/09/25 13:35:46 | 004,285,952 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\4a7b94.msp
[2012/09/25 13:36:20 | 008,465,408 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\4a7bc4.msp
[2010/09/07 18:34:00 | 001,370,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\4b15d.msi
[2012/04/28 21:43:58 | 008,459,264 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\4cce2.msp
[2011/11/01 13:34:30 | 002,531,840 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\4ccf8.msp
[2012/04/04 22:38:16 | 003,620,864 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\4cd49.msp
[2012/02/22 15:17:30 | 002,221,568 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\4cd98.msp
[2013/05/11 01:32:06 | 000,356,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\4f37ed.msi
[2013/05/11 01:33:04 | 000,316,416 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\4f37f2.msi
[2012/08/08 17:19:49 | 000,228,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\50b190.msi
[2012/07/18 15:54:24 | 002,831,360 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\57c42.msp
[2012/09/05 16:25:30 | 002,221,568 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\57c84.msp
[2011/01/11 17:50:38 | 008,177,152 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\59b57a.msp
[2012/11/29 16:51:37 | 000,206,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\5b8fb.msi
[2013/04/26 08:37:42 | 010,860,544 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\5e3a3b.msp
[2013/05/11 01:59:54 | 002,098,688 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\62d085.msi
[2011/12/15 13:40:40 | 023,374,336 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\63e82.msp
[2012/04/22 22:37:42 | 001,182,720 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\63e88.msp
[2012/03/15 13:43:28 | 004,216,320 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\63e8e.msp
[2008/09/24 13:05:44 | 016,381,440 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\645f6d.msp
[2013/04/18 15:49:12 | 000,024,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\6e81be.msi
[2013/07/28 18:00:42 | 001,317,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\6edfd.msi
[2012/09/06 10:22:10 | 013,475,840 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\718498.msp
[2012/09/10 09:59:10 | 010,739,712 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\7184a5.msp
[2013/04/23 02:16:00 | 018,951,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\753a41.msp
[2012/10/16 04:12:32 | 000,943,616 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\7b51d.msp
[2012/10/03 23:52:08 | 010,118,144 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\7b52c.msp
[2012/10/10 05:27:32 | 011,291,136 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\7e77e.msp
[2012/11/17 10:36:10 | 003,865,600 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\7e785.msp
[2012/09/27 06:19:16 | 014,703,616 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\7e7a6.msp
[2009/03/13 10:29:45 | 000,264,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\80ae.msi
[2008/12/13 09:57:24 | 008,397,824 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\82711c.msp
[2008/12/13 10:21:36 | 010,473,472 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\827126.msp
[2008/12/13 09:58:22 | 000,754,688 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\827131.msp
[2012/08/05 20:50:27 | 000,228,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\82b2c3.msi
[2011/04/29 12:30:12 | 001,197,056 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\893b9cc.msp
[2012/11/05 22:29:05 | 000,736,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\8ff7e.msi
[2010/11/14 19:33:34 | 001,117,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\9b94ee.msi
[2013/02/07 00:30:34 | 001,035,776 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\a1002.msp
[2013/02/18 17:56:54 | 000,760,832 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\a1008.msp
[2012/09/14 14:15:34 | 000,863,744 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\a1a62a.msi
[2012/04/04 22:38:44 | 002,831,360 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\aba32d.msp
[2011/11/01 13:34:30 | 001,552,384 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\aba343.msp
[2010/11/24 11:51:00 | 002,190,336 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\ad4cd7.msp
[2011/06/11 23:11:28 | 000,028,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\bafc22.msi
[2013/07/13 02:55:14 | 000,022,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\bda6.msi
[2012/06/12 01:14:36 | 002,109,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\beb83c.msi
[2009/03/13 10:53:18 | 000,570,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\c57bf.msi
[2013/05/21 15:17:50 | 002,825,728 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\c65910.msp
[2013/05/14 21:23:08 | 012,840,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\c65921.msp
[2013/04/19 15:30:22 | 010,971,136 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\c65927.msp
[2013/05/08 21:37:02 | 009,661,440 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\c6592e.msp
[2013/04/22 23:26:34 | 011,759,616 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\c65938.msp
[2013/05/13 03:05:28 | 000,658,432 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\c6593f.msp
[2011/09/15 18:37:32 | 038,176,256 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\cf914.msp
[2011/07/27 07:39:50 | 009,892,352 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\d2dd29.msp
[2011/09/06 21:48:02 | 008,181,248 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\d2dd43.msp
[2011/08/10 17:43:30 | 003,795,968 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\d2dd80.msp
[2009/03/13 10:55:45 | 005,644,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\f271.msi
[2009/03/13 10:58:44 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\f291.msi
[2013/05/11 07:24:03 | 018,702,336 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\f2aa3.msp
[2008/08/11 11:49:32 | 022,457,344 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\f8857a.msp
[2013/07/11 02:27:50 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\wix{3C3901C5-3455-3E0A-A214-0B093A5070A6}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2012/07/22 22:57:28 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer\wix{A3051CD0-2F64-3813-A88D-B8DCCDE8F8C7}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[14 C:\WINDOWS\Installer\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\Installer\*.tmp -> ]

< %windir%\system32\tasks\*.* >

< %windir%\system32\tasks\*.* /64 >

< %systemroot%\Fonts\*.exe >

< %systemroot%\*. /mp /s >

< MD5 for: ATAPI.SYS >
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 020,056,462 | ---- | M] () .cab file -- C:\i386\sp3.cab:ATAPI.SYS
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 020,056,462 | ---- | M] () .cab file -- C:\WINDOWS\Driver Cache\i386\sp3.cab:ATAPI.SYS
[2008/04/14 05:51:44 | 020,056,462 | ---- | M] () .cab file -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\sp3.cab:ATAPI.SYS
[2008/04/14 00:10:32 | 000,096,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\atapi.sys
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,096,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\atapi.sys
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,096,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atapi.sys

< MD5 for: EXPLORER.EXE >
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
[2008/04/14 05:42:20 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\explorer.exe
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\explorer.exe

< MD5 for: REGEDIT.EXE >
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=058710B720282CA82B909912D3EF28DB -- C:\i386\REGEDIT.EXE
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=058710B720282CA82B909912D3EF28DB -- C:\WINDOWS\regedit.exe
[2008/04/14 05:42:34 | 000,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=058710B720282CA82B909912D3EF28DB -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\regedit.exe
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=058710B720282CA82B909912D3EF28DB -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\regedit.exe

< MD5 for: SERVICES.EXE >
[2009/02/06 06:06:24 | 000,110,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=020CEAAEDC8EB655B6506B8C70D53BB6 -- C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB956572\SP3QFE\services.exe
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,108,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=0E776ED5F7CC9F94299E70461B7B8185 -- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956572$\services.exe
[2008/04/14 05:42:36 | 000,108,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=0E776ED5F7CC9F94299E70461B7B8185 -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\services.exe
[2009/02/06 06:11:05 | 000,110,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\services.exe
[2009/02/06 06:11:05 | 000,110,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe

< MD5 for: SVCHOST.EXE >
[2008/04/14 05:42:38 | 000,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=27C6D03BCDB8CFEB96B716F3D8BE3E18 -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\svchost.exe
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=27C6D03BCDB8CFEB96B716F3D8BE3E18 -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\svchost.exe
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=27C6D03BCDB8CFEB96B716F3D8BE3E18 -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe

< MD5 for: USER32.DLL >
[2008/04/14 05:42:10 | 000,578,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=B26B135FF1B9F60C9388B4A7D16F600B -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\user32.dll
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,578,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=B26B135FF1B9F60C9388B4A7D16F600B -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\user32.dll
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,578,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=B26B135FF1B9F60C9388B4A7D16F600B -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\user32.dll

< MD5 for: USERINIT.EXE >
[2008/04/14 05:42:40 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\userinit.exe
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\userinit.exe
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe

< MD5 for: WINLOGON.EXE >
[2008/04/14 05:42:40 | 000,507,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=ED0EF0A136DEC83DF69F04118870003E -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\winlogon.exe
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,507,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=ED0EF0A136DEC83DF69F04118870003E -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\winlogon.exe
[2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,507,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=ED0EF0A136DEC83DF69F04118870003E -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe

< C:\Windows\assembly\tmp\U\*.* /s >
[2009/03/13 10:15:57 | 000,000,065 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\desktop.ini
[2009/03/13 10:29:25 | 000,000,006 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\SA.DAT
[2012/05/29 22:20:01 | 000,000,436 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{042C18C8-CDF0-49EE-A260-F2CEEBFEDE6A}.job
[2012/06/19 18:16:13 | 000,000,300 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2012/07/07 15:54:36 | 000,000,368 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\CandyUpdater.job
[2012/07/29 23:58:17 | 000,000,898 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/08/09 16:35:46 | 000,000,966 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010Core.job
[2012/08/09 16:35:47 | 000,001,018 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010UA.job
[2012/09/21 15:26:41 | 000,000,390 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\update-sys.job
[2012/09/21 15:26:43 | 000,000,390 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\update-S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2012/10/20 21:55:14 | 000,000,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\AllmyappsUpdateTask.job
[2012/11/14 00:35:10 | 000,000,292 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2012/11/14 22:14:34 | 000,000,274 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Disk Cleanup.job
[2012/11/30 22:56:40 | 000,000,830 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2012/12/06 22:23:53 | 000,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cdd42a48bf2014.job
[2012/12/16 23:48:26 | 000,000,438 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\ReclaimerResumeInstall_matthew1and5.job
[2013/03/13 14:21:35 | 000,000,506 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\shield check.job
[2013/03/14 16:35:57 | 000,000,316 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\avast! Emergency Update.job
[2013/04/04 16:46:36 | 000,000,894 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce317de17aa0ca.job
[2013/04/09 17:12:36 | 000,000,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\DGChrome31187 Watcher.job
[2013/04/30 20:26:11 | 000,000,540 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\MagniPicUpdaterTask{BB001177-5903-4E04-B598-59886426E7F9}.job
[2013/06/10 17:02:56 | 000,001,004 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\FacebookUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009Core.job
[2013/07/12 23:36:50 | 000,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce7f829795365c.job

< %Temp%\smtmp\* \s >

< %Temp%\smtmp\1\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\2\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\3\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\4\*.* >

< dir "%systemdrive%\*" /S /A:L /C >
Volume in drive C is OS
Volume Serial Number is F00D-2A0B
Directory of C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices
07/11/2013 02:37 AM <JUNCTION> 2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a
0 File(s) 0 bytes
Directory of C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\IEExecRemote
07/11/2013 02:37 AM <JUNCTION> 2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a
0 File(s) 0 bytes
Directory of C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices
07/11/2013 02:27 AM <JUNCTION> v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a
 0 File(s) 0 bytes
Total Files Listed:
0 File(s) 0 bytes
3 Dir(s) 108,101,349,376 bytes free

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 98 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:BF09BC9E
@Alternate Data Stream - 98 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:260575F1
@Alternate Data Stream - 97 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp507B5A8
@Alternate Data Stream - 388 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp478F292
@Alternate Data Stream - 164 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:568D4797
@Alternate Data Stream - 136 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:6B709AD7
@Alternate Data Stream - 136 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:24FECE50
@Alternate Data Stream - 134 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:F24AD862
@Alternate Data Stream - 134 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:A02025CE
@Alternate Data Stream - 131 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:05F547A9
@Alternate Data Stream - 127 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:453190EC
@Alternate Data Stream - 122 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:9968F0E2
@Alternate Data Stream - 119 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp31BE97C
@Alternate Data Stream - 117 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:61AF2B29
@Alternate Data Stream - 113 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:AFB24B00
@Alternate Data Stream - 108 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:98DFF516
@Alternate Data Stream - 107 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:A9E9471A

< End of report >
heres another thing it gave me


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

http://prntscr.com/1kpdq7
wont let me open this one??


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

[DeleteOnCopy]
Owner=matthew1and5
Personalized=5
PersonalizedName=My Documents

this is the other that was on left side of screen shot i just sent you.dont know if it relevant


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

hey i just want to say thank you a lot for helping me.really thanks.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Don't worry about the Thumbs for now, it may have become unhidden after the scan. However, I see a lot of stuff on there that shouldn't be there, so lets try these tools first to hopefully remove the majority 

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish, so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:
*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts, click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process, if asked to restart the computer, please do so immediatly.*

-----------------








Please download Junkware Removal Tool to your desktop.

Shut down your protection software now to avoid potential conflicts.
Run the tool by double-clicking it. If you are using Windows Vista, 7, or 8; instead of double-clicking, right-mouse click JRT.exe and select "Run as Administrator".
The tool will open and start scanning your system.
Please be patient as this can take a while to complete depending on your system's specifications.
On completion, a log (JRT.txt) is saved to your desktop and will automatically open.
Post the contents of JRT.txt into your next message.

------------

Please download *AdwCleaner* by Xplode onto your desktop.

Double click on *AdwCleaner.exe* to run the tool.
Click on *Search*.
A logfile will automatically open after the scan has finished.
Please post the contents of that logfile with your next reply.
You can find the logfile at *C:\AdwCleaner[R1].txt* as well.

eddie


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

thank you and ill do this as soon as husb leaves for work.will post what happens this afternoon(8-13-13)


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

when i had to shut it down the thing i copied to paste her eis gone.where do i find it?
yes im a dumb bunny my own pc and dont know where to find ANYTHING!


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (Trial) 1.75.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2013.08.13.08

Windows XP Service Pack 3 x86 NTFS
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702
matthew1and5 :: EMACHINE-98E05C [administrator]

Protection: Enabled

8/13/2013 6:29:28 PM
mbam-log-2013-08-13 (18-29-28).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 324964
Time elapsed: 17 minute(s), 39 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 4
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Browser Manager\2.6.1519.190\{16cdff19-861d-48e3-a751-d99a27784753}\browsemngr.exe (PUP.Optional.BrowserDefender.A) -> 1800 -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Browser Manager\2.6.1519.190\{16cdff19-861d-48e3-a751-d99a27784753}\browsemngr.exe (PUP.Optional.BrowserDefender.A) -> 1844 -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\eSafe\eGdpSvc.exe (PUP.Optional.Esafe.A) -> 1620 -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Program Files\Desk 365\deskSvc.exe (PUP.Optional.Desk365.A) -> 1536 -> Delete on reboot.

Memory Modules Detected: 1
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Browser Manager\2.6.1519.190\{16cdff19-861d-48e3-a751-d99a27784753}\browsemngr.dll (PUP.Optional.BrowserDefender.A) -> Delete on reboot.

Registry Keys Detected: 55
HKCR\CLSID\{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\TypeLib\{EEE6C35E-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\Interface\{EEE6C358-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\SWEETIE.IEToolbar.1 (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\SWEETIE.IEToolbar (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Delete on reboot.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\Toolbar3.SWEETIE.1 (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\Toolbar3.SWEETIE (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Delete on reboot.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{99079a25-328f-4bd4-be04-00955acaa0a7} (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{99079A25-328F-4BD4-BE04-00955ACAA0A7} (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Delete on reboot.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{99079A25-328F-4BD4-BE04-00955ACAA0A7} (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\CLSID\{A7A6995D-6EE1-4FD1-A258-49395D5BF99C} (PUP.Optional.Wajam) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\TypeLib\{095BFD3C-4602-4FE1-96F1-AEFAFBFD067D} (PUP.Optional.Wajam) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\Interface\{431532BD-0AE1-4ABC-BE8C-919F3D1332E2} (PUP.Optional.Wajam) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\wajam.WajamBHO.1 (PUP.Optional.Wajam) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\wajam.WajamBHO (PUP.Optional.Wajam) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{A7A6995D-6EE1-4FD1-A258-49395D5BF99C} (PUP.Optional.Wajam) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{A7A6995D-6EE1-4FD1-A258-49395D5BF99C} (PUP.Optional.Wajam) -> Delete on reboot.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{A7A6995D-6EE1-4FD1-A258-49395D5BF99C} (PUP.Optional.Wajam) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\Typelib\{1D085C0A-E4F4-4F66-BDBF-4BE51015BFC3} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\Interface\{0D80F1C5-D17B-4177-AC68-955F3EF9F191} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{103089DA-0F31-4A8B-843F-7D24A7FE8345} (PUP.InfoAtoms) -> Delete on reboot.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{103089DA-0F31-4A8B-843F-7D24A7FE8345} (PUP.InfoAtoms) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{103089DA-0F31-4A8B-843F-7D24A7FE8345} (PUP.InfoAtoms) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011221158} (Adware.GamePlayLab) -> Delete on reboot.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011221158} (Adware.GamePlayLab) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011221158} (Adware.GamePlayLab) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{44ED99E2-16A6-4B89-80D6-5B21CF42E78B} (PUP.Optional.SafeMonitor.A) -> Delete on reboot.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{44ED99E2-16A6-4B89-80D6-5B21CF42E78B} (PUP.Optional.SafeMonitor.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{5BE1ED16-E6DD-4c4e-A596-6CFD5EE7C1EE} (PUP.LivingPlay) -> Delete on reboot.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{5BE1ED16-E6DD-4c4e-A596-6CFD5EE7C1EE} (PUP.LivingPlay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{61E0EF7A-9BC0-45EA-9B2F-F3E9F02692BD} (PUP.PlayBryte) -> Delete on reboot.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{61E0EF7A-9BC0-45EA-9B2F-F3E9F02692BD} (PUP.PlayBryte) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{6F6A5334-78E9-4D9B-8182-8B41EA8C39EF} (PUP.Optional.AppGraffiti.A) -> Delete on reboot.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{6F6A5334-78E9-4D9B-8182-8B41EA8C39EF} (PUP.Optional.AppGraffiti.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{75EBB0AA-4214-4CB4-90EC-E3E07ECD04F7} (PUP.FunMoods) -> Delete on reboot.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{75EBB0AA-4214-4CB4-90EC-E3E07ECD04F7} (PUP.FunMoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{7D9E1ADC-7DB1-4EAF-B6C7-7E062074E6BE} (PUP.BlekkoSearchBar) -> Delete on reboot.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{7D9E1ADC-7DB1-4EAF-B6C7-7E062074E6BE} (PUP.BlekkoSearchBar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{A4C272EC-ED9E-4ACE-A6F2-9558C7F29EF3} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Delete on reboot.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{A4C272EC-ED9E-4ACE-A6F2-9558C7F29EF3} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{C4CFC0DE-134F-4466-B2A2-FF7C59A8BFAD} (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Delete on reboot.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{C4CFC0DE-134F-4466-B2A2-FF7C59A8BFAD} (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{FD6D90C0-E6EE-4BC6-B9F7-9ED319698007} (PUP.Optional.PricePeep.A) -> Delete on reboot.
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{FD6D90C0-E6EE-4BC6-B9F7-9ED319698007} (PUP.Optional.PricePeep.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\WsysSvc (PUP.Optional.Esafe.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\WajamUpdater (PUP.Optional.Wajam) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\DESKSVC (PUP.Optional.Desk365.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\SETUP.EXE (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B} (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Detected: 6
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar|{A4C272EC-ED9E-4ACE-A6F2-9558C7F29EF3} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Data: Funmoods Toolbar -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Mozilla\Firefox\Extensions|{C4CFC0DE-134F-4466-B2A2-FF7C59A8BFAD} (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Data: C:\Program Files\Updater By SweetPacks\Firefox -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\{A4C272EC-ED9E-4ACE-A6F2-9558C7F29EF3} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Data: -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\{C4CFC0DE-134F-4466-B2A2-FF7C59A8BFAD} (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Data: -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\WsysSvc|ImagePath (PUP.Optional.Esafe.A) -> Data: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\eSafe\eGdpSvc.exe -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\desksvc|ImagePath (PUP.Optional.Desk365.A) -> Data: C:\Program Files\Desk 365\deskSvc.exe -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Detected: 1
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows|AppInit_DLLs (PUP.Optional.BrowserDefender.A) -> Bad: (c:\docume~1\alluse~1\applic~1\browse~1\261519~1.190\{16cdf~1\browse~1.dll) Good: () -> Delete on reboot.

Folders Detected: 21
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar\weather (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Babylon (PUP.Optional.Babylon.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Babylon\Content (PUP.Optional.Babylon.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Babylon\Content\icons (PUP.Optional.Babylon.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Babylon\updates (PUP.Optional.Babylon.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\TidyNetwork.com (PUP.TidyNetwork) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{361E80BE-388B-4270-BF54-A10C2B756504} (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{361E80BE-388B-4270-BF54-A10C2B756504}\Cache (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B} (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\Cache (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\tmp (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\PriceGong (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\PriceGong\Data (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\PriceGong\tmp (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\tmp (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Detected: 125
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Browser Manager\2.6.1519.190\{16cdff19-861d-48e3-a751-d99a27784753}\browsemngr.dll (PUP.Optional.BrowserDefender.A) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Browser Manager\2.6.1519.190\{16cdff19-861d-48e3-a751-d99a27784753}\browsemngr.exe (PUP.Optional.BrowserDefender.A) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Program Files\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgToolbarIE.dll (PUP.Optional.SweetPacks) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Premium\MagniPic\MagniPic.exe (Trojan.Startpage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MagniPiiC\5180788e408fd.dll (PUP.Optional.MultiPlug.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\OpenCandy\5BF8A8CF5BD14C60923A9C25CCDE83B8\frostwire-5.4.0.windows.exe (PUP.Optional.OpenCandy) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\File Scout\filescout.exe (Trojan.PUP.Optional.FileScout.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\Flash_Setup.exe (PUP.Optional.AirInstaller) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Installer\MSI2.tmp (PUP.Optional.SweetIM) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Installer\MSI21.tmp (PUP.Optional.SweetIM) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Installer\MSI8.tmp (PUP.Optional.SweetIM) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Installer\3545b6.msi (PUP.Optional.SweetIM) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_bbjciahceamgodcoidkjpchnokgfpphh_0.localstorage (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\funmoods.crx (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_cjpglkicenollcignonpgiafdgfeehoj_0.localstorage (PUP.FunMoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar\guid.dat (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar\dtx.ini (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar\geodata.xml (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar\log.txt (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar\preferences.dat (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar\stats.dat (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar\uninstallIE.dat (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar\version.xml (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar\weatherbutton_prefs.xml (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar\weather\010cd7a5501a5b41dddc20d2b489113f (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar\weather\5dbbd0e76a371ae49b02e71e65d97acd (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar\weather\forecasts_cache.xml (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchqutoolbar\weather\observations_cache.xml (PUP.Optional.SearchQu) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Babylon\log_file.txt (PUP.Optional.Babylon.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Babylon\BabylonTC.conf (PUP.Optional.Babylon.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Babylon\BabylonTC.log (PUP.Optional.Babylon.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Babylon\FLStat.dat (PUP.Optional.Babylon.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Babylon\MyList.dat (PUP.Optional.Babylon.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Babylon\ocr_data (PUP.Optional.Babylon.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Babylon\Content\icons\BTMJWKZGYE_glossary_icon.ico (PUP.Optional.Babylon.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Babylon\updates\convert.dat (PUP.Optional.Babylon.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Babylon\updates\rates.dat (PUP.Optional.Babylon.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\eSafe\eGdpSvc.exe (PUP.Optional.Esafe.A) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\eSafe\_eUpdate_201387112516.exe (PUP.Optional.Esafe.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\DGChrome31187 Watcher.job (PUP.Optional.DGC.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Desk 365\deskSvc.exe (PUP.Optional.Desk365.A) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\TidyNetwork.com\tidy2ie.dll (PUP.TidyNetwork) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\TidyNetwork.com\tidy2networkTRUS01.exe (PUP.TidyNetwork) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\TidyNetwork.com\tidy2update.exe (PUP.TidyNetwork) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\TidyNetwork.com\tidynetwork.log (PUP.TidyNetwork) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{361E80BE-388B-4270-BF54-A10C2B756504}\Setup.dat (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{361E80BE-388B-4270-BF54-A10C2B756504}\Setup.exe (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{361E80BE-388B-4270-BF54-A10C2B756504}\Setup.ico (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{361E80BE-388B-4270-BF54-A10C2B756504}\_Setup.dll (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\Setup.dat (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\Setup.exe (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\Setup.ico (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\_Setup.dll (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\_Setupx.dll (PUP.Optional.Tarma.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\1.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\a.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\b.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\c.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\d.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\e.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\f.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\g.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\h.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\i.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\J.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\k.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\l.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\m.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\mru.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\n.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\o.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\p.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\q.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\r.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\s.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\t.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\u.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\v.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\w.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\x.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\y.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\z.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\mru.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\h.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\1.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\10.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\14139.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\17781.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\2229.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\371.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\4436.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\4489.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\450.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\6480.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\7030.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\83.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\89.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\9480.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\a.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\b.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\c.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\d.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\e.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\f.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\g.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\i.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\j.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\k.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\l.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\m.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\mru.xml (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\n.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\o.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\p.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\q.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\r.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\s.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\t.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\u.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\v.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\w.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\wlu.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\x.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\y.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\z.txt (PUP.Optional.PriceGong.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

(end)
found it! and there are two going to get other one now.


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

2013/08/13 18:21:26 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C	matthew1and5	MESSAGE	Starting protection
2013/08/13 18:21:26 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C	matthew1and5	MESSAGE	Protection started successfully
2013/08/13 18:21:26 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C	matthew1and5	MESSAGE	Starting IP protection
2013/08/13 18:26:07 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C	matthew1and5	MESSAGE	IP Protection started successfully
2013/08/13 18:27:08 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C	matthew1and5	MESSAGE	Starting database refresh
2013/08/13 18:27:08 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C	matthew1and5	MESSAGE	Stopping IP protection
2013/08/13 18:27:10 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C	matthew1and5	MESSAGE	IP Protection stopped successfully
2013/08/13 18:27:49 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C	matthew1and5	MESSAGE	Database refreshed successfully
2013/08/13 18:27:49 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C	matthew1and5	MESSAGE	Starting IP protection
2013/08/13 18:28:24 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C	matthew1and5	MESSAGE	IP Protection started successfully
2013/08/13 18:56:06 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C MESSAGE	Starting protection
2013/08/13 18:56:07 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C MESSAGE	Protection started successfully
2013/08/13 18:56:07 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C MESSAGE	Starting IP protection
2013/08/13 18:58:13 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C	matthew1and5	MESSAGE	IP Protection started successfully
2013/08/13 18:59:57 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C MESSAGE	Starting protection
2013/08/13 18:59:57 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C MESSAGE	Protection started successfully
2013/08/13 18:59:57 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C MESSAGE	Starting IP protection
2013/08/13 19:02:02 -0500	EMACHINE-98E05C	matthew1and5


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

http://prntscr.com/1l4475
this is what opened when i went to do the junkware removal.open or not?


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

http://prntscr.com/1l44ph
also the adW link as well.open or not?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Just looking at the other logs, but for the above two screenshots, I assume that you've downloaded to the desktop and that pops up when you try and open it.

If so, just click Run. They're safe programs, so don't worry about it. Windows does that for programs that it doesn't know, a safety feature they use 

Then post the logs. Hopefully MBAM removed the majority, but you never know, more may be lurking


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

ok thanks.ill do that today.(8-17-13)
**sorry so tardy,yesterday was the 3 yr anniversary of my boy not here anymore and had to sit back and regroup a bit.but ill get on this today and thank you again for all your much needed help.


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Junkware Removal Tool (JRT) by Thisisu
Version: 5.4.7 (08.17.2013:1)
OS: Microsoft Windows XP x86
Ran by matthew1and5 on Sat 08/17/2013 at 14:17:53.60
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~ Services

Successfully stopped: [Service] browser manager 
Successfully deleted: [Service] browser manager

~~~ Registry Values

Successfully deleted: [Registry Value] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\anti-phishing domain advisor
Successfully deleted: [Registry Value] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\apnupdater
Successfully deleted: [Registry Value] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\desk 365
Successfully repaired: [Registry Value] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\\AppInit_DLLs
Successfully deleted: [Registry Value] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\New Windows\Allow\\*.crossrider.com
Successfully repaired: [Registry Value] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}\\DisplayName
Successfully repaired: [Registry Value] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}\\URL
Successfully deleted [Registry Value] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\AboutURLs\\bProtectTabs
Successfully deleted: [Registry Value] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} 
Successfully deleted: [Registry Value] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}

~~~ Registry Keys

Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\bandoocore.bandoocore
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\bandoocore.bandoocore.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\bandoocore.resourcesmngr
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\bandoocore.resourcesmngr.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\bandoocore.settingsmngr
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\bandoocore.settingsmngr.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\bandoocore.statisticmngr
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\bandoocore.statisticmngr.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\escort.escortiepane
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\escort.escortiepane.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\f
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funmoods.dskbnd
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funmoods.dskbnd.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funmoods.funmoodshlpr
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funmoods.funmoodshlpr.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funmoodsapp.appcore
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funmoodsapp.appcore.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\sweetim_urlsearchhook.toolbarurlsearchhook
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{09C554C3-109B-483C-A06B-F14172F1A947}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{1301A8A5-3DFB-4731-A162-B357D00C9644}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{1FAEE6D5-34F4-42AA-8025-3FD8F3EC4634}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{4E1E9D45-8BF9-4139-915C-9F83CC3D5921}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{B12E99ED-69BD-437C-86BE-C862B9E5444D}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{CFDAFE39-20CE-451D-BD45-A37452F39CF0}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{D616A4A2-7B38-4DBC-9093-6FE7A4A21B17}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{D7EE8177-D51E-4F89-92B6-83EA2EC40800}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{EA28B360-05E0-4F93-8150-02891F1D8D3C}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\bandoocore.exe
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\escort.dll
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\escortapp.dll
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\escorteng.dll
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\escortlbr.dll
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\genericasktoolbar.dll
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\priam_bho.dll
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\yontooieclient.dll
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{27F69C85-64E1-43CE-98B5-3C9F22FB408E}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3C471948-F874-49F5-B338-4F214A2EE0B1}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{80922EE0-8A76-46AE-95D5-BD3C3FE0708D}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9AFB8248-617F-460D-9366-D71CDEDA3179}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B543EF05-9758-464E-9F37-4C28525B4A4C}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BB76A90B-2B4C-4378-8506-9A2B6E16943C}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C3AB94A4-BFD0-4BBA-A331-DE504F07D2DB}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CC99A798-FD3D-4AB4-969E-6071612524F9}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{DE9028D0-5FFA-4E69-94E3-89EE8741F468}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{03E2A1F3-4402-4121-8B35-733216D61217}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{06DE5702-44CF-4B79-B4EF-3DDF653358F5}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1AD27395-1659-4DFF-A319-2CFA243861A5}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{23C70BCA-6E23-4A65-AD2E-1389062074F1}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{23D8EEF7-0E13-4000-B9C4-6603C1E912D1}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{295CACB4-51F5-46FD-914E-C72BAAE1B672}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2CE5C4B9-6DBE-4528-96FA-C9FF38EF1762}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{31E3BC75-2A09-4CFF-9C92-8D0ED8D1DC0F}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{34C1FDF7-02C1-4F23-B393-F48B16E071D1}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{477F210A-2A86-4666-9C4B-1189634D2C84}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{54291324-7A3D-4F11-B707-3FB6A2C97BD9}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{59C63F11-D4E5-46E7-9B8A-EE158DCA83A8}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5DA22CBD-0029-4A09-B757-CF0FAFC488ED}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6F43FA77-C18F-4D0C-9C7E-958876FE2061}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{77A6E7D4-4A83-4A9B-A2A0-EF3B125DC29D}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9E3B11F6-4179-4603-A71B-A55F4BCB0BEC}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9EDC0C90-2B5B-4512-953E-35767BAD5C67}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C0585B2F-74D7-4734-88DE-6C150C5D4036}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CA17D76B-F91D-4659-A7FD-A9F7ED375CDD}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D8242E89-2F81-484A-AE5B-BA8CAD5B7347}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DF948646-8BF4-450E-A059-CF8A4E0FE2BE}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E96B49B0-E11F-48FC-984A-EEC29A4F57E1}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{EEE6C35A-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{EF0588D6-1621-4A75-B8BE-F4BC34794136}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FF871E51-2655-4D06-AED5-745962A96B32}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{4E1E9D45-8BF9-4139-915C-9F83CC3D5921}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{8F5F1CB6-EA9E-40AF-A5CA-C7FD63CC1971}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{9C049BA6-EA47-4AC3-AED6-A66D8DC9E1D8}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{A0EE0278-2986-4E5A-884E-A3BF0357E476}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{D372567D-67C1-4B29-B3F0-159B52B3E967}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{D7EE8177-D51E-4F89-92B6-83EA2EC40800}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{E2343056-CC08-46AC-B898-BFC7ACF4E755}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{EEE6C35F-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\1clickdownload
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\babsolution
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\babylontoolbar
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\browsermngr
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\conduit
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\conduitsearchscopes
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\cr_installer
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\crossrider
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ctoolbar
Failed to delete: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\datamngr
Failed to delete: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\datamngr_toolbar
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\default tab
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\filescout
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\funwebproducts
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ilivid
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\performersoft llc
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\pricegong
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\smartbar
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\softonic
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\startsearch
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\sweetim
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\AppDataLow\software\conduit
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\AppDataLow\software\freecause
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\AppDataLow\sprotector
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{00A6FAF1-072E-44CF-8957-5838F569A31D}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{103089DA-0F31-4A8B-843F-7D24A7FE8345}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{2EECD738-5844-4A99-B4B6-146BF802613B}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{98889811-442D-49DD-99D7-DC866BE87DBC}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{A7A6995D-6EE1-4FD1-A258-49395D5BF99C}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{C4CFC0DE-134F-4466-B2A2-FF7C59A8BFAD}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{CC99A798-FD3D-4AB4-969E-6071612524F9}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{2EECD738-5844-4A99-B4B6-146BF802613B}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{8736C681-37A0-40C6-A0F0-4C083409151C}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{98889811-442D-49DD-99D7-DC866BE87DBC}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{CC99A798-FD3D-4AB4-969E-6071612524F9}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\babylon
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\bandoo
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\browsermngr
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\conduit
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\ctoolbar
Failed to delete: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\datamngr
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\default tab
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\defaulttab
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\esafeseccontrol
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\freeze.com
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\sweetim
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\tarma installer
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\totalrecipesearch_14
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\v9software
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\wajam
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\applications\ilividsetup.exe
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\conduit.engine
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\funwebproductsinstaller.start
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\funwebproductsinstaller.start.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\genericasktoolbar.toolbarwnd
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\genericasktoolbar.toolbarwnd.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\imside1egate.application.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\installer\features\a28b4d68debaa244eb686953b7074fef
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\installer\products\a28b4d68debaa244eb686953b7074fef
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\installer\upgradecodes\f928123a039649549966d4c29d35b1c9
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\prod.cap
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\sweetim_urlsearchhook.toolbarurlsearchhook.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\updater.amiupd
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\updater.amiupd.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\wajam.wajamdownloader
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\wajam.wajamdownloader.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\yontooieclient.api
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\yontooieclient.api.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\yontooieclient.layers
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\yontooieclient.layers.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{08858AF6-42AD-4914-95D2-AC3AB0DC8E28}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{EEE6C35D-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\Toolbar.CT1678857
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\Toolbar.CT2769720
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\Toolbar.CT2903591
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\Toolbar.CT3247201
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011221158}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011501160}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011501160}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011501160}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{74322BF9-DF26-493F-B0DA-6D2FC5E6429E}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{E38FA08E-F56A-4169-ABF5-5C71E3C153A1}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{74322BF9-DF26-493f-B0DA-6D2FC5E6429E}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{74322BF9-DF26-493f-B0DA-6D2FC5E6429E}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_current_user\software\apn pip"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_current_user\software\apn"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_current_user\software\ask.com"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_current_user\software\asktoolbar"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_current_user\software\microsoft\internet explorer\low rights\elevationpolicy\{a5aa24ea-11b8-4113-95ae-9ed71deaf12a}"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\apn"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\asktoolbar"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\classes\appid\{9b0cb95c-933a-4b8c-b6d4-edcd19a43874}"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\classes\interface\{ac71b60e-94c9-4ede-ba46-e146747bb67e}"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\classes\typelib\{2996f0e7-292b-4cae-893f-47b8b1c05b56}"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\installer\userdata\s-1-5-18\components\0cfe535c35f99574e8340bfa75bf92c2"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\installer\userdata\s-1-5-18\components\120dfadeb50841f408f04d2a278f9509"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\installer\userdata\s-1-5-18\components\261f213d1f55267499b1f87d0cc3bcf7"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\installer\userdata\s-1-5-18\components\741b4adf27276464790022c965ab6da8"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\installer\userdata\s-1-5-18\components\7de196b10195f5647a2b21b761f3de01"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\installer\userdata\s-1-5-18\components\9d4f5849367142e4685ed8c25e44c5ed"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\installer\userdata\s-1-5-18\components\a5875b04372c19545beb90d4d606c472"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\installer\userdata\s-1-5-18\components\a876d9e80b896ec44a8620248cc79296"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\installer\userdata\s-1-5-18\components\b66ffab725b92594c986de826a867888"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\installer\userdata\s-1-5-18\products\a28b4d68debaa244eb686953b7074fef"
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_local_machine\software\pip"

~~~ Files

Successfully deleted: [File] C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\candyupdater.job
Successfully deleted: [File] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\funmoods-speeddial.crx"
Successfully deleted: [File] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\google\chrome\user data\default\bprotectorpreferences"
Successfully deleted: [File] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\conduitengine.tmp"
Successfully deleted: [File] "C:\end"

~~~ Folders

Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\application data\anti-phishing domain advisor"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\application data\apn"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\application data\babylon"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\application data\big fish games"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\application data\blekko toolbars"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\application data\blekkotb_soc"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\application data\boost_interprocess"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\application data\browser manager"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\application data\clsoft ltd"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\application data\esafe"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\application data\installbrainservice"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\application data\pc optimizer pro"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\application data\pc1data"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\application data\premium"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\application data\trymedia"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\babylontoolbar"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\bandoo"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\edownload"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\file scout"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\opencandy"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\pc cleaners"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\pccustubinstaller"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\pcpro"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\searchquband"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\swvupdater"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\apn"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\babylon"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\conduit"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\cre"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\downloadterms"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\downtango"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\iwin"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\wiseconvert"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\babylon"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\babylontoolbar"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\conduit"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\desk 365"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\free offers from freeze.com"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\freeze.com"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\imesh applications"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\magnipic"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\pc optimizer pro"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\savevalet"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\surf canyon"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\sweetim"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\totalrecipesearch_14ei"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\w3i, llc"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\wiseconvert"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\yontoo"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\start menu\programs\browser manager"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ai_recyclebin"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\ask.com"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\local settings\application data\asktoolbar"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\WINDOWS\installer\{86d4b82a-abed-442a-be86-96357b70f4fe}"

~~~ Chrome

Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Google\Chrome\Extensions\afbcibndhffhhbokgpbpecjmejjcgcej
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Google\Chrome\Extensions\hhbgpoakplhahbklhkcfbpicgjcaoglk
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Google\Chrome\Extensions\igjjkeeamkpihpncmmbgdkhdnjpcfmfb
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Google\Chrome\Extensions\jpmbfleldcgkldadpdinhjjopdfpjfjp
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Google\Chrome\Extensions\niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Scan was completed on Sat 08/17/2013 at 14:25:50.64
End of JRT log
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

# AdwCleaner v2.306 - Logfile created 08/17/2013 at 14:30:35
# Updated 19/07/2013 by Xplode
# Operating system : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 (32 bits)
# User : matthew1and5 - EMACHINE-98E05C
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\adwcleaner.exe
# Option [Search]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

File Found : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1l9r2g10.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite
File Found : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1l9r2g10.default\bprotector_prefs.js
File Found : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite
File Found : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite
File Found : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkaq102z.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite
File Found : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa(2).default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite
File Found : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions\[email protected]
File Found : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions\[email protected]
File Found : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite
File Found : C:\user.js
File Found : C:\WINDOWS\system32\p5PSSavr.scr
File Infected : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk ( arg. : hxxp://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=newgdp&from=newgdp&uid=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=1371760634)
File Infected : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Google Chrome\Google Chrome.lnk ( arg. : hxxp://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=newgdp&from=newgdp&uid=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=1371760634)
File Infected : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\(15) Facebook.lnk ( arg. : hxxp://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=newgdp&from=newgdp&uid=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=1371760634)
File Infected : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk ( arg. : hxxp://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=newgdp&from=newgdp&uid=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=1371760634)
File Infected : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk ( arg. : hxxp://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=newgdp&from=newgdp&uid=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=1371760634)
File Infected : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Mozilla Firefox.lnk ( arg. : hxxp://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=newgdp&from=newgdp&uid=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=1371760634)
File Infected : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Internet Explorer (No Add-ons).lnk ( arg. : hxxp://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=newgdp&from=newgdp&uid=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=1371760634)
File Infected : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Internet Explorer (No Add-ons).lnk ( arg. : hxxp://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=newgdp&from=newgdp&uid=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=1371760634)
File Infected : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk ( arg. : hxxp://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=newgdp&from=newgdp&uid=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=1371760634)
File Infected : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk ( arg. : hxxp://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=newgdp&from=newgdp&uid=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=1371760634)
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\Inbox Toolbar
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\iMesh
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\PackageAware
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MagniPiiC
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\Bandoo
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchquband
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\AskToolbar
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\eIntaller
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\staged
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5
Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Zoom_Downloader
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\Common Files\337
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\Gophoto.it
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\HDvidCodec.com
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5
Folder Found : C:\Program Files\Red Sky

***** [Registry] *****

Data Found : HKLM\...\StartMenuInternet\FIREFOX.EXE [(Default)] = C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe hxxp://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=newgdp&from=newgdp&uid=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=1371760634
Data Found : HKLM\...\StartMenuInternet\IEXPLORE.EXE [(Default)] = C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe hxxp://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=newgdp&from=newgdp&uid=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=1371760634
Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\DynConIE
Key Found : HKCU\Software\d6de8db66dec13
Key Found : HKCU\Software\DataMngr
Key Found : HKCU\Software\DataMngr_Toolbar
Key Found : HKCU\Software\DynConIE
Key Found : HKCU\Software\InternetHelper1.5
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Office\Powerpoint\Addins\babylonofficeaddin.officeaddin
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Office\Word\Addins\babylonofficeaddin.officeaddin
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{79A765E1-C399-405B-85AF-466F52E918B0}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\Bandoo
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\bProtectSettings
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{1CB20BF0-BBAE-40A7-93F4-6435FF3D0411}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{4B3803EA-5230-4DC3-A7FC-33638F3D3542}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{00A6FAF6-072E-44CF-8957-5838F569A31D}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{07B18EAB-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{1A93C934-025B-4C3A-B38E-9654A7003239}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{2C4BA31C-0C15-11E2-90C7-9BFCBEB168B3}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{301B5F4D-B15E-97B9-68A1-398F1374FF7E}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{44ED99E2-16A6-4B89-80D6-5B21CF42E78B}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{61E0EF7A-9BC0-45EA-9B2F-F3E9F02692BD}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{6F282B65-56BF-4BD1-A8B2-A4449A05863D}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{6F6A5334-78E9-4D9B-8182-8B41EA8C39EF}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{75EBB0AA-4214-4CB4-90EC-E3E07ECD04F7}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{8736C681-37A0-40C6-A0F0-4C083409151C}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{98279C38-DE4B-4BCF-93C9-8EC26069D6F4}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{99079A25-328F-4BD4-BE04-00955ACAA0A7}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{9CFACCB6-2F3F-4177-94EA-0D2B72D384C1}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{A4C272EC-ED9E-4ACE-A6F2-9558C7F29EF3}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{BFE4B5CB-63F7-4A51-9266-6167655D5B4F}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{C80BDEB2-8735-44C6-BD55-A1CCD555667A}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{D3D233D5-9F6D-436C-B6C7-E63F77503B30}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{E38FA08E-F56A-4169-ABF5-5C71E3C153A1}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{E8DAAA30-6CAA-4B58-9603-8E54238219E2}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{EB5CEE80-030A-4ED8-8E20-454E9C68380F}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{F72841F0-4EF1-4DF5-BCE5-B3AC8ACF5478}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{F9E44926-2497-46F3-8A25-928136AC079E}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{FD6D90C0-E6EE-4BC6-B9F7-9ED319698007}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{00A6FAF1-072E-44CF-8957-5838F569A31D}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{00A6FAF6-072E-44CF-8957-5838F569A31D}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{1A93C934-025B-4C3A-B38E-9654A7003239}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{2C4BA31C-0C15-11E2-90C7-9BFCBEB168B3}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{301B5F4D-B15E-97B9-68A1-398F1374FF7E}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{6F282B65-56BF-4BD1-A8B2-A4449A05863D}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{98279C38-DE4B-4BCF-93C9-8EC26069D6F4}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{9CFACCB6-2F3F-4177-94EA-0D2B72D384C1}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{BFE4B5CB-63F7-4A51-9266-6167655D5B4F}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{C80BDEB2-8735-44C6-BD55-A1CCD555667A}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{D3D233D5-9F6D-436C-B6C7-E63F77503B30}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{E38FA08E-F56A-4169-ABF5-5C71E3C153A1}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{E8DAAA30-6CAA-4B58-9603-8E54238219E2}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{EB5CEE80-030A-4ED8-8E20-454E9C68380F}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{F72841F0-4EF1-4DF5-BCE5-B3AC8ACF5478}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{79A765E1-C399-405B-85AF-466F52E918B0}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\PrivitizeVPNInstallDates
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Toolbar
Key Found : HKCU\Toolbar
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{431532BD-0AE1-4ABC-BE8C-919F3D1332E2}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{5D64294B-1341-4FE7-B6D8-7C36828D4DD5}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{99066096-8989-4612-841F-621A01D54AD7}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CF0A6C67-CFD0-40B0-A375-4B9893C2B339}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E38FA08E-F56A-4169-ABF5-5C71E3C153A1}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{FE9271F2-6EFD-44B0-A826-84C829536E93}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{41D42E90-86D2-4521-9847-625D114F7D30}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{622382CB-942C-4580-A2B3-7B06A58D8538}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6C434537-053E-486D-B62A-160059D9D456}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{91CF619A-4686-4CA4-9232-3B2E6B63AA92}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E3ED53C5-7AD5-4DF5-9734-AFB6E7E5D9DB}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EEE6C359-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{1D4DB7D0-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{1E8FC16F-4C51-49C4-BC9B-4FC24BDDCEE7}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{C4E09482-2C6A-44B2-8D40-ABC01B36BB9D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\d6de8db66dec13
Key Found : HKLM\Software\DataMngr
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Desksvc
Key Found : HKLM\Software\DownTango
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\kpkbnefaikfaeadgidhpoanckoiaheli
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\ogccgbmabaphcakpiclgcnmcnimhokcj
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk
Key Found : HKLM\Software\InfoAtoms
Key Found : HKLM\Software\InternetHelper1.5
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{15D2D75C-9CB2-4EFD-BAD7-B9B4CB4BC693}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{86D4B82A-ABED-442A-BE86-96357B70F4FE}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{99C91FC5-DB5B-4AA0-BB70-5D89C5A4DF96}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{EB03EF39-C655-D560-FA95-79182B837D64}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{eeb86aef-4a5d-4b75-9d74-f16d438fc286}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Anti-phishing Domain Advisor
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\conduitEngine
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Desk 365
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\eSafeSecControl
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\InfoAtoms
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\pc optimizer pro
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{1CB20BF0-BBAE-40A7-93F4-6435FF3D0411}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{4B3803EA-5230-4DC3-A7FC-33638F3D3542}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{6087829B-114F-42A1-A72B-B4AEDCEA4E5B}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{CF0A6C67-CFD0-40B0-A375-4B9893C2B339}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{D3D233D5-9F6D-436C-B6C7-E63F77503B30}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{F9E44926-2497-46F3-8A25-928136AC079E}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{FD79F359-E577-46DB-AA74-D6E6B8B45BA8}
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UpgradeCodes\A97CEC23332751B47BA4B95BAA50C9D0
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UpgradeCodes\F928123A039649549966D4C29D35B1C9
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\02F47BF73B948514FAACADD8CBBDF37D
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\080D9F5E1E95FEE4794CE438E635239E
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\1E264E0A5959A1C46BA9175A878B12EA
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\2BDF3E992C0908741B7C11F4B4E0F775
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\2E6768B6932D112438F047C54D180635
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\351716A953E21214898904032EAE2E81
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\397C771A7BCAC904697C3EC629ED33ED
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\69D6A6B2ED56AF24EA6335EAD6E91CA4
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6B3BC4CF5ECE1F54BBA174C13A1AB907
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\7FFA128C2B0FF414D805FC5627883401
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\86EDC790504E1834DBC20C9A04328FD2
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\97C3D0F82E712E241A2F969F45E3351C
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\98CC8BF5A4A6E6C4ABF7051DDAB8B058
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9E7F556BF224D804D96A96F0F6344789
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\A189D17A469616C4688D23E192996267
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B5BAE2ED018083A4C8DA86D6E3F4B024
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\BEABAA33A5E68374DBF197F2A00CD011
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\BF4F885EDEE45644EB1E0C99E0162399
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\CB61AF52AD64B6B45930BE969F316720
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\CE21F3FD57B244142880EF15A165A156
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D15DAF33C220F91468A1D7D57C31ACD7
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D3BA76A44C779424889063D5098ED2D6
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D6D0EB9FDBD90C04D92A7E729058F10D
Key Found : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E4748F9A4181FCE46A23C13B517B9420
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{15D2D75C-9CB2-4EFD-BAD7-B9B4CB4BC693}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{86D4B82A-ABED-442A-BE86-96357B70F4FE}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{C792A75A-2A1F-4991-9B85-291745478A79}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\21abb7abff7a84ccdd3445ce3f34c844
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Anti-phishing Domain Advisor
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\b2e83ee77c8c9fa3abe4f42f7ae75d07
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Desk 365
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\InfoAtoms
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\MozillaPlugins\@funwebproducts.com/Plugin
Key Found : HKLM\Software\SP Global
Key Found : HKLM\Software\SProtector
Key Found : HKLM\Software\V9
Key Found : HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\Application\WajamUpdater
Value Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [bprotector start page]
Value Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}]
Value Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{98279C38-DE4B-4BCF-93C9-8EC26069D6F4}]
Value Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8}]
Value Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs [C:\Program Files\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgHelperApp.exe]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs [C:\Program Files\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgToolbarProxy.dll]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Mozilla\Firefox\Extensions [[email protected]]

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v8.0.6001.18702

[HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search - SearchAssistant] = hxxp://search.v9.com/web/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=gls&from=gls&uid=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=3538997
[HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search - CustomizeSearch] = hxxp://search.v9.com/web/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=gls&from=gls&uid=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=3538997

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v21.0 (en-US)

File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1l9r2g10.default\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\prefs.js

Found : user_pref("browser.search.defaultenginename", "v9");
Found : user_pref("browser.search.order.1", "v9");
Found : user_pref("browser.search.selectedEngine", "v9");

File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ecsfh9jh.default\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkaq102z.default\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa(2).default\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

-\\ Google Chrome v28.0.1500.95

File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

Found [l.2551] : homepage = "hxxp://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=newgdp&from=newgdp&uid=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=1371760634",

File : C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [25917 octets] - [17/08/2013 14:30:35]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [25978 octets] ##########


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

ok guy thats the end of those two things i was scared to open! lol
am i good now?or do i need to do something else?
i cannot stress how much you have helped and tytytyty 
you ROCK dude!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

No worries about the lateness, I was away at the weekend 

Also, looks like there was a ton of stuff there, and so we shall see what remains 

So, as a lot has gone, can we have a fresh OTL log. Only the one log will apear this time, just run the scan as follows:


Double click on the OTL icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted. 
Click the Quick Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long. 
When the scan completes, it will open one notepad window. *OTL.Txt*. This is saved in the same location as OTL. 
Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of this file and post it in your topic 


*IF OTL SAYS 'NOT RESPONDING' DON'T USE THE MOUSE. IT WILL CARRY ON SCANNING AFTER A FEW MINUTES*


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

OTL logfile created on: 8/19/2013 3:24:22 PM - Run 3
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

894.42 Mb Total Physical Memory | 430.93 Mb Available Physical Memory | 48.18% Memory free
2.12 Gb Paging File | 1.66 Gb Available in Paging File | 78.41% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 1344 2688 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 139.04 Gb Total Space | 100.62 Gb Free Space | 72.37% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 5.55 Gb Total Space | 0.00 Gb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: UDF

Computer Name: EMACHINE-98E05C | User Name: matthew1and5 | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Quick Scan
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2013/08/11 16:06:29 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\OTL.exe
PRC - [2013/07/17 17:24:30 | 000,306,688 | ---- | M] (Skillbrains) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\4.4.1.0\Lightshot.exe
PRC - [2013/07/01 18:44:13 | 000,182,184 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
PRC - [2013/06/20 09:00:08 | 002,095,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Comodo\Dragon\dragon_updater.exe
PRC - [2013/06/10 17:02:53 | 000,138,096 | ---- | M] (Facebook Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Facebook\Update\FacebookUpdate.exe
PRC - [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
PRC - [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,532,040 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
PRC - [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
PRC - [2012/10/30 18:50:59 | 004,297,136 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
PRC - [2012/08/17 17:29:16 | 000,296,096 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe
PRC - [2011/12/08 16:53:32 | 008,364,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe
PRC - [2011/12/07 18:31:00 | 000,303,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvc.exe
PRC - [2008/07/16 16:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe
PRC - [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
PRC - [2007/12/10 22:15:04 | 000,012,800 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2013/08/13 17:54:58 | 000,998,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\cf3c9d1496acdcb836853e59fe20223b\System.Management.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/08/13 17:53:02 | 000,212,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\15fd2d2f4e709154b44187a6915db244\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/08/13 17:52:56 | 000,771,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\f4ea3ea9bbe98bbc32c6def83bd2962d\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/08/13 17:46:48 | 012,434,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\a12a09aaa2c560a808dea7eaba5040c1\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/08/13 17:46:33 | 001,593,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\3b34cb206ab0cec687c3730b14cdff57\System.Drawing.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/08/13 17:39:09 | 007,977,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\10df39542df7d48462451fc39bce8418\System.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/07/11 02:43:11 | 011,497,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\b14359470744c840c59fbe4e58034fd6\mscorlib.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/06/20 09:00:08 | 002,095,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Comodo\Dragon\dragon_updater.exe
MOD - [2011/12/08 16:53:32 | 008,364,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe
MOD - [2011/12/07 18:31:00 | 000,303,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvc.exe
MOD - [2011/09/13 16:57:20 | 000,282,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvcLib.dll
MOD - [2011/08/18 11:22:38 | 000,323,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiLib.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:31 | 000,270,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\log4net\1.2.10.0__1b44e1d426115821\log4net.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:31 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Utility\3.0.3010.0__4df5dcab8860d239\Framework.Utility.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:31 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Utility.CommonFunctions\3.0.3010.0__770d2a375f176870\Framework.Utility.CommonFunctions.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,061,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Library\3.0.3010.0__3036420f80dd6947\Framework.Library.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Model.Controller\3.0.3010.0__14bcaafdb44b5951\Framework.Model.Controller.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,015,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Host\3.0.3010.0__672b450de5a7e94a\Framework.Host.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,009,216 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Model.ControllerInterface\3.0.3010.0__d842b71b4d6ed079\Framework.Model.ControllerInterface.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,006,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.PluginInterface\3.0.3010.0__9ecdf03bb2054f94\Framework.PluginInterface.dll
MOD - [2008/07/16 16:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE -- (SeaPort)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe /s Norton Internet Security /m C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\diMaster.dll /prefetch:1 -- (Norton Internet Security)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE -- (BBSvc)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe -- (avast! Antivirus)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll -- (AppMgmt)
SRV - [2013/07/19 16:35:40 | 000,256,904 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2013/07/01 18:44:13 | 000,182,184 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe -- (JavaQuickStarterService)
SRV - [2013/06/20 09:00:08 | 002,095,752 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Comodo\Dragon\dragon_updater.exe -- (DragonUpdater)
SRV - [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe -- (MBAMService)
SRV - [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe -- (MBAMScheduler)
SRV - [2011/12/07 18:31:00 | 000,303,360 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvc.exe -- (WSWNA3100)
SRV - [2010/02/19 13:37:14 | 000,517,096 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe -- (SwitchBoard)
SRV - [2008/07/16 16:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe -- (ETService)
SRV - [2007/12/10 22:15:04 | 000,012,800 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems) [Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe -- (AgereModemAudio)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (WDICA)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRELI)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDCOMP)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (PCIDump)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (lbrtfdc)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- c:\acernb\int15.sys -- (int15.sys)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\cpuz136\cpuz136_x32.sys -- (cpuz136)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\DOCUME~1\MATTHE~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cpuz134\cpuz134_x32.sys -- (cpuz134)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Changer)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswTdi)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswSP)
DRV - File not found [File_System | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswSnx)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (AswRdr)
DRV - File not found [File_System | Auto | Stopped] -- -- (aswMon2)
DRV - File not found [File_System | Auto | Stopped] -- -- (aswFsBlk)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Aavmker4)
DRV - [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,022,856 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbam.sys -- (MBAMProtector)
DRV - [2011/12/12 17:43:00 | 001,034,240 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bcmwlhigh5.sys -- (BCMH43XX)
DRV - [2010/02/03 11:21:56 | 000,050,704 | ---- | M] (CACE Technologies, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\npf.sys -- (NPF)
DRV - [2008/07/16 15:56:06 | 000,015,392 | ---- | M] (Acer, Inc.) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\int15.sys -- (int15)
DRV - [2008/05/20 04:53:00 | 004,800,000 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -- (IntcAzAudAddService)
DRV - [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,088,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys -- (NwlnkIpx)
DRV - [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,063,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys -- (NwlnkNb)
DRV - [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys -- (NwlnkSpx)
DRV - [2008/03/05 00:10:54 | 001,203,808 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AGRSM.sys -- (AgereSoftModem)
DRV - [2008/01/28 23:37:48 | 000,022,016 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvnetbus.sys -- (nvnetbus)
DRV - [2008/01/28 23:37:46 | 000,054,016 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NVENETFD.sys -- (NVENETFD)
DRV - [2005/08/10 09:06:28 | 000,019,968 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfsync02.sys -- (sfsync02)
DRV - [2005/08/10 07:44:04 | 000,050,688 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfdrv01.sys -- (sfdrv01)
DRV - [2005/05/16 08:20:39 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfhlp02.sys -- (sfhlp02)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=OIE8HP&PC=UP62
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = Reg Error: Value error.
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Secondary Start Pages = Reg Error: Value error.
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=OIE8HP&PC=UP62
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://search.v9.com/web/?utm_sourc...d=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=3538997
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search.v9.com/web/?utm_sourc...d=ST3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=3538997
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,bProtector Start Page = 
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=OIE8HP&PC=UP62
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com/
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = en-us
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {FB53D2C7-B99B-46BC-AA1F-F862AFFE83CF}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{FB53D2C7-B99B-46BC-AA1F-F862AFFE83CF}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rlz=1I7GZEU_en
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "about:home"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: %7B20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b%7D:0.0.0
FF - prefs.js..keyword.URL: ""
FF - user.js - File not found

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_8_800_94.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/ShockwavePlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1203133.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@funwebproducts.com/Plugin: C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\Installr\1.bin\NPFunWeb.dll File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Google.com/GoogleEarthPlugin: C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll (Google)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.25.2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.25.2: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=14.0.8051.1204: C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@oberon-media.com/ONCAdapter: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Oberon Media\NCAdapter\1.0.0.14\npapicomadapter.dll (Oberon-Media )
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nppl3260;version=15.0.6.14: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprjplug;version=15.0.6.14: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpchromebrowserrecordext;version=15.0.6.14: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprphtml5videoshim;version=15.0.6.14: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpplugin;version=15.0.6.14: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprpplugin.dll (RealPlayer)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@videolan.org/vlc,version=2.0.7: C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\npvlc.dll (VideoLAN)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\adobe.com/AdobeAAMDetect: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll (Adobe Systems)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Skype Limited.com/Facebook Video Calling Plugin: C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Facebook\Video\Skype\npFacebookVideoCalling.dll (Skype Limited)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{0153E448-190B-4987-BDE1-F256CADA672F}: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\Mozilla FireFox\extensions\[email protected]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\WebRep\FF [2013/03/15 14:03:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 21.0\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 21.0\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\Social Privacy\FF\

[2013/06/18 23:21:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions
[2013/08/09 11:40:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions
[2013/08/09 11:40:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Yahoo! Toolbar) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\{635abd67-4fe9-1b23-4f01-e679fa7484c1}
[2013/06/18 23:33:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Greasemonkey) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}
[2013/06/18 23:33:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\staged
[2013/06/18 22:08:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions
[2013/03/15 13:51:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Lightshot (screenshot tool)) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{394DCBA4-1F92-4f8e-8EC9-8D2CB90CB69B}(2)
[2013/03/15 13:51:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Greasemonkey) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}
[2013/03/15 13:51:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\staged(2)
[2013/05/24 18:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ecsfh9jh.default\extensions
[2013/05/24 18:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkaq102z.default\extensions
[2013/05/24 18:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa(2).default\extensions
[2013/05/24 18:22:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions
[2013/06/18 23:20:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\extensions
[2013/06/18 23:33:12 | 000,269,448 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/03/15 13:03:36 | 000,269,007 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/04/06 01:00:14 | 000,269,007 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkaq102z.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/04/09 17:31:27 | 000,224,945 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2013/04/08 12:11:52 | 000,216,492 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2013/04/06 13:39:23 | 000,269,007 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/06/18 00:04:29 | 000,269,448 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/06/18 22:12:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\Extensions
[2013/04/06 13:24:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions(2)
[2013/04/06 00:58:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Default) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions(2)\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}(2)
[2013/06/18 23:21:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\browser\extensions
[2013/06/18 23:21:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\browser\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
[2013/06/18 23:21:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\browser(2)\extensions(2)
[2013/06/17 23:55:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Default) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\browser(2)\extensions(2)\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}(2)

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?q={searchTerms}&{google:RLZ}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}client=chrome&q={searchTerms}&{google:cursorPosition}{google:zeroPrefixUrl}sugkey={google:suggestAPIKeyParameter}
CHR - homepage: http://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_...T3160318AS_9VY063HTXXXX9VY063HT&ts=1371760634
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Disabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer (Enabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\28.0.1500.95\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft\u00AE DRM (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\npdrmv2.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Media Player Plug-in Dynamic Link Library (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\npdsplay.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft\u00AE DRM (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\npwmsdrm.dll
CHR - plugin: RealNetworks(tm) Chrome Background Extension Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) HTML5VideoShim Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll
CHR - plugin: Facebook Video Calling Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Facebook\Video\Skype\npFacebookVideoCalling.dll
CHR - plugin: AdobeAAMDetect (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll
CHR - plugin: Oberon com adapter (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Oberon Media\NCAdapter\1.0.0.14\npapicomadapter.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Earth Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.145\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U21 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Live\u00AE Photo Gallery (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave for Director (Enabled) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1202122.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_7_700_202.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Presentation Foundation (Enabled) = c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) G2 LiveConnect-Enabled Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll
CHR - plugin: RealJukebox NS Plugin (Enabled) = c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer Download Plugin (Enabled) = c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprpplugin.dll
CHR - Extension: Google Docs = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Drive = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\
CHR - Extension: YouTube = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.6_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Search = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\
CHR - Extension: Dirt Farmer's Click Trap Remover = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\icgpkdoghndaeolkpcikaieakkfjnall\1.1.0_0\
CHR - Extension: Gmail = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,000,734 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar) - {1930e38a-deef-4cf4-9bfb-9c4ea3689a9d} - C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5\prxtbInt0.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O2 - BHO: (RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer) - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll (RealPlayer)
O2 - BHO: (Accelerator Plugin) - {656EC4B7-072B-4698-B504-2A414C1F0037} - C:\PROGRA~1\PEOPLE~1\PRPL_I~1.DLL File not found
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.8313.1002\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Bing Bar Helper) - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" File not found
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar) - {1930e38a-deef-4cf4-9bfb-9c4ea3689a9d} - C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5\prxtbInt0.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Bing Bar) - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar) - {1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D} - C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5\prxtbInt0.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeCS6ServiceManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Alcmtr] C:\WINDOWS\Alcmtr.exe (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [avast] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe (AVAST Software)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [eRecoveryService] File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ROC_ROC_NT] "C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\ROC_ROC_NT.exe" / /PROMPT /CMPID=ROC_NT File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [AdobeBridge] File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [ccleaner] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe (Piriform Ltd)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Driver Restore] C:\Program Files\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.exe /applicationMode:systemTray /showWelcome:false File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [EA Core] "C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\EADM\Core.exe" -silent File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Facebook Update] C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Facebook\Update\FacebookUpdate.exe (Facebook Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [LightShot] C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\LightShot.exe ()
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background File not found
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\NETGEAR WNA3100 Genie.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe ()
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Activities present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: HonorAutoRunSetting = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoCDBurning = 0
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwprovau.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O16 - DPF: {149E45D8-163E-4189-86FC-45022AB2B6C9} file:///C:/Program%20Files/Mystery%20Case%20Files%20-%20Madame%20Fate/Images/stg_drm.ocx (SpinTop DRM Control)
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-4117-8430-A67417AA88CD/LegitCheckControl.cab (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool)
O16 - DPF: {233C1507-6A77-46A4-9443-F871F945D258} http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab (Shockwave ActiveX Control)
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class)
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1343287068843 (MUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab (HP Download Manager)
O16 - DPF: {B479199A-1242-4E3C-AD81-7F0DF801B4AE} http://download.microsoft.com/downl...584-842756A66467/MicrosoftDownloadManager.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {CC450D71-CC90-424C-8638-1F2DBAC87A54} file:///C:/Program%20Files/Mystery%20Case%20Files%20-%20Madame%20Fate/Images/armhelper.ocx (ArmHelper Control)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{7FCE32CC-5C6D-4498-A388-B708AE37C8D1}: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BAB149FD-C99D-4153-A329-B2FA1E3B9D59}: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BAB149FD-C99D-4153-A329-B2FA1E3B9D59}: NameServer = 8.26.56.26,156.154.70.22
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{E2D681EB-6E9C-42FC-91D8-6F09212667FB}: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Program Files\Soluto\soluto.exe /userinit) - File not found
O24 - Desktop WallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O24 - Desktop BackupWallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/03/13 10:27:39 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/07/08 01:09:23 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] - D:\AutoRun -- [ UDF ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/07/08 01:17:56 | 000,703,552 | R--- | M] (Electronic Arts Inc.) - D:\AutoRun.exe -- [ UDF ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/07/08 01:17:57 | 000,711,744 | R--- | M] (Electronic Arts Inc.) - D:\AutoRunGUI.dll -- [ UDF ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/07/08 01:17:51 | 000,000,164 | R--- | M] () - D:\autorun.inf -- [ UDF ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/08/19 13:32:03 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Recent
[2013/08/17 14:17:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\ERUNT
[2013/08/13 18:20:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Malwarebytes
[2013/08/13 18:20:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2013/08/13 18:20:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
[2013/08/13 18:20:39 | 000,022,856 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
[2013/08/13 18:20:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2013/08/13 17:47:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MRT
[2013/08/12 17:54:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\ArcadeFrontier
[2013/07/28 17:59:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Google Earth
[2 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/08/19 15:29:00 | 000,000,436 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{042C18C8-CDF0-49EE-A260-F2CEEBFEDE6A}.job
[2013/08/19 15:13:00 | 000,000,898 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2013/08/19 15:07:00 | 000,000,390 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\update-S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/08/19 14:45:00 | 000,001,018 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010UA.job
[2013/08/19 14:30:00 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2013/08/19 14:23:00 | 000,000,506 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\shield check.job
[2013/08/19 14:07:06 | 000,000,390 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\update-sys.job
[2013/08/19 13:31:59 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LogConfigTemp.xml
[2013/08/19 13:31:58 | 000,000,894 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce317de17aa0ca.job
[2013/08/19 13:31:58 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce7f829795365c.job
[2013/08/19 13:31:58 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cdd42a48bf2014.job
[2013/08/19 13:31:58 | 000,000,540 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\MagniPicUpdaterTask{BB001177-5903-4E04-B598-59886426E7F9}.job
[2013/08/19 13:31:58 | 000,000,316 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\avast! Emergency Update.job
[2013/08/19 13:31:57 | 000,000,292 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/08/19 13:31:50 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2013/08/19 13:31:49 | 937,938,944 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2013/08/19 03:00:02 | 000,000,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AllmyappsUpdateTask.job
[2013/08/18 17:07:03 | 000,001,004 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\FacebookUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009Core.job
[2013/08/18 16:45:00 | 000,000,966 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010Core.job
[2013/08/14 22:10:00 | 000,000,300 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/08/14 03:00:00 | 000,000,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Disk Cleanup.job
[2013/08/13 18:25:14 | 000,000,786 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2013/08/13 18:20:42 | 000,000,786 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2013/08/13 17:41:43 | 000,490,386 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat
[2013/08/13 17:41:43 | 000,083,452 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat
[2013/07/31 19:27:07 | 000,002,039 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/07/28 17:59:43 | 000,001,917 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Earth.lnk
[2013/07/23 03:06:05 | 000,000,757 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\UserProducts.xml
[2 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2013/08/13 18:25:14 | 000,000,786 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2013/08/13 18:20:42 | 000,000,786 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2013/07/28 17:59:43 | 000,001,917 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Earth.lnk
[2013/06/20 19:11:57 | 000,000,162 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Reimage.ini
[2013/05/28 13:58:19 | 000,053,299 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pthreadVC.dll
[2013/04/13 00:35:42 | 001,072,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrsdb0.bin
[2013/04/13 00:35:41 | 001,072,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrsdb1.bin
[2013/04/13 00:35:41 | 000,000,001 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrssel.bin
[2013/02/08 05:03:08 | 002,816,504 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdata.data
[2013/01/28 16:16:07 | 000,000,178 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
[2012/11/11 18:34:49 | 000,000,193 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.351.32.bc
[2012/09/21 15:26:43 | 000,000,757 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\UserProducts.xml
[2012/09/19 01:46:07 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2012/07/22 23:09:01 | 020,480,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\store-pp.jbs
[2012/07/02 14:00:04 | 000,000,664 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9caps.dat
[2012/06/15 23:10:07 | 000,000,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\GPlrLanc.dat
[2012/05/26 17:55:06 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll
[2012/05/20 18:27:06 | 000,363,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psisdecd.dll

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2009/03/13 10:52:07 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shdocvw.dll -- [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 001,499,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/02/09 07:10:48 | 000,473,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]
"" = C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

========== LOP Check ==========

[2010/11/11 20:27:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\1128
[2010/11/10 18:16:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Alawar Stargaze
[2012/05/21 16:54:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AlawarWrapper
[2012/10/20 21:57:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Allmyapps
[2013/06/20 17:36:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Anvisoft
[2012/11/12 14:01:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVAST Software
[2010/08/08 15:25:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CasualForge
[2013/05/28 13:23:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Cisco Systems
[2013/06/20 20:28:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Electronic Arts
[2012/06/25 23:53:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EmailNotifier
[2010/08/05 09:15:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\FarmFrenzy2
[2010/10/25 22:07:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\FarmFrenzy3
[2010/11/26 10:04:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Flip Video
[2012/06/16 04:21:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\FreshGames
[2010/08/26 08:33:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Fugazo
[2010/08/06 08:25:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\HipSoft
[2013/04/30 20:26:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\InstallMate
[2012/06/24 19:53:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\iWin Games
[2013/05/24 18:39:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MagniPiiC
[2012/08/25 17:48:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MumboJumbo
[2012/08/25 21:45:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\NetZero
[2013/06/18 22:07:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Oberon Media
[2013/05/29 14:31:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Origin
[2012/06/16 04:10:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PlayFirst
[2012/06/24 19:58:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PlayPond
[2013/06/24 00:40:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Playrix Entertainment
[2013/05/11 02:10:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\regid.1986-12.com.adobe
[2013/03/14 13:40:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RegInOut
[2012/07/22 23:13:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Screentime
[2012/11/11 21:53:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Soluto
[2013/05/22 16:59:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp
[2012/05/29 20:02:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Visual Networks
[2011/07/02 15:14:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Wal-Mart
[2013/05/21 20:38:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\WildTangent
[2012/10/20 21:58:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Allmyapps
[2013/06/20 20:30:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Anvisoft
[2012/06/25 23:49:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Astro Gemini Software
[2012/05/27 19:59:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\blekkotb_019
[2013/06/20 15:37:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\eIntaller
[2012/06/26 00:32:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\EmailNotifier
[2012/06/17 17:42:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\EnchantedCavern
[2012/06/19 07:47:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Gaijin Ent
[2013/05/11 13:48:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\GO Games
[2013/06/18 23:09:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\GoPlayer
[2013/04/09 23:15:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Hidden Objects JekyllAndHyde
[2013/05/21 22:15:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\ITTNord
[2012/06/13 17:45:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Marine Aquarium Lite
[2012/06/16 23:39:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Meridian93
[2013/02/24 00:13:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\MSNInstaller
[2013/05/24 18:20:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Oberon Media
[2012/07/25 18:28:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Oracle
[2012/06/01 09:18:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Origin
[2013/05/24 18:21:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PDAppFlex
[2012/05/27 19:50:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PeoplePal
[2013/04/07 14:13:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PhotoScape
[2012/06/16 04:10:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PlayFirst
[2013/04/30 20:49:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\SpinTop
[2013/05/24 18:21:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
[2013/01/28 16:16:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Template
[2012/05/20 13:21:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Wal-Mart
[2012/05/20 13:16:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Wal-Mart Digital Photo Manager
[2012/09/29 19:34:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Wal-Mart Digital Photo Viewer
[2013/04/12 01:43:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\YoudaGames

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 98 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:BF09BC9E
@Alternate Data Stream - 98 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:260575F1
@Alternate Data Stream - 97 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp507B5A8
@Alternate Data Stream - 388 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp478F292
@Alternate Data Stream - 164 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:568D4797
@Alternate Data Stream - 136 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:6B709AD7
@Alternate Data Stream - 136 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:24FECE50
@Alternate Data Stream - 134 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:F24AD862
@Alternate Data Stream - 134 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:A02025CE
@Alternate Data Stream - 131 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:05F547A9
@Alternate Data Stream - 127 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:453190EC
@Alternate Data Stream - 122 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:9968F0E2
@Alternate Data Stream - 119 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp31BE97C
@Alternate Data Stream - 117 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:61AF2B29
@Alternate Data Stream - 113 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:AFB24B00
@Alternate Data Stream - 108 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:98DFF516
@Alternate Data Stream - 107 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:A9E9471A

< End of report >

here it is.
thanks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

That's a lot better than the initial scan you did, so lets clear them first:

Run OTL 

Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following 

```
:Commands
[CREATERESTOREPOINT] 
:OTL
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE -- (SeaPort)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe /s Norton Internet Security /m C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\diMaster.dll /prefetch:1 -- (Norton Internet Security)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE -- (BBSvc)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe -- (avast! Antivirus)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll -- (AppMgmt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (WDICA)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRELI)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDCOMP)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (PCIDump)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (lbrtfdc)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- c:\acernb\int15.sys -- (int15.sys)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\cpuz136\cpuz136_x32.sys -- (cpuz136)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\DOCUME~1\MATTHE~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cpuz134\cpuz134_x32.sys -- (cpuz134)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Changer)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswTdi)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswSP)
DRV - File not found [File_System | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswSnx)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (AswRdr)
DRV - File not found [File_System | Auto | Stopped] -- -- (aswMon2)
DRV - File not found [File_System | Auto | Stopped] -- -- (aswFsBlk)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Aavmker4)
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = Reg Error: Value error.
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Secondary Start Pages = Reg Error: Value error.
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://search.v9.com/web/?utm_source...3HT&ts=3538997
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search.v9.com/web/?utm_source...3HT&ts=3538997
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,bProtector Start Page = 
FF - user.js - File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@funwebproducts.com/Plugin: C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\Installr\1.bin\NPFunWeb.dll File not found
CHR - homepage: http://en.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_m...&ts=1371760634
O2 - BHO: (InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar) - {1930e38a-deef-4cf4-9bfb-9c4ea3689a9d} - C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5\prxtbInt0.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O2 - BHO: (Accelerator Plugin) - {656EC4B7-072B-4698-B504-2A414C1F0037} - C:\PROGRA~1\PEOPLE~1\PRPL_I~1.DLL File not found
O2 - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (Bing Bar Helper) - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar) - {1930e38a-deef-4cf4-9bfb-9c4ea3689a9d} - C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5\prxtbInt0.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Bing Bar) - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar) - {1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D} - C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5\prxtbInt0.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [eRecoveryService] File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ROC_ROC_NT] "C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\ROC_ROC_NT.exe" / /PROMPT /CMPID=ROC_NT File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [AdobeBridge] File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Driver Restore] C:\Program Files\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.exe /applicationMode:systemTray /showWelcome:false File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [EA Core] "C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\EADM\Core.exe" -silent File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background File not found
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Activities present
O16 - DPF: {B479199A-1242-4E3C-AD81-7F0DF801B4AE} http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...oadManager.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Program Files\Soluto\soluto.exe /userinit) - File not found
[2 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]
[2012/05/27 19:59:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\blekkotb_019
@Alternate Data Stream - 98 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:BF09BC9E
@Alternate Data Stream - 98 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:260575F1
@Alternate Data Stream - 97 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:D507B5A8
@Alternate Data Stream - 388 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:D478F292
@Alternate Data Stream - 164 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:568D4797
@Alternate Data Stream - 136 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:6B709AD7
@Alternate Data Stream - 136 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:24FECE50
@Alternate Data Stream - 134 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:F24AD862
@Alternate Data Stream - 134 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:A02025CE
@Alternate Data Stream - 131 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:05F547A9
@Alternate Data Stream - 127 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:453190EC
@Alternate Data Stream - 122 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:9968F0E2
@Alternate Data Stream - 119 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:D31BE97C
@Alternate Data Stream - 117 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:61AF2B29
@Alternate Data Stream - 113 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:AFB24B00
@Alternate Data Stream - 108 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:98DFF516
@Alternate Data Stream - 107 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Temp:A9E9471A
:Reg
:Files
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts
C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5
ipconfig /flushdns /c
:Commands
[emptytemp]
[purity]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top 
Click OK.
Let the program run unhindered, reboot when it is done
It will produce a log for you on reboot, please post that log in your next reply. The log is saved in the same location as OTL.


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

ok going to do this now 
glad it looks good to you  looks difficult to me lol
be back with the log report.
thanks


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

All this time since last post been waiting and waiting.is it supposed to take this long?
And the click ok button never showed?at the bottom of the otl it says killing processes.DO NOT INTERUPT...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Weekends are always busy, as I'm not always home, but I was waiting for the reply of the log that it creates.

Sometimes the OK button doesn't appear, but I can't run the scan on my pc to check as it won't find the files etc.

Did it finish the Fix? If so, the log should be in the same place as the OTL is, eg

*C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads*

I'm creating a new scan that is normally done at once, but as its looking for a lot, I'll do in parts, so its quicker 

Back in a min


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*

Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following codebox into the main textfield:

```
:folderfind
*Browser Manager*
*Desk 365*
*search.v9*
*resultbrowse*
*FunWebProduct*
*InfoAtoms*
*Conduit*
*InternetHelper*
*Wajam*
*Ask.com*
*Freeze.com*
*Yontoo*
*FunMoods*
*bearsharemedia*
*imesh*
*PriceGong*
*Inbox Toolbar*
*blekko*
*PC Optimizer Pro*
*Playrix*
*sweetpacks*
*Tarma Installer*
*TidyNetwork*
*searchqu*
*anti-phishing domain advisor*
*crossrider*
*BProtector*
*bandoo*
*escort*
*1clickdownload*
*babylon*
*browsermngr*
*datamngr*
*filescout*
*funwebproducts*
*ilivid*
*smartbar*
*softonic*
*startsearch*
*sweetim*
*freecause*
*totalrecipesearch*
*installbrainservice*
*opencandy*
*downtango*
*Zoom*
*InternetHelper*
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found at on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

so sorry to be late,again!know about busy wknds.brother brought mother here for looong visit!!
anyhoo,back now and will do this scan as you posted above.
thanks again for all your help.
oh! BTW i was looking at the list of programs on my pc and was finally able to delete the desk 365 but V9 still comes on when i first log into google(??)
anyway going to do scan now.
thanks ill be back.


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 09:04 on 28/08/2013 by matthew1and5
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== folderfind ==========

Searching for "*Browser Manager*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*Desk 365*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*search.v9*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*resultbrowse*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*FunWebProduct*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*InfoAtoms*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*Conduit*"
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit	d------	[20:26 13/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine	d------	[20:26 13/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\Repository\conduit_ConduitEngine	d------	[22:59 24/04/2011]
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Repository\conduit_CT2903591_CT2903591	d------	[17:59 01/03/2011]
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Repository\conduit_CT2903591_en	d------	[18:01 01/03/2011]
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720	d------	[20:26 13/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_en	d------	[20:28 13/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit	d------	[04:29 28/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine	d------	[01:23 15/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720	d------	[04:29 28/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_en	d------	[20:49 07/12/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine	d------	[03:08 24/01/2011]
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\Repository\conduit_CT3247201_CT3247201	d------	[22:42 07/02/2013]
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\Repository\conduit_CT3247201_en	d------	[22:42 07/02/2013]

Searching for "*InternetHelper*"
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn	d------	[20:42 09/08/2012]
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn	d------	[06:25 06/11/2012]
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5	d------	[06:24 06/11/2012]
C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5	d------	[06:24 06/11/2012]

Searching for "*Wajam*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*Ask.com*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*Freeze.com*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*Yontoo*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*FunMoods*"
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\VZW2U8NV\f.funmoods.com	d------	[02:29 10/08/2012]
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#f.funmoods.com	d------	[02:29 10/08/2012]

Searching for "*bearsharemedia*"
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb	d------	[16:56 13/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb	d------	[15:19 30/10/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb	d------	[03:08 24/01/2011]
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb	d------	[20:45 09/08/2012]

Searching for "*imesh*"
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb	d------	[19:36 14/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\iMesh	d------	[19:36 14/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\iMesh_DM	d------	[19:36 14/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb	d------	[01:23 15/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Application Data\imeshmediabartb	d------	[03:08 24/01/2011]
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb	d------	[20:45 09/08/2012]

Searching for "*PriceGong*"
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong	d------	[03:40 14/11/2010]

Searching for "*Inbox Toolbar*"
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\Inbox Toolbar	d------	[01:07 25/04/2011]

Searching for "*blekko*"
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\blekkotb_019	d------	[00:59 28/05/2012]

Searching for "*PC Optimizer Pro*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*Playrix*"
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Playrix Entertainment	d------	[05:40 24/06/2013]

Searching for "*sweetpacks*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*Tarma Installer*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*TidyNetwork*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*searchqu*"
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchquband	d------	[20:47 09/08/2012]

Searching for "*anti-phishing domain advisor*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*crossrider*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*BProtector*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*bandoo*"
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\Bandoo	d------	[20:48 09/08/2012]

Searching for "*escort*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*1clickdownload*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*babylon*"
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\plug_ins\Babylon	d------	[15:52 18/06/2012]
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\plug_ins\Babylon	d------	[15:52 18/06/2012]

Searching for "*browsermngr*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*datamngr*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*filescout*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*funwebproducts*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*ilivid*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*smartbar*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*softonic*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*startsearch*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*sweetim*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*freecause*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*totalrecipesearch*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*installbrainservice*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*opencandy*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*downtango*"
C:\Program Files\Red Sky\DownTango	d------	[18:07 18/10/2012]

Searching for "*Zoom*"
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Zoom_Downloader	d------	[03:07 23/07/2012]
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS6\Presets\Zoomify	d------	[04:18 19/06/2013]

Searching for "*InternetHelper*"
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn	d------	[20:42 09/08/2012]
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn	d------	[06:25 06/11/2012]
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5	d------	[06:24 06/11/2012]
C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5	d------	[06:24 06/11/2012]

-= EOF =-


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

That's okay, I check on my replies daily 

As for the startup in Google, the scans should help pinpoint the area to fix it 

*editing my post to change the order of things, in case you're reading this*

Not sure if we ever removed the entries that adwcleaner found, so lets do that next
--------------

Re-run *AdwCleaner* with the *Scan* option. After its finished scanning, click the *Clean* button.

Allow the cleaning process to finish.

If it appears to freeze, be patient for a few minutes.

When it's finished, click on the *Report* button.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here

-------------------

Then, after the adwcleaner has been completed, do the following two logs 

Okay, just going to go through the log now, but in the meantime, can you run these two scans, using SystemLook. I've broken them into two parts so that the logs and the runtime aren't too long 


```
:filefind
*Browser Manager*.*
*Desk 365*.*
*search.v9*.*
*resultbrowse*.*
*FunWebProduct*.*
*InfoAtoms*.*
*Conduit*.*
*InternetHelper*.*
*Wajam*.*
*Ask.com*.*
*Freeze.com*.*
*Yontoo*.*
*FunMoods*.*
*bearsharemedia*.*
*imesh*.*
*PriceGong*.*
*Inbox Toolbar*.*
*blekko*.*
*PC Optimizer Pro*.*
*Playrix*.*
*sweetpacks*.*
*Tarma Installer*.*
*TidyNetwork*.*
*searchqu*.*
*anti-phishing domain advisor*.*
*crossrider*.*
*BProtector*.*
*bandoo*.*
*escort*.*
*1clickdownload*.*
*babylon*.*
*browsermngr*.*
*datamngr*.*
*filescout*.*
*funwebproducts*.*
*ilivid*.*
*smartbar*.*
*softonic*.*
*startsearch*.*
*sweetim*.*
*freecause*.*
*totalrecipesearch*.*
*installbrainservice*.*
*opencandy*.*
*downtango*.*
*Zoom*.*
*InternetHelper*.*
*afbcibndhffhhbokgpbpecjmejjcgcej*.*
*hhbgpoakplhahbklhkcfbpicgjcaoglk*.*
*igjjkeeamkpihpncmmbgdkhdnjpcfmfb*.*
*jpmbfleldcgkldadpdinhjjopdfpjfjp*.*
*niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc*.*
```
---------------------

And then


```
:regfind
Browser Manager
Desk 365
search.v9
resultbrowse
FunWebProduct
InfoAtoms
Conduit
InternetHelper
Wajam
Ask.com
Freeze.com
Yontoo
FunMoods
bearsharemedia
imesh
PriceGong
Inbox Toolbar
blekko
PC Optimizer Pro
Playrix
sweetpacks
Tarma
TidyNetwork
searchqu
anti-phishing domain advisor
crossrider
BProtector
bandoo
escort
1clickdownload
babylon
browsermngr
datamngr
filescout
funwebproducts
ilivid
smartbar
softonic
startsearch
sweetim
freecause
totalrecipesearch
installbrainservice
opencandy
downtango
Zoom_Downloader
InternetHelper
afbcibndhffhhbokgpbpecjmejjcgcej
hhbgpoakplhahbklhkcfbpicgjcaoglk
igjjkeeamkpihpncmmbgdkhdnjpcfmfb
jpmbfleldcgkldadpdinhjjopdfpjfjp
niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc
```
If you can, post both logs in seperate replies 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Could you also run this one as well:


```
:folderfind
*Radio TV*
*SearchElf*
:filefind
*Radio TV*.*
*SearchElf*.*
:regfind
Radio TV
SearchElf
```


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

wow boy you give lots homework!!  lol
ok ill go give this a whirl.
thanks guy a lot!


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

# AdwCleaner v3.001 - Report created 28/08/2013 at 21:31:24
# Updated 24/08/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 (32 bits)
# Username : matthew1and5 - EMACHINE-98E05C
# Running from : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\adwcleaner (1).exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\InstallMate
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Trymedia
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Alawar Stargaze
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AlawarWrapper
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MagniPiiC
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Gophoto.it
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\HDvidCodec.com
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Red Sky
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Common Files\337
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\IECompatCache
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\iMesh
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\PackageAware
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\Inbox Toolbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\IECompatCache
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Zoom_Downloader
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\eIntaller
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\AskToolbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\Bandoo
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\searchquband
[!] Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbjciahceamgodcoidkjpchnokgfpphh
[!] Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cjpglkicenollcignonpgiafdgfeehoj
[!] Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\dloejdefkancmfajekobpfoacecnhpgp
[!] Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\kdidombaedgpfiiedeimiebkmbilgmlc
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\Extensions\[email protected]
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\Extensions\[email protected]
File Deleted : C:\WINDOWS\system32\p5PSSavr.scr
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1l9r2g10.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkaq102z.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa(2).default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1l9r2g10.default\bprotector_prefs.js
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\user.js
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\user.js
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ecsfh9jh.default\user.js

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Google Chrome\Google Chrome.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Internet Explorer (No Add-ons).lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\(15) Facebook.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Mozilla Firefox.lnk

***** [ Registry ] *****

Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Mozilla\Firefox\Extensions [[email protected]]
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\kpkbnefaikfaeadgidhpoanckoiaheli
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\ogccgbmabaphcakpiclgcnmcnimhokcj
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [bprotector start page]
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Office\Powerpoint\Addins\babylonofficeaddin.officeaddin
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Office\Word\Addins\babylonofficeaddin.officeaddin
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\Bandoo
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\bProtectSettings
Key Deleted : HKCU\Toolbar
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs [C:\Program Files\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgHelperApp.exe]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs [C:\Program Files\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgToolbarProxy.dll]
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\MozillaPlugins\@funwebproducts.com/Plugin
Key Deleted : HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\Application\DeskSvc
Key Deleted : HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\Application\WajamUpdater
Key Deleted : HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\Application\WsysSvc
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SP_d8283021
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\d6de8db66dec13
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\d6de8db66dec13
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{431532BD-0AE1-4ABC-BE8C-919F3D1332E2}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{5D64294B-1341-4FE7-B6D8-7C36828D4DD5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{99066096-8989-4612-841F-621A01D54AD7}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E38FA08E-F56A-4169-ABF5-5C71E3C153A1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{FE9271F2-6EFD-44B0-A826-84C829536E93}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CF0A6C67-CFD0-40B0-A375-4B9893C2B339}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{41D42E90-86D2-4521-9847-625D114F7D30}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{622382CB-942C-4580-A2B3-7B06A58D8538}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6C434537-053E-486D-B62A-160059D9D456}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{91CF619A-4686-4CA4-9232-3B2E6B63AA92}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E3ED53C5-7AD5-4DF5-9734-AFB6E7E5D9DB}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EEE6C359-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{1D4DB7D0-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{1E8FC16F-4C51-49C4-BC9B-4FC24BDDCEE7}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{C4E09482-2C6A-44B2-8D40-ABC01B36BB9D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{00A6FAF1-072E-44CF-8957-5838F569A31D}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{00A6FAF6-072E-44CF-8957-5838F569A31D}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{1A93C934-025B-4C3A-B38E-9654A7003239}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{2C4BA31C-0C15-11E2-90C7-9BFCBEB168B3}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{6F282B65-56BF-4BD1-A8B2-A4449A05863D}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{7736C7FA-512D-11E2-B871-DEC36088709B}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{98279C38-DE4B-4BCF-93C9-8EC26069D6F4}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{9CFACCB6-2F3F-4177-94EA-0D2B72D384C1}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{BFE4B5CB-63F7-4A51-9266-6167655D5B4F}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{C80BDEB2-8735-44C6-BD55-A1CCD555667A}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{D3D233D5-9F6D-436C-B6C7-E63F77503B30}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{E38FA08E-F56A-4169-ABF5-5C71E3C153A1}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{E8DAAA30-6CAA-4B58-9603-8E54238219E2}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{EB5CEE80-030A-4ED8-8E20-454E9C68380F}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{F72841F0-4EF1-4DF5-BCE5-B3AC8ACF5478}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{301B5F4D-B15E-97B9-68A1-398F1374FF7E}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{00A6FAF6-072E-44CF-8957-5838F569A31D}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{07B18EAB-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{1A93C934-025B-4C3A-B38E-9654A7003239}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{2C4BA31C-0C15-11E2-90C7-9BFCBEB168B3}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{44ED99E2-16A6-4B89-80D6-5B21CF42E78B}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{61E0EF7A-9BC0-45EA-9B2F-F3E9F02692BD}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{6F282B65-56BF-4BD1-A8B2-A4449A05863D}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{6F6A5334-78E9-4D9B-8182-8B41EA8C39EF}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{75EBB0AA-4214-4CB4-90EC-E3E07ECD04F7}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{7736C7FA-512D-11E2-B871-DEC36088709B}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{8736C681-37A0-40C6-A0F0-4C083409151C}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{98279C38-DE4B-4BCF-93C9-8EC26069D6F4}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{99079A25-328F-4BD4-BE04-00955ACAA0A7}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{9CFACCB6-2F3F-4177-94EA-0D2B72D384C1}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{A4C272EC-ED9E-4ACE-A6F2-9558C7F29EF3}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{BFE4B5CB-63F7-4A51-9266-6167655D5B4F}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{C80BDEB2-8735-44C6-BD55-A1CCD555667A}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{D3D233D5-9F6D-436C-B6C7-E63F77503B30}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{E38FA08E-F56A-4169-ABF5-5C71E3C153A1}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{E8DAAA30-6CAA-4B58-9603-8E54238219E2}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{EB5CEE80-030A-4ED8-8E20-454E9C68380F}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{F72841F0-4EF1-4DF5-BCE5-B3AC8ACF5478}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{F9E44926-2497-46F3-8A25-928136AC079E}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{FD6D90C0-E6EE-4BC6-B9F7-9ED319698007}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{301B5F4D-B15E-97B9-68A1-398F1374FF7E}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{1CB20BF0-BBAE-40A7-93F4-6435FF3D0411}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{4B3803EA-5230-4DC3-A7FC-33638F3D3542}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{1CB20BF0-BBAE-40A7-93F4-6435FF3D0411}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{4B3803EA-5230-4DC3-A7FC-33638F3D3542}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{6087829B-114F-42A1-A72B-B4AEDCEA4E5B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{D3D233D5-9F6D-436C-B6C7-E63F77503B30}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{F9E44926-2497-46F3-8A25-928136AC079E}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{FD79F359-E577-46DB-AA74-D6E6B8B45BA8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{CF0A6C67-CFD0-40B0-A375-4B9893C2B339}
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{0974BA1E-64EC-11DE-B2A5-E43756D89593}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{98279C38-DE4B-4BCF-93C9-8EC26069D6F4}]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8}]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39}]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{1930E38A-DEEF-4CF4-9BFB-9C4EA3689A9D}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List [C:\Program Files\iMesh Applications\iMesh\iMesh.exe]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List [C:\Program Files\iMesh Applications\iMesh\iMesh.exe]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\eSafe\eGdpSvc.exe]
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\DataMngr
[#] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\DataMngr_Toolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\DynConIE
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\PrivitizeVPNInstallDates
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Toolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\InternetHelper1.5
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\DynConIE
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\DataMngr
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Desksvc
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\DownTango
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\InfoAtoms
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\SP Global
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\SProtector
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\V9
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\InternetHelper1.5
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{79A765E1-C399-405B-85AF-466F52E918B0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{15D2D75C-9CB2-4EFD-BAD7-B9B4CB4BC693}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{86D4B82A-ABED-442A-BE86-96357B70F4FE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{C792A75A-2A1F-4991-9B85-291745478A79}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Anti-phishing Domain Advisor
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\InfoAtoms
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{79A765E1-C399-405B-85AF-466F52E918B0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{15D2D75C-9CB2-4EFD-BAD7-B9B4CB4BC693}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{86D4B82A-ABED-442A-BE86-96357B70F4FE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{99C91FC5-DB5B-4AA0-BB70-5D89C5A4DF96}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{eeb86aef-4a5d-4b75-9d74-f16d438fc286}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Anti-phishing Domain Advisor
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\conduitEngine
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\eSafeSecControl
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\InfoAtoms
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\pc optimizer pro
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{EB03EF39-C655-D560-FA95-79182B837D64}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\InternetHelper1.5 Toolbar

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v8.0.6001.18702

Setting Restored : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search [SearchAssistant]
Setting Restored : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search [CustomizeSearch]

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v21.0 (en-US)

[ File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1l9r2g10.default\prefs.js ]

[ File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\prefs.js ]

[ File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\prefs.js ]

[ File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ecsfh9jh.default\prefs.js ]

[ File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkaq102z.default\prefs.js ]

[ File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa(2).default\prefs.js ]

[ File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\prefs.js ]

-\\ Google Chrome v29.0.1547.62

[ File : C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

Deleted : homepage

[ File : C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [23832 octets] - [28/08/2013 21:29:54]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [22562 octets] - [28/08/2013 21:31:24]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [22623 octets] ##########


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

hey! after it rebooted and i came back here the first thing i saw was google!! wow wow wow!!havent seen that page in forever!!!! you a genius dude!!! ty 
ok going to go do the other stuff you want me to do.(kinda lost my mind there for a sec! lol its just my pc is coming back to normal! thanks guy!!  )


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

:regfind
Browser Manager
Desk 365
search.v9
resultbrowse
FunWebProduct
InfoAtoms
Conduit
InternetHelper
Wajam
Ask.com
Freeze.com
Yontoo
FunMoods
bearsharemedia
imesh
PriceGong
Inbox Toolbar
blekko
PC Optimizer Pro
Playrix
sweetpacks
Tarma
TidyNetwork
searchqu
anti-phishing domain advisor
crossrider
BProtector
bandoo
escort
1clickdownload
babylon
browsermngr
datamngr
filescout
funwebproducts
ilivid
smartbar
softonic
startsearch
sweetim
freecause
totalrecipesearch
installbrainservice
opencandy
downtango
Zoom_Downloader
InternetHelper
afbcibndhffhhbokgpbpecjmejjcgcej
hhbgpoakplhahbklhkcfbpicgjcaoglk
igjjkeeamkpihpncmmbgdkhdnjpcfmfb
jpmbfleldcgkldadpdinhjjopdfpjfjp
niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

when i tried to run that second thing it came back with a window that said it was requesting to to do something strange and it would have to close(??)
will wait for you to tell me what to do now.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Was that with SystemLook for the scans? If you're not sure, I'll post the full way to do it. If you do it for the other three lists as well, it should, hopefully, not find much now and not take as long 

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*

Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following codebox into the main textfield:

```
:folderfind
*Browser Manager*
*Desk 365*
*search.v9*
*resultbrowse*
*FunWebProduct*
*InfoAtoms*
*Conduit*
*InternetHelper*
*Wajam*
*Ask.com*
*Freeze.com*
*Yontoo*
*FunMoods*
*bearsharemedia*
*imesh*
*PriceGong*
*Inbox Toolbar*
*blekko*
*PC Optimizer Pro*
*Playrix*
*sweetpacks*
*Tarma Installer*
*TidyNetwork*
*searchqu*
*anti-phishing domain advisor*
*crossrider*
*BProtector*
*bandoo*
*escort*
*1clickdownload*
*babylon*
*browsermngr*
*datamngr*
*filescout*
*funwebproducts*
*ilivid*
*smartbar*
*softonic*
*startsearch*
*sweetim*
*freecause*
*totalrecipesearch*
*installbrainservice*
*opencandy*
*downtango*
*Zoom*
*InternetHelper*
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found at on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*

-------------------

And then do the same with the following three sets of code (if the above works). If not, can you jot down what it says and post it here:


```
:filefind
*Browser Manager*.*
*Desk 365*.*
*search.v9*.*
*resultbrowse*.*
*FunWebProduct*.*
*InfoAtoms*.*
*Conduit*.*
*InternetHelper*.*
*Wajam*.*
*Ask.com*.*
*Freeze.com*.*
*Yontoo*.*
*FunMoods*.*
*bearsharemedia*.*
*imesh*.*
*PriceGong*.*
*Inbox Toolbar*.*
*blekko*.*
*PC Optimizer Pro*.*
*Playrix*.*
*sweetpacks*.*
*Tarma Installer*.*
*TidyNetwork*.*
*searchqu*.*
*anti-phishing domain advisor*.*
*crossrider*.*
*BProtector*.*
*bandoo*.*
*escort*.*
*1clickdownload*.*
*babylon*.*
*browsermngr*.*
*datamngr*.*
*filescout*.*
*funwebproducts*.*
*ilivid*.*
*smartbar*.*
*softonic*.*
*startsearch*.*
*sweetim*.*
*freecause*.*
*totalrecipesearch*.*
*installbrainservice*.*
*opencandy*.*
*downtango*.*
*Zoom*.*
*InternetHelper*.*
*afbcibndhffhhbokgpbpecjmejjcgcej*.*
*hhbgpoakplhahbklhkcfbpicgjcaoglk*.*
*igjjkeeamkpihpncmmbgdkhdnjpcfmfb*.*
*jpmbfleldcgkldadpdinhjjopdfpjfjp*.*
*niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc*.*
```
--------------


```
:regfind
Browser Manager
Desk 365
search.v9
resultbrowse
FunWebProduct
InfoAtoms
Conduit
InternetHelper
Wajam
Ask.com
Freeze.com
Yontoo
FunMoods
bearsharemedia
imesh
PriceGong
Inbox Toolbar
blekko
PC Optimizer Pro
Playrix
sweetpacks
Tarma
TidyNetwork
searchqu
anti-phishing domain advisor
crossrider
BProtector
bandoo
escort
1clickdownload
babylon
browsermngr
datamngr
filescout
funwebproducts
ilivid
smartbar
softonic
startsearch
sweetim
freecause
totalrecipesearch
installbrainservice
opencandy
downtango
Zoom_Downloader
InternetHelper
afbcibndhffhhbokgpbpecjmejjcgcej
hhbgpoakplhahbklhkcfbpicgjcaoglk
igjjkeeamkpihpncmmbgdkhdnjpcfmfb
jpmbfleldcgkldadpdinhjjopdfpjfjp
niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc
```
------------------


```
:folderfind
*Radio TV*
*SearchElf*
:filefind
*Radio TV*.*
*SearchElf*.*
:regfind
Radio TV
SearchElf
```


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

ok thanks guy sure are glad you are helping me will be back in a while with what it gives me
thank you again


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

No problem, any time is fine


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

i am having a family issue of major status right now and im sorry to be tardy to let you know.these last almost 3 weeks have been awfully hard and ill do what you told me to do its just im trying to get my head wrapped around this crap that has happened and well it hasnt been easy at all.
thanks again for everything


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

:folderfind
*Browser Manager*
*Desk 365*
*search.v9*
*resultbrowse*
*FunWebProduct*
*InfoAtoms*
*Conduit*
*InternetHelper*
*Wajam*
*Ask.com*
*Freeze.com*
*Yontoo*
*FunMoods*
*bearsharemedia*
*imesh*
*PriceGong*
*Inbox Toolbar*
*blekko*
*PC Optimizer Pro*
*Playrix*
*sweetpacks*
*Tarma Installer*
*TidyNetwork*
*searchqu*
*anti-phishing domain advisor*
*crossrider*
*BProtector*
*bandoo*
*escort*
*1clickdownload*
*babylon*
*browsermngr*
*datamngr*
*filescout*
*funwebproducts*
*ilivid*
*smartbar*
*softonic*
*startsearch*
*sweetim*
*freecause*
*totalrecipesearch*
*installbrainservice*
*opencandy*
*downtango*
*Zoom*
*InternetHelper*


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

:filefind
*Browser Manager*.*
*Desk 365*.*
*search.v9*.*
*resultbrowse*.*
*FunWebProduct*.*
*InfoAtoms*.*
*Conduit*.*
*InternetHelper*.*
*Wajam*.*
*Ask.com*.*
*Freeze.com*.*
*Yontoo*.*
*FunMoods*.*
*bearsharemedia*.*
*imesh*.*
*PriceGong*.*
*Inbox Toolbar*.*
*blekko*.*
*PC Optimizer Pro*.*
*Playrix*.*
*sweetpacks*.*
*Tarma Installer*.*
*TidyNetwork*.*
*searchqu*.*
*anti-phishing domain advisor*.*
*crossrider*.*
*BProtector*.*
*bandoo*.*
*escort*.*
*1clickdownload*.*
*babylon*.*
*browsermngr*.*
*datamngr*.*
*filescout*.*
*funwebproducts*.*
*ilivid*.*
*smartbar*.*
*softonic*.*
*startsearch*.*
*sweetim*.*
*freecause*.*
*totalrecipesearch*.*
*installbrainservice*.*
*opencandy*.*
*downtango*.*
*Zoom*.*
*InternetHelper*.*
*afbcibndhffhhbokgpbpecjmejjcgcej*.*
*hhbgpoakplhahbklhkcfbpicgjcaoglk*.*
*igjjkeeamkpihpncmmbgdkhdnjpcfmfb*.*
*jpmbfleldcgkldadpdinhjjopdfpjfjp*.*
*niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc*.*


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

does this make real "sense" to you???
im so lost !!
which lately doesnt take much
2 more then ill be done with this
then ill be good on pc again?????


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

http://prntscr.com/1rbyvm
this is what i got from the 3rd set of codes


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

:folderfind
*Radio TV*
*SearchElf*
:filefind
*Radio TV*.*
*SearchElf*.*
:regfind
Radio TV
SearchElf
and this is it 
am i fixed now? lol


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 19:11 on 14/09/2013 by matthew1and5
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== folderfind ==========

Searching for "*Radio TV*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*SearchElf*"
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1	d------	[20:26 13/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1	d------	[01:23 15/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1	d------	[03:08 24/01/2011]

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "*Radio TV*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*SearchElf*.*"
No files found.

========== regfind ==========

Searching for "Radio TV"
No data found.

Searching for "SearchElf"
No data found.

-= EOF=-

sorry thought i was posting the right data 
maybe now this is what you need to see?


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

doing the other 2 searches now i see what i did 
which is basically give you back youre codes! dang!!!


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 19:15 on 14/09/2013 by matthew1and5
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== folderfind ==========

Searching for "*Browser Manager*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*Desk 365*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*search.v9*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*resultbrowse*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*FunWebProduct*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*InfoAtoms*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*Conduit*"
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit	d------	[02:31 29/08/2013]
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine	d------	[02:31 29/08/2013]
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\Repository\conduit_ConduitEngine	d------	[02:31 29/08/2013]
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit	d------	[02:31 29/08/2013]
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine	d------	[02:31 29/08/2013]
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\Repository\conduit_CT3247201_CT3247201	d------	[02:31 29/08/2013]
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\Repository\conduit_CT3247201_en	d------	[02:31 29/08/2013]
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Repository\conduit_CT2903591_CT2903591	d------	[17:59 01/03/2011]
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Repository\conduit_CT2903591_en	d------	[18:01 01/03/2011]
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720	d------	[20:26 13/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_en	d------	[20:28 13/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720	d------	[04:29 28/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_en	d------	[20:49 07/12/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine	d------	[03:08 24/01/2011]

Searching for "*InternetHelper*"
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5	d------	[02:31 29/08/2013]
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5	d------	[02:31 29/08/2013]
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn	d------	[20:42 09/08/2012]
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn	d------	[06:25 06/11/2012]

Searching for "*Wajam*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*Ask.com*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*Freeze.com*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*Yontoo*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*FunMoods*"
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\VZW2U8NV\f.funmoods.com	d------	[02:29 10/08/2012]
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#f.funmoods.com	d------	[02:29 10/08/2012]

Searching for "*bearsharemedia*"
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb	d------	[16:56 13/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb	d------	[15:19 30/10/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb	d------	[03:08 24/01/2011]
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb	d------	[20:45 09/08/2012]

Searching for "*imesh*"
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\iMesh	d------	[02:31 29/08/2013]
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb	d------	[19:36 14/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\iMesh_DM	d------	[19:36 14/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb	d------	[01:23 15/11/2010]
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Application Data\imeshmediabartb	d------	[03:08 24/01/2011]
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb	d------	[20:45 09/08/2012]

Searching for "*PriceGong*"
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong	d------	[03:40 14/11/2010]

Searching for "*Inbox Toolbar*"
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\Inbox Toolbar	d------	[02:31 29/08/2013]

Searching for "*blekko*"
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\blekkotb_019	d------	[00:59 28/05/2012]

Searching for "*PC Optimizer Pro*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*Playrix*"
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Playrix Entertainment	d------	[05:40 24/06/2013]

Searching for "*sweetpacks*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*Tarma Installer*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*TidyNetwork*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*searchqu*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*anti-phishing domain advisor*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*crossrider*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*BProtector*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*bandoo*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*escort*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*1clickdownload*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*babylon*"
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\plug_ins\Babylon	d------	[15:52 18/06/2012]
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\plug_ins\Babylon	d------	[15:52 18/06/2012]

Searching for "*browsermngr*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*datamngr*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*filescout*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*funwebproducts*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*ilivid*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*smartbar*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*softonic*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*startsearch*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*sweetim*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*freecause*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*totalrecipesearch*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*installbrainservice*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*opencandy*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*downtango*"
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Program Files\Red Sky\DownTango	d------	[02:31 29/08/2013]

Searching for "*Zoom*"
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Zoom_Downloader	d------	[02:31 29/08/2013]
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS6\Presets\Zoomify	d------	[04:18 19/06/2013]

Searching for "*InternetHelper*"
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5	d------	[02:31 29/08/2013]
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5	d------	[02:31 29/08/2013]
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn	d------	[20:42 09/08/2012]
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn	d------	[06:25 06/11/2012]

-= EOF =-

1st set of codes


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 19:20 on 14/09/2013 by matthew1and5
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "*Browser Manager*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*Desk 365*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*search.v9*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*resultbrowse*.*"
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N2LDNGMV\resultbrowse_com[1].htm	--a--c- 6500 bytes	[00:28 17/08/2011]	[00:28 17/08/2011] DCFBE8053CC900F89074D013FEECDB14
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	--a--c- 268 bytes	[23:29 12/12/2010]	[23:29 12/12/2010] E231BC16DE999EF2A0DB238295EC6972
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt	--a--c- 191 bytes	[22:40 12/12/2010]	[22:40 12/12/2010] 45B4DE833DE7147BD4A71149C54D218B

Searching for "*FunWebProduct*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*InfoAtoms*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*Conduit*.*"
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit\Community Alerts\Feeds\http___alerts_conduit-services_com_root_1161832_1157519_US.xml.vir	--a--c- 184 bytes	[02:34 08/12/2010]	[21:37 08/01/2012] FC5C71D28DAF5A417D11CE4829C0CE69
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit\Community Alerts\Feeds\http___alerts_conduit-services_com_root_1295522_1291193_US.xml.vir	--a--c- 191 bytes	[18:04 01/03/2011]	[21:37 08/01/2012] 03BADE250930BA83B060EEF9018FEE06
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit\Community Alerts\Feeds\http___alerts_conduit-services_com_root_909619_905414_US.xml.vir	--a--c- 191 bytes	[02:34 08/12/2010]	[21:37 08/01/2012] 43C93B80235159F037CEA9A173922F92
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit\Community Alerts\Feeds\http___alerts_conduit-services_com__aid=1161832&fid=1157519.xml.vir	--a--c- 184 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[04:55 30/11/2010] AA329F3EBA98FF12ED9E4820B2FDF2C9
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit\Community Alerts\Feeds\http___alerts_conduit-services_com__aid=909619&fid=905414.xml.vir	--a--c- 184 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[04:55 30/11/2010] AE624F95D32A8D76806EC9B3C46E502C
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\ConduitEngin0.dll.vir	--a--c- 4216104 bytes	[02:39 30/04/2011]	[16:17 14/03/2011] 1A8438854DD15E4389F5BDEF502C369D
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\ConduitEngine.dll.vir	--a--c- 4214056 bytes	[15:07 19/04/2011]	[15:14 16/02/2011] 4CF003B5D20C351A1AA4A343267A7832
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_About_png.png.vir	--a--c- 821 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 99D5F75C338F2A877CBF891E0F18746E
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Browse_png.png.vir	--a--c- 729 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] F2291FAB46ED9291A1A2FFE9F88E9D84
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Contact_png.png.vir	--a--c- 531 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] A847C5F6CE2C700048749892DD2E0619
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Hide_png.png.vir	--a--c- 669 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] FED9E00C76F647EE6A0B7CC684C89F0C
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_LikeIcon_png.png.vir	--a--c- 263 bytes	[01:26 12/01/2011]	[01:26 12/01/2011] 36BD416D16391EFAAAFB2C3C54EAE986
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_MoreFromPublisher_png.png.vir	--a--c- 734 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 943ADFD9E0DF1507F7BC419802BF4303
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_More_png.png.vir	--a--c- 562 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 36C6FB9C84D4AF5C5D7C5B277A0E4A01
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_MoveLeft_png.png.vir	--a--c- 610 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 68E9E9252E45ED7BD51B8680E8DD4462
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_MoveRight_png.png.vir	--a--c- 606 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 8D8D187BA99DBEF76E4286668B474A4E
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Options_png.png.vir	--a--c- 493 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 275C9DA2D536F18F528C80E050C3D705
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Privacy_png.png.vir	--a--c- 706 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 3AD88BD8E832DA39FAAEDF07AD595F94
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Refresh_png.png.vir	--a--c- 674 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 650731EEF807C292E699779B12CBE552
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Share_png.png.vir	--a--c- 696 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] 70D43EC3F4BD7C10D5534EFCEC6D7AE5
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Upgrade_png.png.vir	--a--c- 607 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 9B4D914888BCFFCBAE6757A0E450551C
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___www_conduit_com_images_skins_CT2400578_luly-backgroung_gif.gif.vir	--a--c- 109 bytes	[20:26 13/11/2010]	[20:26 13/11/2010] 393E7A56D5AA342DBB73DB6B30DCE046
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\ExternalComponent\http___contextmenu_app_conduit-services_com_apps_TranslatedApps_ashx_productId=1&name=appContextMenu&locale=en-us.xml.vir	--a--c- 6613 bytes	[20:26 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] FE3E6F69A41E7532957D7814E3E433E1
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit\Community Alerts\Feeds\http___alerts_conduit-services_com_root_1161832_1157519_US.xml.vir	--a--c- 184 bytes	[20:52 07/12/2010]	[01:14 17/12/2010] 76C6FF6B3B7CD164EED0FD128B13D8B1
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit\Community Alerts\Feeds\http___alerts_conduit-services_com_root_909619_905414_US.xml.vir	--a--c- 191 bytes	[20:52 07/12/2010]	[01:14 17/12/2010] 43C93B80235159F037CEA9A173922F92
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_About_png.png.vir	--a--c- 821 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] 99D5F75C338F2A877CBF891E0F18746E
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Browse_png.png.vir	--a--c- 729 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] F2291FAB46ED9291A1A2FFE9F88E9D84
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Contact_png.png.vir	--a--c- 531 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] A847C5F6CE2C700048749892DD2E0619
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Hide_png.png.vir	--a--c- 669 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] FED9E00C76F647EE6A0B7CC684C89F0C
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_MoreFromPublisher_png.png.vir	--a--c- 734 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] 943ADFD9E0DF1507F7BC419802BF4303
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_More_png.png.vir	--a--c- 562 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] 36C6FB9C84D4AF5C5D7C5B277A0E4A01
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_MoveLeft_png.png.vir	--a--c- 610 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] 68E9E9252E45ED7BD51B8680E8DD4462
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_MoveRight_png.png.vir	--a--c- 606 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] 8D8D187BA99DBEF76E4286668B474A4E
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Options_png.png.vir	--a--c- 493 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] 275C9DA2D536F18F528C80E050C3D705
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Privacy_png.png.vir	--a--c- 706 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] 3AD88BD8E832DA39FAAEDF07AD595F94
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Refresh_png.png.vir	--a--c- 674 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] 650731EEF807C292E699779B12CBE552
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Share_png.png.vir	--a--c- 696 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] 70D43EC3F4BD7C10D5534EFCEC6D7AE5
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Upgrade_png.png.vir	--a--c- 607 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] 9B4D914888BCFFCBAE6757A0E450551C
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\CacheIcons\http___www_conduit_com_images_skins_CT2400578_luly-backgroung_gif.gif.vir	--a--c- 97 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] 657E3959E77B84476992F9B865BF6118
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\ExternalComponent\http___contextmenu_app_conduit-services_com_apps_TranslatedApps_ashx_productId=1&name=appContextMenu&locale=en-us.xml.vir	--a--c- 6613 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] FE3E6F69A41E7532957D7814E3E433E1
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\ExternalComponent\http___contextmenu_app_conduit-services_com_apps_TranslatedApps_ashx_productId=1&name=appContextMenu2_0&locale=en-us.xml.vir	--a--c- 6610 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[22:59 16/12/2010] D6D8384FA55A2E26BC8BD2DD3DD0B0FC
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\ExternalComponent\http___contextmenu_engine_conduit-services_com_apps_TranslatedApps_ashx_productId=1&name=engineContextMenu&locale=en-us.xml.vir	--a--c- 4060 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] D36423CECBFE5F806725E13ED7101201
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine\ExternalComponent\http___contextmenu_engine_conduit-services_com_apps_TranslatedApps_ashx_productId=1&name=engineContextMenu2_0&locale=en-us.xml.vir	--a--c- 4473 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[22:59 16/12/2010] B817A53627CC0CF0C2D735D983B3C852
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_1_324_CT3247201_Images_634818715904025779_png.png.vir	--a---- 1018 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] BD19176152B234B555EADFDDEB86C8F2
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_1_324_CT3247201_Images_Email_xml-0-Classic-634818655419976902_png.png.vir	--a---- 946 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 6763741964D65CCD6F6FA3482ED53FC7
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_60_323_CT3237160_images_634787744739785761_24PX_png.png.vir	--a---- 1239 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] E759583F74C31BB16B50042E6300BEAE
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_commandcomps_block_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 159 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] FF164EABA285C2E614EBFD967FEF9732
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_calculator_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 317 bytes	[01:40 07/03/2013]	[01:40 07/03/2013] E7ACB20C8E56B1EFAD7DED3DC4DE35F5
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_excel_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 111 bytes	[01:40 07/03/2013]	[01:40 07/03/2013] 68D5FB9046516B872BEB1AADF30EA86B
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_MsAccess_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 95 bytes	[01:40 07/03/2013]	[01:40 07/03/2013] 095BEB6B08F7F24F33F56C56096BFD12
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_msnmessenger_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 305 bytes	[01:40 07/03/2013]	[01:40 07/03/2013] A3E464E993C0C45AF0D94BD84AE3C5F8
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_notepad_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 405 bytes	[01:40 07/03/2013]	[01:40 07/03/2013] 077089FFB4BF6554C885B0F49A4BE6C5
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_office_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 155 bytes	[01:40 07/03/2013]	[01:40 07/03/2013] 9882F9A7CFAD12AC3CCBA0B17D4EE1DF
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_OutlookExpress_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 411 bytes	[01:40 07/03/2013]	[01:40 07/03/2013] 4F7BC53CDB2B21F96C251C1F1AC19BAF
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_Outlook_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 127 bytes	[01:40 07/03/2013]	[01:40 07/03/2013] 6ECB8335D7BDE23A66A49235DEEA9BF5
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_paint_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 420 bytes	[01:40 07/03/2013]	[01:40 07/03/2013] 42EBAF2F8410D0967D65522B561FED25
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_powerpoint_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 127 bytes	[01:40 07/03/2013]	[01:40 07/03/2013] 268465ED967348C69F50412768DE13C6
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_RegistryEditor_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 142 bytes	[01:40 07/03/2013]	[01:40 07/03/2013] D8F68ED8F0AF6D52089C29343EB66A6C
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_winword_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 125 bytes	[01:40 07/03/2013]	[01:40 07/03/2013] CD58F4779A272B7C41D0830BA80B772C
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_WMPlayer_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 433 bytes	[01:40 07/03/2013]	[01:40 07/03/2013] 0E1907FEDB863CE6BB19A4580DC6B418
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_About_png.png.vir	--a---- 821 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 99D5F75C338F2A877CBF891E0F18746E
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Browse_png.png.vir	--a---- 729 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] F2291FAB46ED9291A1A2FFE9F88E9D84
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Contact_png.png.vir	--a---- 531 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] A847C5F6CE2C700048749892DD2E0619
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Hide_png.png.vir	--a---- 669 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] FED9E00C76F647EE6A0B7CC684C89F0C
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_LikeIcon_png.png.vir	--a---- 263 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 36BD416D16391EFAAAFB2C3C54EAE986
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_MoreFromPublisher_png.png.vir	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 943ADFD9E0DF1507F7BC419802BF4303
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_More_png.png.vir	--a---- 562 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 36C6FB9C84D4AF5C5D7C5B277A0E4A01
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Options_png.png.vir	--a---- 493 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 275C9DA2D536F18F528C80E050C3D705
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Privacy_png.png.vir	--a---- 706 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 3AD88BD8E832DA39FAAEDF07AD595F94
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Refresh_png.png.vir	--a---- 674 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 650731EEF807C292E699779B12CBE552
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Upgrade_png.png.vir	--a---- 607 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 9B4D914888BCFFCBAE6757A0E450551C
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_Facebook_Facebook_png.png.vir	--a---- 772 bytes	[01:40 07/03/2013]	[01:40 07/03/2013] 1805E8470C0EE167396751BA3E9B0AAA
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_ClientImages_radio_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 419 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 01B83C91554738F6AFFB7895BBBA73FB
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_eula_png.png.vir	--a---- 513 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] F43944209A64CCD0C9B5A92743F0F787
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_about_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 403 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] EC3C2B4E0DEC4D880BAFF88ABBF94188
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_clear_history_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 414 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] A9E001CBC00B06B121DFBC80707F5298
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_contact_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 278 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 15DEF39E438E807E2F0E22D44FDC7FB7
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_help_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 405 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 995595D4C685D659E8F03CD0A287EDDF
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_home_page_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 405 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] AA39D8A6B65E208901EBA9F3D4728D3E
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_options_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 361 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 464E244E7E2F27FB85E0C3AB69D72104
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_privacy_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 425 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 6427565C7105DC497287866100F260BB
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_refresh_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 381 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] AE7C9F67594A84B096D225601ACB0B2A
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_shrink_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 351 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] C3EBA0237D68F665AF6D663906221092
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_upgrade_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 399 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 8BE02D510B4B2E05AD2611B1E9A0BD56
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_images_search_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 405 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 66018EAE0906C9831A821CAE5D1089BB
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_news_icon_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 371 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 84896837EDB1A78C14DB6A2F3A0AEE3A
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_search_icon_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 322 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 948781E4B6478290050ECA4423B89B1E
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_tfd_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 240 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] AE5A39669C623937C0839E079E1088D5
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_video_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 335 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] 766433EF38BDA83C4FD4932027A4B9D5
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_partly_cloudy_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 173 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[22:42 07/02/2013] E509575F473727B14C87367068C42353
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_sunny_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 259 bytes	[19:38 02/03/2013]	[19:38 02/03/2013] 110EC9BCA8470D6488B626EA28914A6C
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_sunny_night_gif.gif.vir	--a---- 204 bytes	[07:38 02/03/2013]	[07:38 02/03/2013] 5EBD213E8A460652C883CBF68C152B5B
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\ExternalComponent\http___contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com__name=GottenApps&locale=en.xml.vir	--a---- 7037 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[01:29 07/03/2013] 0B96497BA80BF342415B90AE2F2FB092
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\ExternalComponent\http___contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com__name=OtherApps&locale=en.xml.vir	--a---- 5515 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[01:29 07/03/2013] 99F43BD1FBE50F6CEE0714818FCAD0A8
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\ExternalComponent\http___contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com__name=SharedApps&locale=en.xml.vir	--a---- 6581 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[01:29 07/03/2013] 93DBA7DBB3A402F930076666BD7C539C
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\InternetHelper1.5\ExternalComponent\http___contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com__name=Toolbar&locale=en.xml.vir	--a---- 5514 bytes	[22:42 07/02/2013]	[01:29 07/03/2013] 16A75DAC853B7B226069A2F21C379531
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_91_290_CT2903591_Images_633590753577643750_gif.gif	--a--c- 163 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 933E0832A6EAFF96E4A308DE2E3DF168
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_91_290_CT2903591_Images_633629754211018750_gif.gif	--a--c- 130 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 2B21DF238DE4E04F1D26A88526B34A8B
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_91_290_CT2903591_Images_634273088979900000_gif.gif	--a--c- 1288 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 782AE3076DBF8BDAA280AF650B503A98
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_91_290_CT2903591_Images_Buttons2_xml-1-Gadgets-634245469160862500_gif.gif	--a--c- 1051 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 580DFA9DCBD79DBFF9E31C6CBFB3FA3C
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_91_290_CT2903591_Images_SearchActivationButton-go_but01_gif-General-633629754908675000_gif.gif	--a--c- 109 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 402A9FD31FB1BD09937C397097BA3784
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_91_290_CT2903591_Sharing_temp_634389092479818751_24PX_png.png	--a--c- 2960 bytes	[23:00 24/04/2011]	[23:00 24/04/2011] 2218D3AB3983F5ED8C288124949EE18F
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_About_png.png	--a--c- 821 bytes	[18:02 01/03/2011]	[18:02 01/03/2011] 99D5F75C338F2A877CBF891E0F18746E
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Browse_png.png	--a--c- 729 bytes	[18:02 01/03/2011]	[18:02 01/03/2011] F2291FAB46ED9291A1A2FFE9F88E9D84
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Contact_png.png	--a--c- 531 bytes	[18:02 01/03/2011]	[18:02 01/03/2011] A847C5F6CE2C700048749892DD2E0619
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Hide_png.png	--a--c- 669 bytes	[18:02 01/03/2011]	[18:02 01/03/2011] FED9E00C76F647EE6A0B7CC684C89F0C
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_LikeIcon_png.png	--a--c- 263 bytes	[18:02 01/03/2011]	[18:02 01/03/2011] 36BD416D16391EFAAAFB2C3C54EAE986
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_MoreFromPublisher_png.png	--a--c- 734 bytes	[18:02 01/03/2011]	[18:02 01/03/2011] 943ADFD9E0DF1507F7BC419802BF4303
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_More_png.png	--a--c- 562 bytes	[18:02 01/03/2011]	[18:02 01/03/2011] 36C6FB9C84D4AF5C5D7C5B277A0E4A01
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Options_png.png	--a--c- 493 bytes	[18:02 01/03/2011]	[18:02 01/03/2011] 275C9DA2D536F18F528C80E050C3D705
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Privacy_png.png	--a--c- 706 bytes	[18:02 01/03/2011]	[18:02 01/03/2011] 3AD88BD8E832DA39FAAEDF07AD595F94
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Refresh_png.png	--a--c- 674 bytes	[18:02 01/03/2011]	[18:02 01/03/2011] 650731EEF807C292E699779B12CBE552
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Upgrade_png.png	--a--c- 607 bytes	[18:02 01/03/2011]	[18:02 01/03/2011] 9B4D914888BCFFCBAE6757A0E450551C
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_ClientImages_radio_gif.gif	--a--c- 162 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 4796DA1E0E521F3569681684039A08F6
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_about_gif.gif	--a--c- 121 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 464E49A7AF6E96B19B7A2EEE7D5909DB
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_clear_history_gif.gif	--a--c- 124 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] AB991A394B5E1DC34982617D31791B8A
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_contact_gif.gif	--a--c- 110 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 2122B9EB6210282F757B67808C966FF3
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_help_gif.gif	--a--c- 122 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 91ACED330C8BCD281EDFA085F9CBC21F
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_home_page_gif.gif	--a--c- 116 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] A5CF96A69C3A17C381B77D665A811651
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_options_gif.gif	--a--c- 102 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 2E1ECE9E092818913B8ABF6F0E5E7F0C
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_privacy_gif.gif	--a--c- 116 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] C199540CBAEA5D749857E4D3453E20B4
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_refresh_gif.gif	--a--c- 107 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] E5EDF909DE00E3653086C5B0957222ED
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_shrink_gif.gif	--a--c- 99 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 5E8E9F8800635A535245E2301AB78F7F
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_tell_a_friend_gif.gif	--a--c- 140 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 378EADB8743AA9B3380CFCEA10E82984
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_upgrade_gif.gif	--a--c- 116 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 300F511E2BC3CE24001224A16E876BA6
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_dictionary_search_gif.gif	--a--c- 135 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] E895FC3D781FB4020DA0690E32D2B705
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_ebay_search_gif.gif	--a--c- 135 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 10E4EAE49340FD1FB377F6D4407CD4EB
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_encyc_search_gif.gif	--a--c- 121 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] F13FA871636AEC679933AB91E929ED83
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_images_search_gif.gif	--a--c- 148 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] ACAC82716F21552DF310BB5F24DAE6C0
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_news_icon_gif.gif	--a--c- 110 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] DDADA30CD737D8A94130F7C5F0D9513F
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_search_icon_gif.gif	--a--c- 102 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 8D97CAA51FC8096A193F634AF3B253B0
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_shopping_search_gif.gif	--a--c- 105 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] 6C88F5954DF21AC226F1584AE6A0E8B0
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_site_search_gif.gif	--a--c- 150 bytes	[18:00 01/03/2011]	[18:00 01/03/2011] AC1FBD27590162A6BB473D033D861E7F
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_weather_icon_gif.gif	--a--c- 105 bytes	[18:01 01/03/2011]	[18:01 01/03/2011] DFAE0284643B7B5C383942E6EF785901
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_cloudy_gif.gif	--a--c- 106 bytes	[18:02 01/03/2011]	[18:02 01/03/2011] 9D36BD3E6825A82F82E50116DE9E1F80
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_drizzle_gif.gif	--a--c- 110 bytes	[02:34 12/10/2011]	[02:34 12/10/2011] 531691BAFBA1425ADA6A235741916ACB
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_partly_cloudy_gif.gif	--a--c- 221 bytes	[15:10 19/04/2011]	[15:10 19/04/2011] 4FFE4EAD800349CAF8F4BE1ADCE9B6A9
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_partly_cloudy_night_gif.gif	--a--c- 102 bytes	[01:43 04/04/2011]	[01:43 04/04/2011] BD55592EE866D560C32C260D089D49E0
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_sunny_gif.gif	--a--c- 119 bytes	[18:02 01/03/2011]	[18:02 01/03/2011] 923322E48E445B4DC62B959E129B1C65
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_sunny_night_gif.gif	--a--c- 97 bytes	[03:26 12/03/2011]	[03:26 12/03/2011] ACBD84A4915E76B1901F2C4254B0A53E
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_633887384515212500_png.png	--a--c- 431 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] C07B41CE42E51B3BEA6018B07CB7E3A5
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_633887385401150000_png.png	--a--c- 234 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] FC109501BBC006458D9EC3C786EC0D63
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634227803459875000_gif.gif	--a--c- 159 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 9AD13CA13A640BB645AEFA515EA3FD19
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251546639106250_gif.gif	--a--c- 462 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] ACBE6609E815630977767A9F858B80C6
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251547217543750_gif.gif	--a--c- 412 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] E9F0CCBC43F6612BA259E59EA43183D0
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251548267075000_gif.gif	--a--c- 696 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] C0C6DF053D83A35E33AE70965F0FE917
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251549102856250_gif.gif	--a--c- 472 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 8B61C11CADDB14B8C88842C0BC0F6287
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251549557387500_gif.gif	--a--c- 289 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 4CEAAE67B8871D5CCC0DCBE6D2901345
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251550735200000_gif.gif	--a--c- 1075 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 62F9C5DF7F25782EF45F934D39545730
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253679768400000_gif.gif	--a--c- 440 bytes	[02:50 22/11/2010]	[02:50 22/11/2010] 68AEF48DF3C3B4CEEE1281CE50E21D87
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253680925587500_gif.gif	--a--c- 458 bytes	[02:50 22/11/2010]	[02:50 22/11/2010] 55932819DB4A8970A9C61C22C281F6B7
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253681927618750_gif.gif	--a--c- 440 bytes	[02:50 22/11/2010]	[02:50 22/11/2010] 68AEF48DF3C3B4CEEE1281CE50E21D87
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253684562775000_gif.gif	--a--c- 658 bytes	[02:50 22/11/2010]	[02:50 22/11/2010] B6BF0A9C02D283294E314E81A50D84D7
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253685356993750_gif.gif	--a--c- 206 bytes	[02:50 22/11/2010]	[02:50 22/11/2010] 57AB7F2947B7357C353CD58FEC11215E
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253687277618750_gif.gif	--a--c- 1415 bytes	[02:50 22/11/2010]	[02:50 22/11/2010] 23C34B3EE5582922B29DEC4CD7909719
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253688662775000_gif.gif	--a--c- 1039 bytes	[02:50 22/11/2010]	[02:50 22/11/2010] 0E265B20DE60F9CB087D35D0513D0127
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253689656368750_gif.gif	--a--c- 1144 bytes	[02:50 22/11/2010]	[02:50 22/11/2010] 5D064A7B1D48DBD08F54CD93CDA1A8E7
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634255840214568750_gif.gif	--a--c- 787 bytes	[02:50 22/11/2010]	[02:50 22/11/2010] 97BCF57BD3BF80F5225AE25C44F1FEF6
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634268094582006250_gif.gif	--a--c- 1288 bytes	[02:34 08/12/2010]	[02:34 08/12/2010] 782AE3076DBF8BDAA280AF650B503A98
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634330542357031250_png.png	--a--c- 3473 bytes	[19:39 12/02/2011]	[19:39 12/02/2011] 5D242D2F70467AD3E2AA0C95D3B3A834
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_PopUpBlocker-01_gif-Shiny-634229997630150000_gif.gif	--a--c- 1657 bytes	[20:31 13/11/2010]	[20:31 13/11/2010] AC533199C509FAA95E230344593BE256
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_PopUpBlocker-01_gif-Shiny-634229997630931250_gif.gif	--a--c- 667 bytes	[20:26 13/11/2010]	[20:26 13/11/2010] 65C2C5A7D4A3692ACD3363F45C9B44A1
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Sharing_temp_634384911040237501_24PX_png.png	--a--c- 3630 bytes	[22:59 24/04/2011]	[22:59 24/04/2011] 179E65DE1E253B6DA827612B88F1F6A8
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_commandcomps_block_gif.gif	--a--c- 207 bytes	[20:26 13/11/2010]	[20:26 13/11/2010] CFA633F56AC1C496DA5854DBF7D13691
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_calculator_gif.gif	--a--c- 122 bytes	[02:56 06/08/2011]	[02:56 06/08/2011] EE5BCB63D4615C70693D82C1BD34935A
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_excel_gif.gif	--a--c- 111 bytes	[02:56 06/08/2011]	[02:56 06/08/2011] 68D5FB9046516B872BEB1AADF30EA86B
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_MsAccess_gif.gif	--a--c- 95 bytes	[02:56 06/08/2011]	[02:56 06/08/2011] 095BEB6B08F7F24F33F56C56096BFD12
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_msnmessenger_gif.gif	--a--c- 173 bytes	[02:56 06/08/2011]	[02:56 06/08/2011] EC8F4D9CA3D3A8F4401895B4FBBFB450
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_notepad_gif.gif	--a--c- 117 bytes	[02:56 06/08/2011]	[02:56 06/08/2011] 992DCB65D12BA128DD11DC78A016C322
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_office_gif.gif	--a--c- 132 bytes	[02:56 06/08/2011]	[02:56 06/08/2011] 725827C3F0A15ACEEB883800AFB7D1A4
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_OutlookExpress_gif.gif	--a--c- 127 bytes	[02:56 06/08/2011]	[02:56 06/08/2011] 5BDC6C5F2E7DEF0E01605A8E30E418B2
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_Outlook_gif.gif	--a--c- 115 bytes	[02:56 06/08/2011]	[02:56 06/08/2011] 39087BC72BCF6D31BD29B6CB6408BCF2
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_paint_gif.gif	--a--c- 155 bytes	[02:56 06/08/2011]	[02:56 06/08/2011] B22075C316988EE92A7CA561D0E8EA4F
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_powerpoint_gif.gif	--a--c- 123 bytes	[02:56 06/08/2011]	[02:56 06/08/2011] ACFADA786122B0F0702ECDA609308B52
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_RegistryEditor_gif.gif	--a--c- 161 bytes	[02:56 06/08/2011]	[02:56 06/08/2011] 78CEC92FD00C7F0D8B4305130D97B9C9
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_winword_gif.gif	--a--c- 118 bytes	[02:56 06/08/2011]	[02:56 06/08/2011] ABC92332F28FD7098A043313F2F0999E
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_WMPlayer_gif.gif	--a--c- 156 bytes	[02:56 06/08/2011]	[02:56 06/08/2011] A94E3CDC7B31F86FDD6B66EC6B6CA5A9
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_About_png.png	--a--c- 821 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] 99D5F75C338F2A877CBF891E0F18746E
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Browse_png.png	--a--c- 729 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] F2291FAB46ED9291A1A2FFE9F88E9D84
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Contact_png.png	--a--c- 531 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] A847C5F6CE2C700048749892DD2E0619
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Hide_png.png	--a--c- 669 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] FED9E00C76F647EE6A0B7CC684C89F0C
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_LikeIcon_png.png	--a--c- 263 bytes	[16:19 04/01/2011]	[16:19 04/01/2011] 36BD416D16391EFAAAFB2C3C54EAE986
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_MoreFromPublisher_png.png	--a--c- 734 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] 943ADFD9E0DF1507F7BC419802BF4303
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_More_png.png	--a--c- 562 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] 36C6FB9C84D4AF5C5D7C5B277A0E4A01
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Options_png.png	--a--c- 493 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] 275C9DA2D536F18F528C80E050C3D705
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Privacy_png.png	--a--c- 706 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] 3AD88BD8E832DA39FAAEDF07AD595F94
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Refresh_png.png	--a--c- 674 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] 650731EEF807C292E699779B12CBE552
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Share_png.png	--a--c- 696 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] 70D43EC3F4BD7C10D5534EFCEC6D7AE5
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Upgrade_png.png	--a--c- 607 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] 9B4D914888BCFFCBAE6757A0E450551C
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_Csilkset_plugin_gif.gif	--a--c- 230 bytes	[05:27 15/12/2010]	[05:27 15/12/2010] EF8E376CF34667C4A5C7E8F7E6D0C263
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_Facebook_Facebook_png.png	--a--c- 772 bytes	[02:56 06/08/2011]	[02:56 06/08/2011] 1805E8470C0EE167396751BA3E9B0AAA
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_iconsGallery_24_4862373202928077962_png.png	--a--c- 871 bytes	[02:46 03/07/2011]	[02:46 03/07/2011] 3F661EF44C8AE48B1A7548B3F8063667
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_ClientImages_radio_gif.gif	--a--c- 419 bytes	[02:34 08/12/2010]	[02:34 08/12/2010] 01B83C91554738F6AFFB7895BBBA73FB
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_Images_ClientResources_mini_browser_gif.gif	--a--c- 237 bytes	[05:27 15/12/2010]	[05:27 15/12/2010] F2A075BBCB5BF8CBB36094D6C490FC3B
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_about_gif.gif	--a--c- 244 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] C6892FF2F6692899CCD54715CF56C762
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_clear_history_gif.gif	--a--c- 257 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] 566893F8B3B08E2CD6DC224374EE5396
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_contact_gif.gif	--a--c- 233 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] DAAF7E84D20A1505673FEABC03C118AA
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_help_gif.gif	--a--c- 250 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] 869FC4392C794313F0434BECB2067815
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_home_page_gif.gif	--a--c- 242 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] 2D2C815598827AE3F8E073EF1ABBBCE2
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_options_gif.gif	--a--c- 217 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] FB975996514290E9A05B2E8C1A8D579C
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_privacy_gif.gif	--a--c- 244 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] 4EC96B814864879AF975388EFDF461CA
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_refresh_gif.gif	--a--c- 236 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 0028AE76EDEBAA627516C5D997F706C4
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_shrink_gif.gif	--a--c- 200 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] E0C339A4F39CAC8102EDDFE6AD8574EA
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_tell_a_friend_gif.gif	--a--c- 242 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] 73FEF5C922E2BA4E79334A0E44360248
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_upgrade_gif.gif	--a--c- 228 bytes	[20:28 13/11/2010]	[20:28 13/11/2010] 82CDD882E27397C8CFC43E9E3CAFAAC3
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_go_btn_new_gif.gif	--a--c- 141 bytes	[20:26 13/11/2010]	[20:26 13/11/2010] 4A8F4E87063ADD38D22B046E9B19062F
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_images_search_gif.gif	--a--c- 239 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] B0CA3292B33EFFA0A73A2A9A4BD12439
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_news_icon_gif.gif	--a--c- 225 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] E6533C3BE914713AEA51FC409D5C27F1
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_search_icon_gif.gif	--a--c- 197 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 249DBAB017DE8EA0939DBEF861EF48BF
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_site_search_gif.gif	--a--c- 241 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 9F7FF507EF0CD30864CEBD8AB5EF1F5D
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_softonic_gif.gif	--a--c- 242 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 1902F9CE0AB7AD6C4B78A7BBFDFECDF5
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_tfd_gif.gif	--a--c- 225 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] BF13B9AFDCB2FA456DE801B33C9971D4
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_videosurf_gif.gif	--a--c- 221 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 161E5FF02A0B21CAFDF5534EE1111AB3
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_video_gif.gif	--a--c- 335 bytes	[14:35 26/01/2011]	[14:35 26/01/2011] 766433EF38BDA83C4FD4932027A4B9D5
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_cloudy_gif.gif	--a--c- 406 bytes	[03:28 26/12/2010]	[03:28 26/12/2010] 61A76264B50BF0E425D6BD7DB73F40B4
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_drizzle_gif.gif	--a--c- 110 bytes	[01:59 06/02/2011]	[01:59 06/02/2011] 4CC8C1E88AF204171E7989B4FBD96291
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_flurries_gif.gif	--a--c- 267 bytes	[00:09 09/01/2011]	[00:09 09/01/2011] 16F96A08EF19108409E5AEBD6070E99D
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_foggy_night_gif.gif	--a--c- 128 bytes	[01:25 27/04/2011]	[01:25 27/04/2011] 4C8E1C4D348B46BC6244651BC98E8DCD
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_freezing_drizzle_gif.gif	--a--c- 118 bytes	[23:59 01/02/2011]	[23:59 01/02/2011] 304F0AF2762076644C9C9D6799A56AC5
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_hazy_gif.gif	--a--c- 146 bytes	[22:31 11/06/2011]	[22:31 11/06/2011] 1CBE18570446CD37758FEB94ECFE5E4E
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_hazy_night_gif.gif	--a--c- 127 bytes	[01:32 07/03/2011]	[01:32 07/03/2011] 572830173FBBB4C2AEC37D5A6552DF0D
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_partly_cloudy_gif.gif	--a--c- 221 bytes	[19:03 15/12/2010]	[19:03 15/12/2010] 4FFE4EAD800349CAF8F4BE1ADCE9B6A9
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_partly_cloudy_night_gif.gif	--a--c- 205 bytes	[04:58 15/12/2010]	[04:58 15/12/2010] F5312E136EB81215B200C7D4D20950D5
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_rain_gif.gif	--a--c- 119 bytes	[03:42 07/03/2011]	[03:42 07/03/2011] 4D3F73FDD8E630928EB5D6EC1779D50C
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_snow_gif.gif	--a--c- 117 bytes	[02:00 27/12/2010]	[02:00 27/12/2010] 3927F6D007F9E2D3F9D4BDEC48EE52AA
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_sunny_gif.gif	--a--c- 119 bytes	[19:20 22/02/2011]	[19:20 22/02/2011] 923322E48E445B4DC62B959E129B1C65
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_sunny_night_gif.gif	--a--c- 195 bytes	[04:07 10/01/2011]	[04:07 10/01/2011] C4066148754AA9C4448C0671878E32D6
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_thunderstorm_gif.gif	--a--c- 125 bytes	[02:38 25/04/2011]	[02:38 25/04/2011] C928C3D88B88C83187297E0DB564268C
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___www_conduit_com_images_skins_CT2400578_luly-backgroung_gif.gif	--a--c- 109 bytes	[20:26 13/11/2010]	[20:26 13/11/2010] 393E7A56D5AA342DBB73DB6B30DCE046
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\GLF10B.tmp.ConduitEngineSetup.exe	--a--c- 157536 bytes	[20:32 13/11/2010]	[18:27 18/10/2010] 5C9F59022F9B62D722C3CB494D58CB1D
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\GLFFD.tmp.ConduitEngineSetup.exe	--a--c- 157536 bytes	[20:26 13/11/2010]	[18:27 18/10/2010] 5C9F59022F9B62D722C3CB494D58CB1D
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\nsa20.tmp.ConduitEngineEmbbed.exe	--a--c- 4446792 bytes	[16:23 14/03/2011]	[16:23 14/03/2011] 86DF831EE875226D0386A9E3176690B0
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\9Q5AG43G\conduit[1].htm	--a--c- 203 bytes	[02:25 24/10/2011]	[02:25 24/10/2011] 52A5FC40689F7A1DF67612061473B125
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FQJT5S5J\conlogotr_search_conduit_com[1].gif	--a--c- 695 bytes	[02:12 24/10/2011]	[02:12 24/10/2011] 4207F110A483B721FA1BEB84EB113AE1
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GZ93TSMT\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt	--a--c- 7042 bytes	[04:07 03/11/2011]	[04:07 03/11/2011] C159A6BEAA8E32AAEFE7172DD5C2481E
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GZ93TSMT\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[2].txt	--a--c- 5520 bytes	[22:00 26/10/2011]	[04:07 03/11/2011] D2E48F631F8A9768E9BBCB0964C7878F
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MW9X0BK0\bing_conduit-services_com[1].htm	--a--c- 1933 bytes	[02:27 24/10/2011]	[02:28 24/10/2011] C6496E02A28FE7AC97A6DA98EEA0E557
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MW9X0BK0\settings_engine_conduit-services_com[1].txt	--a--c- 3792 bytes	[03:00 10/11/2011]	[03:00 10/11/2011] DCDE161D428E08C799B9C7F20B17EB95
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O7NMKTFM\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt	--a--c- 5519 bytes	[17:40 07/09/2011]	[17:40 07/09/2011] 2B856ABBDD6E033594465C4945D5C93A
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QOFPLKG8\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt	--a--c- 5519 bytes	[04:07 03/11/2011]	[04:07 03/11/2011] 2B856ABBDD6E033594465C4945D5C93A
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\TZYMC9CF\conduit[1].htm	--a--c- 203 bytes	[02:14 24/10/2011]	[02:14 24/10/2011] 52A5FC40689F7A1DF67612061473B125
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\TZYMC9CF\settings_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt	--a--c- 45621 bytes	[04:18 10/11/2011]	[04:18 10/11/2011] 90621F5555AB1D73FD1E976DFCC3E41E
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VF66X1J9\conduit[1].htm	--a--c- 203 bytes	[02:22 24/10/2011]	[02:22 24/10/2011] 52A5FC40689F7A1DF67612061473B125
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VF66X1J9\settings_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt	--a--c- 45621 bytes	[04:12 10/11/2011]	[04:12 10/11/2011] 90621F5555AB1D73FD1E976DFCC3E41E
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VOJAQH3R\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt	--a--c- 6586 bytes	[04:06 03/11/2011]	[04:07 03/11/2011] 0DC95CF28A384D3BFBFA60244A55125A
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	--a--c- 362 bytes	[23:17 23/12/2010]	[23:17 23/12/2010] 79EBDF2540547DFF8C17EE4DE1BC0EF9
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	--a--c- 276 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] 57AE0121E21932073AB1AB8DEE0F8BD0
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_633887384515212500_png.png	--a--c- 431 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] C07B41CE42E51B3BEA6018B07CB7E3A5
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_633887385401150000_png.png	--a--c- 234 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] FC109501BBC006458D9EC3C786EC0D63
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634227803459875000_gif.gif	--a--c- 159 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] 9AD13CA13A640BB645AEFA515EA3FD19
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251546639106250_gif.gif	--a--c- 462 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] ACBE6609E815630977767A9F858B80C6
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251547217543750_gif.gif	--a--c- 412 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] E9F0CCBC43F6612BA259E59EA43183D0
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251548267075000_gif.gif	--a--c- 696 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] C0C6DF053D83A35E33AE70965F0FE917
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251549102856250_gif.gif	--a--c- 472 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] 8B61C11CADDB14B8C88842C0BC0F6287
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251549557387500_gif.gif	--a--c- 289 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] 4CEAAE67B8871D5CCC0DCBE6D2901345
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251550735200000_gif.gif	--a--c- 1075 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] 62F9C5DF7F25782EF45F934D39545730
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253679768400000_gif.gif	--a--c- 440 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] 68AEF48DF3C3B4CEEE1281CE50E21D87
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253680925587500_gif.gif	--a--c- 458 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] 55932819DB4A8970A9C61C22C281F6B7
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253681927618750_gif.gif	--a--c- 440 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] 68AEF48DF3C3B4CEEE1281CE50E21D87
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253684562775000_gif.gif	--a--c- 658 bytes	[20:49 07/12/2010]	[20:49 07/12/2010] B6BF0A9C02D283294E314E81A50D84D7
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253685356993750_gif.gif	--a--c- 206 bytes	[20:49 07/12/2010]	[20:49 07/12/2010] 57AB7F2947B7357C353CD58FEC11215E
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253687277618750_gif.gif	--a--c- 1415 bytes	[20:49 07/12/2010]	[20:49 07/12/2010] 23C34B3EE5582922B29DEC4CD7909719
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253688662775000_gif.gif	--a--c- 1039 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] 0E265B20DE60F9CB087D35D0513D0127
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253689656368750_gif.gif	--a--c- 1144 bytes	[20:50 07/12/2010]	[20:50 07/12/2010] 5D064A7B1D48DBD08F54CD93CDA1A8E7
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634255840214568750_gif.gif	--a--c- 787 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] 97BCF57BD3BF80F5225AE25C44F1FEF6
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634268094582006250_gif.gif	--a--c- 1288 bytes	[20:53 07/12/2010]	[20:53 07/12/2010] 782AE3076DBF8BDAA280AF650B503A98
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_PopUpBlocker-01_gif-Shiny-634229997630931250_gif.gif	--a--c- 667 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] 65C2C5A7D4A3692ACD3363F45C9B44A1
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_commandcomps_block_gif.gif	--a--c- 142 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] 476C16A125D5159032129DD47AE0DDAB
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_About_png.png	--a--c- 821 bytes	[20:53 07/12/2010]	[20:53 07/12/2010] 99D5F75C338F2A877CBF891E0F18746E
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Browse_png.png	--a--c- 729 bytes	[20:52 07/12/2010]	[20:52 07/12/2010] F2291FAB46ED9291A1A2FFE9F88E9D84
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Contact_png.png	--a--c- 531 bytes	[20:53 07/12/2010]	[20:53 07/12/2010] A847C5F6CE2C700048749892DD2E0619
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Hide_png.png	--a--c- 669 bytes	[20:52 07/12/2010]	[20:52 07/12/2010] FED9E00C76F647EE6A0B7CC684C89F0C
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_MoreFromPublisher_png.png	--a--c- 734 bytes	[20:53 07/12/2010]	[20:53 07/12/2010] 943ADFD9E0DF1507F7BC419802BF4303
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_More_png.png	--a--c- 562 bytes	[20:53 07/12/2010]	[20:53 07/12/2010] 36C6FB9C84D4AF5C5D7C5B277A0E4A01
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Options_png.png	--a--c- 493 bytes	[20:53 07/12/2010]	[20:53 07/12/2010] 275C9DA2D536F18F528C80E050C3D705
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Privacy_png.png	--a--c- 706 bytes	[20:53 07/12/2010]	[20:53 07/12/2010] 3AD88BD8E832DA39FAAEDF07AD595F94
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Refresh_png.png	--a--c- 674 bytes	[20:53 07/12/2010]	[20:53 07/12/2010] 650731EEF807C292E699779B12CBE552
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Share_png.png	--a--c- 696 bytes	[20:52 07/12/2010]	[20:52 07/12/2010] 70D43EC3F4BD7C10D5534EFCEC6D7AE5
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___Storage_conduit_com_BankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Upgrade_png.png	--a--c- 607 bytes	[20:53 07/12/2010]	[20:53 07/12/2010] 9B4D914888BCFFCBAE6757A0E450551C
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_ClientImages_radio_gif.gif	--a--c- 419 bytes	[20:53 07/12/2010]	[20:53 07/12/2010] 01B83C91554738F6AFFB7895BBBA73FB
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_about_gif.gif	--a--c- 403 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] EC3C2B4E0DEC4D880BAFF88ABBF94188
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_clear_history_gif.gif	--a--c- 414 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] A9E001CBC00B06B121DFBC80707F5298
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_contact_gif.gif	--a--c- 278 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] 15DEF39E438E807E2F0E22D44FDC7FB7
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_help_gif.gif	--a--c- 405 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] 995595D4C685D659E8F03CD0A287EDDF
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_home_page_gif.gif	--a--c- 405 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] AA39D8A6B65E208901EBA9F3D4728D3E
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_options_gif.gif	--a--c- 361 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] 464E244E7E2F27FB85E0C3AB69D72104
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_privacy_gif.gif	--a--c- 425 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] 6427565C7105DC497287866100F260BB
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_refresh_gif.gif	--a--c- 381 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] AE7C9F67594A84B096D225601ACB0B2A
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_shrink_gif.gif	--a--c- 99 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] 25DA82774AFB2D9AC133152CF33B55D8
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_tell_a_friend_gif.gif	--a--c- 392 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] 5E7217A3357550F9749A095631F51015
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_upgrade_gif.gif	--a--c- 399 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] 8BE02D510B4B2E05AD2611B1E9A0BD56
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_go_btn_new_gif.gif	--a--c- 109 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] 947E48B78E2B70588873B60C7A3FF79D
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_images_search_gif.gif	--a--c- 405 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] 66018EAE0906C9831A821CAE5D1089BB
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_news_icon_gif.gif	--a--c- 371 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] 84896837EDB1A78C14DB6A2F3A0AEE3A
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_search_icon_gif.gif	--a--c- 102 bytes	[04:30 28/11/2010]	[04:30 28/11/2010] B4FE2CCEA1EBB74DFEB2F9F512BB13C4
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_site_search_gif.gif	--a--c- 625 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] C23D4DB18B6BB4F38ECBA57AD414A5CF
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_softonic_gif.gif	--a--c- 606 bytes	[20:52 07/12/2010]	[20:52 07/12/2010] 2A1D4FB45F62D3D260F2134228FAB05E
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_tfd_gif.gif	--a--c- 240 bytes	[20:52 07/12/2010]	[20:52 07/12/2010] AE5A39669C623937C0839E079E1088D5
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_videosurf_gif.gif	--a--c- 1035 bytes	[20:51 07/12/2010]	[20:51 07/12/2010] 7BF61D475BF289E4900EBA788DED51C3
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_partly_cloudy_night_gif.gif	--a--c- 102 bytes	[23:13 23/12/2010]	[23:13 23/12/2010] EF2966525F7868B74838CD52AADDF4B0
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_sunny_gif.gif	--a--c- 259 bytes	[20:53 07/12/2010]	[20:53 07/12/2010] 110EC9BCA8470D6488B626EA28914A6C
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_sunny_night_gif.gif	--a--c- 97 bytes	[02:10 15/12/2010]	[02:10 15/12/2010] E7B06A73A1B7AD159C9B07018BA4E7BB
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___www_conduit_com_images_skins_CT2400578_luly-backgroung_gif.gif	--a--c- 97 bytes	[04:29 28/11/2010]	[04:29 28/11/2010] 657E3959E77B84476992F9B865BF6118

Searching for "*InternetHelper*.*"
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5\InternetHelper1.5ToolbarHelper.exe.vir	--a---- 65832 bytes	[12:42 02/07/2012]	[12:42 02/07/2012] DA11D78D765E4B8FA4CFA5A37E8A94FF
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5\InternetHelper1.5ToolbarHelper1.exe.vir	--a---- 65832 bytes	[10:26 17/12/2012]	[10:26 17/12/2012] DA11D78D765E4B8FA4CFA5A37E8A94FF
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O96Z85YB\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn[2].xml	--a--c- 54 bytes	[15:40 10/08/2012]	[15:40 10/08/2012] 10C57B758B4A6D0C85EEBC2F7572454D

Searching for "*Wajam*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*Ask.com*.*"
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.ico	--a--c- 1150 bytes	[20:48 09/08/2012]	[21:35 09/08/2012] 3A2621535E6A482B2783AA692B103D04
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.xml	--a--c- 923 bytes	[20:48 09/08/2012]	[20:48 09/08/2012] 73E2766FE88AF5731A5FCB6991C3778A
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.ico	--a--c- 1150 bytes	[02:07 04/06/2012]	[01:50 19/08/2012] 3A2621535E6A482B2783AA692B103D04
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.xml	--a--c- 923 bytes	[02:07 04/06/2012]	[02:07 04/06/2012] 73E2766FE88AF5731A5FCB6991C3778A

Searching for "*Freeze.com*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*Yontoo*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*FunMoods*.*"
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bbjciahceamgodcoidkjpchnokgfpphh\1.0_0\style\funmoods_chrome_1.0.1.css.vir	--a--c- 1915 bytes	[21:37 09/08/2012]	[21:37 09/08/2012] 932E88939025DEA549719B7FFB869668

Searching for "*bearsharemedia*.*"
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\search\bearsharemediabartb-search-history.xml	--a--c- 206 bytes	[02:47 01/11/2010]	[13:40 04/11/2010] 5C9A4804B844B3043FB7109B51B4B3DB

Searching for "*imesh*.*"
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\iMesh_setup.exe	--a--c- 2298648 bytes	[18:39 14/11/2010]	[18:39 14/11/2010] 1B4BBF5B69F9F287C56BABE1C8319081
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\iMesh_DM\iMeshMediaBar.exe	--a--c- 1007672 bytes	[12:15 19/10/2010]	[12:15 19/10/2010] D3F21DFA46DA3C176DA642F87032E87A
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player(2)\#SharedObjects\WNT2BM4W\zcache.zgncdn.com\#coasterville\hashed\Theme_RuntimeSharedFonts_en.89219.swf.sol	--a---- 138027 bytes	[05:27 15/03/2013]	[05:27 15/03/2013] B3ECB6486E148506545B7C7959D6E5DC
C:\i386\IMESHARE.DL_	--a--c- 10413 bytes	[03:19 04/08/2008]	[12:00 14/04/2008] 6FFCAFDCA3BAE5760782174FC7FEAC45
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\WLXQuickTimeShellExt.dll	--a---- 51048 bytes	[06:48 05/12/2008]	[06:48 05/12/2008] 7E777A901D799B036F02258683C4650F
C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\imeshare.dll	------- 36921 bytes	[01:48 10/04/2013]	[10:41 14/04/2008] 51EE57EB3B43292B16A6101E0A0D0409
C:\WINDOWS\system32\imeshare.dll	--a---- 36921 bytes	[15:15 13/03/2009]	[12:00 14/04/2008] 51EE57EB3B43292B16A6101E0A0D0409
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\imeshare.dll	--a--c- 36921 bytes	[15:15 13/03/2009]	[12:00 14/04/2008] 51EE57EB3B43292B16A6101E0A0D0409

Searching for "*PriceGong*.*"
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\3.1.1\bin\PriceGongIE.dll	--a--c- 361848 bytes	[01:27 31/05/2010]	[01:27 31/05/2010] 2B5514D946A43AFA9DB880F0562277CA
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\3.1.1\bin\PriceGong_16.png	--a--c- 1101 bytes	[09:22 28/03/2010]	[09:22 28/03/2010] B5ECF14044E4FD55F61A7499D5687118
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\3.1.1\bin\PriceGongIE.dll	--a--c- 361848 bytes	[01:27 31/05/2010]	[01:27 31/05/2010] 2B5514D946A43AFA9DB880F0562277CA
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\3.1.1\bin\PriceGong_16.png	--a--c- 1101 bytes	[09:22 28/03/2010]	[09:22 28/03/2010] B5ECF14044E4FD55F61A7499D5687118
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong.xml	--a--c- 2704 bytes	[03:40 14/11/2010]	[03:40 14/11/2010] B48D9437CF030451965BE7CE578C6017
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\resource.disclosure.iq.pricegong.pkg	--a--c- 26491 bytes	[03:39 14/11/2010]	[03:39 14/11/2010] 1B483083CE398C18F51BAA20C3C79E2A
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\view.disclosure.iq.pricegong.xml	--a--c- 3447 bytes	[03:40 14/11/2010]	[03:40 14/11/2010] 199F411A8D845CDFC27F498CCED2FD38
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong\pricegong.png	--a--c- 11167 bytes	[03:40 14/11/2010]	[03:40 14/11/2010] 9EE1E089986EC4E8EA8396F73BFC4697
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong\pricegong_hd.jpg	--a--c- 16174 bytes	[03:40 14/11/2010]	[03:40 14/11/2010] E86C50BC3ADB31A360B00CCCC4DC150B
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt	--a--c- 381 bytes	[23:19 23/12/2010]	[23:19 23/12/2010] D9A58534263879AFB3C4D52267C3E714
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\3.1.1\bin\PriceGongIE.dll	--a--c- 361848 bytes	[01:27 31/05/2010]	[01:27 31/05/2010] 2B5514D946A43AFA9DB880F0562277CA
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\3.1.1\bin\PriceGong_16.png	--a--c- 1101 bytes	[09:22 28/03/2010]	[09:22 28/03/2010] B5ECF14044E4FD55F61A7499D5687118

Searching for "*Inbox Toolbar*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*blekko*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*PC Optimizer Pro*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*Playrix*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*sweetpacks*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*Tarma Installer*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*TidyNetwork*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*searchqu*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*anti-phishing domain advisor*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*crossrider*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*BProtector*.*"
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1l9r2g10.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite.vir	--a---- 458752 bytes	[23:02 24/05/2013]	[23:02 24/05/2013] 87CB63970D808AAAD1B16444924E19EF
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1l9r2g10.default\bprotector_prefs.js.vir	--a---- 3472 bytes	[23:02 24/05/2013]	[23:02 24/05/2013] 6B7489F06135BFFA027D68B7F6B90676
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite.vir	--a---- 458752 bytes	[04:32 19/06/2013]	[00:16 21/06/2013] 78EB5DE0322C6C61CB27D8D7881D1F2F
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite.vir	--a---- 458752 bytes	[18:02 15/03/2013]	[18:13 15/03/2013] DE097C47A6C7B1924001E1DB52DCBB06
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkaq102z.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite.vir	--a---- 458752 bytes	[06:05 06/04/2013]	[06:56 06/04/2013] C89709A5E5ABCDDA584C861CB0CFAEE0
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa(2).default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite.vir	--a---- 458752 bytes	[18:00 06/04/2013]	[18:00 06/04/2013] 2A057D7D445713C6F748DE3E0B458F68
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite.vir	--a---- 458752 bytes	[05:03 18/06/2013]	[05:04 18/06/2013] 72C2EA5FCA0F742F088CA4C556729D24

Searching for "*bandoo*.*"
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerTrust\Bandoo.cfg	--a---- 65 bytes	[18:03 14/06/2012]	[18:03 14/06/2012] F8B61E7F3E53232D837FA7744B2EBFA5

Searching for "*escort*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*1clickdownload*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*babylon*.*"
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\plug_ins\Babylon\BabylonRPI.api	--a--c- 182784 bytes	[15:52 18/06/2012]	[13:27 12/03/2012] 8F0B7688A9574AB8C3629D6E9FF2D380
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\plug_ins\Babylon\BabylonRPI.api	--a--c- 182784 bytes	[15:52 18/06/2012]	[13:27 12/03/2012] 8F0B7688A9574AB8C3629D6E9FF2D380

Searching for "*browsermngr*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*datamngr*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*filescout*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*funwebproducts*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*ilivid*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*smartbar*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*softonic*.*"
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_softonic_gif.gif	--a--c- 242 bytes	[20:27 13/11/2010]	[20:27 13/11/2010] 1902F9CE0AB7AD6C4B78A7BBFDFECDF5
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_softonic_gif.gif	--a--c- 606 bytes	[20:52 07/12/2010]	[20:52 07/12/2010] 2A1D4FB45F62D3D260F2134228FAB05E

Searching for "*startsearch*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*sweetim*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*freecause*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*totalrecipesearch*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*installbrainservice*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*opencandy*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*downtango*.*"
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Program Files\Red Sky\DownTango\DowntangoCertifiedToolbar.exe.vir	--a---- 4025248 bytes	[11:21 04/10/2012]	[11:21 04/10/2012] 8035B2EF8A894D46C97FCEBB25260B90
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Program Files\Red Sky\DownTango\DownTangoSetupFiles-TlbrFree.7z.vir	--a---- 5742592 bytes	[18:08 18/10/2012]	[18:08 18/10/2012] C309087F0F54DA77497C3C2E4EC8EC18

Searching for "*Zoom*.*"
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GZ93TSMT\bullet_zoomin[1].png	--a--c- 724 bytes	[01:53 07/10/2011]	[01:53 07/10/2011] 636EE5DF6B04F639AFA52CD311152B99
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MW9X0BK0\fancyzoom.min[1].js	--a--c- 4467 bytes	[04:03 06/11/2011]	[04:03 06/11/2011] 7322145CE7DC197829361E7E58A00FBE
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\NT4T2D5E\legalzoom[1].gif	--a--c- 1271 bytes	[03:40 18/07/2011]	[03:40 18/07/2011] 15E7D3312D6E6EB42A27DE0EF3454607
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\elioihkkcdgakfbahdoddophfngopipi\1.1206.11.1_0\js\rg3.fbphotozoom.js	--a--c- 24212 bytes	[21:51 09/08/2012]	[21:51 09/08/2012] 3DA38AE8FB4B507A69CB5105F2F405C4
C:\i386\MDMZOOM.IN_	--a--c- 8212 bytes	[03:19 04/08/2008]	[12:00 14/04/2008] 2C5BA137C5AC53BA70602F791DB422D4
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\flash\ammap\icons\zoom_out.swf	--a---- 198 bytes	[21:34 14/03/2013]	[22:10 06/03/2013] 25111F821BC99EBF5138B750321D54DC
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\extensions\Adobe Exchange\assets\images\ZoomIn.png	--a---- 1377 bytes	[17:03 11/05/2013]	[21:57 31/08/2012] 6641ACB2E294C52F4018162905B34939
C:\Program Files\Jasc Software Inc\Paint Shop Pro 8\Presets\Preset_Zoom_Zoom 1000.PspScript	--a--c- 310 bytes	[13:10 03/12/2003]	[13:10 03/12/2003] C99A0813C32226D1C3B5B18029AC3A4C
C:\Program Files\Jasc Software Inc\Paint Shop Pro 8\Presets\Preset_Zoom_Zoom 200.PspScript	--a--c- 373 bytes	[13:10 03/12/2003]	[13:10 03/12/2003] ED92DB772396AEA8E9F11C3F4DCAA3DD
C:\Program Files\Jasc Software Inc\Paint Shop Pro 8\Presets\Preset_Zoom_Zoom 50.PspScript	--a--c- 372 bytes	[13:10 03/12/2003]	[13:10 03/12/2003] EBB23C06EA584F3FFF9C87FA54879CB3
C:\Program Files\Jasc Software Inc\Paint Shop Pro 8\Presets\Preset_Zoom_Zoom 500.PspScript	--a--c- 373 bytes	[13:10 03/12/2003]	[13:10 03/12/2003] 16BE01896A342A253421B6ACD570DBAD
C:\Program Files\Myst III Exile\M3Data\LEOS\LEOSsfx_TelescopeZoom1	---h--- 14272 bytes	[23:31 27/02/2013]	[09:46 07/04/2001] 1856B39BFBF3DD44928BB068DFD0936E
C:\Program Files\Myst III Exile\M3Data\LEOS\LEOSsfx_TelescopeZoom2	---h--- 15114 bytes	[23:31 27/02/2013]	[09:46 07/04/2001] 2B06ABBAE924967F730A8ECC214D5837
C:\Program Files\WildGames\Penguins!\Resources\HelpfulHints\tips_zoomap.jpg	--a---- 8097 bytes	[22:40 09/04/2006]	[22:40 09/04/2006] 6C107DDBD49DB5E6D06B009E07AA57E5
C:\WINDOWS\inf\mdmzoom.inf	--a--c- 108001 bytes	[15:15 13/03/2009]	[12:00 14/04/2008] DC46E0FC9D073737255A78C0D24C783F
C:\WINDOWS\inf\mdmzoom.PNF	--a--c- 129992 bytes	[07:23 13/03/2009]	[00:11 07/09/2010] 1A4B64202C8FD01FA799CF50D1F4F8DD

Searching for "*InternetHelper*.*"
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5\InternetHelper1.5ToolbarHelper.exe.vir	--a---- 65832 bytes	[12:42 02/07/2012]	[12:42 02/07/2012] DA11D78D765E4B8FA4CFA5A37E8A94FF
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Program Files\InternetHelper1.5\InternetHelper1.5ToolbarHelper1.exe.vir	--a---- 65832 bytes	[10:26 17/12/2012]	[10:26 17/12/2012] DA11D78D765E4B8FA4CFA5A37E8A94FF
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O96Z85YB\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn[2].xml	--a--c- 54 bytes	[15:40 10/08/2012]	[15:40 10/08/2012] 10C57B758B4A6D0C85EEBC2F7572454D

Searching for "*afbcibndhffhhbokgpbpecjmejjcgcej*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*hhbgpoakplhahbklhkcfbpicgjcaoglk*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*igjjkeeamkpihpncmmbgdkhdnjpcfmfb*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*jpmbfleldcgkldadpdinhjjopdfpjfjp*.*"
No files found.

Searching for "*niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc*.*"
No files found.

-= EOF =-


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

ok thats it finally.still wouldnt let me get any farther on the 3rd set of codes(??)
thank you so much


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

That's quite alright, we all have lives outside of here, and family life takes priority.

Looks like you got the logs right in the end 

Any joy with this one, or was that the one you had problems with:


```
:regfind
Browser Manager
Desk 365
search.v9
resultbrowse
FunWebProduct
InfoAtoms
Conduit
InternetHelper
Wajam
Ask.com
Freeze.com
Yontoo
FunMoods
bearsharemedia
imesh
PriceGong
Inbox Toolbar
blekko
PC Optimizer Pro
Playrix
sweetpacks
Tarma
TidyNetwork
searchqu
anti-phishing domain advisor
crossrider
BProtector
bandoo
escort
1clickdownload
babylon
browsermngr
datamngr
filescout
funwebproducts
ilivid
smartbar
softonic
startsearch
sweetim
freecause
totalrecipesearch
installbrainservice
opencandy
downtango
Zoom_Downloader
InternetHelper
afbcibndhffhhbokgpbpecjmejjcgcej
hhbgpoakplhahbklhkcfbpicgjcaoglk
igjjkeeamkpihpncmmbgdkhdnjpcfmfb
jpmbfleldcgkldadpdinhjjopdfpjfjp
niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc
```
In the meantime, we can remove the ones you already found 

-----------------

Run OTL 

Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following 

```
:Commands
[CREATERESTOREPOINT] 
:Files
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\VZW2U8NV\f.funmoods.com
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#f.funmoods.com
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\iMesh_DM
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\blekkotb_019
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N2LDNGMV\resultbrowse_com[1].htm
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\GLF10B.tmp.ConduitEngineSetup.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\GLFFD.tmp.ConduitEngineSetup.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\nsa20.tmp.ConduitEngineEmbbed.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\9Q5AG43G\conduit[1].htm
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FQJT5S5J\conlogotr_search_conduit_com[1].gif
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GZ93TSMT\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GZ93TSMT\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MW9X0BK0\bing_conduit-services_com[1].htm
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MW9X0BK0\settings_engine_conduit-services_com[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O7NMKTFM\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QOFPLKG8\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\TZYMC9CF\conduit[1].htm
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\TZYMC9CF\settings_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VF66X1J9\conduit[1].htm
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VF66X1J9\settings_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VOJAQH3R\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O96Z85YB\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn[2].xml
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.ico
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.xml
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.ico
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.xml
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\iMesh_setup.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\iMesh_DM
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong.xml
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\resource.disclosure.iq.pricegong.pkg
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\view.disclosure.iq.pricegong.xml
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong\pricegong.png
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong\pricegong_hd.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerTrust\Bandoo.cfg
ipconfig /flushdns /c
:Commands
[emptytemp]
[emptyjava]
[EMPTYFLASH]
[purity]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top 
Click OK.
Let the program run unhindered, reboot when it is done
It will produce a log for you on reboot, please post that log in your next reply. The log is saved in the same location as OTL.

eddie


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

the one you asked if there was joy nope none at all lol
going to go try and do these others you posted 
thanks about the understanding.really


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

ok back so soon
but i cant find the Custom Scans/Fixes you mentioned?
sorry


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Are you using SystemLook for the scan? If so, its the wrong program 

You're wanting to use OTL. Here's a screenshot of what the tool looks like 










So, this is for this scan:


Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following 

```
:Commands
[CREATERESTOREPOINT] 
:Files
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\VZW2U8NV\f.funmoods.com
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#f.funmoods.com
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\iMesh_DM
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\blekkotb_019
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N2LDNGMV\resultbrowse_com[1].htm
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\GLF10B.tmp.ConduitEngineSetup.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\GLFFD.tmp.ConduitEngineSetup.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\nsa20.tmp.ConduitEngineEmbbed.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\9Q5AG43G\conduit[1].htm
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FQJT5S5J\conlogotr_search_conduit_com[1].gif
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GZ93TSMT\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GZ93TSMT\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MW9X0BK0\bing_conduit-services_com[1].htm
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MW9X0BK0\settings_engine_conduit-services_com[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O7NMKTFM\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QOFPLKG8\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\TZYMC9CF\conduit[1].htm
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\TZYMC9CF\settings_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VF66X1J9\conduit[1].htm
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VF66X1J9\settings_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VOJAQH3R\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O96Z85YB\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn[2].xml
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.ico
C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.xml
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.ico
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.xml
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\iMesh_setup.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\iMesh_DM
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong.xml
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\resource.disclosure.iq.pricegong.pkg
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\view.disclosure.iq.pricegong.xml
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong\pricegong.png
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong\pricegong_hd.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerTrust\Bandoo.cfg
ipconfig /flushdns /c
:Commands
[emptytemp]
[emptyjava]
[EMPTYFLASH]
[purity]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top 
Click OK.
Let the program run unhindered, reboot when it is done
It will produce a log for you on reboot, please post that log in your next reply. The log is saved in the same location as OTL.

--------------

For this other one you're wanting *SystemLook*, like you did before. It should work, normally doesn't have any problems. Just need to make sure the *:regfind* bit is there at the top 


Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following codebox into the main textfield:

```
:regfind
Browser Manager
Desk 365
search.v9
resultbrowse
FunWebProduct
InfoAtoms
Conduit
InternetHelper
Wajam
Ask.com
Freeze.com
Yontoo
FunMoods
bearsharemedia
imesh
PriceGong
Inbox Toolbar
blekko
PC Optimizer Pro
Playrix
sweetpacks
Tarma
TidyNetwork
searchqu
anti-phishing domain advisor
crossrider
BProtector
bandoo
escort
1clickdownload
babylon
browsermngr
datamngr
filescout
funwebproducts
ilivid
smartbar
softonic
startsearch
sweetim
freecause
totalrecipesearch
installbrainservice
opencandy
downtango
Zoom_Downloader
InternetHelper
afbcibndhffhhbokgpbpecjmejjcgcej
hhbgpoakplhahbklhkcfbpicgjcaoglk
igjjkeeamkpihpncmmbgdkhdnjpcfmfb
jpmbfleldcgkldadpdinhjjopdfpjfjp
niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found at on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*

If still problems, we'll try a different way 

eddie


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

that one RUN FIX scan never finished.i left it alone for one and a half hour and it never did anything at all
this is what i got from the other SystemLook.txt scan
http://prntscr.com/1s9eef


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

do you have any idea why when i download firefox for my pc(windows)it comes on as if its for my android?
crazy thing i tried it 3 different times and it still doing the android format??
(like i dont have enough to ask you i have to ask something else! sorry guy!  )


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry for the lateness, was away with no internet 



> do you have any idea why when i download firefox for my pc(windows)it comes on as if its for my android?
> crazy thing i tried it 3 different times and it still doing the android format??


I'll have a look at that after, do you have the link to the website where you're downloading from?

-----

Can you try using ComboFix to remove those entries, as it will close any background programs that may be causing the slowness.

*Delete any copies of Combofix that you have.*

Download ComboFix from one of these locations:

*Link 1*
*Link 2*

** IMPORTANT !!! As you download it rename it to imkarla.exe and save it to your Desktop *


Disable your AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications, usually via a right click on the System Tray icon. They may otherwise interfere with our tools


Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re-enable the protection again afterwards before connecting to the Internet.*

Open *notepad* and copy/paste the text in the quotebox below into it:



> File::
> C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\VZW2U8NV\f.funmoods.com
> C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#f.funmoods.com
> C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N2LDNGMV\resultbrowse_com[1].htm
> ...


Save this as *CFScript.txt*, in the same location as ComboFix.exe










Refering to the picture above, drag CFScript into ComboFix.exe

When finished, it shall produce a log for you at *C:\ComboFix.txt* which I will require in your next reply.

eddie


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

the log is too long it says 
going to post in different windows.
sorry about this


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

ComboFix 13-09-24.02 - matthew1and5 09/25/2013 3:17.1.1 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.894.414 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Desktop\imkarla.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Desktop\CFScript.txt
.
FILE ::
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\GLF10B.tmp.ConduitEngineSetup.exe"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\GLFFD.tmp.ConduitEngineSetup.exe"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\iMesh_DM"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\iMesh_setup.exe"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\nsa20.tmp.ConduitEngineEmbbed.exe"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong.xml"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong\pricegong.png"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong\pricegong_hd.jpg"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\resource.disclosure.iq.pricegong.pkg"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\view.disclosure.iq.pricegong.xml"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\9Q5AG43G\conduit[1].htm"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FQJT5S5J\conlogotr_search_conduit_com[1].gif"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GZ93TSMT\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GZ93TSMT\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[2].txt"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MW9X0BK0\bing_conduit-services_com[1].htm"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MW9X0BK0\settings_engine_conduit-services_com[1].txt"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\N2LDNGMV\resultbrowse_com[1].htm"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O7NMKTFM\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QOFPLKG8\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\TZYMC9CF\conduit[1].htm"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\TZYMC9CF\settings_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VF66X1J9\conduit[1].htm"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VF66X1J9\settings_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt"
"c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VOJAQH3R\contextmenu_toolbar_conduit-services_com[1].txt"
"c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Cookies\brittnye[email protected][2].txt"
"c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt"
"c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt"
"c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt"
"c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt"
"c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\VZW2U8NV\f.funmoods.com"
"c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#f.funmoods.com"
"c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.ico"
"c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.xml"
"c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O96Z85YB\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn[2].xml"
"c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.ico"
"c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Services\Search_ask.com.xml"
"c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerTrust\Bandoo.cfg"
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\dtx.ini
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\dtx.ini
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\games\3dbb35bdaa9bd92666089cab18b761e4
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\games\c282ace5b5685e9b10d64f4b2541a7f2
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\games\ddfca2675bb8cf4dfaade75d9f8fd086
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\games\GameCategories.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\games\GameTypes.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\guid.dat
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\preferences.dat
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\stats.dat
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\uninstallIE.dat
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\version.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\weather\6c251c650413daf8db4b6e3e3b39a705
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\weather\a23d233f12e63b9b94f8b5b9f4d85c42
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\weather\ba50b6461eef6afb269126b70e91ea95
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\weather\forecasts_cache.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\weather\observations_cache.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\weatherbutton_prefs.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\widgets_cache\65ad939bb3c3174df26b07b35ea633b7
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\widgets_cache\7bb6698938992e22c8fbd6a3a9eda469
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\widgets_cache\category_cache.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\widgets_cache\widget_cache.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_91_290_CT2903591_Images_633590753577643750_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_91_290_CT2903591_Images_633629754211018750_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_91_290_CT2903591_Images_634273088979900000_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_91_290_CT2903591_Images_Buttons2_xml-1-Gadgets-634245469160862500_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_91_290_CT2903591_Images_SearchActivationButton-go_but01_gif-General-633629754908675000_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_91_290_CT2903591_Sharing_temp_634389092479818751_24PX_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_About_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Browse_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Contact_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Hide_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_LikeIcon_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_More_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_MoreFromPublisher_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Options_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Privacy_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Refresh_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Upgrade_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_ClientImages_radio_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_about_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_clear_history_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_contact_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_help_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_home_page_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_options_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_privacy_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_refresh_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_shrink_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_tell_a_friend_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_upgrade_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_dictionary_search_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_ebay_search_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_encyc_search_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_images_search_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_news_icon_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_search_icon_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_shopping_search_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_site_search_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_weather_icon_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_cloudy_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_drizzle_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_partly_cloudy_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_partly_cloudy_night_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_sunny_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_sunny_night_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\AddedAppDialog\app-added.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\AddedAppDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\DefualtImages\icon.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\DetectedAppDialog\app-2go.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\DetectedAppDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\DialogsAPI.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\EngineFirstTimeDialog\EngineFirstTimeDialog.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\EngineFirstTimeDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\EngineFirstTimeDialog\right-click.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\excanvas.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\generalDialogStyle.css
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\NewSearchProtectorDialog\images\ok-button.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\NewSearchProtectorDialog\images\separation-line.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\NewSearchProtectorDialog\images\warning.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\NewSearchProtectorDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\NewSearchProtectorDialog\SearchProtector.css
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\NewSearchProtectorDialog\SearchProtector.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\PIE.htc
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\RoundedCorners.css
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\RoundedCornersIE9.css
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\bubble.css
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\bubble.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\images\information.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\images\x-default-LTR.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\images\x-default-RTL.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\images\x-mouseover-LTR.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\images\x-mouseover-RTL.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\SearchProtectorDialog\Images\info.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\SearchProtectorDialog\Images\ok-on.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\SearchProtectorDialog\Images\ok.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\SearchProtectorDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\SearchProtectorDialog\SearchProtector.css
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\SearchProtectorDialog\SearchProtector.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\settings.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\app-store-icon.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\arrow.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\divider.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\emailNotifier.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\facebook.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\radio.GIF
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\Thumbs.db
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\truste_welcome.GIF
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\weather.GIF
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog.css
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\ToolbarUntrustedAppsApprovalDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\ToolbarUntrustedAppsApprovalDialog\ToolbarUntrustedAppsApprovalDialog.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\UntrustedAddedAppDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\UntrustedAddedAppDialog\UT-app-dialog-added.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\UntrustedAppApprovalDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\UntrustedAppApprovalDialog\UT-app-dialog-needs-your-approval.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\UntrustedAppPendingDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\UntrustedAppPendingDialog\UT-app-dialog-is-waiting.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Dialogs\version.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\EmailNotifier\AccountTypes.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\EmailNotifier\aol.com.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\EmailNotifier\comcast.net.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\EmailNotifier\google.com.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\EmailNotifier\hotmail.com.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\EmailNotifier\yahoo.com.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\ldrtbRad2.dll
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\3.1.1\bin\PriceGong_16.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\3.1.1\bin\PriceGongIE.dll
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\manifest.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\RadioPlayer\IP_Stations_Media_List.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\RadioPlayer\Predefined_Media_List.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Repository\conduit_CT2903591_CT2903591\DynamicDialogs\data.bck.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Repository\conduit_CT2903591_CT2903591\DynamicDialogs\data.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Repository\conduit_CT2903591_CT2903591\ToolbarLogin\data.bck.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Repository\conduit_CT2903591_CT2903591\ToolbarLogin\data.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Repository\conduit_CT2903591_CT2903591\ToolbarSettings\data.bck.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Repository\conduit_CT2903591_CT2903591\ToolbarSettings\data.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Repository\conduit_CT2903591_en\ToolbarTranslation\data.bck.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\Repository\conduit_CT2903591_en\ToolbarTranslation\data.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\SearchInNewTab\SearchInNewTabContent.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\tbRad0.dll
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\tbRad1.dll
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\tbRadi.dll
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\ThirdPartyComponents.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\Radio_TV_1.4\toolbar.cfg
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_calculator_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_calculator_sci_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_calendar_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_calories_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_clock_ico.ico
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_clothes_ico.ico
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_coins_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_datecalc_ico.ico
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_fax_16_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_fileconverter_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_map_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_spellchecker_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_stopwatch_ico.ico
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_translator_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_unitconverter_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_widget_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_worddef_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_todo_img_favicon_ico.ico
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_633887384515212500_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_633887385401150000_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634227803459875000_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251546639106250_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251547217543750_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251548267075000_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251549102856250_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251549557387500_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251550735200000_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253679768400000_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253680925587500_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253681927618750_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253684562775000_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253685356993750_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253687277618750_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253688662775000_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253689656368750_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634255840214568750_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634268094582006250_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634330542357031250_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_PopUpBlocker-01_gif-Shiny-634229997630150000_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_PopUpBlocker-01_gif-Shiny-634229997630931250_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Sharing_temp_634384911040237501_24PX_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_commandcomps_block_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_calculator_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_excel_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_MsAccess_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_msnmessenger_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_notepad_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_office_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_Outlook_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_OutlookExpress_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_paint_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_powerpoint_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_RegistryEditor_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_winword_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_CommandComps_WMPlayer_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_About_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Browse_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Contact_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Hide_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_LikeIcon_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_More_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_MoreFromPublisher_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Options_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Privacy_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Refresh_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Share_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Upgrade_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_Csilkset_plugin_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_BankImages_Facebook_Facebook_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_iconsGallery_24_4862373202928077962_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_ClientImages_radio_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_Images_ClientResources_mini_browser_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_about_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_clear_history_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_contact_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_help_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_home_page_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_options_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_privacy_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_refresh_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_shrink_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_tell_a_friend_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_upgrade_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_go_btn_new_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_images_search_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_news_icon_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_search_icon_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_site_search_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_softonic_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_tfd_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_video_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_videosurf_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_cloudy_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_drizzle_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_flurries_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_foggy_night_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_freezing_drizzle_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_hazy_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_hazy_night_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_partly_cloudy_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_partly_cloudy_night_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_rain_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_snow_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_sunny_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_sunny_night_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_thunderstorm_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___www_conduit_com_images_skins_CT2400578_luly-backgroung_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\AddedAppDialog\app-added.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\AddedAppDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\DefualtImages\icon.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\DetectedAppDialog\app-2go.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\DetectedAppDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\DialogsAPI.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\EngineFirstTimeDialog\EngineFirstTimeDialog.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\EngineFirstTimeDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\EngineFirstTimeDialog\right-click.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\excanvas.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\generalDialogStyle.css
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\NewSearchProtectorDialog\images\ok-button.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\NewSearchProtectorDialog\images\separation-line.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\NewSearchProtectorDialog\images\warning.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\NewSearchProtectorDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\NewSearchProtectorDialog\SearchProtector.css
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\NewSearchProtectorDialog\SearchProtector.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\PIE.htc
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\RoundedCorners.css
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\RoundedCornersIE9.css
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\bubble.css
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\bubble.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\images\information.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\images\x-default-LTR.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\images\x-default-RTL.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\images\x-mouseover-LTR.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\images\x-mouseover-RTL.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\SearchProtectorBubbleDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\SearchProtectorDialog\Images\info.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\SearchProtectorDialog\Images\ok-on.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\SearchProtectorDialog\Images\ok.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\SearchProtectorDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\SearchProtectorDialog\SearchProtector.css
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\SearchProtectorDialog\SearchProtector.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\settings.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\app-store-icon.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\arrow.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\divider.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\emailNotifier.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\facebook.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\radio.GIF
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\Thumbs.db
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\truste_welcome.GIF
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\images\weather.GIF
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog.css
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog\ToolbarFirstTimeDialog.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\ToolbarUntrustedAppsApprovalDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\ToolbarUntrustedAppsApprovalDialog\ToolbarUntrustedAppsApprovalDialog.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\UntrustedAddedAppDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\UntrustedAddedAppDialog\UT-app-dialog-added.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\UntrustedAppApprovalDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\UntrustedAppApprovalDialog\UT-app-dialog-needs-your-approval.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\UntrustedAppPendingDialog\main.html
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\UntrustedAppPendingDialog\UT-app-dialog-is-waiting.js
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Dialogs\version.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\EmailNotifier\AccountTypes.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\EmailNotifier\aol.com.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\EmailNotifier\comcast.net.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\EmailNotifier\google.com.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\EmailNotifier\hotmail.com.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\EmailNotifier\yahoo.com.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\ExternalComponent\http___oryte_com_content_translate_xml_tools_xml.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\3.1.1\bin\PriceGong_16.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\3.1.1\bin\PriceGongIE.dll
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\manifest.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\RadioPlayer\IP_Stations_Media_List.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\RadioPlayer\Predefined_Media_List.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\RadioPlayer\Recent_Media_List.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\RadioPlayer\User_Media_List.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\ReferenceCookie.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\AppsMetaData\data.bck.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\AppsMetaData\data.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\DynamicDialogs\data.bck.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\DynamicDialogs\data.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\ToolbarLogin\data.bck.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\ToolbarLogin\data.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\ToolbarSettings\data.bck.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\ToolbarSettings\data.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\ToolbarTranslation\data.bck.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\ToolbarTranslation\data.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_en\ToolbarTranslation\data.bck.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_en\ToolbarTranslation\data.txt
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\SearchInNewTab\SearchInNewTabContent.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\tbSea0.dll
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\tbSea1.dll
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\tbSea2.dll
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\ThirdPartyComponents.xml
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\toolbar.cfg
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\iMesh_DM
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\iMesh_DM\iMeshMediaBar.exe
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong\bg_x.gif
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong\pricegong.png
c:\documents and settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\pkg_326fab0\disclosure.iq.pricegong\pricegong_hd.jpg
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP\{1FBF6C24-C1FD-4101-A42B-0C564F9E8E79}\PostBuild.exe
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP\{40BF1E83-20EB-11D8-97C5-0009C5020658}\PostBuild.exe
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP\{5DB1DF0C-AABC-4362-8A6D-CEFDFB036E41}\PostBuild.exe
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\alot
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\dtx.ini
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\games\560c7201755c679869eea910b6fd1eb7
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\games\c3f22b13df8b8baa8e724cb076f76e87
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\games\d5b2c3ce52b4fc55ef8dfa8715f33189
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\games\GameCategories.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\games\GameTypes.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\guid.dat
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\preferences.dat
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\search\bearsharemediabartb-search-history.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\stats.dat
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\uninstallIE.dat
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\version.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\weather\79c02fb556e90b80103b8c5097a2d3d2
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\weather\935daa1465b384899bb63a83ac831054
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\weather\forecasts_cache.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\weather\observations_cache.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\weatherbutton_prefs.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\widgets_cache\9f9d921adaa38d5368da64c4eca671a7
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\widgets_cache\c2aa2d5455a96425c82f2c63f7bc461e
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\widgets_cache\category_cache.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\widgets_cache\widget_cache.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\dtx.ini
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\games\c282ace5b5685e9b10d64f4b2541a7f2
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\games\ddfca2675bb8cf4dfaade75d9f8fd086
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\games\GameCategories.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\games\GameTypes.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\guid.dat
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\preferences.dat
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\stats.dat
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\uninstallIE.dat
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\version.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\widgets_cache\65ad939bb3c3174df26b07b35ea633b7
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\widgets_cache\7bb6698938992e22c8fbd6a3a9eda469
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\widgets_cache\category_cache.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\widgets_cache\widget_cache.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_calculator_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_calendar_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_calories_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_clock_ico.ico
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_clothes_ico.ico
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_coins_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_datecalc_ico.ico
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_fileconverter_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_map_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_spellchecker_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_stopwatch_ico.ico
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_translator_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_unitconverter_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_widget_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_icons_worddef_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___oryte_com_content_todo_img_favicon_ico.ico
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_633887384515212500_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_633887385401150000_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634227803459875000_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251546639106250_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251547217543750_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251548267075000_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251549102856250_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251549557387500_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634251550735200000_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253679768400000_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253680925587500_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253681927618750_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253684562775000_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253685356993750_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253687277618750_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253688662775000_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634253689656368750_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634255840214568750_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_634268094582006250_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_20_276_CT2769720_Images_PopUpBlocker-01_gif-Shiny-634229997630931250_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankimages_commandcomps_block_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_About_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Browse_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Contact_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Hide_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_More_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_Conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_MoreFromPublisher_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Options_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Privacy_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Refresh_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_bankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Share_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___Storage_conduit_com_BankImages_ConduitEngine_ContextMenu_Upgrade_png.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_ClientImages_radio_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_about_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_clear_history_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_contact_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_help_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_home_page_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_options_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_privacy_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_refresh_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_shrink_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_tell_a_friend_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_main_menu_upgrade_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_go_btn_new_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_images_search_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_news_icon_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_search_icon_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_site_search_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_searchengines_softonic_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_tfd_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___storage_conduit_com_images_SearchEngines_videosurf_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_partly_cloudy_night_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_sunny_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___weather_conduit_com_images_weather_Default_sunny_night_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\CacheIcons\http___www_conduit_com_images_skins_CT2400578_luly-backgroung_gif.gif
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\ExternalComponent\http___oryte_com_content_translate_xml_tools_xml.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\3.1.1\bin\PriceGong_16.png
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\3.1.1\bin\PriceGongIE.dll
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\plugins\{5E1360DC-8FA8-40df-A8CD-FC3831B3634B}\manifest.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\RadioPlayer\IP_Stations_Media_List.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\RadioPlayer\Predefined_Media_List.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\AppsMetaData\data.bck.txt
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\AppsMetaData\data.txt
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\ToolbarLogin\data.bck.txt
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\ToolbarLogin\data.txt
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\ToolbarSettings\data.bck.txt
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_CT2769720\ToolbarSettings\data.txt
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_en\ToolbarTranslation\data.bck.txt
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\Repository\conduit_CT2769720_en\ToolbarTranslation\data.txt
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\SearchInNewTab\SearchInNewTabContent.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1\ThirdPartyComponents.xml
c:\documents and settings\Brittnye\WINDOWS
c:\documents and settings\Guest\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
c:\documents and settings\Guest\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\dtx.ini
c:\documents and settings\Guest\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
c:\documents and settings\Guest\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\dtx.ini
c:\documents and settings\Guest\Local Settings\Application Data\ConduitEngine
c:\documents and settings\Guest\Local Settings\Application Data\SearchElf_1.1
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\bearsharemediabartb\dtx.ini
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\dtx.ini
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\games\3dbb35bdaa9bd92666089cab18b761e4
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\games\c282ace5b5685e9b10d64f4b2541a7f2
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\games\ddfca2675bb8cf4dfaade75d9f8fd086
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\games\GameCategories.xml
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\games\GameTypes.xml
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\guid.dat
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\preferences.dat
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\stats.dat
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\uninstallIE.dat
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\version.xml
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\weather\010cd7a5501a5b41dddc20d2b489113f
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\weather\5dbbd0e76a371ae49b02e71e65d97acd
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\weather\forecasts_cache.xml
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\weather\observations_cache.xml
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\weatherbutton_prefs.xml
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\widgets_cache\65ad939bb3c3174df26b07b35ea633b7
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\widgets_cache\7bb6698938992e22c8fbd6a3a9eda469
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\widgets_cache\category_cache.xml
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Application Data\imeshmediabartb\widgets_cache\widget_cache.xml
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\catalog.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809203643-f.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809205030-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809205030-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809210027-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809210027-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809210144-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809210144-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809212036-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809212036-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809214025-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809214025-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809220356-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809220356-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809221014-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809221014-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809223108-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809223108-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809225100-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809225100-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809230053-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809230053-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809230551-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809230551-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809233038-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809233038-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809234057-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120809234057-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810000045-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810000045-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810000658-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810000658-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810002038-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810002038-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810004018-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810004018-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810010841-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810010841-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810011118-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810011118-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810012111-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810012111-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810014053-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810014053-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810020039-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810020039-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810021032-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810021032-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810022025-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810022025-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810024121-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810024121-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810030109-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810030109-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810031217-l.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\120810031217-m.list
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\temp.zip
c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\blekkotb_019
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\catalog.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418055711-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418055711-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418062857-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418062857-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418065941-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418065941-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418073019-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418073019-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418080105-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418080105-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418083145-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418083145-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418090226-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418090226-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418093308-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418093308-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418100342-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418100342-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418103426-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418103426-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418110459-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418110459-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418113542-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418113542-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418120627-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418120627-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418123712-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418123712-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418130756-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418130756-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418133838-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418133838-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418140922-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418140922-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418151045-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418151045-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418154128-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418154128-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418161209-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418161209-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418164255-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418164255-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418171340-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418171340-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418174424-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418174424-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418181508-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418181508-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418184551-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418184551-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418191633-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418191633-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418194714-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418194714-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418201757-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418201757-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418204846-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418204846-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418211929-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418211929-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418215015-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418215015-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418222059-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418222059-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418225145-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418225145-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418232232-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418232232-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418235319-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130418235319-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419002404-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419002404-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419005451-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419005451-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419012538-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419012538-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419015625-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419015625-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419022711-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419022711-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419025801-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419025801-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419032846-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419032846-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419035934-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419035934-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419043021-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419043021-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419050110-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419050110-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419053157-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419053157-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419060241-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419060241-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419070439-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419070439-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419073528-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419073528-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419080606-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419080606-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419083649-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419083649-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419090725-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419090725-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419093809-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419093809-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419100845-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419100845-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419103929-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419103929-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419111006-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419111006-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419114049-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419114049-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419121123-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419121123-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419124205-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419124205-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419131242-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419131242-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419134324-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419134324-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419141400-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419141400-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419144442-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419144442-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419151518-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419151518-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419154603-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419154603-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419161640-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419161640-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419164724-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419164724-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419171801-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419171801-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419174845-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419174845-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419195137-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419195137-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419202217-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419202217-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419205304-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419205304-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419212344-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419212344-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419215431-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419215431-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419222511-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419222511-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419225558-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419225558-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419232639-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419232639-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419235727-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130419235727-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420002807-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420002807-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420005855-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420005855-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420012940-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420012940-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420020037-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420020037-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420023118-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420023118-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420030204-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420030204-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420033240-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420033240-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420040325-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420040325-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420043400-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420043400-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420050442-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420050442-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420053524-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420053524-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420060738-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420060738-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420063821-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420063821-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420070903-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420070903-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420073945-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420073945-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420081032-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420081032-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420084116-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420084116-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420091158-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420091158-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420094243-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420094243-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420101325-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420101325-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420104409-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420104409-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420111452-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420111452-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420114537-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420114537-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420121619-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420121619-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420124703-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420124703-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420131738-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420131738-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420134823-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420134823-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420141907-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420141907-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420144951-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420144951-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420152035-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420152035-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420155120-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420155120-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420162208-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420162208-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420165256-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420165256-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420172343-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420172343-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420175431-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420175431-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420182519-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420182519-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420185605-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420185605-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420192651-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420192651-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420195737-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420195737-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420202827-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420202827-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420205916-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420205916-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420213002-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420213002-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420220049-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420220049-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420223137-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420223137-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420230219-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420230219-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420233259-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130420233259-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421000344-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421000344-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421003425-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421003425-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421010501-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421010501-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421013544-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421013544-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421020620-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421020620-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421023702-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421023702-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421030738-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421030738-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421033821-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421033821-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421040858-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421040858-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421043942-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421043942-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421051018-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421051018-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421054101-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421054101-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421061301-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421061301-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421064343-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421064343-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421071417-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421071417-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421074458-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421074458-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421081533-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421081533-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421084616-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421084616-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421091651-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421091651-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421094735-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421094735-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421101811-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421101811-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421104855-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421104855-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421111933-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421111933-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421115015-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421115015-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421122053-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421122053-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421125139-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421125139-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421132216-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421132216-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421135300-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421135300-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421142339-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421142339-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421145424-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421145424-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421152503-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421152503-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421155549-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421155549-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421162631-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421162631-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421165717-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421165717-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421172756-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421172756-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421175842-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421175842-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421182922-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421182922-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421190008-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421190008-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421193048-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421193048-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421200133-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421200133-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421203219-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421203219-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421210301-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421210301-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421213342-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421213342-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421220423-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421220423-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421230542-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421230542-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421233626-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130421233626-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422000710-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422000710-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422003755-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422003755-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422010839-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422010839-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422013924-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422013924-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422021005-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422021005-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422024046-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422024046-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422031129-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422031129-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422034213-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422034213-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422041252-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422041252-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422044336-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422044336-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422051417-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422051417-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422054501-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422054501-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422061624-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422061624-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422064708-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422064708-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422071742-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422071742-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422074828-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422074828-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422081910-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422081910-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422084955-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422084955-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422092038-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422092038-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422095124-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422095124-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422102207-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422102207-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422105255-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422105255-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422112338-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422112338-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422115421-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422115421-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422122504-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422122504-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422125548-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422125548-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422132638-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422132638-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422135723-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422135723-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422142808-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422142808-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422145854-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422145854-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422152938-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422152938-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422163107-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422163107-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422173232-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422173232-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422183359-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422183359-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422190448-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422190448-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422193532-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422193532-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422200606-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422200606-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422203646-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422203646-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422210728-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422210728-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422220840-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422220840-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422230953-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130422230953-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423001107-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423001107-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423011244-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423011244-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423021400-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423021400-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423031517-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423031517-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423041635-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423041635-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423051754-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423051754-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423062020-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423062020-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423065100-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423065100-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423072133-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423072133-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423075214-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423075214-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423082247-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423082247-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423085328-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423085328-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423092404-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423092404-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423095447-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423095447-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423102522-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423102522-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423105604-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423105604-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423112636-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423112636-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423115722-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423115722-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423122757-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423122757-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423125838-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423125838-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423132912-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423132912-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423135951-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423135951-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423143025-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423143025-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423153133-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423153133-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423160221-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423160221-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423163300-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423163300-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423170346-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423170346-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423173434-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423173434-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423180521-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423180521-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423183611-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423183611-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423190656-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423190656-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423193742-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423193742-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423200828-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423200828-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423203923-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423203923-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423211008-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423211008-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423214056-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423214056-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423221142-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423221142-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423224237-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423224237-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423231323-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423231323-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423234419-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130423234419-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424001504-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424001504-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424011633-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424011633-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424021810-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424021810-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424031941-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424031941-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424042113-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424042113-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424052242-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424052242-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424062509-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424062509-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424065550-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424065550-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424072638-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424072638-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424075725-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424075725-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424082810-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424082810-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424085855-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424085855-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424092939-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424092939-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424100024-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424100024-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424103108-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424103108-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424110155-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424110155-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424113241-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424113241-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424120331-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424120331-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424123420-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424123420-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424130507-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424130507-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424133552-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424133552-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424140631-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424140631-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424150752-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424150752-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424153836-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424153836-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424160917-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424160917-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424164002-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424164002-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424171040-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424171040-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424174127-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424174127-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424181207-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424181207-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424184255-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424184255-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424191438-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424191438-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424194524-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424194524-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424201602-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424201602-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424204655-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424204655-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424211734-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424211734-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424214819-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424214819-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424221856-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424221856-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424224941-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424224941-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424232020-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424232020-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424235107-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130424235107-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425002147-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425002147-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425005232-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425005232-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425012313-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425012313-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425015359-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425015359-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425022438-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425022438-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425025523-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425025523-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425032601-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425032601-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425035646-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425035646-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425042724-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425042724-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425045809-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425045809-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425052847-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425052847-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425055931-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425055931-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425063150-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425063150-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425070236-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425070236-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425073324-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425073324-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425080410-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425080410-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425083457-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425083457-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425090546-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425090546-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425093633-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425093633-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425100721-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425100721-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425110850-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425110850-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425113938-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425113938-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425121025-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425121025-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425131154-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425131154-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425134242-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425134242-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425141328-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425141328-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425144416-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425144416-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425151503-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425151503-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425154551-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425154551-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425161640-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425161640-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425171813-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425171813-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425174902-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425174902-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425181948-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425181948-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425185036-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425185036-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425192123-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425192123-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425195211-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425195211-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425202257-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425202257-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425205345-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425205345-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425212431-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425212431-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425215519-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425215519-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425222605-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425222605-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425225653-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425225653-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425232739-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425232739-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425235825-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130425235825-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426002911-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426002911-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426005957-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426005957-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426013042-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426013042-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426020130-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426020130-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426023216-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426023216-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426030304-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426030304-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426040425-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426040425-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426050542-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426050542-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426060846-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426060846-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426063926-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426063926-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426071002-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426071002-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426074047-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426074047-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426081125-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426081125-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426084210-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426084210-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426091249-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426091249-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426094334-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426094334-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426101413-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426101413-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426104459-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426104459-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426111537-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426111537-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426114621-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426114621-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426121701-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426121701-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426124746-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426124746-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426131822-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426131822-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426134907-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426134907-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426141944-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426141944-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426145030-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426145030-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426152108-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426152108-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426155153-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426155153-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426162231-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426162231-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426165319-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426165319-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426172356-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426172356-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426175441-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426175441-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426182519-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426182519-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426185602-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426185602-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426192641-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426192641-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426195728-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426195728-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426202806-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426202806-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426205851-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426205851-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426212930-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426212930-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426223049-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426223049-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426233208-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130426233208-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427000252-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427000252-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427010417-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427010417-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427020542-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427020542-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427030706-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427030706-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427040831-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427040831-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427050956-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427050956-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427061249-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427061249-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427064331-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427064331-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427071414-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427071414-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427074458-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427074458-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427081542-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427081542-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427084626-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427084626-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427091710-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427091710-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427094833-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427094833-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427101951-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427101951-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427105125-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427105125-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427112306-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427112306-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427115435-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427115435-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427122541-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427122541-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427125713-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427125713-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427132757-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427132757-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427135841-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427135841-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427142925-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427142925-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427150009-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427150009-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427153054-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427153054-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427160138-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427160138-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427163223-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427163223-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427170307-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427170307-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427173352-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427173352-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427180437-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427180437-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427183519-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427183519-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427190557-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427190557-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427193641-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

mninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427193641-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427200717-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427200717-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427203802-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427203802-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427210840-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427210840-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427213926-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427213926-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427221005-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427221005-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427224050-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427224050-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427231128-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427231128-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427234213-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130427234213-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428001251-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428001251-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428004336-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428004336-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428011417-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428011417-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428021539-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428021539-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428031658-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428031658-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428041819-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428041819-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428051941-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428051941-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428062227-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428062227-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428065313-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428065313-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428072353-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428072353-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428075439-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428075439-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428082517-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428082517-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428085604-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428085604-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428092651-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428092651-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428102812-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428102812-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428112931-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428112931-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428123050-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428123050-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428133207-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428133207-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428140252-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428140252-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428150421-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428150421-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428160549-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428160549-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428170719-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428170719-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428180847-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428180847-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428183933-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428183933-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428191019-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428191019-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428201146-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428201146-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428211313-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428211313-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428221438-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428221438-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428231606-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428231606-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428234654-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130428234654-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429001739-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429001739-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429011906-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429011906-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429022032-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429022032-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429032203-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429032203-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429042329-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429042329-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429052456-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429052456-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429062740-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429062740-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429065827-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429065827-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429072902-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429072902-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429075948-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429075948-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429083031-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429083031-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429090118-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429090118-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429093154-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429093154-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429103320-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429103320-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429110407-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429110407-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429113451-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429113451-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429120540-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429120540-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429123624-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429123624-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429130703-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429130703-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429133745-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429133745-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429140823-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429140823-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429143906-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429143906-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429150942-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429150942-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429161100-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429161100-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429171219-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429171219-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429181339-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429181339-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429191521-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429191521-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429201637-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429201637-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429211755-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429211755-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429221914-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429221914-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429232032-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429232032-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429235116-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429235116-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430002153-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430002153-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430012310-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430012310-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430022426-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430022426-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430032542-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430032542-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430042700-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430042700-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430052817-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430052817-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430063105-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430063105-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430073220-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430073220-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430080307-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430080307-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430090439-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430090439-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430093527-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430093527-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430100615-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430100615-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430110743-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430110743-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430113828-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430113828-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430120913-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430120913-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430131040-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430131040-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430141207-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430141207-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430151336-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430151336-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430161504-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430161504-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430171629-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430171629-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430174714-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430174714-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430181801-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430181801-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430191929-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430191929-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430202055-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430202055-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430212220-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430212220-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430222345-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430222345-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430232509-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130430232509-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501002636-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501002636-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501012803-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501012803-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501022930-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501022930-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501033056-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501033056-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501043225-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501043225-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501050313-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501050313-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501060610-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501060610-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501063658-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501063658-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501070743-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501070743-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501080900-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501080900-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501083945-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501083945-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501091023-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501091023-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501094109-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501094109-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501101147-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501101147-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501111307-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501111307-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501121426-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501121426-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501131546-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501131546-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501141704-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501141704-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501151824-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501151824-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501161943-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501161943-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501165028-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501165028-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501172115-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501172115-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501182232-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501182232-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501192349-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501192349-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501202506-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501202506-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501212630-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501212630-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501222751-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501222751-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501232909-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501232909-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501235955-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130501235955-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502003033-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502003033-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502013151-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502013151-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502023310-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502023310-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502030356-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502030356-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502040526-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502040526-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502050654-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502050654-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502060933-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502060933-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502064017-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502064017-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502071100-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502071100-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502081227-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502081227-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502084314-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502084314-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502091400-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502091400-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502094446-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502094446-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502101531-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502101531-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502111658-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502111658-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502121826-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502121826-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502124913-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502124913-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502131958-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502131958-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502142127-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502142127-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502152259-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502152259-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502155350-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502155350-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502162437-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502162437-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502165529-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502165529-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502172615-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502172615-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502182746-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502182746-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502192917-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502192917-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502203048-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502203048-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502213211-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502213211-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502220300-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502220300-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502223344-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502223344-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502230429-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130502230429-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503000552-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503000552-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503010711-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503010711-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503020832-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503020832-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503030955-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503030955-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503041116-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503041116-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503051240-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503051240-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503061559-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503061559-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503071718-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503071718-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503081840-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503081840-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503084924-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503084924-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503092007-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503092007-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503095053-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503095053-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503102133-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503102133-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503105218-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503105218-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503112256-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503112256-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503122416-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503122416-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503132539-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503132539-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503142709-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503142709-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503152829-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503152829-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503162949-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503162949-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503173112-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503173112-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503183239-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503183239-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503190327-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503190327-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503200457-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503200457-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503210628-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503210628-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503220755-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503220755-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503230924-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130503230924-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504001054-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504001054-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504011231-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504011231-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504021402-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504021402-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504031540-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504031540-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504041713-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504041713-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504051845-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504051845-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504062155-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504062155-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504072317-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504072317-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504082446-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504082446-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504085535-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504085535-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504092622-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504092622-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504095709-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504095709-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504102757-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504102757-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504105844-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504105844-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504112928-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504112928-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504120013-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504120013-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504123059-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504123059-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504133225-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504133225-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504143356-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504143356-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504150447-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504150447-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504160609-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504160609-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504170735-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504170735-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504180858-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504180858-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504191022-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504191022-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504201143-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504201143-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504211307-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504211307-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504221431-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504221431-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504224518-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504224518-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504231608-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130504231608-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505001729-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505001729-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505011854-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505011854-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505022021-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505022021-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505032145-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505032145-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505042306-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505042306-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505052426-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505052426-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505062659-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505062659-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505072820-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505072820-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505082943-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505082943-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505093104-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505093104-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505103224-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505103224-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505113346-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505113346-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505120432-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505120432-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505130601-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505130601-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505140733-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505140733-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505150904-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505150904-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505153952-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505153952-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505161037-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505161037-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505171206-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505171206-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505181343-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505181343-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505184432-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505184432-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505191520-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505191520-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505201652-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505201652-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505211825-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505211825-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505221956-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505221956-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505232129-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130505232129-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506002305-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506002305-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506012440-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506012440-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506022617-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506022617-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506032749-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506032749-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506042918-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506042918-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506053050-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506053050-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506063341-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506063341-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506070430-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506070430-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506080551-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506080551-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506090715-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506090715-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506100836-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506100836-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506103924-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506103924-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506111012-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506111012-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506121133-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506121133-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506131257-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506131257-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506141422-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506141422-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506151606-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506151606-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506161738-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506161738-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506171908-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506171908-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506182036-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506182036-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506192212-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506192212-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506202337-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506202337-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506212502-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506212502-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506222627-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506222627-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506232757-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130506232757-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507002927-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507002927-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507013057-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507013057-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507023223-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507023223-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507030317-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507030317-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507040451-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507040451-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507043540-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507043540-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507050627-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507050627-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507060909-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507060909-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507071040-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507071040-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507081213-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507081213-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507084304-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507084304-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507091356-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507091356-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507094446-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507094446-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507101537-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507101537-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507104626-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507104626-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507111712-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507111712-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507121848-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507121848-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507124938-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507124938-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507132026-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507132026-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507135116-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507135116-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507142205-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507142205-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507145256-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507145256-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507152343-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507152343-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507155433-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507155433-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507162521-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507162521-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507172658-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507172658-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507182833-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507182833-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507193003-l.list


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507193003-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507203137-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507203137-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507213308-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507213308-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507220358-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507220358-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507233605-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130507233605-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508000654-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508000654-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508010819-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508010819-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508020946-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508020946-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508031136-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508031136-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508041306-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508041306-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508051429-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508051429-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508061750-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508061750-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508071912-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508071912-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508074959-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508074959-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508082037-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508082037-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508085126-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508085126-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508092207-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508092207-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508095254-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508095254-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508102334-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508102334-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508105419-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508105419-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508112500-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508112500-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508115559-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508115559-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508122637-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508122637-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508132801-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508132801-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508142924-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508142924-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508153044-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508153044-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508163205-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508163205-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508170249-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508170249-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508180420-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508180420-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508190548-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508190548-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508200726-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508200726-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508210854-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508210854-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508221024-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508221024-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508231150-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130508231150-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509001318-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509001318-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509011447-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509011447-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509021618-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509021618-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509031751-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509031751-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509041918-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509041918-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509052046-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509052046-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509062333-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509062333-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509072459-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509072459-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509082629-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509082629-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509085717-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509085717-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509092805-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509092805-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509095852-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509095852-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509102938-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509102938-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509110024-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509110024-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509113109-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509113109-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509123237-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509123237-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509130324-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509130324-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509140444-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509140444-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509150606-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509150606-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509160728-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509160728-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509170851-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509170851-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509181012-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509181012-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509184058-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509184058-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509191144-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509191144-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509201307-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509201307-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509211430-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509211430-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509221550-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509221550-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509231708-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130509231708-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510001833-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510001833-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510011957-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510011957-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510022120-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510022120-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510032243-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510032243-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510042404-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510042404-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510052523-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510052523-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510062832-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510062832-m.listettings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510083106-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510083106-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510090151-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510090151-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510093229-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510093229-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510100315-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510100315-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510110438-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510110438-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510120604-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510120604-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510130731-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510130731-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510140856-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510140856-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510151022-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510151022-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510161147-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510161147-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510171314-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510171314-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510181440-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510181440-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510191606-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510191606-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510201729-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510201729-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510211856-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510211856-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510222022-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510222022-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510232148-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130510232148-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511002314-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511002314-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511012438-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511012438-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511022611-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511022611-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511032740-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511032740-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511042911-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511042911-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511053038-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511053038-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511063326-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511063326-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511070417-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511070417-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511080534-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511080534-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511083621-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511083621-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511090700-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511090700-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511093747-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511093747-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511100827-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511100827-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511110945-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511110945-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511121102-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511121102-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511131220-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511131220-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511141339-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511141339-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511151457-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511151457-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511161615-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511161615-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511171733-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511171733-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511181853-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511181853-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511192013-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511192013-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511202133-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511202133-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511212252-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511212252-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511222411-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511222411-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511232534-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130511232534-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512002658-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512002658-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512012823-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512012823-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512022948-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512022948-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512033109-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512033109-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512043237-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512043237-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512050325-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512050325-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512060647-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512060647-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512070816-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512070816-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512080944-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512080944-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512084032-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512084032-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512091118-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512091118-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512094206-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512094206-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512101250-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512101250-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512111417-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512111417-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512114504-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512114504-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512121548-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512121548-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512131715-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512131715-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512141844-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512141844-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512152010-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512152010-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512155101-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512155101-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512162152-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512162152-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512165245-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512165245-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512172335-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512172335-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512182516-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512182516-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512192649-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512192649-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512202817-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512202817-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512212945-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512212945-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512223118-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512223118-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512233247-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130512233247-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513000336-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513000336-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513010459-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513010459-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513020626-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513020626-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513030757-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513030757-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513040917-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513040917-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513051046-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513051046-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513061337-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513061337-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513071458-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513071458-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513081616-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513081616-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513084707-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513084707-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513091748-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513091748-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513094839-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513094839-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513101917-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513101917-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513105001-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513105001-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513112041-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513112041-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513115127-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513115127-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513122206-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513122206-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513132330-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513132330-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513142453-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513142453-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513152615-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513152615-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513162738-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513162738-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513172857-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513172857-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513183026-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513183026-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513193158-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513193158-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513200243-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513200243-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513210412-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513210412-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513220540-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513220540-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513230712-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130513230712-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514000842-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514000842-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514011013-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514011013-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514021147-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514021147-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514031320-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514031320-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514041452-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514041452-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514051619-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514051619-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514061906-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514061906-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514064954-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514064954-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514072037-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514072037-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514075129-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514075129-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514082215-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514082215-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514085307-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514085307-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514092356-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514092356-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514095512-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514095512-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514102601-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514102601-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514112732-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514112732-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514115818-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514115818-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514122904-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514122904-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514125950-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514125950-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514133036-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514133036-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514143203-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514143203-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514153333-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514153333-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514160419-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514160419-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514170543-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514170543-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514180707-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514180707-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514190827-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514190827-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514200954-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514200954-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514211117-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514211117-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514221239-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514221239-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514231405-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130514231405-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515001528-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515001528-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515011655-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515011655-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515021823-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515021823-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515031950-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515031950-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515042113-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515042113-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515052235-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515052235-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515062523-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515062523-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515065610-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515065610-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515072651-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515072651-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515075737-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515075737-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515082826-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515082826-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515085913-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515085913-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515092954-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515092954-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515100053-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515100053-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515103133-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515103133-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515113255-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515113255-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515120342-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515120342-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515123432-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515123432-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515130518-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515130518-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515140649-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515140649-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515150821-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515150821-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515160949-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515160949-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515171117-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515171117-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515181249-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515181249-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515191419-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515191419-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515194507-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515194507-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515201552-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515201552-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515211722-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515211722-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515221853-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515221853-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515232021-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515232021-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515235111-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130515235111-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516002159-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516002159-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516012332-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516012332-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516022504-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516022504-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516032633-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516032633-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516042804-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516042804-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516052933-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516052933-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516063234-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516063234-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516070317-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516070317-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516073359-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516073359-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516080438-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516080438-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516083520-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516083520-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516090551-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516090551-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516100653-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516100653-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516110753-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516110753-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516120854-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516120854-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516130954-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516130954-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516141057-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516141057-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516151158-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516151158-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516161259-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516161259-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516171400-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516171400-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516174452-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516174452-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516181531-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516181531-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516184615-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516184615-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516191654-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516191654-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516194740-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516194740-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516201818-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516201818-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516204900-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516204900-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516205831-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516205831-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516212922-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516212922-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516220023-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516220023-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516223124-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516223124-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516230224-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516230224-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516233329-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130516233329-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517000433-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517000433-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517003538-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517003538-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517010638-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517010638-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517020843-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517020843-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517031048-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517031048-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517041250-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517041250-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517051446-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517051446-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517061634-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517061634-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517071818-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517071818-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517081958-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517081958-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517092135-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517092135-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517102310-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517102310-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517105509-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517105509-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517112547-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517112547-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517115632-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517115632-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517122715-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517122715-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517125803-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517125803-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517132853-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517132853-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517135939-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517135939-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517143021-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517143021-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517153141-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517153141-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517160228-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517160228-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517163309-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517163309-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517170356-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517170356-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517173446-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517173446-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517180531-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517180531-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517183620-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517183620-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517190709-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517190709-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517193758-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517193758-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517200851-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517200851-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517203940-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517203940-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517211029-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517211029-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517214119-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517214119-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517221206-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517221206-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517224256-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517224256-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517231347-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517231347-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517234437-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130517234437-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518001524-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518001524-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518004611-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518004611-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518011658-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518011658-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518014748-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518014748-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518021836-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518021836-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518032007-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518032007-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518042138-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518042138-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518052305-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518052305-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518062546-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518062546-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518065627-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518065627-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518072707-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518072707-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518075754-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518075754-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518082837-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518082837-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518085922-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518085922-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518093006-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518093006-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518100054-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518100054-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518103137-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518103137-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518110226-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518110226-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518113311-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518113311-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518120400-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518120400-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518123444-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518123444-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518130521-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518130521-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518133605-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518133605-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518140645-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518140645-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518143729-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518143729-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518150807-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518150807-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518153853-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518153853-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518160930-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518160930-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518164015-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518164015-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518171055-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518171055-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518174140-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518174140-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518181220-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518181220-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518184305-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518184305-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518191344-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518191344-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518194429-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518194429-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518201507-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518201507-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518204551-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518204551-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518211630-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518211630-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518214715-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518214715-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518221752-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518221752-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518224839-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518224839-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518231920-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518231920-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518235007-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130518235007-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519002048-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519002048-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519012310-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519012310-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519022431-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519022431-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519032553-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519032553-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519042715-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519042715-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519052839-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519052839-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519063108-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519063108-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519070149-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519070149-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519073227-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519073227-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519080312-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519080312-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519083350-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519083350-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519090434-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519090434-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519093519-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519093519-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519100602-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519100602-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519103650-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519103650-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519110734-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519110734-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519113820-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519113820-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519120904-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519120904-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519123953-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519123953-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519131038-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519131038-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519134125-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519134125-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519141209-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519141209-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519144257-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519144257-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519151342-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519151342-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519154430-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519154430-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519161514-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519161514-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519164603-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519164603-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519171648-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519171648-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519174735-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519174735-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519181823-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519181823-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519184912-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519184912-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519191957-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519191957-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519195045-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519195045-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519202133-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519202133-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519212304-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519212304-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519222440-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519222440-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519232615-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130519232615-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520002747-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520002747-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520012917-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520012917-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520023050-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520023050-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520033223-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520033223-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520043357-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520043357-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520050445-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520050445-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520060750-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520060750-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520063835-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520063835-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520070914-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520070914-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520073957-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520073957-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520081035-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520081035-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520091155-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520091155-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520094242-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520094242-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520101321-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520101321-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520104407-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520104407-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520111447-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520111447-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520121609-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520121609-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520131731-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520131731-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520134819-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520134819-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520141859-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520141859-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520152017-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520152017-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520155101-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520155101-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520162143-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520162143-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520165226-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520165226-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520172305-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520172305-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520175349-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520175349-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520182431-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520182431-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520192558-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520192558-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520202722-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520202722-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520205807-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520205807-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520212855-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520212855-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520223015-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520223015-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520233135-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130520233135-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521003258-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521003258-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521013423-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521013423-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521020514-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521020514-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521030645-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521030645-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521040814-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521040814-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521050942-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521050942-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521061259-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521061259-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521064347-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130521064347-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130528181414-f.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130528191528-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130528191528-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130528201641-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130528201641-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130528211753-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130528211753-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130528221908-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130528221908-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130528232023-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130528232023-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529002142-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529002142-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529012258-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529012258-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529022416-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529022416-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529025456-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529025456-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529032536-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529032536-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529035615-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529035615-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529042656-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529042656-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529052808-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529052808-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529063047-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529063047-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529070121-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529070121-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529073157-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529073157-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529080230-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529080230-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529083306-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529083306-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529090343-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529090343-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529093420-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529093420-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529100456-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529100456-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529103534-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529103534-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529110609-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529110609-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529113647-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529113647-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529120724-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529120724-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529123805-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529123805-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529130841-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529130841-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529133919-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529133919-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529140955-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529140955-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529144032-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529144032-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529151108-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529151108-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529154148-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529154148-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529161225-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529161225-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529164303-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529164303-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529171337-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529171337-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529181443-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529181443-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529191553-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529191553-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529201702-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529201702-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529211806-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529211806-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529221858-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529221858-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529231951-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130529231951-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530002045-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530002045-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530012143-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530012143-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530022241-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530022241-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530032337-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530032337-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530042433-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530042433-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530052524-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530052524-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530062618-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530062618-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530072713-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530072713-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530082807-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530082807-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530092859-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530092859-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530100111-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530100111-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530103142-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530103142-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530110216-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530110216-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530113252-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530113252-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530120335-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530120335-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530123408-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530123408-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530130444-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530130444-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530133518-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530133518-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530140601-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530140601-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530143640-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530143640-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530150718-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530150718-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530160823-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530160823-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530163856-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530163856-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530170934-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530170934-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530174007-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530174007-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530181042-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530181042-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530184116-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530184116-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530191151-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530191151-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530194226-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530194226-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530201303-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530201303-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530204337-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530204337-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530211412-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530211412-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530214445-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530214445-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530221522-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530221522-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530224554-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530224554-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530231629-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530231629-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530234703-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130530234703-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531001740-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531001740-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531011848-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531011848-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531014925-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531014925-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531022002-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531022002-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531032111-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531032111-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531042217-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531042217-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531045251-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531045251-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531052326-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531052326-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531062533-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531062533-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531072634-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531072634-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531075708-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531075708-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531082744-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531082744-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531085817-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531085817-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531092853-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531092853-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531095925-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531095925-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531103000-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531103000-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531110034-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531110034-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531113108-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531113108-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531120141-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531120141-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531123217-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531123217-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531130250-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531130250-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531140358-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531140358-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531143433-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531143433-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531150508-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531150508-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531153544-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531153544-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531160619-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531160619-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531170723-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531170723-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531180827-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531180827-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531183904-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531183904-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531190937-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531190937-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531201042-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531201042-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531204117-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531204117-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531211152-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531211152-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531214230-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531214230-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531221304-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531221304-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531224340-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531224340-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531231415-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531231415-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531234451-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130531234451-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601001524-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601001524-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601004601-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601004601-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601011635-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601011635-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601014712-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601014712-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601021746-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601021746-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601024824-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601024824-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601031859-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601031859-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601034936-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601034936-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601042011-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601042011-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601045048-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601045048-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601052123-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601052123-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601055159-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601055159-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601062422-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601062422-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601065455-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601065455-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601072529-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601072529-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601075604-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601075604-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601082636-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601082636-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601085712-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601085712-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601092747-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601092747-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601095825-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601095825-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601102858-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601102858-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601105933-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601105933-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601113006-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601113006-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601120043-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601120043-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601123135-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601123135-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601130211-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601130211-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601133245-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601133245-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601140322-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601140322-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601143356-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601143356-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601150432-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601150432-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601153507-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601153507-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601160544-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601160544-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601163620-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601163620-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601170657-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601170657-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601173731-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601173731-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601180808-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601180808-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601183843-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601183843-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601190922-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601190922-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601193957-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601193957-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601201033-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601201033-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601204110-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601204110-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601211146-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601211146-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601214224-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601214224-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601221303-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601221303-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601231413-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601231413-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601234449-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130601234449-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602001527-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602001527-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602004605-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602004605-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602011644-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602011644-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602021754-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602021754-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602031902-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602031902-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602042010-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602042010-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602052122-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602052122-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602062343-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602062343-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602072444-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602072444-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602075519-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602075519-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602082556-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602082556-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602085631-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602085631-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602092707-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602092707-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602095741-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602095741-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602102817-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602102817-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602105848-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602105848-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602112924-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602112924-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602115957-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602115957-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602123032-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602123032-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602130107-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602130107-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602133143-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602133143-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602140217-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602140217-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602143257-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602143257-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602150332-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602150332-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602153406-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602153406-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602160441-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602160441-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602163516-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602163516-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602170549-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602170549-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602173627-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602173627-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602180701-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602180701-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602183739-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602183739-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602190815-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602190815-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602193908-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602193908-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602200945-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602200945-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602204027-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602204027-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602211102-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602211102-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602214141-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602214141-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602221217-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602221217-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602224255-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602224255-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602231330-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130602231330-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603001440-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603001440-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603011550-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603011550-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603021658-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603021658-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603031805-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603031805-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603041916-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603041916-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603052021-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603052021-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603062237-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603062237-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603072337-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603072337-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603075413-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603075413-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603082446-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603082446-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603085522-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603085522-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603092556-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603092556-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603095632-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603095632-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603102705-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603102705-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603112813-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603112813-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603115850-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603115850-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603122924-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603122924-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603133031-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603133031-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603140107-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603140107-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603143142-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603143142-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603150219-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603150219-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603153254-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603153254-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603160332-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603160332-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603163407-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603163407-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603170442-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603170442-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603173516-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603173516-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603180554-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603180554-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603190719-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603190719-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603200827-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603200827-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603210934-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603210934-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603221042-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603221042-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603231147-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130603231147-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604001257-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604001257-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604011406-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604011406-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604021516-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604021516-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604031625-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604031625-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604041734-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604041734-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604051843-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604051843-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604062109-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604062109-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604065141-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604065141-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604072215-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604072215-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604075249-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604075249-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604082326-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604082326-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604085401-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604085401-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604092441-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604092441-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604095517-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604095517-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604102558-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604102558-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604112702-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604112702-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604122808-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604122808-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604132913-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604132913-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604143016-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604143016-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604153120-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604153120-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604163224-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604163224-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604173329-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604173329-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604180401-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604180401-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604190505-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604190505-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604200606-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604200606-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604210710-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604210710-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604220810-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604220810-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604230914-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130604230914-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605001014-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605001014-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605011117-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605011117-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605021220-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605021220-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605024257-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605024257-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605031329-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605031329-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605041432-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605041432-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605051532-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605051532-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605054606-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605054606-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605061819-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605061819-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605071920-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605071920-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605082020-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605082020-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605085055-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605085055-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605092129-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605092129-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605102230-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605102230-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605105303-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605105303-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605112335-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605112335-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605122436-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605122436-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605132540-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605132540-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605142645-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605142645-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605152748-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605152748-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605162852-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605162852-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605172954-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605172954-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605190303-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605190303-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605200427-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605200427-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605203506-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605203506-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605210545-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605210545-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605220654-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605220654-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605230804-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130605230804-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606000915-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606000915-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606011023-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606011023-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606021134-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606021134-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606031243-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606031243-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606041349-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606041349-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606051456-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606051456-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606061816-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606061816-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606064850-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606064850-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606071924-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606071924-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606075000-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606075000-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606082035-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606082035-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606085110-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606085110-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606092147-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606092147-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606095222-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606095222-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606102257-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606102257-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606105332-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606105332-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606112408-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606112408-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606115441-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606115441-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606122516-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606122516-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606132622-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606132622-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606142728-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606142728-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606152831-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606152831-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606155905-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606155905-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606162940-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606162940-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606173044-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606173044-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606183147-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606183147-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606193252-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606193252-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606200327-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606200327-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606210431-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606210431-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606213506-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606213506-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606220538-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606220538-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606230644-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130606230644-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607000750-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607000750-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607010900-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607010900-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607021011-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607021011-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607031119-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607031119-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607041223-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607041223-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607051326-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607051326-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607061627-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607061627-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607071729-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607071729-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607081836-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607081836-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607084912-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607084912-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607091947-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607091947-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607095024-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607095024-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607102057-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607102057-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607112201-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607112201-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607122305-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607122305-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607132414-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607132414-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607142517-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607142517-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607145554-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607145554-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607152626-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607152626-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607162731-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607162731-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607172837-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607172837-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607182942-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607182942-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607193049-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607193049-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607200126-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607200126-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607203200-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607203200-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607213308-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607213308-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607220344-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607220344-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607230451-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130607230451-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608000601-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608000601-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608003638-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608003638-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608010715-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608010715-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608020824-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608020824-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608030931-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608030931-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608041040-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608041040-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608051146-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608051146-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608061436-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608061436-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608071543-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608071543-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608081647-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608081647-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608084723-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608084723-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608091759-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608091759-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608101936-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608101936-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608112039-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608112039-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608122145-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608122145-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608132249-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608132249-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608142355-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608142355-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608152501-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608152501-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608162608-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608162608-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608172715-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608172715-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608182824-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608182824-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608185857-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608185857-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608192933-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608192933-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608203040-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608203040-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608213147-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608213147-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608223254-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608223254-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608230329-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130608230329-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609000436-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609000436-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609010540-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609010540-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609020649-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609020649-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609030757-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609030757-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609040904-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609040904-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609051007-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609051007-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609061227-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609061227-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609064303-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609064303-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609071336-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609071336-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609074413-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609074413-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609081448-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609081448-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609084524-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609084524-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609091558-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609091558-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609094634-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609094634-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609101706-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609101706-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609104741-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609104741-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609111816-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609111816-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609114851-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609114851-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609121924-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609121924-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609125001-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609125001-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609132034-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609132034-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609135110-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609135110-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609142144-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609142144-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609152249-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609152249-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609162352-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609162352-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609172457-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609172457-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609182602-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609182602-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609192709-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609192709-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609202819-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609202819-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609212925-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609212925-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609223030-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609223030-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609233140-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130609233140-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610003246-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610003246-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610010322-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610010322-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610020429-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610020429-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610030536-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610030536-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610040646-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610040646-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610050753-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610050753-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610061039-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610061039-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610064112-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610064112-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610071146-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610071146-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610074221-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610074221-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610081257-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610081257-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610084331-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610084331-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610091408-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610091408-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610094442-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610094442-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610101517-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610101517-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610104551-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610104551-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610111626-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610111626-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610114659-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610114659-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610121735-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610121735-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610131841-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610131841-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610134916-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610134916-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610141952-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610141952-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610152057-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610152057-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610162207-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610162207-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610172313-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610172313-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610182422-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610182422-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610192539-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610192539-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610200659-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610200659-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610210805-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610210805-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610213841-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610213841-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610220914-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610220914-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610231028-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130610231028-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611001136-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611001136-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611011246-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611011246-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611021353-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611021353-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611031502-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611031502-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611041608-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611041608-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611051713-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611051713-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611061923-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611061923-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611065015-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611065015-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611072053-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611072053-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611075130-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611075130-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611082203-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611082203-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611085244-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611085244-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611092320-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611092320-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611095357-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611095357-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611102432-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611102432-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611105507-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611105507-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611112542-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611112542-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611115618-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611115618-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611122652-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611122652-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611125734-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611125734-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611132809-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611132809-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611135844-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611135844-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611142917-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611142917-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611145951-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611145951-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611153027-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611153027-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611160103-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611160103-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611163136-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611163136-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611170213-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611170213-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611173247-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611173247-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611180324-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611180324-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611192617-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611192617-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611202725-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611202725-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611212831-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611212831-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611215914-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611215914-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611222951-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611222951-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611230026-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611230026-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611233103-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130611233103-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612003211-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612003211-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612010247-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612010247-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612013324-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612013324-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612023438-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612023438-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612030514-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612030514-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612040626-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612040626-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612050730-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612050730-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612061018-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612061018-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612064054-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612064054-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612071127-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612071127-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612074201-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612074201-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612081238-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612081238-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612084316-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612084316-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612091351-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612091351-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612094428-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612094428-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612101502-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612101502-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612104539-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612104539-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612111612-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612111612-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612114721-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612114721-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612121754-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612121754-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612124832-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612124832-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612131904-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612131904-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612134941-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612134941-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612142014-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612142014-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612145051-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612145051-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612152127-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612152127-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612162233-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612162233-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612172342-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612172342-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612182448-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612182448-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612192554-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612192554-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612202659-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612202659-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612212805-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612212805-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612222910-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612222910-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612233023-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130612233023-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613000103-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613000103-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613003140-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613003140-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613013251-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613013251-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613020334-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613020334-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613023409-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613023409-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613030447-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613030447-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613033525-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613033525-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613043633-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613043633-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613050711-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613050711-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613053745-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613053745-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613061018-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613061018-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613071123-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613071123-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613081236-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613081236-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613084312-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613084312-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613091352-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613091352-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613101503-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613101503-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613111616-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613111616-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613114655-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613114655-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613121731-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613121731-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613133138-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613133138-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613143302-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613143302-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613150340-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613150340-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613160453-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613160453-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613170603-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613170603-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613180713-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613180713-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613190821-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613190821-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613200930-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613200930-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613211037-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613211037-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613214113-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613214113-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613221148-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613221148-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613231301-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130613231301-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614001411-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614001411-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614011527-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614011527-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614021647-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614021647-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614031801-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614031801-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614041913-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614041913-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614052029-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614052029-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614062337-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614062337-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614065414-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614065414-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614072449-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614072449-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614075527-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614075527-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614082603-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614082603-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614085642-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614085642-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614092719-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614092719-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614095757-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614095757-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614102832-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614102832-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614105907-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614105907-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614112942-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614112942-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614120020-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614120020-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614123053-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614123053-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614133158-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614133158-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614140234-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614140234-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614143307-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614143307-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614150346-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614150346-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614153420-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614153420-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614160457-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614160457-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614163535-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614163535-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614170613-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614170613-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614173647-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614173647-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614180724-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614180724-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614183759-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614183759-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614190835-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614190835-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614193909-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614193909-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614200944-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614200944-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614204018-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614204018-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614211054-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614211054-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614221157-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614221157-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614231304-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130614231304-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615001411-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615001411-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615011518-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615011518-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615021625-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615021625-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615031728-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615031728-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615041834-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615041834-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615051939-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615051939-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615062218-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615062218-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615065249-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615065249-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615072327-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615072327-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615075401-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615075401-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615082435-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615082435-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615085510-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615085510-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615092546-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615092546-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615095617-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615095617-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615102652-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615102652-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615105726-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615105726-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615112802-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615112802-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615115834-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615115834-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615122907-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615122907-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615125940-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615125940-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615133015-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615133015-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615140047-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615140047-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615143123-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615143123-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615150154-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615150154-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615153229-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615153229-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615160302-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615160302-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615163339-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615163339-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615170411-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615170411-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615173446-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615173446-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615180517-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615180517-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615183558-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615183558-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615190630-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615190630-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615193705-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615193705-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615200738-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615200738-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615203812-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615203812-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615210845-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615210845-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615213920-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615213920-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615220950-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615220950-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615224028-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615224028-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615231059-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615231059-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615234134-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130615234134-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616001205-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616001205-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616004241-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616004241-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616011314-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616011314-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616014349-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616014349-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616021421-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616021421-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616024457-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616024457-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616031534-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616031534-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616034610-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616034610-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616041644-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616041644-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616044719-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616044719-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616051751-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616051751-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616054828-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616054828-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616062040-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616062040-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616065113-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616065113-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616072141-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616072141-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616075208-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616075208-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616082232-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616082232-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616092320-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616092320-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616102408-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616102408-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616112455-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616112455-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616122546-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616122546-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616125613-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616125613-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616132639-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616132639-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616135707-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616135707-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616145754-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616145754-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616152819-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616152819-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616155845-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616155845-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616162909-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616162909-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616165936-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616165936-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616173001-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616173001-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616180029-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616180029-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616183052-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616183052-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616193132-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616193132-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616203232-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616203232-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616210304-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616210304-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616220358-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616220358-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616230448-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130616230448-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617000540-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617000540-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617010629-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617010629-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617020720-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617020720-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617030810-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617030810-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617040859-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617040859-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617050947-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617050947-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617061034-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617061034-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617071651-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617071651-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617081913-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617081913-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617084951-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617084951-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617092028-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617092028-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617102137-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617102137-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617105212-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617105212-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617112250-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617112250-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617115326-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617115326-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617122405-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617122405-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617132513-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617132513-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617142618-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617142618-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617152728-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617152728-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617162834-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617162834-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617165909-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617165909-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617172945-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617172945-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617183100-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617183100-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617193214-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617193214-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617200248-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617200248-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617210359-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617210359-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617220506-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617220506-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617230616-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130617230616-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618000723-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618000723-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618010831-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618010831-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618020939-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618020939-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618031056-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618031056-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618041205-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618041205-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618051310-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618051310-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618061542-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618061542-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618064619-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618064619-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618071649-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618071649-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618074724-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618074724-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618081757-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618081757-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618084838-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618084838-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618091917-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618091917-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618094955-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618094955-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618102033-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618102033-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618105109-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618105109-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618112139-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618112139-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618115222-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618115222-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618122253-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618122253-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618133842-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618133842-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618140922-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618140922-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618151107-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618151107-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618161251-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618161251-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618164442-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618164442-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618171546-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618171546-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618174654-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618174654-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618181803-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618181803-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618184913-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618184913-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618192020-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618192020-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618195126-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618195126-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618202230-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618202230-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618212431-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618212431-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618222625-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618222625-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618232818-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618232818-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618235916-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130618235916-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619003011-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619003011-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619010107-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619010107-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619013200-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619013200-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619020258-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619020258-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619023350-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619023350-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619030436-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619030436-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619033527-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619033527-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619040610-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619040610-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619050738-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619050738-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619053828-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619053828-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619060908-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619060908-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619071145-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619071145-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619074230-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619074230-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619081310-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619081310-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619091430-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619091430-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619101549-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619101549-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619111709-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619111709-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619121830-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619121830-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619131948-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619131948-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619142106-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619142106-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619152251-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619152251-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619155336-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619155336-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619162425-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619162425-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619165511-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619165511-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619172551-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619172551-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619175637-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619175637-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619182716-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619182716-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619185804-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619185804-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619192843-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619192843-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619195931-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619195931-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619203011-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619203011-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619210056-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619210056-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619213136-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619213136-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619220224-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619220224-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619223303-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619223303-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619230350-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619230350-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619233439-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130619233439-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620000526-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620000526-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620003614-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620003614-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620010703-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620010703-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620013753-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620013753-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620020841-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620020841-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620023937-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620023937-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620031023-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620031023-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620034113-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620034113-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620041201-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620041201-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620044250-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620044250-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620051335-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620051335-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620054422-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620054422-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620061623-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620061623-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620064708-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620064708-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620071751-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620071751-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620074839-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620074839-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620081923-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620081923-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620085010-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620085010-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620092054-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620092054-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620095141-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620095141-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620102228-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620102228-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620105313-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620105313-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620112357-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620112357-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620115443-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620115443-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620122528-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620122528-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620125613-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620125613-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620132657-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620132657-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620135744-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620135744-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620164422-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620164422-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620171512-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620171512-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620174609-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620174609-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620181706-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620181706-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620184802-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620184802-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620191901-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620191901-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620195006-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620195006-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620202108-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620202108-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620205215-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620205215-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620212320-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620212320-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620215430-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620215430-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620232814-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620232814-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620235928-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130620235928-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130621003034-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130621003034-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130621010143-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130621010143-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130621013249-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130621013249-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130621020359-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130621020359-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130621023503-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130621023503-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130621030559-l.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130621030559-m.list
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\temp.zip
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\WINDOWS
C:\Install.exe
c:\windows\system32\Packet.dll
c:\windows\system32\pthreadVC.dll
c:\windows\system32\SET71.tmp
c:\windows\system32\wpcap.dll
c:\windows\tmp
c:\windows\tmp\dd_vcredistMSI3D8C.txt
c:\windows\tmp\dd_vcredistUI3D8C.txt
c:\windows\tmp\qtsingleapp-koboex-f4a6-0-lockfile
.
.


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\00avast]
@="{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}]
2012-10-30 23:50	121528	------w-	c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShell.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"LightShot"="c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\LightShot.exe" [2012-02-03 220160]
"ccleaner"="c:\program files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe" [2013-03-25 3497240]
"Facebook Update"="c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Facebook\Update\FacebookUpdate.exe" [2013-06-10 138096]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2013-04-18 39408]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2008-05-16 16862720]
"IMJPMIG8.1"="c:\windows\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" [2008-04-14 208952]
"MSPY2002"="c:\windows\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe" [2008-04-14 59392]
"PHIME2002ASync"="c:\windows\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE" [2008-04-14 455168]
"PHIME2002A"="c:\windows\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE" [2008-04-14 455168]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2012-12-19 41208]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2013-05-11 958576]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe" [2012-08-17 296096]
"avast"="c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" [2012-10-30 4297136]
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe" [2013-03-21 472992]
"SwitchBoard"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe" [2010-02-19 517096]
"AdobeCS6ServiceManager"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe" [2012-03-09 1073312]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2013-03-12 253816]
.
[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"DWQueuedReporting"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" [2011-07-27 434080]
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
NETGEAR WNA3100 Genie.lnk - c:\program files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe [2013-5-28 8364288]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Wdf01000.sys]
@="Driver"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center]
"AntiVirusOverride"=dword:00000001
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Sync\\WindowsLiveSync.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\matthew1and5\\My Documents\\Downloads\\solutoinstaller-_wq2D7Yts0C4.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\matthew1and5\\Local Settings\\Application Data\\Facebook\\Video\\Skype\\FacebookVideoCalling.exe"=
.
R2 DragonUpdater;COMODO Dragon Update Service;c:\program files\Comodo\Dragon\dragon_updater.exe [6/20/2013 9:00 AM 2095752]
R2 ETService;Empowering Technology Service;c:\program files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe [8/5/2010 12:52 AM 24576]
R2 MBAMScheduler;MBAMScheduler;c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe [8/13/2013 6:20 PM 418376]
R2 MBAMService;MBAMService;c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [8/13/2013 6:20 PM 701512]
R2 ogmservice;Online Games Manager;c:\program files\Online Games Manager\ogmservice.exe [8/8/2013 9:18 AM 559552]
R3 BCMH43XX;Broadcom 802.11 USB Network Adapter Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\bcmwlhigh5.sys [5/28/2013 1:58 PM 1034240]
R3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [8/13/2013 6:20 PM 22856]
S1 aswSnx;aswSnx; [x]
S1 aswSP;aswSP; [x]
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk; [x]
S2 Norton Internet Security;Norton Internet Security;"c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe" /s "Norton Internet Security" /m "c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\diMaster.dll" /prefetch:1 --> c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe [?]
S2 WSWNA3100;WSWNA3100;c:\program files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvc.exe [5/28/2013 1:58 PM 303360]
S3 BBSvc;Bing Bar Update Service;"c:\program files\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE" --> c:\program files\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE [?]
S3 cpuz134;cpuz134;\??\c:\docume~1\MATTHE~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cpuz134\cpuz134_x32.sys --> c:\docume~1\MATTHE~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cpuz134\cpuz134_x32.sys [?]
S3 cpuz136;cpuz136;\??\c:\windows\TEMP\cpuz136\cpuz136_x32.sys --> c:\windows\TEMP\cpuz136\cpuz136_x32.sys [?]
S3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2/19/2010 1:37 PM 517096]
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - WS2IFSL
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{8A69D345-D564-463c-AFF1-A69D9E530F96}]
2013-09-23 04:22	1177552	----a-w-	c:\program files\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\Installer\chrmstp.exe
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2013-09-25 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-12-01 21:35]
.
2013-09-25 c:\windows\Tasks\Disk Cleanup.job
- c:\windows\system32\cleanmgr.exe [2009-03-13 12:00]
.
2013-09-24 c:\windows\Tasks\FacebookUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009Core.job
- c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Facebook\Update\FacebookUpdate.exe [2013-06-10 22:02]
.
2013-09-25 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cdd42a48bf2014.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-07-30 04:58]
.
2013-09-25 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce317de17aa0ca.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-07-30 04:58]
.
2013-09-25 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce7f829795365c.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-07-30 04:58]
.
2013-09-25 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-07-30 04:58]
.
2013-09-24 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010Core.job
- c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-08-09 21:35]
.
2013-09-25 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010UA.job
- c:\documents and settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-08-09 21:35]
.
2013-09-25 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2012-07-27 19:27]
.
2013-09-22 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2012-07-27 19:27]
.
2013-09-03 c:\windows\Tasks\ReclaimerResumeInstall_matthew1and5.job
- c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Real\Update\UpgradeHelper\RealPlayer\10.60\agent\rnupgagent.exe [2013-09-03 01:44]
.
2013-09-25 c:\windows\Tasks\update-S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
- c:\program files\Skillbrains\Updater\Updater.exe [2012-09-21 05:26]
.
2013-09-25 c:\windows\Tasks\update-sys.job
- c:\program files\Skillbrains\Updater\Updater.exe [2012-09-21 05:26]
.
2013-09-25 c:\windows\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{042C18C8-CDF0-49EE-A260-F2CEEBFEDE6A}.job
- c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2007-08-14 09:31]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = iexplore
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
TCP: Interfaces\{BAB149FD-C99D-4153-A329-B2FA1E3B9D59}: NameServer = 8.26.56.26,156.154.70.22
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
WebBrowser-{EBD898F8-FCF6-4694-BC3B-EABC7271EEB1} - (no file)
WebBrowser-{41534932-2D56-3600-76A7-7A786E7484D7} - (no file)
HKCU-Run-Driver Restore - c:\program files\Driver Restore\Driver Restore\DriverRestore.exe
HKCU-Run-EA Core - c:\program files\Electronic Arts\EADM\Core.exe
HKCU-Run-AdobeBridge - (no file)
HKLM-Run-eRecoveryService - (no file)
HKLM-Run-ROC_ROC_NT - c:\program files\AVG Secure Search\ROC_ROC_NT.exe
AddRemove-InstallBrain Updater Service - c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\InstallBrainService\ibsvc.exe
AddRemove-MagniPic - c:\docume~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\INSTAL~3\MagniPic\Setup.exe
AddRemove-{CE3B29B4-F66C-431D-A1F6-BE4E15D80B42} - c:\docume~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\INSTAL~3\{CE3B2~1\Setup.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2013-09-25 03:43
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet003\Services\Norton Internet Security]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe\" /s \"Norton Internet Security\" /m \"c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\diMaster.dll\" /prefetch:1"
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_7_700_224_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_7_700_224_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\*'%ù*_*a*u*t*o*_*f*i*l*e*\shell\edit\command]
@=expand:"%SystemRoot%\\system32\\NOTEPAD.EXE %1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\*'%ù*_*a*u*t*o*_*f*i*l*e*\shell\open\command]
@=expand:"%SystemRoot%\\system32\\NOTEPAD.EXE %1"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(1696)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\IEFRAME.dll
c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
c:\windows\system32\msls31.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\windows\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
c:\windows\RTHDCPL.EXE
c:\documents and settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\4.4.2.0\LightShot.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2013-09-25 03:48:30 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2013-09-25 08:48
.
Pre-Run: 111,642,390,528 bytes free
Post-Run: 112,194,150,400 bytes free
.
WindowsXP-KB310994-SP2-Home-BootDisk-ENU.exe
[boot loader]
timeout=2
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
c:\cmdcons\BOOTSECT.DAT="Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" /cmdcons
UnsupportedDebug="do not select this" /debug
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
.
- - End Of File - - 13EDBFABB382F508CD2DDEF3A41F6AA1
C7725D466CB95C52DF88B2D47709D196


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

ok finally thats it.
when this is all over can you tellme what is/was wrong with this pc?
and im just going to wait on the firefox thing til this is settled 
but thank you for all your help
maybe after this stuff and youre not entirely bored with my junk you can help me(?) 
ok guy will wait to hear from you
thanks so much as usual


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

since i did all those cleaner things my pc is very slow for some reason(?)
it has lots of lag time when i first open the google page
help please


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Not sure why that would be, as those removed can cause slowness, but lets have a look.

Firstly, do you know what this is:

c:\\Documents and Settings\\matthew1and5\\My Documents\\Downloads\\solutoinstaller-_wq2D7Yts0C4.exe

If you do, that's fine. Just curious as nothing comes up on searching.

Is it just happening on the first page you open up, and then its back to normal? There is a new java plugin that has been causing some issues, so lets re-run OTL and see what's there.


Double click on the OTL icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted. 
Click the Quick Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long. 
When the scan completes, it will open one notepad window, *OTL.Txt*. This is saved in the same location as OTL. 
Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of this file, and post it in your topic 


As to what was wrong with the pc, I can tell you what you had installed which is classed as either malware or addware. I'll post that after the OTL log 

Also, with the firefox, can you post the link to the site that you got it from. Was it this one?

http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/

eddie


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

yes on the firefox

c:\\Documents and Settings\\matthew1and5\\My Documents\\Downloads\\solutoinstaller-_wq2D7Yts0C4.exe
matthew1and5 is me the rest i dont know???i see this when i went to my downloads

http://prntscr.com/1uk16k

no it happens thru out when im on pc.


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

OTL logfile created on: 10/1/2013 12:06:04 AM - Run 4
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

894.42 Mb Total Physical Memory | 658.04 Mb Available Physical Memory | 73.57% Memory free
2.12 Gb Paging File | 1.69 Gb Available in Paging File | 79.80% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 1344 2688 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 139.04 Gb Total Space | 104.61 Gb Free Space | 75.24% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 5.55 Gb Total Space | 0.00 Gb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: UDF

Computer Name: EMACHINE-98E05C | User Name: matthew1and5 | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Quick Scan
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2013/08/22 12:56:30 | 000,313,120 | ---- | M] (Skillbrains) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\4.4.2.0\Lightshot.exe
PRC - [2013/08/11 16:06:29 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\OTL.exe
PRC - [2013/08/08 09:18:38 | 000,559,552 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Online Games Manager\ogmservice.exe
PRC - [2013/07/01 18:44:13 | 000,182,184 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
PRC - [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
PRC - [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,532,040 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
PRC - [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
PRC - [2012/10/30 18:50:59 | 004,297,136 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
PRC - [2012/08/17 17:29:16 | 000,296,096 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe
PRC - [2011/12/08 16:53:32 | 008,364,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe
PRC - [2008/07/16 16:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe
PRC - [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
PRC - [2007/12/10 22:15:04 | 000,012,800 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2013/08/13 17:54:58 | 000,998,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\cf3c9d1496acdcb836853e59fe20223b\System.Management.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/08/13 17:53:02 | 000,212,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\15fd2d2f4e709154b44187a6915db244\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/08/13 17:52:56 | 000,771,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\f4ea3ea9bbe98bbc32c6def83bd2962d\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/08/13 17:46:48 | 012,434,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\a12a09aaa2c560a808dea7eaba5040c1\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/08/13 17:46:33 | 001,593,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\3b34cb206ab0cec687c3730b14cdff57\System.Drawing.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/08/13 17:39:09 | 007,977,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\10df39542df7d48462451fc39bce8418\System.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/07/11 02:43:11 | 011,497,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\b14359470744c840c59fbe4e58034fd6\mscorlib.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/12/08 16:53:32 | 008,364,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe
MOD - [2011/09/13 16:57:20 | 000,282,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvcLib.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:31 | 000,270,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\log4net\1.2.10.0__1b44e1d426115821\log4net.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:31 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Utility\3.0.3010.0__4df5dcab8860d239\Framework.Utility.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:31 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Utility.CommonFunctions\3.0.3010.0__770d2a375f176870\Framework.Utility.CommonFunctions.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,061,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Library\3.0.3010.0__3036420f80dd6947\Framework.Library.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Model.Controller\3.0.3010.0__14bcaafdb44b5951\Framework.Model.Controller.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,015,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Host\3.0.3010.0__672b450de5a7e94a\Framework.Host.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,009,216 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Model.ControllerInterface\3.0.3010.0__d842b71b4d6ed079\Framework.Model.ControllerInterface.dll
MOD - [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,006,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.PluginInterface\3.0.3010.0__9ecdf03bb2054f94\Framework.PluginInterface.dll
MOD - [2008/07/16 16:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE -- (SeaPort)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe /s Norton Internet Security /m C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\diMaster.dll /prefetch:1 -- (Norton Internet Security)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE -- (BBSvc)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe -- (avast! Antivirus)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll -- (AppMgmt)
SRV - [2013/08/08 09:18:38 | 000,559,552 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Online Games Manager\ogmservice.exe -- (ogmservice)
SRV - [2013/07/19 16:35:40 | 000,256,904 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2013/07/01 18:44:13 | 000,182,184 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe -- (JavaQuickStarterService)
SRV - [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe -- (MBAMService)
SRV - [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe -- (MBAMScheduler)
SRV - [2011/12/07 18:31:00 | 000,303,360 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvc.exe -- (WSWNA3100)
SRV - [2010/02/19 13:37:14 | 000,517,096 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe -- (SwitchBoard)
SRV - [2008/07/16 16:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe -- (ETService)
SRV - [2007/12/10 22:15:04 | 000,012,800 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems) [Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe -- (AgereModemAudio)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (WDICA)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRELI)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDCOMP)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (PCIDump)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (lbrtfdc)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- c:\acernb\int15.sys -- (int15.sys)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\cpuz136\cpuz136_x32.sys -- (cpuz136)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\DOCUME~1\MATTHE~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cpuz134\cpuz134_x32.sys -- (cpuz134)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Changer)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\imkarla\catchme.sys -- (catchme)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswTdi)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswSP)
DRV - File not found [File_System | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswSnx)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (AswRdr)
DRV - File not found [File_System | Auto | Stopped] -- -- (aswMon2)
DRV - File not found [File_System | Auto | Stopped] -- -- (aswFsBlk)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Aavmker4)
DRV - [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,022,856 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbam.sys -- (MBAMProtector)
DRV - [2011/12/12 17:43:00 | 001,034,240 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bcmwlhigh5.sys -- (BCMH43XX)
DRV - [2008/07/16 15:56:06 | 000,015,392 | ---- | M] (Acer, Inc.) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\int15.sys -- (int15)
DRV - [2008/05/20 04:53:00 | 004,800,000 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -- (IntcAzAudAddService)
DRV - [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,088,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys -- (NwlnkIpx)
DRV - [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,063,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys -- (NwlnkNb)
DRV - [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys -- (NwlnkSpx)
DRV - [2008/03/05 00:10:54 | 001,203,808 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AGRSM.sys -- (AgereSoftModem)
DRV - [2008/01/28 23:37:48 | 000,022,016 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvnetbus.sys -- (nvnetbus)
DRV - [2008/01/28 23:37:46 | 000,054,016 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NVENETFD.sys -- (NVENETFD)
DRV - [2005/08/10 09:06:28 | 000,019,968 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfsync02.sys -- (sfsync02)
DRV - [2005/08/10 07:44:04 | 000,050,688 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfdrv01.sys -- (sfdrv01)
DRV - [2005/05/16 08:20:39 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfhlp02.sys -- (sfhlp02)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = Reg Error: Value error.
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Secondary Start Pages = Reg Error: Value error.
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=OIE8HP&PC=UP62
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com/
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = en-us
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {FB53D2C7-B99B-46BC-AA1F-F862AFFE83CF}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{FB53D2C7-B99B-46BC-AA1F-F862AFFE83CF}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rlz=1I7ACEW_en
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "about:home"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: %7B20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b%7D:0.0.0
FF - prefs.js..keyword.URL: ""
FF - user.js - File not found

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_8_800_94.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/ShockwavePlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1203133.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Google.com/GoogleEarthPlugin: C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll (Google)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.25.2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.25.2: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=14.0.8051.1204: C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@oberon-media.com/ONCAdapter: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Oberon Media\NCAdapter\1.0.0.14\npapicomadapter.dll (Oberon-Media )
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nppl3260;version=15.0.6.14: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprjplug;version=15.0.6.14: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpchromebrowserrecordext;version=15.0.6.14: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprphtml5videoshim;version=15.0.6.14: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpplugin;version=15.0.6.14: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprpplugin.dll (RealPlayer)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@videolan.org/vlc,version=2.0.7: C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\npvlc.dll (VideoLAN)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\adobe.com/AdobeAAMDetect: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll (Adobe Systems)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{0153E448-190B-4987-BDE1-F256CADA672F}: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\WebRep\FF [2013/03/15 14:03:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\Social Privacy\FF\

[2013/06/18 23:21:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions
[2013/09/20 15:54:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions
[2013/06/18 23:33:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Greasemonkey) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}
[2013/06/18 23:33:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\staged
[2013/06/18 22:08:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions
[2013/03/15 13:51:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Lightshot (screenshot tool)) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{394DCBA4-1F92-4f8e-8EC9-8D2CB90CB69B}(2)
[2013/03/15 13:51:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Greasemonkey) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}
[2013/03/15 13:51:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\staged(2)
[2013/05/24 18:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ecsfh9jh.default\extensions
[2013/05/24 18:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkaq102z.default\extensions
[2013/05/24 18:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa(2).default\extensions
[2013/08/28 21:31:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions
[2013/06/18 23:20:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\extensions
[2013/06/18 23:33:12 | 000,269,448 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/03/15 13:03:36 | 000,269,007 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/04/06 01:00:14 | 000,269,007 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkaq102z.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/04/06 13:39:23 | 000,269,007 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/06/18 00:04:29 | 000,269,448 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/06/18 22:12:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\Extensions
[2013/04/06 13:24:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions(2)
[2013/04/06 00:58:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Default) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions(2)\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}(2)
[2013/06/18 23:21:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\browser(2)\extensions(2)
[2013/06/17 23:55:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Default) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\browser(2)\extensions(2)\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}(2)

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?q={searchTerms}&{google:RLZ}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}{googlemniboxStartMarginParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}client={google:suggestClient}&q={searchTerms}&{google:cursorPosition}{google:zeroPrefixUrl}sugkey={google:suggestAPIKeyParameter}
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Disabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer (Enabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\29.0.1547.76\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft\u00AE DRM (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\npdrmv2.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Media Player Plug-in Dynamic Link Library (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\npdsplay.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft\u00AE DRM (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\npwmsdrm.dll
CHR - plugin: RealNetworks(tm) Chrome Background Extension Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) HTML5VideoShim Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll
CHR - plugin: Facebook Video Calling Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Facebook\Video\Skype\npFacebookVideoCalling.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: AdobeAAMDetect (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll
CHR - plugin: Oberon com adapter (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Oberon Media\NCAdapter\1.0.0.14\npapicomadapter.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Earth Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U25 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: VLC Web Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\npvlc.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Live\u00AE Photo Gallery (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave for Director (Enabled) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1203133.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_8_800_94.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.250.17 (Enabled) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Presentation Foundation (Enabled) = c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) G2 LiveConnect-Enabled Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll
CHR - plugin: RealJukebox NS Plugin (Enabled) = c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer Download Plugin (Enabled) = c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprpplugin.dll
CHR - Extension: Google Docs = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.0.0.6_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Docs = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Drive = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Drive = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\
CHR - Extension: YouTube = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\
CHR - Extension: YouTube = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.6_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Search = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Search = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\
CHR - Extension: Chrome In-App Payments service = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nmmhkkegccagdldgiimedpiccmgmieda\0.0.4.11_0\
CHR - Extension: Gmail = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2013/09/25 03:42:58 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer) - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll (RealPlayer)
O2 - BHO: (Accelerator Plugin) - {656EC4B7-072B-4698-B504-2A414C1F0037} - C:\PROGRA~1\PEOPLE~1\PRPL_I~1.DLL File not found
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.8313.1002\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Bing Bar Helper) - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" File not found
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Bing Bar) - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll File not found
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187} - No CLSID value found.
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeCS6ServiceManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [avast] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe (AVAST Software)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [ccleaner] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe (Piriform Ltd)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [LightShot] C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\LightShot.exe ()
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\NETGEAR WNA3100 Genie.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe ()
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Activities present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: HonorAutoRunSetting = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoCDBurning = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwprovau.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O16 - DPF: {149E45D8-163E-4189-86FC-45022AB2B6C9} file:///C:/Program%20Files/Mystery%20Case%20Files%20-%20Madame%20Fate/Images/stg_drm.ocx (SpinTop DRM Control)
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-4117-8430-A67417AA88CD/LegitCheckControl.cab (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool)
O16 - DPF: {233C1507-6A77-46A4-9443-F871F945D258} http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab (Shockwave ActiveX Control)
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class)
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1343287068843 (MUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab (HP Download Manager)
O16 - DPF: {B479199A-1242-4E3C-AD81-7F0DF801B4AE} http://download.microsoft.com/downl...584-842756A66467/MicrosoftDownloadManager.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {CC450D71-CC90-424C-8638-1F2DBAC87A54} file:///C:/Program%20Files/Mystery%20Case%20Files%20-%20Madame%20Fate/Images/armhelper.ocx (ArmHelper Control)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{7FCE32CC-5C6D-4498-A388-B708AE37C8D1}: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BAB149FD-C99D-4153-A329-B2FA1E3B9D59}: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BAB149FD-C99D-4153-A329-B2FA1E3B9D59}: NameServer = 8.26.56.26,156.154.70.22
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{E2D681EB-6E9C-42FC-91D8-6F09212667FB}: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O24 - Desktop WallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O24 - Desktop BackupWallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/03/13 10:27:39 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/07/08 01:09:23 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] - D:\AutoRun -- [ UDF ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/07/08 01:17:56 | 000,703,552 | R--- | M] (Electronic Arts Inc.) - D:\AutoRun.exe -- [ UDF ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/07/08 01:17:57 | 000,711,744 | R--- | M] (Electronic Arts Inc.) - D:\AutoRunGUI.dll -- [ UDF ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/07/08 01:17:51 | 000,000,164 | R--- | M] () - D:\autorun.inf -- [ UDF ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/09/30 23:55:32 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Recent
[2013/09/25 03:43:23 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\RECYCLER
[2013/09/25 03:06:28 | 000,000,000 | RHSD | C] -- C:\cmdcons
[2013/09/25 02:55:45 | 005,130,004 | R--- | C] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Desktop\imkarla.exe
[2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe
[2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe
[2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,212,480 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe
[2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe
[2013/09/25 02:52:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2013/09/25 02:52:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\erdnt
[2013/09/22 23:22:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Google Chrome
[2013/09/20 16:04:58 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\IECompatCache
[1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/10/01 00:09:00 | 000,000,436 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{042C18C8-CDF0-49EE-A260-F2CEEBFEDE6A}.job
[2013/09/30 23:45:03 | 000,001,018 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010UA.job
[2013/09/30 23:41:05 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce7f829795365c.job
[2013/09/30 23:30:00 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2013/09/30 23:13:09 | 000,000,898 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2013/09/30 23:02:18 | 000,000,390 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\update-S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/09/30 22:07:01 | 000,000,390 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\update-sys.job
[2013/09/30 21:28:00 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cdd42a48bf2014.job
[2013/09/30 16:51:00 | 000,000,894 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce317de17aa0ca.job
[2013/09/30 16:45:00 | 000,000,966 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010Core.job
[2013/09/30 12:03:34 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LogConfigTemp.xml
[2013/09/30 12:03:32 | 000,000,292 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/09/30 12:03:26 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2013/09/30 12:03:24 | 937,938,944 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2013/09/29 20:35:03 | 000,000,300 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/09/25 03:42:58 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
[2013/09/25 03:06:35 | 000,000,327 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\boot.ini
[2013/09/25 03:00:00 | 000,000,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Disk Cleanup.job
[2013/09/25 02:55:58 | 005,130,004 | R--- | M] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Desktop\imkarla.exe
[2013/09/23 12:19:45 | 000,001,833 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/09/22 23:22:31 | 000,001,815 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/09/11 03:24:18 | 003,634,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2013/09/02 20:45:05 | 000,000,438 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\ReclaimerResumeInstall_matthew1and5.job
[1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2013/09/25 03:06:34 | 000,000,211 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Boot.bak
[2013/09/25 03:06:30 | 000,260,272 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\cmldr
[2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe
[2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe
[2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe
[2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe
[2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe
[2013/09/22 23:22:31 | 000,001,833 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/09/22 23:22:31 | 000,001,815 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/06/20 19:11:57 | 000,000,162 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Reimage.ini
[2013/04/13 00:35:42 | 001,072,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrsdb0.bin
[2013/04/13 00:35:41 | 001,072,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrsdb1.bin
[2013/04/13 00:35:41 | 000,000,001 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrssel.bin
[2013/02/08 05:03:08 | 002,816,504 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdata.data
[2013/01/28 16:16:07 | 000,000,178 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
[2012/11/11 18:34:49 | 000,000,193 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.351.32.bc
[2012/09/21 15:26:43 | 000,000,757 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\UserProducts.xml
[2012/09/19 01:46:07 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2012/07/22 23:09:01 | 020,480,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\store-pp.jbs
[2012/07/02 14:00:04 | 000,000,664 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9caps.dat
[2012/06/15 23:10:07 | 000,000,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\GPlrLanc.dat
[2012/05/26 17:55:06 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll
[2012/05/20 18:27:06 | 000,363,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psisdecd.dll

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2009/03/13 10:52:07 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shdocvw.dll -- [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 001,499,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/02/09 07:10:48 | 000,473,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

========== LOP Check ==========

[2010/11/11 20:27:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\1128
[2012/10/20 21:57:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Allmyapps
[2013/06/20 17:36:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Anvisoft
[2012/11/12 14:01:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVAST Software
[2010/08/08 15:25:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CasualForge
[2013/05/28 13:23:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Cisco Systems
[2013/06/20 20:28:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Electronic Arts
[2012/06/25 23:53:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EmailNotifier
[2010/08/05 09:15:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\FarmFrenzy2
[2010/10/25 22:07:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\FarmFrenzy3
[2010/11/26 10:04:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Flip Video
[2012/06/16 04:21:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\FreshGames
[2010/08/26 08:33:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Fugazo
[2010/08/06 08:25:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\HipSoft
[2012/06/24 19:53:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\iWin Games
[2012/08/25 17:48:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MumboJumbo
[2012/08/25 21:45:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\NetZero
[2013/06/18 22:07:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Oberon Media
[2013/05/29 14:31:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Origin
[2012/06/16 04:10:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PlayFirst
[2012/06/24 19:58:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PlayPond
[2013/06/24 00:40:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Playrix Entertainment
[2013/05/11 02:10:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\regid.1986-12.com.adobe
[2013/03/14 13:40:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RegInOut
[2012/07/22 23:13:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Screentime
[2012/11/11 21:53:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Soluto
[2012/05/29 20:02:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Visual Networks
[2011/07/02 15:14:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Wal-Mart
[2013/05/21 20:38:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\WildTangent
[2012/10/20 21:58:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Allmyapps
[2013/06/20 20:30:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Anvisoft
[2012/06/25 23:49:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Astro Gemini Software
[2012/06/26 00:32:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\EmailNotifier
[2012/06/17 17:42:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\EnchantedCavern
[2012/06/19 07:47:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Gaijin Ent
[2013/05/11 13:48:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\GO Games
[2013/06/18 23:09:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\GoPlayer
[2013/04/09 23:15:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Hidden Objects JekyllAndHyde
[2013/05/21 22:15:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\ITTNord
[2012/06/13 17:45:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Marine Aquarium Lite
[2012/06/16 23:39:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Meridian93
[2013/02/24 00:13:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\MSNInstaller
[2013/05/24 18:20:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Oberon Media
[2012/07/25 18:28:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Oracle
[2012/06/01 09:18:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Origin
[2013/05/24 18:21:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PDAppFlex
[2012/05/27 19:50:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PeoplePal
[2013/04/07 14:13:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PhotoScape
[2012/06/16 04:10:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PlayFirst
[2013/04/30 20:49:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\SpinTop
[2013/05/24 18:21:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
[2013/01/28 16:16:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Template
[2012/05/20 13:21:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Wal-Mart
[2012/05/20 13:16:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Wal-Mart Digital Photo Manager
[2012/09/29 19:34:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Wal-Mart Digital Photo Viewer
[2013/04/12 01:43:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\YoudaGames

========== Purity Check ==========

< End of report >


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

For the Firefox, if you click on the link at the top (green box) it should be the correct install for you.

----

Had a better look at the file, and it appears to be this:

http://download.cnet.com/Soluto/3000-18512_4-75446583.html

Do you remember downloading that program?

To be honest, Optimizers, boosters, cleaners, etc. are basically useless and a waste of money and can do more harm than good

Reading these links might also put you off such progs:

http://miekiemoes.blogspot.com/2008/02/registry-cleaners-and-system-tweaking_13.html

http://www.edbott.com/weblog/?p=643

-------

Lets have a look and see what is installed:

Please go * here* to download *HijackThis*.
Save the *HijackThis.exe* file to your desktop.

Open HijackThis, click Config, click Misc Tools
Click "*Open Uninstall Manager*"
Click "Save List" (generates *uninstall_list.txt*)
Click Save, copy and paste the results in your next post.

----

Also, you have a few entries that are in the log where the file isn't there anymore, so removing the entries may help, as it will stop looking for them.

Run OTL 

Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following 

```
:OTL
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE -- (SeaPort)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe /s Norton Internet Security /m C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\diMaster.dll /prefetch:1 -- (Norton Internet Security)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE -- (BBSvc)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe -- (avast! Antivirus)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (WDICA)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRELI)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDCOMP)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (PCIDump)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (lbrtfdc)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- c:\acernb\int15.sys -- (int15.sys)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\cpuz136\cpuz136_x32.sys -- (cpuz136)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\DOCUME~1\MATTHE~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cpuz134\cpuz134_x32.sys -- (cpuz134)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Changer)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\imkarla\catchme.sys -- (catchme)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswTdi)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswSP)
DRV - File not found [File_System | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswSnx)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (AswRdr)
DRV - File not found [File_System | Auto | Stopped] -- -- (aswMon2)
DRV - File not found [File_System | Auto | Stopped] -- -- (aswFsBlk)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Aavmker4)
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = Reg Error: Value error.
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Secondary Start Pages = Reg Error: Value error.
FF - user.js - File not found
O2 - BHO: (Accelerator Plugin) - {656EC4B7-072B-4698-B504-2A414C1F0037} - C:\PROGRA~1\PEOPLE~1\PRPL_I~1.DLL File not found
O2 - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (Bing Bar Helper) - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Bing Bar) - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll File not found
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187} - No CLSID value found.
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Activities present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O16 - DPF: {B479199A-1242-4E3C-AD81-7F0DF801B4AE} http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...oadManager.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
[1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]
:Commands
[emptytemp]
[purity]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top 
Click OK.
Let the program run unhindered, reboot when it is done
It will produce a log for you on reboot, please post that log in your next reply. The log is saved in the same location as OTL.

eddie


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

http://download.cnet.com/Soluto/3000...-75446583.html
this i have no idea where it came from!!
wasnt me!! not on purpose anyway!! 
will do the other things you say to do in just a bit
thanks again


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Acrobat.com
Acrobat.com
Adobe Acrobat 4.0, 5.0
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Photoshop CS6
Adobe Reader 9.5.3
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.04)
Adobe Shockwave Player 12.0
Agere Systems PCI-SV92EX Soft Modem
avast! Free Antivirus
BDescargas
Bing Bar
CCleaner
Choice Guard
Cisco Connect
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
DQ Tycoon
eMachines Recovery Management
Google Chrome
Google Earth
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2158563)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2443685)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2570791)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2633952)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2756822)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2779562)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB932716-v2)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954708)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB981793)
Internet Explorer Toolbar 4.7 by SweetPacks
Jasc Paint Shop Photo Album
Jasc Paint Shop Pro 8 Dell Edition
Java 7 Update 25
JavaFX 2.1.1
Junk Mail filter update
lightshot-4.4.2.0
Mall Tycoon 3
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.75.0.1300
Media Player Utilities 4.25
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.5
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Streets and Trips 2001
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Works
Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86
Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86
MSVCRT
Myst III: Exile
Nancy Drew: The Haunted Carousel
NETGEAR WNA3100 wireless USB 2.0 adapter
NVIDIA Drivers
Online Games Manager v1.21
Origin
PDF Settings CS6
RealNetworks - Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Runtime
RealNetworks - Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Runtime
RealPlayer
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RealUpgrade 1.1
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2604111)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2657424)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2736416)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2840629)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2729449)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2737019)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2742595)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2789642)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2804576)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2832407)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2835393)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2840628)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2840628v2)
Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB2564958)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2183461)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2510531)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2618444)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2722913)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2744842)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2761465)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2792100)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2797052)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2799329)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2809289)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2817183)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2829530)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2838727)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2846071)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2847204)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2862772)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2870699)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2378111)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2834904)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2834904-v2)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB975558)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB979402)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2079403)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2115168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2121546)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2160329)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2259922)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2279986)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2286198)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296011)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296199)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2347290)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2360937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2387149)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2393802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2412687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2419632)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2423089)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2436673)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2440591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2443105)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476490)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478960)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478971)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479628)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479943)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2481109)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2483185)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485663)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2491683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503658)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503665)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506212)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506223)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507618)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507938)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508272)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508429)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2509553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2511455)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2524375)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2535512)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2555917)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2562937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2566454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567053)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567680)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570222)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2584146)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2585542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2592799)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2598479)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2603381)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2618451)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2619339)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2620712)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2621440)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2624667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2631813)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2646524)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2653956)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2655992)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2659262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2661637)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2676562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2685939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2686509)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2691442)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2695962)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2698365)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2705219)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2707511)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2709162)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2712808)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2718523)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2719985)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2723135)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2724197)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2727528)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2731847)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2753842)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2753842-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2757638)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2758857)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2761226)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2778344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2779030)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2780091)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2799494)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2802968)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2807986)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2808735)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2813170)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2813345)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2820197)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2820917)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2829361)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2834886)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2839229)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2845187)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2849470)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2850851)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2850869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2859537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2864063)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2876217)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2876315)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980195)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980218)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981322)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981852)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981957)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981997)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982132)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982665)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982802)
Segoe UI
Soluto
Stronghold
swMSM
The Sims&#8482; 2 Double Deluxe
Ultimate Game Pak
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2598845)
Update for Windows XP (KB2141007)
Update for Windows XP (KB2345886)
Update for Windows XP (KB2467659)
Update for Windows XP (KB2541763)
Update for Windows XP (KB2607712)
Update for Windows XP (KB2616676)
Update for Windows XP (KB2641690)
Update for Windows XP (KB2661254-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB2718704)
Update for Windows XP (KB2736233)
Update for Windows XP (KB2749655)
Update for Windows XP (KB2863058)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971029)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
VLC media player 2.0.7
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Live Writer
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

i tried to do the otl thing and i left it alone but when i woke up it was still just sitting there
so here i am again 
sorry dude this is so long to fix!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, it looks like its installed so go to AddRemove Programs via the Control Panel and uninstall it:

*Soluto*

We'll leave OTL, but try this one instead.

This is a different tool to OTL. Very similar name, but called OTS 

Download *OTS.exe * to your Desktop. 

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus interferes with OTS, allow it to run.
Double-click on *OTS.exe* to start the program.
At the top put a check mark in the box beside "Scan All Users".
Under the *Additional Scans *section put a check in the box next to Disabled MS Config Items, NetSvcs and EventViewer logs (Last 10 errors)
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file.
Use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.

*Make sure you attach the report in your reply. If it is too big to upload, then zip the text file and upload it that way*

*IF OTS SAYS 'NOT RESPONDING' DON'T USE THE MOUSE. IT WILL CARRY ON SCANNING AFTER A FEW MINUTES*


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

http://prntscr.com/1w6bc3
thats what it said about trying to remove soluto


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, to uninstall it, have a look here:

https://support.soluto.com/entries/20233442-Can-t-uninstall-Soluto-or-the-uninstall-fails

At the bottom of the page is a link to the 'Soluto Uninstall Cleanup Tool'.

Looks like the error message you're getting will be solved with the tool 

Let me know how that goes 

eddie


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

http://prntscr.com/1xlcpk
well thats done thank you very much
will try this other OTS right now 
thanks guy!!


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

```
OTS logfile created on: 10/15/2013 7:00:23 PM - Run 1
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.47.2     Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy
 
894.00 Mb Total Physical Memory | 628.00 Mb Available Physical Memory | 70.00% Memory free
2.00 Gb Paging File | 2.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 78.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 1344 2688 [binary data]
 
%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 139.04 Gb Total Space | 104.22 Gb Free Space | 74.96% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 5.55 Gb Total Space | 0.00 Gb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: UDF
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
F: Drive not present or media not loaded
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded
 
Computer Name: EMACHINE-98E05C
Current User Name: matthew1and5
Logged in as Administrator.
 
Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: All users
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
 
[Processes - Safe List]
ots (1).exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\OTS (1).exe -> [2013/10/15 18:56:27 | 000,646,656 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
realsched.exe -> C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe -> [2013/10/14 23:57:08 | 000,295,512 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
lightshot.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\4.4.2.10\Lightshot.exe -> [2013/09/27 13:39:50 | 000,313,120 | ---- | M] (Skillbrains)
rndlresolversvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\rndlresolversvc.exe -> [2013/08/14 15:19:24 | 000,039,056 | ---- | M] ()
ogmservice.exe -> C:\Program Files\Online Games Manager\ogmservice.exe -> [2013/08/08 09:18:38 | 000,559,552 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
jqs.exe -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe -> [2013/07/01 18:44:13 | 000,182,184 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
mbamservice.exe -> C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe -> [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
mbamgui.exe -> C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe -> [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,532,040 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
mbamscheduler.exe -> C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe -> [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
avastui.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe -> [2012/10/30 18:50:59 | 004,297,136 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software)
wna3100.exe -> C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe -> [2011/12/08 16:53:32 | 008,364,288 | ---- | M] ()
etservice.exe -> C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe -> [2008/07/16 16:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] ()
explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
agrsmsvc.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe -> [2007/12/10 22:15:04 | 000,012,800 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems)
 
[Modules - No Company Name]
system.windows.forms.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\02257c6b67db33c194fa3beccf977afb\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll -> [2013/10/09 03:31:59 | 012,434,432 | ---- | M] ()
rndlresolversvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\rndlresolversvc.exe -> [2013/08/14 15:19:24 | 000,039,056 | ---- | M] ()
system.management.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\cf3c9d1496acdcb836853e59fe20223b\System.Management.ni.dll -> [2013/08/13 17:54:58 | 000,998,400 | ---- | M] ()
system.serviceprocess.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\15fd2d2f4e709154b44187a6915db244\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll -> [2013/08/13 17:53:02 | 000,212,992 | ---- | M] ()
system.runtime.remoting.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\f4ea3ea9bbe98bbc32c6def83bd2962d\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll -> [2013/08/13 17:52:56 | 000,771,584 | ---- | M] ()
system.drawing.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\3b34cb206ab0cec687c3730b14cdff57\System.Drawing.ni.dll -> [2013/08/13 17:46:33 | 001,593,344 | ---- | M] ()
system.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\10df39542df7d48462451fc39bce8418\System.ni.dll -> [2013/08/13 17:39:09 | 007,977,984 | ---- | M] ()
mscorlib.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\b14359470744c840c59fbe4e58034fd6\mscorlib.ni.dll -> [2013/07/11 02:43:11 | 011,497,984 | ---- | M] ()
wna3100.exe -> C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe -> [2011/12/08 16:53:32 | 008,364,288 | ---- | M] ()
wifisvclib.dll -> C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvcLib.dll -> [2011/09/13 16:57:20 | 000,282,624 | ---- | M] ()
log4net.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\log4net\1.2.10.0__1b44e1d426115821\log4net.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:31 | 000,270,336 | ---- | M] ()
framework.utility.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Utility\3.0.3010.0__4df5dcab8860d239\Framework.Utility.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:31 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] ()
framework.utility.commonfunctions.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Utility.CommonFunctions\3.0.3010.0__770d2a375f176870\Framework.Utility.CommonFunctions.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:31 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] ()
framework.library.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Library\3.0.3010.0__3036420f80dd6947\Framework.Library.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,061,440 | ---- | M] ()
framework.model.controller.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Model.Controller\3.0.3010.0__14bcaafdb44b5951\Framework.Model.Controller.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] ()
framework.host.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Host\3.0.3010.0__672b450de5a7e94a\Framework.Host.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,015,360 | ---- | M] ()
framework.model.controllerinterface.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Model.ControllerInterface\3.0.3010.0__d842b71b4d6ed079\Framework.Model.ControllerInterface.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,009,216 | ---- | M] ()
framework.plugininterface.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.PluginInterface\3.0.3010.0__9ecdf03bb2054f94\Framework.PluginInterface.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,006,144 | ---- | M] ()
etservice.exe -> C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe -> [2008/07/16 16:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] ()
nvshell.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvshell.dll -> [2008/02/24 23:29:00 | 000,466,944 | ---- | M] ()
 
[Win32 Services - Safe List]
(SeaPort) SeaPort [Auto | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(Norton Internet Security) Norton Internet Security [Auto | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(BBSvc) Bing Bar Update Service [On_Demand | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(avast! Antivirus) avast! Antivirus [Auto | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(AppMgmt) Application Management [On_Demand | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(RealNetworks Downloader Resolver Service) RealNetworks Downloader Resolver Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\rndlresolversvc.exe -> [2013/08/14 15:19:24 | 000,039,056 | ---- | M] ()
(ogmservice) Online Games Manager [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Online Games Manager\ogmservice.exe -> [2013/08/08 09:18:38 | 000,559,552 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
(AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) Adobe Flash Player Update Service [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -> [2013/07/19 16:35:40 | 000,256,904 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
(JavaQuickStarterService) Java Quick Starter [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe -> [2013/07/01 18:44:13 | 000,182,184 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
(MBAMService) MBAMService [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe -> [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
(MBAMScheduler) MBAMScheduler [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe -> [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
(WSWNA3100) WSWNA3100 [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvc.exe -> [2011/12/07 18:31:00 | 000,303,360 | ---- | M] ()
(SwitchBoard) Adobe SwitchBoard [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe -> [2010/02/19 13:37:14 | 000,517,096 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
(ETService) Empowering Technology Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe -> [2008/07/16 16:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] ()
(AgereModemAudio) Agere Modem Call Progress Audio [Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe -> [2007/12/10 22:15:04 | 000,012,800 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems)
 
[Driver Services - Safe List]
(PxHelp20) PxHelp20 [Kernel | Disabled | Running] ->  -> File not found
(MBAMProtector) MBAMProtector [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbam.sys -> [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,022,856 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
(BCMH43XX) Broadcom 802.11 USB Network Adapter Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bcmwlhigh5.sys -> [2011/12/12 17:43:00 | 001,034,240 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation)
(int15) int15 [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\int15.sys -> [2008/07/16 15:56:06 | 000,015,392 | ---- | M] (Acer, Inc.)
(IntcAzAudAddService) Service for Realtek HD Audio (WDM) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -> [2008/05/20 04:53:00 | 004,800,000 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
(NwlnkIpx) NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,088,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(NwlnkNb) NWLink NetBIOS [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,063,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(NwlnkSpx) NWLink SPX/SPXII Protocol [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(AgereSoftModem) Agere Systems Soft Modem [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AGRSM.sys -> [2008/03/05 00:10:54 | 001,203,808 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems)
(nvnetbus) NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvnetbus.sys -> [2008/01/28 23:37:48 | 000,022,016 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation)
(NVENETFD) NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NVENETFD.sys -> [2008/01/28 23:37:46 | 000,054,016 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation)
(sfsync02) StarForce Protection Synchronization Driver (version 2.x) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfsync02.sys -> [2005/08/10 09:06:28 | 000,019,968 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology)
(sfdrv01) StarForce Protection Environment Driver (version 1.x) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfdrv01.sys -> [2005/08/10 07:44:04 | 000,050,688 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology)
(sfhlp02) StarForce Protection Helper Driver (version 2.x) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfhlp02.sys -> [2005/05/16 08:20:39 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology)
 
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: Main\\"Default_Secondary_Page_URL" -> [Binary data over 100 bytes] -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: Main\\"Secondary Start Pages" -> [Binary data over 100 bytes] -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: Main\\"Start Page" -> http://www.msn.com/?ocid=OIE8HP&PC=UP62 -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\] > -> -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\] > -> -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\: Main\\"Default_Page_URL" -> http://homepage.emachines.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACEW&l=0409&s=0&o=xph&d=0810&m=el1300g -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\: Main\\"Start Page" -> http://home.mywebsearch.com/index.jhtml?n=77C09F4F&ptnrS=ZLxdm0025CUS&ptb=MEBNhi1K_9TjyCKEv0oSdA -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\: URLSearchHooks\\"{00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\: Main\\"Start Page" -> http://www.2buscador.com -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\: URLSearchHooks\\"{00f2c0c6-2194-484e-9064-44e57787867b}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\: URLSearchHooks\\"{8a7d2060-824d-4b17-b00a-759b1b5f30d9}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\: URLSearchHooks\\"{D3D233D5-9F6D-436C-B6C7-E63F77503B30}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\: Main\\"Start Page" -> http://www.google.com/ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\: Main\\"Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs" -> en-us -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\: Main\\"Start Page" -> http://www.google.com/ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< FireFox Settings [Prefs.js] > -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\prefs.js -> 
browser.startup.homepage -> "http://mysearch.avg.com/?cid={0570620F-D1B9-4D82-B5A4-4EAB3BE6F11E}&mid=77d14d170166485380164775e6910e74-8f53572c116d655263ccd37f99fcd878157419d4&lang=en&ds=re011&pr=sa&d=&v=&pid=safeguard&sg=0&sap=hp" ->
keyword.URL -> "" ->
< FireFox Extensions [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected] -> C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\WebRep\FF [C:\PROGRAM FILES\AVAST SOFTWARE\AVAST\WEBREP\FF] -> [2013/03/15 14:03:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{DF153AFF-6948-45d7-AC98-4FC4AF8A08E2} -> C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\REALNETWORKS\REALDOWNLOADER\BROWSERPLUGINS\FIREFOX\EXT\ [C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\REALNETWORKS\REALDOWNLOADER\BROWSERPLUGINS\FIREFOX\EXT\] -> [2013/10/14 23:57:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox Extensions [User Folders] > -> 
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions -> [2013/06/18 23:21:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions -> [2013/09/20 15:54:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Greasemonkey   -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781} -> [2013/06/18 23:33:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\staged -> [2013/06/18 23:33:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions -> [2013/06/18 22:08:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Lightshot (screenshot tool)   -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{394DCBA4-1F92-4f8e-8EC9-8D2CB90CB69B}(2) -> [2013/03/15 13:51:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Greasemonkey   -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781} -> [2013/03/15 13:51:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\staged(2) -> [2013/03/15 13:51:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ecsfh9jh.default\extensions -> [2013/05/24 18:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkaq102z.default\extensions -> [2013/05/24 18:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa(2).default\extensions -> [2013/05/24 18:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions -> [2013/08/28 21:31:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\extensions -> [2013/06/18 23:20:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< HOSTS File > ([2013/09/25 03:42:58 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] - 1 lines) -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts -> 
Reset Hosts
127.0.0.1       localhost
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\ -> 
{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll [Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper] -> [2012/09/23 20:43:36 | 000,072,336 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
{3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} [HKLM] -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\BrowserPlugins\IE\rndlbrowserrecordplugin.dll [RealNetworks Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer] -> [2013/08/14 15:21:42 | 000,542,376 | ---- | M] (RealDownloader)
{656EC4B7-072B-4698-B504-2A414C1F0037} [HKLM] ->  [Accelerator Plugin] -> File not found
{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll [Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper] -> [2013/07/01 18:44:14 | 000,463,272 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
{8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} [HKLM] ->  [avast! WebRep] -> File not found
{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.9012.1008\swg.dll [Google Toolbar Notifier BHO] -> [2013/10/09 09:45:56 | 001,001,936 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.)
{d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} [HKLM] ->  [Bing Bar Helper] -> File not found
{DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll [Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper] -> [2013/07/01 18:44:13 | 000,171,944 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar -> 
"{8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f}" [HKLM] ->  [Bing Bar] -> File not found
"{8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06}" [HKLM] ->  [avast! WebRep] -> File not found
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ -> 
WebBrowser\\"{00F2C0C6-2194-484E-9064-44E57787867B}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{5BED3930-2E9E-76D8-BACC-80DF2188D455}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{A8FB8EB3-183B-4598-924D-86F0E5E37085}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ -> 
WebBrowser\\"{00F2C0C6-2194-484E-9064-44E57787867B}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{5BED3930-2E9E-76D8-BACC-80DF2188D455}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{F7E4B48A-9940-48D8-A732-246A2FDB7B40}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ -> 
WebBrowser\\"{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ -> 
WebBrowser\\"{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
< Run [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe ["C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe"] -> [2013/03/21 05:10:08 | 000,472,992 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
"AdobeCS6ServiceManager" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe ["C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin] -> [2012/03/09 16:26:58 | 001,073,312 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
"avast" -> C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe ["C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui] -> [2012/10/30 18:50:59 | 004,297,136 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software)
"IMJPMIG8.1" -> C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE ["C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32] -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,208,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"MSPY2002" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe [C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC] -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,059,392 | ---- | M] ()
"PHIME2002A" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE [C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName] -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,455,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"PHIME2002ASync" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE [C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC] -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,455,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"SwitchBoard" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe] -> [2010/02/19 13:37:14 | 000,517,096 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
"TkBellExe" -> C:\Program Files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe ["C:\Program Files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe"  -osboot] -> [2013/10/14 23:57:08 | 000,295,512 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
< Run [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"MyWebSearch Email Plugin" ->  [C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe] -> File not found
< Run [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"InstallIQUpdater" ->  ["C:\Program Files\W3i\InstallIQUpdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe" /silent /autorun] -> File not found
< Run [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"ccleaner" -> C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe ["C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe" /AUTO] -> [2013/03/25 14:35:18 | 003,497,240 | ---- | M] (Piriform Ltd)
"LightShot" -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\LightShot.exe [C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\LightShot.exe Flags: uninsdeletevalue] -> [2013/09/27 13:40:02 | 000,226,592 | ---- | M] ()
< Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< All Users Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\NETGEAR WNA3100 Genie.lnk -> C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe -> [2011/12/08 16:53:32 | 008,364,288 | ---- | M] ()
< Brittnye Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Default User Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Guest Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< MamasKarlasMine Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< matthew1and5 Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Activities
\Activities\\"NoActivities" ->  [1] -> File not found
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"HonorAutoRunSetting" ->  [1] -> File not found
\\"NoCDBurning" ->  [0] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDrives" ->  [0] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [145] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [145] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [145] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [145] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
\\"NoDrives" ->  [0] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [145] -> File not found
< Internet Explorer Menu Extensions [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\ -> 
&Search ->  [http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?s=100000345&p=ZLxdm0025CUS&si=&a=MEBNhi1K_9TjyCKEv0oSdA&n=2010121423] -> File not found
E&xport to Microsoft Excel ->  [res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000] -> File not found
Google Sidewiki... ->  [res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html] -> File not found
< Internet Explorer Menu Extensions [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\ -> 
Add to AMV/AVI Video Converter... -> C:\Program Files\Media Player Utilities 4.25\AMVConverter\grab.html [C:\Program Files\Media Player Utilities 4.25\AMVConverter\grab.html] -> [2006/02/16 11:37:38 | 000,000,890 | ---- | M] ()
E&xport to Microsoft Excel ->  [res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000] -> File not found
< Default Prefix > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix
"" -> http://
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Downloaded Program Files > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\ -> 
{149E45D8-163E-4189-86FC-45022AB2B6C9} [HKLM] -> file:///C:/Program%20Files/Mystery%20Case%20Files%20-%20Madame%20Fate/Images/stg_drm.ocx [SpinTop DRM Control] -> 
{17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} [HKLM] -> http://download.microsoft.com/download/E/5/6/E5611B10-0D6D-4117-8430-A67417AA88CD/LegitCheckControl.cab [Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool] -> 
{233C1507-6A77-46A4-9443-F871F945D258} [HKLM] -> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab [Shockwave ActiveX Control] -> 
{6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} [HKLM] ->  [ExentInf Class] -> 
{6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} [HKLM] -> http://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1343287068843 [MUWebControl Class] -> 
{6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} [HKLM] -> https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab [HP Download Manager] -> 
{B479199A-1242-4E3C-AD81-7F0DF801B4AE} [HKLM] -> http://download.microsoft.com/download/C/9/C/C9C3D86D-84AC-4AF0-8584-842756A66467/MicrosoftDownloadManager.cab [Reg Error: Key error.] -> 
{CC450D71-CC90-424C-8638-1F2DBAC87A54} [HKLM] -> file:///C:/Program%20Files/Mystery%20Case%20Files%20-%20Madame%20Fate/Images/armhelper.ocx [ArmHelper Control] -> 
{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} [HKLM] -> https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab [Shockwave Flash Object] -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\ -> 
DhcpNameServer -> 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12 -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\ -> 
{7FCE32CC-5C6D-4498-A388-B708AE37C8D1}\\DhcpNameServer -> 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12   (NETGEAR WNA3100 N300 Wireless USB Adapter) -> 
{BAB149FD-C99D-4153-A329-B2FA1E3B9D59}\\DhcpNameServer -> 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12   (NETGEAR WNA3100 N300 Wireless USB Adapter) -> 
{BAB149FD-C99D-4153-A329-B2FA1E3B9D59}\\NameServer -> 8.26.56.26,156.154.70.22   (NETGEAR WNA3100 N300 Wireless USB Adapter) -> 
{E2D681EB-6E9C-42FC-91D8-6F09212667FB}\\DhcpNameServer -> 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12   (NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller) -> 
IE Styles -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Styles
"MaxScriptStatements" -> Reg Error: Invalid data type.
"Use My Stylesheet" -> Reg Error: Invalid data type.
< Winlogon settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon -> 
*Shell* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\Shell -> 
Explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
*UserInit* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\UserInit -> 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
< Domain Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
"C:\Program Files\BearShare Applications\BearShare\BearShare.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\BearShare Applications\BearShare\BearShare.exe:*:Enabled:BearShare] -> File not found
< Standard Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
"C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\solutoinstaller-_wq2D7Yts0C4.exe" ->  [C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\solutoinstaller-_wq2D7Yts0C4.exe:*:Enabled:SolutoInstaller] -> File not found
< SafeBoot AlternateShell [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot -> 
< CDROM Autorun Setting [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE]> -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom ->
"AutoRun" -> 1 -> 
"DisplayName" -> CD-ROM Driver -> 
"ImagePath" ->  [system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys] -> File not found
< Drives with AutoRun files > ->  -> 
C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [] -> C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [ NTFS ] -> [2009/03/13 10:27:39 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
D:\AutoRun [] -> D:\AutoRun [ UDF ] -> [2009/07/08 01:09:23 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M]
D:\AutoRun.exe [MZ | ] -> D:\AutoRun.exe [ UDF ] -> [2009/07/08 01:17:56 | 000,703,552 | R--- | M] (Electronic Arts Inc.)
D:\AutoRunGUI.dll [MZ | ] -> D:\AutoRunGUI.dll [ UDF ] -> [2009/07/08 01:17:57 | 000,711,744 | R--- | M] (Electronic Arts Inc.)
D:\autorun.inf [[autorun] | open=Autorun.exe | Icon=Sims2DoubleDeluxe.ico | Name=The Sims 2 Double Deluxe |  | [Special] | Disk=1 | ProductGuiID={C22E50B4-B9D0-4a07-B1F3-12362514FEA7} |  | ] -> D:\autorun.inf [ UDF ] -> [2009/07/08 01:17:51 | 000,000,164 | R--- | M] ()
< MountPoints2 [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2 -> 
< Registry Shell Spawning - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command -> 
comfile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
exefile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
< File Associations - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>\ -> 
.com [@ = ComFile] -> "%1" %* -> 
.exe [@ = exefile] -> "%1" %* -> 
 
[Registry - Additional Scans - Safe List]
< Disabled MSConfig State [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\state -> 
"bootini" -> 0 -> 
"services" -> 0 -> 
"startup" -> 0 -> 
"system.ini" -> 0 -> 
"win.ini" -> 0 -> 
< HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SvcHost > -> ->
*netsvcs* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SvcHost\\netsvcs ->
6to4 ->  -> File not found
AppMgmt ->  -> File not found
Ias ->  -> File not found
Iprip ->  -> File not found
Irmon ->  -> File not found
NWCWorkstation ->  -> File not found
WmdmPmSp ->  -> File not found
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
< EventViewer Logs - Last 10 Errors > -> Event Information -> Description
Application [ Error ] 8/28/2013 12:16:02 AM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1001 -> Description = Fault bucket -523263459.
Application [ Error ] 8/28/2013 9:54:38 AM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 10005 -> Description = Product: Facebook Video Calling 1.2.0.287 -- The installer has encountered an unexpected error installing this package. This may indicate a problem with this package. The error code is 2738. The arguments are: , , 
Application [ Error ] 8/30/2013 6:05:28 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002 -> Description = Hanging application chrome.exe, version 29.0.1547.62, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
Application [ Error ] 8/30/2013 6:05:35 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1001 -> Description = Fault bucket -501639176.
Application [ Error ] 9/2/2013 9:45:08 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000 -> Description = Faulting application rnupgagent.exe, version 10.5.0.19, faulting module rnupgagent.exe, version 10.5.0.19, fault address 0x00008fe0.
Application [ Error ] 9/16/2013 11:26:57 AM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002 -> Description = Hanging application sons-of-anarchy-the-complete-season-5-hdtv_BitLord.exe, version 0.0.0.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
Application [ Error ] 9/16/2013 11:29:24 AM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002 -> Description = Hanging application sons-of-anarchy-the-complete-season-5-hdtv_BitLord.exe, version 0.0.0.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
Application [ Error ] 10/8/2013 3:20:24 AM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002 -> Description = Hanging application chrome.exe, version 30.0.1599.69, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
Application [ Error ] 10/8/2013 3:21:04 AM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1001 -> Description = Fault bucket -422241984.
Application [ Error ] 10/9/2013 4:42:23 AM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = .NET Runtime Optimization Service | ID = 1103 -> Description = .NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Tried to start a service that wasn't the latest version of CLR Optimization service. Will shutdown 
System [ Error ] 10/13/2013 1:54:28 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000 -> Description = The Norton Internet Security service failed to start due to the following error:   %%3
System [ Error ] 10/13/2013 1:54:28 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000 -> Description = The SeaPort service failed to start due to the following error:   %%3
System [ Error ] 10/13/2013 1:55:49 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026 -> Description = The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:   Aavmker4  AswRdr  aswSnx  aswSP  aswTdi
System [ Error ] 10/14/2013 12:48:38 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Print | ID = 23 -> Description = Printer Dell Photo Printer 720,0 failed to initialize because a suitable Dell Photo Printer 720 driver could not be found.
System [ Error ] 10/14/2013 12:48:43 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000 -> Description = The aswFsBlk service failed to start due to the following error:   %%2
System [ Error ] 10/14/2013 12:48:43 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000 -> Description = The aswMon2 service failed to start due to the following error:   %%2
System [ Error ] 10/14/2013 12:48:43 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001 -> Description = The avast! Antivirus service depends on the aswMon2 service which failed to start because of the following error:   %%2
System [ Error ] 10/14/2013 12:48:43 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000 -> Description = The Norton Internet Security service failed to start due to the following error:   %%3
System [ Error ] 10/14/2013 12:48:43 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000 -> Description = The SeaPort service failed to start due to the following error:   %%3
System [ Error ] 10/14/2013 12:48:44 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026 -> Description = The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:   Aavmker4  AswRdr  aswSnx  aswSP  aswTdi
 
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
 Recent -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Recent -> [2013/10/15 13:56:20 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C]
 RealNetworks -> C:\Program Files\RealNetworks -> [2013/10/14 23:57:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 RealNetworks -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks -> [2013/10/14 23:57:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 xing shared -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\xing shared -> [2013/10/14 23:57:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 rmoc3260.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmoc3260.dll -> [2013/10/14 23:57:25 | 000,201,872 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
 pndx5016.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5016.dll -> [2013/10/14 23:57:10 | 000,006,656 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
 pndx5032.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5032.dll -> [2013/10/14 23:57:10 | 000,005,632 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
 RealNetworks -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\RealNetworks -> [2013/10/14 23:57:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Google Chrome -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Google Chrome -> [2013/10/13 13:01:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 hidparse.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidparse.sys -> [2013/10/08 14:46:18 | 000,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 usbvideo.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbvideo.sys -> [2013/10/08 14:41:37 | 000,123,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 usbaudio.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbaudio.sys -> [2013/10/08 14:41:37 | 000,060,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 usbport.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbport.sys -> [2013/10/08 14:38:11 | 000,144,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 usbehci.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbehci.sys -> [2013/10/08 14:38:11 | 000,030,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 usbd.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbd.sys -> [2013/10/08 14:38:11 | 000,005,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 RECYCLER -> C:\RECYCLER -> [2013/09/25 03:43:23 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 cmdcons -> C:\cmdcons -> [2013/09/25 03:06:28 | 000,000,000 | RHSD | C]
 imkarla.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Desktop\imkarla.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:55:45 | 005,130,004 | R--- | C] (Swearware)
 SWREG.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 SWSC.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 SWXCACLS.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,212,480 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 NIRCMD.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft)
 Qoobox -> C:\Qoobox -> [2013/09/25 02:52:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 erdnt -> C:\WINDOWS\erdnt -> [2013/09/25 02:52:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 IECompatCache -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\IECompatCache -> [2013/09/20 16:04:58 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> 
 1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> 
 
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
 User_Feed_Synchronization-{042C18C8-CDF0-49EE-A260-F2CEEBFEDE6A}.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{042C18C8-CDF0-49EE-A260-F2CEEBFEDE6A}.job -> [2013/10/15 19:04:00 | 000,000,436 | -H-- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cec6dd87b77a86.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cec6dd87b77a86.job -> [2013/10/15 19:01:00 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010UA.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010UA.job -> [2013/10/15 18:45:00 | 000,001,018 | ---- | M] ()
 Adobe Flash Player Updater.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job -> [2013/10/15 18:30:00 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> [2013/10/15 18:13:00 | 000,000,898 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce317de17aa0ca.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce317de17aa0ca.job -> [2013/10/15 16:51:00 | 000,000,894 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010Core.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010Core.job -> [2013/10/15 16:45:00 | 000,000,966 | ---- | M] ()
 update-S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\update-S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> [2013/10/15 15:55:00 | 000,000,390 | ---- | M] ()
 update-sys.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\update-sys.job -> [2013/10/15 15:50:01 | 000,000,390 | ---- | M] ()
 Google Chrome.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk -> [2013/10/15 14:00:27 | 000,001,815 | ---- | M] ()
 RealPlayerRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealPlayerRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> [2013/10/15 11:52:11 | 000,000,300 | ---- | M] ()
 RealPlayerRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealPlayerRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> [2013/10/15 11:52:11 | 000,000,292 | ---- | M] ()
 RealPlayer.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk -> [2013/10/14 23:58:04 | 000,000,747 | ---- | M] ()
 rmoc3260.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmoc3260.dll -> [2013/10/14 23:57:25 | 000,201,872 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
 pndx5016.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5016.dll -> [2013/10/14 23:57:10 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
 pndx5032.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5032.dll -> [2013/10/14 23:57:10 | 000,005,632 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
 pncrt.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pncrt.dll -> [2013/10/14 23:57:09 | 000,272,896 | ---- | M] (Progressive Networks)
 RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> [2013/10/14 23:54:07 | 000,000,300 | ---- | M] ()
 RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> [2013/10/14 23:54:07 | 000,000,292 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cdd42a48bf2014.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cdd42a48bf2014.job -> [2013/10/14 21:28:00 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] ()
 LogConfigTemp.xml -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\LogConfigTemp.xml -> [2013/10/14 11:48:28 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
 Google Chrome.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk -> [2013/10/14 11:48:22 | 000,001,833 | ---- | M] ()
 bootstat.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat -> [2013/10/14 11:48:17 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] ()
 hiberfil.sys -> C:\hiberfil.sys -> [2013/10/14 11:48:15 | 937,938,944 | -HS- | M] ()
 UserProducts.xml -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\UserProducts.xml -> [2013/10/10 15:06:53 | 000,000,758 | ---- | M] ()
 FNTCACHE.DAT -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT -> [2013/10/09 03:42:03 | 003,634,496 | ---- | M] ()
 perfh009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat -> [2013/10/09 03:25:02 | 000,490,386 | ---- | M] ()
 perfc009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat -> [2013/10/09 03:25:02 | 000,083,452 | ---- | M] ()
 Disk Cleanup.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Disk Cleanup.job -> [2013/10/09 03:00:00 | 000,000,274 | ---- | M] ()
 hosts -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts -> [2013/09/25 03:42:58 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] ()
 boot.ini -> C:\boot.ini -> [2013/09/25 03:06:35 | 000,000,327 | RHS- | M] ()
 imkarla.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Desktop\imkarla.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:55:58 | 005,130,004 | R--- | M] (Swearware)
 ie4uinit.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ie4uinit.exe -> [2013/09/23 23:36:50 | 000,174,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ie4uinit.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ie4uinit.exe -> [2013/09/23 23:36:50 | 000,174,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 urlmon.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\urlmon.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 001,215,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wininet.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wininet.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,920,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 vgx.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vgx.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,759,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mstime.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstime.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,611,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mstime.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstime.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,611,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 occache.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\occache.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,206,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 url.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\url.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,105,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 url.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\url.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,105,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mshtmled.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,067,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieframe.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ieframe.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 011,113,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mshtml.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtml.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 006,017,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iertutil.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iertutil.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 002,006,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 inetcpl.cpl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcpl.cpl -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 001,469,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 inetcpl.cpl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcpl.cpl -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 001,469,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msfeeds.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msfeeds.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,630,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msfeeds.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msfeeds.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,630,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 jsdbgui.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jsdbgui.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,522,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iepeers.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\iepeers.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,184,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iepeers.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iepeers.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,184,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msfeedsbs.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msfeedsbs.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msfeedsbs.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msfeedsbs.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 licmgr10.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\licmgr10.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 licmgr10.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\licmgr10.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 jsproxy.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\jsproxy.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 jsproxy.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jsproxy.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iedvtool.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iedvtool.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:56 | 000,743,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iedkcs32.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\iedkcs32.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:56 | 000,387,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iedkcs32.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iedkcs32.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:56 | 000,387,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 corpol.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\corpol.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:56 | 000,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 corpol.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\corpol.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:56 | 000,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 html.iec -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\html.iec -> [2013/09/23 13:06:48 | 000,385,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> 
 1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> 
 
[Files - No Company Name]
 RealPlayerRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealPlayerRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> [2013/10/14 23:59:26 | 000,000,300 | ---- | C] ()
 RealPlayerRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealPlayerRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> [2013/10/14 23:59:26 | 000,000,292 | ---- | C] ()
 RealPlayer.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk -> [2013/10/14 23:58:04 | 000,000,747 | ---- | C] ()
 Google Chrome.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk -> [2013/10/13 13:01:17 | 000,001,833 | ---- | C] ()
 Google Chrome.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk -> [2013/10/13 13:01:17 | 000,001,815 | ---- | C] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cec6dd87b77a86.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cec6dd87b77a86.job -> [2013/10/11 18:56:40 | 000,000,882 | ---- | C] ()
 defsea1.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\defsea1.exe -> [2013/10/09 03:02:25 | 000,759,908 | ---- | C] (                                                            )
 Boot.bak -> C:\Boot.bak -> [2013/09/25 03:06:34 | 000,000,211 | ---- | C] ()
 cmldr -> C:\cmldr -> [2013/09/25 03:06:30 | 000,260,272 | RHS- | C] ()
 PEV.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] ()
 MBR.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] ()
 sed.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] ()
 grep.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] ()
 zip.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] ()
 Reimage.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\Reimage.ini -> [2013/06/20 19:11:57 | 000,000,162 | ---- | C] ()
 nvdrsdb0.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrsdb0.bin -> [2013/04/13 00:35:42 | 001,072,544 | ---- | C] ()
 nvdrsdb1.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrsdb1.bin -> [2013/04/13 00:35:41 | 001,072,544 | ---- | C] ()
 nvdrssel.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrssel.bin -> [2013/04/13 00:35:41 | 000,000,001 | ---- | C] ()
 nvdata.data -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdata.data -> [2013/02/08 05:03:08 | 002,816,504 | ---- | C] ()
 wklnhst.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\wklnhst.dat -> [2013/01/28 16:16:07 | 000,000,178 | ---- | C] ()
 Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.351.32.bc -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.351.32.bc -> [2012/11/11 18:34:49 | 000,000,193 | ---- | C] ()
 UserProducts.xml -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\UserProducts.xml -> [2012/09/21 15:26:43 | 000,000,758 | ---- | C] ()
 DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> [2012/09/19 01:46:07 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] ()
 store-pp.jbs -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\store-pp.jbs -> [2012/07/22 23:09:01 | 020,480,000 | ---- | C] ()
 d3d9caps.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9caps.dat -> [2012/07/02 14:00:04 | 000,000,664 | ---- | C] ()
 GPlrLanc.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\GPlrLanc.dat -> [2012/06/15 23:10:07 | 000,000,064 | ---- | C] ()
 iacenc.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll -> [2012/05/26 17:55:06 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] ()
 psisdecd.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\psisdecd.dll -> [2012/05/20 18:27:06 | 000,363,520 | ---- | C] ()
< End of report >
```


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

ok the OTS worked
now whatll you have me do next??? 
thanks again


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

sorry just wanted to ask you how do i do this?
zip the text file and upload it that way
dont know anything about zipping files
yes i own this pc no i have no clue what the heck im doing most generally!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

When I get home, I'll grab a few screenshots on how to zip something up 

We all had to learn about computers, so don't worry about that part. Even now, somebody will say to do something, and I may have to ask 'how?'


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

This is how to Zip a file for uploading.

So, find the file that you want. In this case, I'm using a file called Test, which is a Notepad file:










Now, right-click on the file and select *Send To* and then click on *Compressed (zipped) folder*










A new file will appear called the same as the file you have, with a little zip on it


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Anyway, back to the OTS log 

Start OTS. Copy/Paste the information in the quotebox below into the panel where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the *Run Fix* button.


```
[Unregister Dlls]
[Driver Services - Safe List]
YY -> (PxHelp20) PxHelp20 [Kernel | Disabled | Running] -> 
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\] > -> 
YN -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\: Main\\"Start Page" -> http://home.mywebsearch.com/index.jhtml?n=77C09F4F&ptnrS=ZLxdm0025CUS&ptb=MEBNhi1K_9TjyCKEv0oSdA
YN -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\: URLSearchHooks\\"{00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\] > -> 
YN -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\: URLSearchHooks\\"{00f2c0c6-2194-484e-9064-44e57787867b}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\: URLSearchHooks\\"{8a7d2060-824d-4b17-b00a-759b1b5f30d9}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\: URLSearchHooks\\"{D3D233D5-9F6D-436C-B6C7-E63F77503B30}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< FireFox Settings [Prefs.js] > -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\prefs.js
YN -> browser.startup.homepage -> "http://mysearch.avg.com/?cid={0570620F-D1B9-4D82-B5A4-4EAB3BE6F11E}&mid=77d14d170166485380164775e6910e74-8f53572c116d655263ccd37f99fcd878157419d4&lang=en&ds=re011&pr=sa&d=&v=&pid=safeguard&sg=0&sap=hp"
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
YN -> {656EC4B7-072B-4698-B504-2A414C1F0037} [HKLM] -> [Accelerator Plugin]
YN -> {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} [HKLM] -> [avast! WebRep]
YN -> {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} [HKLM] -> [Bing Bar Helper]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar
YN -> "{8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f}" [HKLM] -> [Bing Bar]
YN -> "{8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06}" [HKLM] -> [avast! WebRep]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{00F2C0C6-2194-484E-9064-44E57787867B}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{5BED3930-2E9E-76D8-BACC-80DF2188D455}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{A8FB8EB3-183B-4598-924D-86F0E5E37085}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{00F2C0C6-2194-484E-9064-44E57787867B}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{5BED3930-2E9E-76D8-BACC-80DF2188D455}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{F7E4B48A-9940-48D8-A732-246A2FDB7B40}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Run [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
YN -> "MyWebSearch Email Plugin" -> [C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe]
< Run [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
YN -> "InstallIQUpdater" -> ["C:\Program Files\W3i\InstallIQUpdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe" /silent /autorun]
< Internet Explorer Menu Extensions [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\
YN -> &Search -> [http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?s=100000345&p=ZLxdm0025CUS&si=&a=MEBNhi1K_9TjyCKEv0oSdA&n=2010121423]
YN -> E&xport to Microsoft Excel -> [res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000]
YN -> Google Sidewiki... -> [res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html]
< Internet Explorer Menu Extensions [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\
YN -> E&xport to Microsoft Excel -> [res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000]
< Domain Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List
YN -> "C:\Program Files\BearShare Applications\BearShare\BearShare.exe" -> [C:\Program Files\BearShare Applications\BearShare\BearShare.exe:*:Enabled:BearShare]
< Standard Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List
YN -> "C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\solutoinstaller-_wq2D7Yts0C4.exe" -> [C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\solutoinstaller-_wq2D7Yts0C4.exe:*:Enabled:SolutoInstaller]
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
NY ->  1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
NY ->  1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
```
The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the *Ok* button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

thanks on the info for zip files 
that was rather easy the way you told it so thanks 
will do the ots now


oh and i (yes on purpose!! dang it!) dowmloaded a yahoo tool bar and now i want it off and cant figure out how.dont see it in the ad/remove programs?
i know! i should not be let loose with internet access!! sorry can you help me?again with something else? thnaks


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

[Driver Services - Safe List]
Error: No service named PxHelp20 was found to stop!
Service\Driver key PxHelp20 not found.
File not found.
[Registry - Safe List]
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\\Start Page deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\\{00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\\{00f2c0c6-2194-484e-9064-44e57787867b} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{00f2c0c6-2194-484e-9064-44e57787867b}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\\{8a7d2060-824d-4b17-b00a-759b1b5f30d9} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8a7d2060-824d-4b17-b00a-759b1b5f30d9}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\\{D3D233D5-9F6D-436C-B6C7-E63F77503B30} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D3D233D5-9F6D-436C-B6C7-E63F77503B30}\ not found.
Prefs.js: "http://mysearch.avg.com/?cid={0570620F-D1B9-4D82-B5A4-4EAB3BE6F11E}&mid=77d14d170166485380164775e6910e74-8f53572c116d655263ccd37f99fcd878157419d4&lang=en&ds=re011&pr=sa&d=&v=&pid=safeguard&sg=0&sap=hp" removed from browser.startup.homepage
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{656EC4B7-072B-4698-B504-2A414C1F0037}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{656EC4B7-072B-4698-B504-2A414C1F0037}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f}\ deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar\\{8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f}\ deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar\\{8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{00F2C0C6-2194-484E-9064-44E57787867B} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{00F2C0C6-2194-484E-9064-44E57787867B}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{5BED3930-2E9E-76D8-BACC-80DF2188D455} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{5BED3930-2E9E-76D8-BACC-80DF2188D455}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{A8FB8EB3-183B-4598-924D-86F0E5E37085} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A8FB8EB3-183B-4598-924D-86F0E5E37085}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{00F2C0C6-2194-484E-9064-44E57787867B} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{00F2C0C6-2194-484E-9064-44E57787867B}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{5BED3930-2E9E-76D8-BACC-80DF2188D455} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{5BED3930-2E9E-76D8-BACC-80DF2188D455}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D7E97865-918F-41E4-9CD0-25AB1C574CE8}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{F7E4B48A-9940-48D8-A732-246A2FDB7B40} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F7E4B48A-9940-48D8-A732-246A2FDB7B40}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\MyWebSearch Email Plugin deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\InstallIQUpdater deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\&Search\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\E&xport to Microsoft Excel\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\Google Sidewiki...\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\E&xport to Microsoft Excel\ deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List\\C:\Program Files\BearShare Applications\BearShare\BearShare.exe deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List\\C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\solutoinstaller-_wq2D7Yts0C4.exe deleted successfully.
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CONFIG.TMP deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\msdownld.tmp folder deleted successfully.
< End of fix log >
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.47.2 fix logfile created on 10172013_143805

this OTS was very quick!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Good to see the OTS fix worked well, looks like it removed the entries OTL couldn't 

Also, great news on the uninstaller for soluto :up:

For the Yahoo Toolbar, re-run OTS exactly as you did before. I've re-copied it here for ease:


Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus interferes with OTS, allow it to run.
Double-click on *OTS.exe* to start the program.
At the top put a check mark in the box beside "Scan All Users".
Under the *Additional Scans *section put a check in the box next to Disabled MS Config Items, NetSvcs and EventViewer logs (Last 10 errors)
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file.
Use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.

*Make sure you attach the report in your reply. If it is too big to upload, then zip the text file and upload it that way*


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

```
OTS logfile created on: 10/17/2013 7:01:43 PM - Run 2
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.47.2     Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy
 
894.00 Mb Total Physical Memory | 405.00 Mb Available Physical Memory | 45.00% Memory free
2.00 Gb Paging File | 2.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 81.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 1344 2688 [binary data]
 
%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 139.04 Gb Total Space | 104.38 Gb Free Space | 75.07% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 5.55 Gb Total Space | 0.00 Gb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: UDF
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
F: Drive not present or media not loaded
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded
 
Computer Name: EMACHINE-98E05C
Current User Name: matthew1and5
Logged in as Administrator.
 
Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: All users
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
 
[Processes - Safe List]
realsched.exe -> C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe -> [2013/10/14 23:57:08 | 000,295,512 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
ots.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\OTS.exe -> [2013/10/08 23:04:47 | 000,646,656 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
lightshot.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\4.4.2.10\Lightshot.exe -> [2013/09/27 13:39:50 | 000,313,120 | ---- | M] (Skillbrains)
rndlresolversvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\rndlresolversvc.exe -> [2013/08/14 15:19:24 | 000,039,056 | ---- | M] ()
ogmservice.exe -> C:\Program Files\Online Games Manager\ogmservice.exe -> [2013/08/08 09:18:38 | 000,559,552 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
jqs.exe -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe -> [2013/07/01 18:44:13 | 000,182,184 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
mbamservice.exe -> C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe -> [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
mbamgui.exe -> C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe -> [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,532,040 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
mbamscheduler.exe -> C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe -> [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
avastui.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe -> [2012/10/30 18:50:59 | 004,297,136 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software)
wna3100.exe -> C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe -> [2011/12/08 16:53:32 | 008,364,288 | ---- | M] ()
etservice.exe -> C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe -> [2008/07/16 16:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] ()
explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
agrsmsvc.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe -> [2007/12/10 22:15:04 | 000,012,800 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems)
 
[Modules - No Company Name]
system.windows.forms.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\02257c6b67db33c194fa3beccf977afb\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll -> [2013/10/09 03:31:59 | 012,434,432 | ---- | M] ()
rndlresolversvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\rndlresolversvc.exe -> [2013/08/14 15:19:24 | 000,039,056 | ---- | M] ()
system.management.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\cf3c9d1496acdcb836853e59fe20223b\System.Management.ni.dll -> [2013/08/13 17:54:58 | 000,998,400 | ---- | M] ()
system.serviceprocess.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\15fd2d2f4e709154b44187a6915db244\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll -> [2013/08/13 17:53:02 | 000,212,992 | ---- | M] ()
system.runtime.remoting.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\f4ea3ea9bbe98bbc32c6def83bd2962d\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll -> [2013/08/13 17:52:56 | 000,771,584 | ---- | M] ()
system.drawing.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\3b34cb206ab0cec687c3730b14cdff57\System.Drawing.ni.dll -> [2013/08/13 17:46:33 | 001,593,344 | ---- | M] ()
system.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\10df39542df7d48462451fc39bce8418\System.ni.dll -> [2013/08/13 17:39:09 | 007,977,984 | ---- | M] ()
mscorlib.ni.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\b14359470744c840c59fbe4e58034fd6\mscorlib.ni.dll -> [2013/07/11 02:43:11 | 011,497,984 | ---- | M] ()
wna3100.exe -> C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe -> [2011/12/08 16:53:32 | 008,364,288 | ---- | M] ()
wifisvclib.dll -> C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvcLib.dll -> [2011/09/13 16:57:20 | 000,282,624 | ---- | M] ()
log4net.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\log4net\1.2.10.0__1b44e1d426115821\log4net.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:31 | 000,270,336 | ---- | M] ()
framework.utility.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Utility\3.0.3010.0__4df5dcab8860d239\Framework.Utility.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:31 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] ()
framework.utility.commonfunctions.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Utility.CommonFunctions\3.0.3010.0__770d2a375f176870\Framework.Utility.CommonFunctions.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:31 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] ()
framework.library.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Library\3.0.3010.0__3036420f80dd6947\Framework.Library.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,061,440 | ---- | M] ()
framework.model.controller.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Model.Controller\3.0.3010.0__14bcaafdb44b5951\Framework.Model.Controller.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] ()
framework.host.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Host\3.0.3010.0__672b450de5a7e94a\Framework.Host.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,015,360 | ---- | M] ()
framework.model.controllerinterface.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Model.ControllerInterface\3.0.3010.0__d842b71b4d6ed079\Framework.Model.ControllerInterface.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,009,216 | ---- | M] ()
framework.plugininterface.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.PluginInterface\3.0.3010.0__9ecdf03bb2054f94\Framework.PluginInterface.dll -> [2010/08/05 00:52:30 | 000,006,144 | ---- | M] ()
etservice.exe -> C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe -> [2008/07/16 16:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] ()
 
[Win32 Services - Safe List]
(SeaPort) SeaPort [Auto | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(Norton Internet Security) Norton Internet Security [Auto | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(BBSvc) Bing Bar Update Service [On_Demand | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(avast! Antivirus) avast! Antivirus [Auto | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(AppMgmt) Application Management [On_Demand | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(RealNetworks Downloader Resolver Service) RealNetworks Downloader Resolver Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\rndlresolversvc.exe -> [2013/08/14 15:19:24 | 000,039,056 | ---- | M] ()
(ogmservice) Online Games Manager [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Online Games Manager\ogmservice.exe -> [2013/08/08 09:18:38 | 000,559,552 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
(AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) Adobe Flash Player Update Service [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -> [2013/07/19 16:35:40 | 000,256,904 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
(JavaQuickStarterService) Java Quick Starter [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe -> [2013/07/01 18:44:13 | 000,182,184 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
(MBAMService) MBAMService [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe -> [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
(MBAMScheduler) MBAMScheduler [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe -> [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
(WSWNA3100) WSWNA3100 [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvc.exe -> [2011/12/07 18:31:00 | 000,303,360 | ---- | M] ()
(SwitchBoard) Adobe SwitchBoard [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe -> [2010/02/19 13:37:14 | 000,517,096 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
(ETService) Empowering Technology Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe -> [2008/07/16 16:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] ()
(AgereModemAudio) Agere Modem Call Progress Audio [Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe -> [2007/12/10 22:15:04 | 000,012,800 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems)
 
[Driver Services - Safe List]
(MBAMProtector) MBAMProtector [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbam.sys -> [2013/04/04 14:50:32 | 000,022,856 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
(BCMH43XX) Broadcom 802.11 USB Network Adapter Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bcmwlhigh5.sys -> [2011/12/12 17:43:00 | 001,034,240 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation)
(int15) int15 [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\int15.sys -> [2008/07/16 15:56:06 | 000,015,392 | ---- | M] (Acer, Inc.)
(IntcAzAudAddService) Service for Realtek HD Audio (WDM) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -> [2008/05/20 04:53:00 | 004,800,000 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
(NwlnkIpx) NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,088,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(NwlnkNb) NWLink NetBIOS [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,063,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(NwlnkSpx) NWLink SPX/SPXII Protocol [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(AgereSoftModem) Agere Systems Soft Modem [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AGRSM.sys -> [2008/03/05 00:10:54 | 001,203,808 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems)
(nvnetbus) NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvnetbus.sys -> [2008/01/28 23:37:48 | 000,022,016 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation)
(NVENETFD) NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NVENETFD.sys -> [2008/01/28 23:37:46 | 000,054,016 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation)
(sfsync02) StarForce Protection Synchronization Driver (version 2.x) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfsync02.sys -> [2005/08/10 09:06:28 | 000,019,968 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology)
(sfdrv01) StarForce Protection Environment Driver (version 1.x) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfdrv01.sys -> [2005/08/10 07:44:04 | 000,050,688 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology)
(sfhlp02) StarForce Protection Helper Driver (version 2.x) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfhlp02.sys -> [2005/05/16 08:20:39 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology)
 
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: Main\\"Default_Secondary_Page_URL" -> [Binary data over 100 bytes] -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: Main\\"Secondary Start Pages" -> [Binary data over 100 bytes] -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: Main\\"Start Page" -> http://www.msn.com/?ocid=OIE8HP&PC=UP62 -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\] > -> -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\] > -> -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\] > -> -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\: Main\\"Start Page" -> http://www.google.com/ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\: Main\\"Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs" -> en-us -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< FireFox Settings [Prefs.js] > -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\prefs.js -> 
browser.startup.homepage -> "" ->
keyword.URL -> "" ->
< FireFox Extensions [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected] -> C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\WebRep\FF [C:\PROGRAM FILES\AVAST SOFTWARE\AVAST\WEBREP\FF] -> [2013/03/15 14:03:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{DF153AFF-6948-45d7-AC98-4FC4AF8A08E2} -> C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\REALNETWORKS\REALDOWNLOADER\BROWSERPLUGINS\FIREFOX\EXT\ [C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\REALNETWORKS\REALDOWNLOADER\BROWSERPLUGINS\FIREFOX\EXT\] -> [2013/10/14 23:57:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox Extensions [User Folders] > -> 
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions -> [2013/06/18 23:21:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions -> [2013/09/20 15:54:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Greasemonkey   -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781} -> [2013/06/18 23:33:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\staged -> [2013/06/18 23:33:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions -> [2013/06/18 22:08:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Lightshot (screenshot tool)   -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{394DCBA4-1F92-4f8e-8EC9-8D2CB90CB69B}(2) -> [2013/03/15 13:51:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Greasemonkey   -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781} -> [2013/03/15 13:51:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\staged(2) -> [2013/03/15 13:51:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ecsfh9jh.default\extensions -> [2013/05/24 18:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkaq102z.default\extensions -> [2013/05/24 18:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa(2).default\extensions -> [2013/05/24 18:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions -> [2013/08/28 21:31:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\extensions -> [2013/06/18 23:20:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< HOSTS File > ([2013/09/25 03:42:58 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] - 1 lines) -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts -> 
Reset Hosts
127.0.0.1       localhost
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\ -> 
{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll [Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper] -> [2012/09/23 20:43:36 | 000,072,336 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
{3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} [HKLM] -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\BrowserPlugins\IE\rndlbrowserrecordplugin.dll [RealNetworks Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer] -> [2013/08/14 15:21:42 | 000,542,376 | ---- | M] (RealDownloader)
{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll [Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper] -> [2013/07/01 18:44:14 | 000,463,272 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.9012.1008\swg.dll [Google Toolbar Notifier BHO] -> [2013/10/09 09:45:56 | 001,001,936 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.)
{DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll [Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper] -> [2013/07/01 18:44:13 | 000,171,944 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation)
< Run [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe ["C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe"] -> [2013/03/21 05:10:08 | 000,472,992 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
"AdobeCS6ServiceManager" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe ["C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin] -> [2012/03/09 16:26:58 | 001,073,312 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
"avast" -> C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe ["C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui] -> [2012/10/30 18:50:59 | 004,297,136 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software)
"IMJPMIG8.1" -> C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE ["C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32] -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,208,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"MSPY2002" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe [C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC] -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,059,392 | ---- | M] ()
"PHIME2002A" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE [C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName] -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,455,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"PHIME2002ASync" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE [C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC] -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,455,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"SwitchBoard" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe] -> [2010/02/19 13:37:14 | 000,517,096 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
"TkBellExe" -> C:\Program Files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe ["C:\Program Files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe"  -osboot] -> [2013/10/14 23:57:08 | 000,295,512 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
< Run [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"ccleaner" -> C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe ["C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe" /AUTO] -> [2013/03/25 14:35:18 | 003,497,240 | ---- | M] (Piriform Ltd)
"LightShot" -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\LightShot.exe [C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\LightShot.exe Flags: uninsdeletevalue] -> [2013/09/27 13:40:02 | 000,226,592 | ---- | M] ()
< Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< All Users Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\NETGEAR WNA3100 Genie.lnk -> C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe -> [2011/12/08 16:53:32 | 008,364,288 | ---- | M] ()
< Brittnye Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Default User Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Guest Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< MamasKarlasMine Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< matthew1and5 Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Activities
\Activities\\"NoActivities" ->  [1] -> File not found
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"HonorAutoRunSetting" ->  [1] -> File not found
\\"NoCDBurning" ->  [0] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDrives" ->  [0] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [145] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [145] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
\\"NoDrives" ->  [0] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
< Default Prefix > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix
"" -> http://
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\] > -> HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Downloaded Program Files > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\ -> 
{149E45D8-163E-4189-86FC-45022AB2B6C9} [HKLM] -> file:///C:/Program%20Files/Mystery%20Case%20Files%20-%20Madame%20Fate/Images/stg_drm.ocx [SpinTop DRM Control] -> 
{17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} [HKLM] -> http://download.microsoft.com/download/E/5/6/E5611B10-0D6D-4117-8430-A67417AA88CD/LegitCheckControl.cab [Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool] -> 
{233C1507-6A77-46A4-9443-F871F945D258} [HKLM] -> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab [Shockwave ActiveX Control] -> 
{6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} [HKLM] ->  [ExentInf Class] -> 
{6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} [HKLM] -> http://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1343287068843 [MUWebControl Class] -> 
{6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} [HKLM] -> https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab [HP Download Manager] -> 
{B479199A-1242-4E3C-AD81-7F0DF801B4AE} [HKLM] -> http://download.microsoft.com/download/C/9/C/C9C3D86D-84AC-4AF0-8584-842756A66467/MicrosoftDownloadManager.cab [Reg Error: Key error.] -> 
{CC450D71-CC90-424C-8638-1F2DBAC87A54} [HKLM] -> file:///C:/Program%20Files/Mystery%20Case%20Files%20-%20Madame%20Fate/Images/armhelper.ocx [ArmHelper Control] -> 
{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} [HKLM] -> https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab [Shockwave Flash Object] -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\ -> 
DhcpNameServer -> 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12 -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\ -> 
{7FCE32CC-5C6D-4498-A388-B708AE37C8D1}\\DhcpNameServer -> 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12   (NETGEAR WNA3100 N300 Wireless USB Adapter) -> 
{BAB149FD-C99D-4153-A329-B2FA1E3B9D59}\\DhcpNameServer -> 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12   (NETGEAR WNA3100 N300 Wireless USB Adapter) -> 
{BAB149FD-C99D-4153-A329-B2FA1E3B9D59}\\NameServer -> 8.26.56.26,156.154.70.22   (NETGEAR WNA3100 N300 Wireless USB Adapter) -> 
{E2D681EB-6E9C-42FC-91D8-6F09212667FB}\\DhcpNameServer -> 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12   (NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller) -> 
IE Styles -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Styles
"MaxScriptStatements" -> Reg Error: Invalid data type.
"Use My Stylesheet" -> Reg Error: Invalid data type.
< Winlogon settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon -> 
*Shell* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\Shell -> 
Explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
*UserInit* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\UserInit -> 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe -> [2008/04/14 07:00:00 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
< Domain Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
< Standard Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
< SafeBoot AlternateShell [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot -> 
< CDROM Autorun Setting [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE]> -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom ->
"AutoRun" -> 1 -> 
"DisplayName" -> CD-ROM Driver -> 
"ImagePath" ->  [system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys] -> File not found
< Drives with AutoRun files > ->  -> 
C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [] -> C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [ NTFS ] -> [2009/03/13 10:27:39 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
D:\AutoRun [] -> D:\AutoRun [ UDF ] -> [2009/07/08 01:09:23 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M]
D:\AutoRun.exe [MZ | ] -> D:\AutoRun.exe [ UDF ] -> [2009/07/08 01:17:56 | 000,703,552 | R--- | M] (Electronic Arts Inc.)
D:\AutoRunGUI.dll [MZ | ] -> D:\AutoRunGUI.dll [ UDF ] -> [2009/07/08 01:17:57 | 000,711,744 | R--- | M] (Electronic Arts Inc.)
D:\autorun.inf [[autorun] | open=Autorun.exe | Icon=Sims2DoubleDeluxe.ico | Name=The Sims 2 Double Deluxe |  | [Special] | Disk=1 | ProductGuiID={C22E50B4-B9D0-4a07-B1F3-12362514FEA7} |  | ] -> D:\autorun.inf [ UDF ] -> [2009/07/08 01:17:51 | 000,000,164 | R--- | M] ()
< MountPoints2 [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2 -> 
< Registry Shell Spawning - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command -> 
comfile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
exefile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
< File Associations - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>\ -> 
.com [@ = ComFile] -> "%1" %* -> 
.exe [@ = exefile] -> "%1" %* -> 
 
[Registry - Additional Scans - Safe List]
< Disabled MSConfig State [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\state -> 
"bootini" -> 0 -> 
"services" -> 0 -> 
"startup" -> 0 -> 
"system.ini" -> 0 -> 
"win.ini" -> 0 -> 
< HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SvcHost > -> ->
*netsvcs* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SvcHost\\netsvcs ->
6to4 ->  -> File not found
AppMgmt ->  -> File not found
Ias ->  -> File not found
Iprip ->  -> File not found
Irmon ->  -> File not found
NWCWorkstation ->  -> File not found
WmdmPmSp ->  -> File not found
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
< EventViewer Logs - Last 10 Errors > -> Event Information -> Description
Application [ Error ] 8/30/2013 6:05:28 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002 -> Description = Hanging application chrome.exe, version 29.0.1547.62, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
Application [ Error ] 8/30/2013 6:05:35 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1001 -> Description = Fault bucket -501639176.
Application [ Error ] 9/2/2013 9:45:08 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000 -> Description = Faulting application rnupgagent.exe, version 10.5.0.19, faulting module rnupgagent.exe, version 10.5.0.19, fault address 0x00008fe0.
Application [ Error ] 9/16/2013 11:26:57 AM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002 -> Description = Hanging application sons-of-anarchy-the-complete-season-5-hdtv_BitLord.exe, version 0.0.0.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
Application [ Error ] 9/16/2013 11:29:24 AM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002 -> Description = Hanging application sons-of-anarchy-the-complete-season-5-hdtv_BitLord.exe, version 0.0.0.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
Application [ Error ] 10/8/2013 3:20:24 AM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002 -> Description = Hanging application chrome.exe, version 30.0.1599.69, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
Application [ Error ] 10/8/2013 3:21:04 AM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1001 -> Description = Fault bucket -422241984.
Application [ Error ] 10/9/2013 4:42:23 AM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = .NET Runtime Optimization Service | ID = 1103 -> Description = .NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Tried to start a service that wasn't the latest version of CLR Optimization service. Will shutdown 
Application [ Error ] 10/17/2013 6:14:14 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002 -> Description = Hanging application chrome.exe, version 30.0.1599.101, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
Application [ Error ] 10/17/2013 6:14:50 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1001 -> Description = Fault bucket -396018338.
System [ Error ] 10/17/2013 3:14:30 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7023 -> Description = The Application Management service terminated with the following error:   %%126
System [ Error ] 10/17/2013 3:14:30 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7023 -> Description = The Application Management service terminated with the following error:   %%126
System [ Error ] 10/17/2013 3:14:30 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7023 -> Description = The Application Management service terminated with the following error:   %%126
System [ Error ] 10/17/2013 7:43:45 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Print | ID = 23 -> Description = Printer Dell Photo Printer 720,0 failed to initialize because a suitable Dell Photo Printer 720 driver could not be found.
System [ Error ] 10/17/2013 7:43:55 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000 -> Description = The aswFsBlk service failed to start due to the following error:   %%2
System [ Error ] 10/17/2013 7:43:55 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000 -> Description = The aswMon2 service failed to start due to the following error:   %%2
System [ Error ] 10/17/2013 7:43:55 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001 -> Description = The avast! Antivirus service depends on the aswMon2 service which failed to start because of the following error:   %%2
System [ Error ] 10/17/2013 7:43:55 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000 -> Description = The Norton Internet Security service failed to start due to the following error:   %%3
System [ Error ] 10/17/2013 7:43:55 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000 -> Description = The SeaPort service failed to start due to the following error:   %%3
System [ Error ] 10/17/2013 7:43:56 PM Computer Name = EMACHINE-98E05C | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026 -> Description = The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:   Aavmker4  AswRdr  aswSnx  aswSP  aswTdi
 
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
 Recent -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Recent -> [2013/10/17 18:53:43 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C]
 _OTS -> C:\_OTS -> [2013/10/17 14:38:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 RealNetworks -> C:\Program Files\RealNetworks -> [2013/10/14 23:57:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 RealNetworks -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks -> [2013/10/14 23:57:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 xing shared -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\xing shared -> [2013/10/14 23:57:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 rmoc3260.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmoc3260.dll -> [2013/10/14 23:57:25 | 000,201,872 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
 pndx5016.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5016.dll -> [2013/10/14 23:57:10 | 000,006,656 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
 pndx5032.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5032.dll -> [2013/10/14 23:57:10 | 000,005,632 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
 RealNetworks -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\RealNetworks -> [2013/10/14 23:57:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Google Chrome -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Google Chrome -> [2013/10/13 13:01:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 hidparse.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidparse.sys -> [2013/10/08 14:46:18 | 000,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 usbvideo.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbvideo.sys -> [2013/10/08 14:41:37 | 000,123,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 usbaudio.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbaudio.sys -> [2013/10/08 14:41:37 | 000,060,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 usbport.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbport.sys -> [2013/10/08 14:38:11 | 000,144,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 usbehci.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbehci.sys -> [2013/10/08 14:38:11 | 000,030,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 usbd.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbd.sys -> [2013/10/08 14:38:11 | 000,005,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 RECYCLER -> C:\RECYCLER -> [2013/09/25 03:43:23 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 cmdcons -> C:\cmdcons -> [2013/09/25 03:06:28 | 000,000,000 | RHSD | C]
 imkarla.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Desktop\imkarla.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:55:45 | 005,130,004 | R--- | C] (Swearware)
 SWREG.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 SWSC.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 SWXCACLS.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,212,480 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 NIRCMD.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft)
 Qoobox -> C:\Qoobox -> [2013/09/25 02:52:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 erdnt -> C:\WINDOWS\erdnt -> [2013/09/25 02:52:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 IECompatCache -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\IECompatCache -> [2013/09/20 16:04:58 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
 User_Feed_Synchronization-{042C18C8-CDF0-49EE-A260-F2CEEBFEDE6A}.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{042C18C8-CDF0-49EE-A260-F2CEEBFEDE6A}.job -> [2013/10/17 19:04:00 | 000,000,436 | -H-- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cec6dd87b77a86.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cec6dd87b77a86.job -> [2013/10/17 19:01:00 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010UA.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010UA.job -> [2013/10/17 18:45:00 | 000,001,018 | ---- | M] ()
 LogConfigTemp.xml -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\LogConfigTemp.xml -> [2013/10/17 18:43:38 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce317de17aa0ca.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce317de17aa0ca.job -> [2013/10/17 18:43:36 | 000,000,894 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cdd42a48bf2014.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cdd42a48bf2014.job -> [2013/10/17 18:43:36 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] ()
 RealPlayerRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealPlayerRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> [2013/10/17 18:43:35 | 000,000,292 | ---- | M] ()
 RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> [2013/10/17 18:43:34 | 000,000,292 | ---- | M] ()
 bootstat.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat -> [2013/10/17 18:43:27 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] ()
 hiberfil.sys -> C:\hiberfil.sys -> [2013/10/17 18:43:25 | 937,938,944 | -HS- | M] ()
 Adobe Flash Player Updater.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job -> [2013/10/17 18:30:00 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> [2013/10/17 18:13:00 | 000,000,898 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010Core.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010Core.job -> [2013/10/17 16:45:00 | 000,000,966 | ---- | M] ()
 update-S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\update-S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> [2013/10/17 15:55:00 | 000,000,390 | ---- | M] ()
 update-sys.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\update-sys.job -> [2013/10/17 15:50:00 | 000,000,390 | ---- | M] ()
 Google Chrome.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk -> [2013/10/15 14:00:27 | 000,001,815 | ---- | M] ()
 RealPlayerRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealPlayerRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> [2013/10/15 11:52:11 | 000,000,300 | ---- | M] ()
 RealPlayer.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk -> [2013/10/14 23:58:04 | 000,000,747 | ---- | M] ()
 rmoc3260.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmoc3260.dll -> [2013/10/14 23:57:25 | 000,201,872 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
 pndx5016.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5016.dll -> [2013/10/14 23:57:10 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
 pndx5032.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5032.dll -> [2013/10/14 23:57:10 | 000,005,632 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
 pncrt.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pncrt.dll -> [2013/10/14 23:57:09 | 000,272,896 | ---- | M] (Progressive Networks)
 RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> [2013/10/14 23:54:07 | 000,000,300 | ---- | M] ()
 Google Chrome.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk -> [2013/10/14 11:48:22 | 000,001,833 | ---- | M] ()
 UserProducts.xml -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\UserProducts.xml -> [2013/10/10 15:06:53 | 000,000,758 | ---- | M] ()
 FNTCACHE.DAT -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT -> [2013/10/09 03:42:03 | 003,634,496 | ---- | M] ()
 perfh009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat -> [2013/10/09 03:25:02 | 000,490,386 | ---- | M] ()
 perfc009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat -> [2013/10/09 03:25:02 | 000,083,452 | ---- | M] ()
 Disk Cleanup.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Disk Cleanup.job -> [2013/10/09 03:00:00 | 000,000,274 | ---- | M] ()
 hosts -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts -> [2013/09/25 03:42:58 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] ()
 boot.ini -> C:\boot.ini -> [2013/09/25 03:06:35 | 000,000,327 | RHS- | M] ()
 imkarla.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Desktop\imkarla.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:55:58 | 005,130,004 | R--- | M] (Swearware)
 ie4uinit.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ie4uinit.exe -> [2013/09/23 23:36:50 | 000,174,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ie4uinit.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ie4uinit.exe -> [2013/09/23 23:36:50 | 000,174,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 urlmon.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\urlmon.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 001,215,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wininet.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wininet.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,920,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 vgx.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vgx.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,759,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mstime.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstime.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,611,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mstime.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstime.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,611,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 occache.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\occache.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,206,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 url.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\url.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,105,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 url.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\url.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,105,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mshtmled.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:58 | 000,067,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieframe.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ieframe.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 011,113,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mshtml.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtml.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 006,017,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iertutil.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iertutil.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 002,006,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 inetcpl.cpl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcpl.cpl -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 001,469,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 inetcpl.cpl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcpl.cpl -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 001,469,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msfeeds.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msfeeds.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,630,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msfeeds.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msfeeds.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,630,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 jsdbgui.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jsdbgui.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,522,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iepeers.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\iepeers.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,184,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iepeers.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iepeers.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,184,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msfeedsbs.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msfeedsbs.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msfeedsbs.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msfeedsbs.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 licmgr10.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\licmgr10.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 licmgr10.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\licmgr10.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 jsproxy.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\jsproxy.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 jsproxy.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jsproxy.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:57 | 000,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iedvtool.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iedvtool.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:56 | 000,743,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iedkcs32.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\iedkcs32.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:56 | 000,387,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iedkcs32.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iedkcs32.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:56 | 000,387,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 corpol.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\corpol.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:56 | 000,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 corpol.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\corpol.dll -> [2013/09/23 13:33:56 | 000,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 html.iec -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\html.iec -> [2013/09/23 13:06:48 | 000,385,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 
[Files - No Company Name]
 RealPlayerRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealPlayerRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> [2013/10/14 23:59:26 | 000,000,300 | ---- | C] ()
 RealPlayerRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealPlayerRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job -> [2013/10/14 23:59:26 | 000,000,292 | ---- | C] ()
 RealPlayer.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk -> [2013/10/14 23:58:04 | 000,000,747 | ---- | C] ()
 Google Chrome.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk -> [2013/10/13 13:01:17 | 000,001,833 | ---- | C] ()
 Google Chrome.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk -> [2013/10/13 13:01:17 | 000,001,815 | ---- | C] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cec6dd87b77a86.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cec6dd87b77a86.job -> [2013/10/11 18:56:40 | 000,000,882 | ---- | C] ()
 defsea1.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\defsea1.exe -> [2013/10/09 03:02:25 | 000,759,908 | ---- | C] (                                                            )
 Boot.bak -> C:\Boot.bak -> [2013/09/25 03:06:34 | 000,000,211 | ---- | C] ()
 cmldr -> C:\cmldr -> [2013/09/25 03:06:30 | 000,260,272 | RHS- | C] ()
 PEV.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] ()
 MBR.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] ()
 sed.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] ()
 grep.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] ()
 zip.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe -> [2013/09/25 02:53:06 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] ()
 Reimage.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\Reimage.ini -> [2013/06/20 19:11:57 | 000,000,162 | ---- | C] ()
 nvdrsdb0.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrsdb0.bin -> [2013/04/13 00:35:42 | 001,072,544 | ---- | C] ()
 nvdrsdb1.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrsdb1.bin -> [2013/04/13 00:35:41 | 001,072,544 | ---- | C] ()
 nvdrssel.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrssel.bin -> [2013/04/13 00:35:41 | 000,000,001 | ---- | C] ()
 nvdata.data -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdata.data -> [2013/02/08 05:03:08 | 002,816,504 | ---- | C] ()
 wklnhst.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\wklnhst.dat -> [2013/01/28 16:16:07 | 000,000,178 | ---- | C] ()
 Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.351.32.bc -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.351.32.bc -> [2012/11/11 18:34:49 | 000,000,193 | ---- | C] ()
 UserProducts.xml -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\UserProducts.xml -> [2012/09/21 15:26:43 | 000,000,758 | ---- | C] ()
 DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> [2012/09/19 01:46:07 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] ()
 store-pp.jbs -> C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\store-pp.jbs -> [2012/07/22 23:09:01 | 020,480,000 | ---- | C] ()
 d3d9caps.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9caps.dat -> [2012/07/02 14:00:04 | 000,000,664 | ---- | C] ()
 GPlrLanc.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\GPlrLanc.dat -> [2012/06/15 23:10:07 | 000,000,064 | ---- | C] ()
 iacenc.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll -> [2012/05/26 17:55:06 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] ()
 psisdecd.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\psisdecd.dll -> [2012/05/20 18:27:06 | 000,363,520 | ---- | C] ()
< End of report >
```


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hmm, can't do it that way. Which is the browser you use all the time?


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

google chrome


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

ive been wanting to ask you since we started my mess months ago how do i get that avatar you have?
i love it!! 
and can i use it on my fb ?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

imkarla1 said:


> ive been wanting to ask you since we started my mess months ago how do i get that avatar you have?
> i love it!!
> and can i use it on my fb ?


Wow, I feel honored that you like it that much. Too, I really appreciate that you asked me for permission. If you don't mind, I would really like to keep it for my use here at this forum. It's special to me and I developed it myself 

------------

So, firstly, make sure you're in Chrome. To do this, go to Start | Programs, and look for this:










Click on it, and your home page will open. This is mine, though I never use Chrome 










Now, at the top is the *Address Bar*. In there, I want you to type, or copy/paste, the following, and then press the Enter key on your keyboard:

*chrome://extensions/*










Now, when the next page opens, it will have alot more than mine  :










Now, on yours, look for this one:

*Yahoo Toolbar*

When you see it, look for the little bin icon on the left (hover the mouse over it, and it moves to open):










Click on the Bin, and Extension will be deleted.










eddie


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

ok thanks that was easy thank you!!
now what?is there something else i need to do ?



ok fine on your avatar.thats pretty awesome you did it yourself
can you make me one??  lol


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Its looking a lot better, but I've just seen at the very beginning you had an outdated Firefox.

Can you delete the copy of Security Check you have, and get a new one as follows:

Download *Security Check* from *here*.
Save it to your Desktop.
Double click SecurityCheck.exe and follow the onscreen instructions inside of the black box.
A Notepad document should open automatically called *checkup.txt*; please post the contents of that document.

----

Also, can you run a virus scan here:

Please run a free online scan with the *ESET Online Scanner*

*Vista / Win7 users: *Right-click on the either the IE or FF icon in the Start Menu or Quick Launch Bar on the Taskbar and select *Run as Administrator*.

*Note: This scan works with Internet Explorer or Mozilla FireFox.*

If using* Mozilla Firefox* you will need to download *esetsmartinstaller_enu.exe* when prompted then double click on it to install.


Click the green ESET Online Scanner box
Tick the box next to *YES, I accept the Terms of Use*
then click on: *Start*
You may see a panel towards the top of the screen telling you the website wants to install an addon... click and allow it to install. If your firewall asks whether you want to allow installation, say yes.
 Make sure that the option *Scan archives *is checked.
 Now click on *Advanced Settings* and select the following:
*Scan for potentially unwanted applications*
* Scan for potentially unsafe applications*
* Enable Anti-Stealth Technology*

 Click on *Start*
 The virus signature database will begin to download. *Be patient* this make take some time depending on the speed of your Internet Connection.
 When completed the *Online Scan* will begin automatically. The scan may take several hours.
 *Do not touch either the Mouse or keyboard* during the scan otherwise it may stall.
 When completed select *Uninstall application on close*, *make sure you copy the logfile first!*
 Then click on: *Finish*
 Use *notepad* to open the logfile located at *C:\Program Files\ESET\EsetOnlineScanner\log.txt.*
 *Copy *and *paste* that log *as a reply* to this topic.

-----------

I can have a go on the avatar, but it was many years ago when I did it, and lost a few brain cells since then 

Let me have a dig around, and I'll see if I can do anything still 

Any particular character etc?


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

will do that stuff you said to do and no i dont have mozilla since awhile you helped clean up this mess i created! only using Google now.


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

I can have a go on the avatar, but it was many years ago when I did it, and lost a few brain cells since then 

Let me have a dig around, and I'll see if I can do anything still 

Any particular character etc?[

i really like al the old 70's cartoon guys especially Speedy Gonzalez!! go figure!  lol


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.74 
Windows XP Service Pack 3 x86 
Internet Explorer 8 
*``````````````Antivirus/Firewall Check:``````````````* 
Windows Firewall Enabled! 
avast! Free Antivirus 
*`````````Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:`````````* 
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.75.0.1300 
CCleaner 
JavaFX 2.1.1 
Java 7 Update 25 
*Java version out of Date!* 
Adobe Flash Player 11.8.800.94 
Adobe Reader 9 
Adobe Reader XI 
Google Chrome 30.0.1599.101 
*````````Process Check: objlist.exe by Laurent````````* 
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware mbamservice.exe 
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware mbamgui.exe 
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware mbamscheduler.exe 
Online Games Manager ogmservice.exe 
AVAST Software Avast avastUI.exe 
*`````````````````System Health check`````````````````* 
Total Fragmentation on Drive C:: 8% 
*````````````````````End of Log``````````````````````*


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

http://prntscr.com/1zjdpz
do i go ahead and click this?
not wanting to do ANYTHING im not sure of at this point


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'll have a look around, and see what I can do 

Now, looking at the Security Scan, you have two versions of Adobe Reader. The older one can leave you open to exploits, so lets uninstall that:

*Adobe Reader 9*

Just go to Control Panel | Programs and Features. Scroll down to *Adobe Reader 9*. click to highlight it, and then at the top select Uninstall.

As for the second part, yes, click that. Thats a safe ActiveX that needs to be installed to run the online Virus scan. We can uninstall after we've finished 

eddie


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

http://prntscr.com/20pnw8
thats what it said when i tried to remove it


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

youre a great sport on the avatar


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\eIntaller\1DBB5B18DB9E4b6f84B39F4CD3B05FA2\eXQ.exe.vir	a variant of Win32/ELEX.D application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\eIntaller\BE808058FBC74bbeBD553548E7A3A8E2\eXQ.exe.vir	a variant of Win32/ELEX.D application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\AdwCleaner\Quarantine\C\WINDOWS\system32\p5PSSavr.scr.vir	Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}\[email protected]\chrome\lptextlinks.jar	Win32/Adware.Gamevance.Gen application	deleted - quarantined
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\setup(1).exe	a variant of Win32/AirAdInstaller.A application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\Setup.exe	multiple threats	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Local Settings\Temp\iMesh_DM\iMeshMediaBar.exe.vir	multiple threats	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\antiphishing-vmninternethelper1_1dn\data\130429062740-m.list.vir	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus	deleted - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP227\A0783209.exe	a variant of Win32/ELEX.M application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP227\A0783216.dll	a variant of Win32/bProtector.A application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP227\A0783217.exe	a variant of Win32/bProtector.A application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP227\A0783218.exe	a variant of Win32/bProtector.A application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP231\A0785371.exe	a variant of Win32/ELEX.M application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP237\A0790021.dll	Win32/Adware.Yontoo.B application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793357.dll	probably a variant of Win32/bProtector.A application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793358.exe	a variant of Win32/bProtector.A application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793359.exe	probably a variant of Win32/bProtector.A application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793360.exe	a variant of Win32/bProtector.A application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793365.exe	a variant of Win32/ELEX.M application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793384.exe	a variant of Win32/ELEX.L application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793415.exe	Win32/Toolbar.Babylon application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793417.dll	a variant of Win32/Toolbar.Montiera.A application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793418.dll	Win32/Toolbar.Babylon application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793419.exe	a variant of Win32/Toolbar.Montiera.A application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793420.dll	Win32/Toolbar.Babylon application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793421.dll	Win32/Toolbar.Babylon application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793427.exe	a variant of Win32/ELEX.Q application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793460.exe	a variant of Win32/ELEX.Q application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793472.dll	a variant of Win32/SProtector.A application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793473.exe	Win32/SProtector.B application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP240\A0793503.exe	a variant of Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP250\A0799937.exe	a variant of Win32/ELEX.D application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP250\A0799939.exe	a variant of Win32/ELEX.D application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP250\A0799942.scr	Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP289\A0807486.exe	Win32/OpenCandy application	deleted - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP296\A0808360.exe	a variant of Win32/InstallIQ.A application	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B498680B-D1B9-49BB-BA36-6806851B93D9}\RP299\A0808558.exe	multiple threats	cleaned by deleting - quarantined
C:\WINDOWS\system32\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe	Win32/Tinfes.A trojan	cleaned by deleting - quarantined


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I see a few things have been removed with adwcleaner. As you may ahve guessed, these tools are updated often, so new files can get removed 

The majority of the ones it found were in the Restore folder. At the very end of the removal etc, I tend to clear the restore points, and create a new one, just in case the files are still there, as is shown above.

Now, it looks like the entry in AddRemove Programs is redundant, so there are two ways to remove this.

We'll try one of them now, and if we can't do that, we'll go to plan B 

Using OTL, do this:

*(Vista or Win 7 => right click and Run As Administrator)*


Double click on the OTLicon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
When the window appears, underneath *Output* at the top change it to *Standard Output*.
Select 
*All Users*
*LOP Check*
*Purity Check*
Under the *Standard Registry* box change it to *All*

Click the *Run Scan* button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
A black box will appear, this is part of the custom scan, so don't be alarmed 
*IF OTL SAYS 'NOT RESPONDING' DON'T USE THE MOUSE. IT WILL CARRY ON SCANNING AFTER A FEW MINUTES*

When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*. These are saved in the same location as OTL.

Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of these files, one at a time and post them in your topic


eddie


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

heres another mess i got myself into i have an iphone4 i think and i cant remember the email associated with it or my password.do you know how to fix that so i can put in a new password and my email account i have now?
will go do that other stuff you told me to do for the pc
thanks guy


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

OTL logfile created on: 11/4/2013 2:29:00 PM - Run 5
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

894.42 Mb Total Physical Memory | 449.35 Mb Available Physical Memory | 50.24% Memory free
2.12 Gb Paging File | 1.39 Gb Available in Paging File | 65.85% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 1344 2688 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 139.04 Gb Total Space | 103.87 Gb Free Space | 74.70% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: EMACHINE-98E05C | User Name: matthew1and5 | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2013/10/14 22:57:08 | 000,295,512 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe
PRC - [2013/10/08 18:02:45 | 000,844,752 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
PRC - [2013/10/08 06:48:23 | 000,182,696 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
PRC - [2013/09/27 12:39:50 | 000,313,120 | ---- | M] (Skillbrains) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\4.4.2.10\Lightshot.exe
PRC - [2013/08/14 14:19:24 | 000,039,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\rndlresolversvc.exe
PRC - [2013/08/11 15:06:29 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\OTL.exe
PRC - [2013/08/08 08:18:38 | 000,559,552 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Online Games Manager\ogmservice.exe
PRC - [2013/04/04 13:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
PRC - [2013/04/04 13:50:32 | 000,532,040 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
PRC - [2013/04/04 13:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
PRC - [2012/10/30 17:50:59 | 004,297,136 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
PRC - [2011/12/08 15:53:32 | 008,364,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe
PRC - [2008/07/16 15:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe
PRC - [2008/04/14 06:00:00 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
PRC - [2007/12/10 21:15:04 | 000,012,800 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2013/10/09 02:31:59 | 012,434,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\02257c6b67db33c194fa3beccf977afb\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/08/14 14:19:24 | 000,039,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\rndlresolversvc.exe
MOD - [2013/08/13 16:54:58 | 000,998,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\cf3c9d1496acdcb836853e59fe20223b\System.Management.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/08/13 16:53:02 | 000,212,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\15fd2d2f4e709154b44187a6915db244\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/08/13 16:52:56 | 000,771,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\f4ea3ea9bbe98bbc32c6def83bd2962d\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/08/13 16:46:33 | 001,593,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\3b34cb206ab0cec687c3730b14cdff57\System.Drawing.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/08/13 16:39:09 | 007,977,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\10df39542df7d48462451fc39bce8418\System.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/07/11 01:43:11 | 011,497,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\b14359470744c840c59fbe4e58034fd6\mscorlib.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/12/08 15:53:32 | 008,364,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe
MOD - [2011/09/13 15:57:20 | 000,282,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvcLib.dll
MOD - [2010/08/04 23:52:31 | 000,270,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\log4net\1.2.10.0__1b44e1d426115821\log4net.dll
MOD - [2010/08/04 23:52:31 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Utility\3.0.3010.0__4df5dcab8860d239\Framework.Utility.dll
MOD - [2010/08/04 23:52:31 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Utility.CommonFunctions\3.0.3010.0__770d2a375f176870\Framework.Utility.CommonFunctions.dll
MOD - [2010/08/04 23:52:30 | 000,061,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Library\3.0.3010.0__3036420f80dd6947\Framework.Library.dll
MOD - [2010/08/04 23:52:30 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Model.Controller\3.0.3010.0__14bcaafdb44b5951\Framework.Model.Controller.dll
MOD - [2010/08/04 23:52:30 | 000,015,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Host\3.0.3010.0__672b450de5a7e94a\Framework.Host.dll
MOD - [2010/08/04 23:52:30 | 000,009,216 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.Model.ControllerInterface\3.0.3010.0__d842b71b4d6ed079\Framework.Model.ControllerInterface.dll
MOD - [2010/08/04 23:52:30 | 000,006,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Framework.PluginInterface\3.0.3010.0__9ecdf03bb2054f94\Framework.PluginInterface.dll
MOD - [2008/07/16 15:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe
MOD - [2008/02/24 22:29:00 | 000,466,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvshell.dll

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE -- (SeaPort)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe /s Norton Internet Security /m C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\diMaster.dll /prefetch:1 -- (Norton Internet Security)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE -- (BBSvc)
SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe -- (avast! Antivirus)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\appmgmts.dll -- (AppMgmt)
SRV - [2013/10/08 06:48:23 | 000,182,696 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe -- (JavaQuickStarterService)
SRV - [2013/08/14 14:19:24 | 000,039,056 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\rndlresolversvc.exe -- (RealNetworks Downloader Resolver Service)
SRV - [2013/08/08 08:18:38 | 000,559,552 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Online Games Manager\ogmservice.exe -- (ogmservice)
SRV - [2013/07/19 15:35:40 | 000,256,904 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2013/04/04 13:50:32 | 000,701,512 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe -- (MBAMService)
SRV - [2013/04/04 13:50:32 | 000,418,376 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe -- (MBAMScheduler)
SRV - [2011/12/07 17:31:00 | 000,303,360 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvc.exe -- (WSWNA3100)
SRV - [2010/02/19 12:37:14 | 000,517,096 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe -- (SwitchBoard)
SRV - [2008/07/16 15:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe -- (ETService)
SRV - [2007/12/10 21:15:04 | 000,012,800 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems) [Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe -- (AgereModemAudio)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (WDICA)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDRELI)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (PDCOMP)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (PCIDump)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (lbrtfdc)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- c:\acernb\int15.sys -- (int15.sys)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\cpuz136\cpuz136_x32.sys -- (cpuz136)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\DOCUME~1\MATTHE~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cpuz134\cpuz134_x32.sys -- (cpuz134)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Changer)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\imkarla\catchme.sys -- (catchme)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswTdi)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswSP)
DRV - File not found [File_System | System | Stopped] -- -- (aswSnx)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (AswRdr)
DRV - File not found [File_System | Auto | Stopped] -- -- (aswMon2)
DRV - File not found [File_System | Auto | Stopped] -- -- (aswFsBlk)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System | Stopped] -- -- (Aavmker4)
DRV - [2013/04/04 13:50:32 | 000,022,856 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbam.sys -- (MBAMProtector)
DRV - [2011/12/12 16:43:00 | 001,034,240 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bcmwlhigh5.sys -- (BCMH43XX)
DRV - [2008/07/16 14:56:06 | 000,015,392 | ---- | M] (Acer, Inc.) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\int15.sys -- (int15)
DRV - [2008/05/20 03:53:00 | 004,800,000 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -- (IntcAzAudAddService)
DRV - [2008/04/14 06:00:00 | 000,088,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys -- (NwlnkIpx)
DRV - [2008/04/14 06:00:00 | 000,063,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys -- (NwlnkNb)
DRV - [2008/04/14 06:00:00 | 000,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys -- (NwlnkSpx)
DRV - [2008/03/04 23:10:54 | 001,203,808 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AGRSM.sys -- (AgereSoftModem)
DRV - [2008/01/28 22:37:48 | 000,022,016 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvnetbus.sys -- (nvnetbus)
DRV - [2008/01/28 22:37:46 | 000,054,016 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NVENETFD.sys -- (NVENETFD)
DRV - [2005/08/10 08:06:28 | 000,019,968 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfsync02.sys -- (sfsync02)
DRV - [2005/08/10 06:44:04 | 000,050,688 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfdrv01.sys -- (sfdrv01)
DRV - [2005/05/16 07:20:39 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] (Protection Technology) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfhlp02.sys -- (sfhlp02)

========== Standard Registry (All) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = Reg Error: Value error.
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Extensions Off Page = about:NoAdd-ons
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Page_Transitions = 1
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Secondary Start Pages = Reg Error: Value error.
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Security Risk Page = about:SecurityRisk
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=OIE8HP&PC=UP62
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchcust.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchasst.htm
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {FB53D2C7-B99B-46BC-AA1F-F862AFFE83CF}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{FB53D2C7-B99B-46BC-AA1F-F862AFFE83CF}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7

IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=msnhome
IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=msnhome
IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-19\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope =

IE - HKU\S-1-5-20\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope =

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.emachines.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACEW&l=0409&s=0&o=xph&d=0810&m=el1300g
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {67A2568C-7A0A-4EED-AECC-B5405DE63B64}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&Form=IE8SRC
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\..\SearchScopes\{67A2568C-7A0A-4EED-AECC-B5405DE63B64}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=ie7&q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&rlz=1I7ACEW_en
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://toolbar.inbox.com/search/dispatcher.aspx?tp=aus&qkw=%s&tbid=%tb_id&%language
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.2buscador.com
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {C04B7D22-5AEC-4561-8F49-27F6269208F6}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&Form=IE8SRC
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\..\SearchScopes\{56256A51-B582-467e-B8D4-7786EDA79AE0}: "URL" = http://search.mywebsearch.com/mywebsearch/GGmain.jhtml?id=ZLxdm0025CUS&ptb=MEBNhi1K_9TjyCKEv0oSdA&psa=&ind=2010121423&ptnrS=ZLxdm0025CUS&si=&st=sb&n=77d004cf&searchfor={searchTerms}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\..\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2A59}: "URL" = http://search.imesh.com/web?src=ieb&systemid=1&q={searchTerms}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\..\SearchScopes\{A4512F87-2371-4899-8B6B-419D29D34D28}: "URL" = http://search.yahoo.com/search?p={searchterms}&ei=UTF-8&fr=w3i&type=W3i_DS,136,0_0,Search,20101146,6901,0,8,0
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\..\SearchScopes\{afdbddaa-5d3f-42ee-b79c-185a7020515b}: "URL" = http://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?q={searchTerms}&SearchSource=4&ctid=CT2903591
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\..\SearchScopes\{C04B7D22-5AEC-4561-8F49-27F6269208F6}: "URL" = http://toolbar.inbox.com/search/dispatcher.aspx?tp=bs&qkw={searchTerms}&tbid=80305&lng=en
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Page_Transitions = 1
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com/
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = en-us
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {FB53D2C7-B99B-46BC-AA1F-F862AFFE83CF}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\..\SearchScopes\{6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\..\SearchScopes\{FB53D2C7-B99B-46BC-AA1F-F862AFFE83CF}: "URL" = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&rls=com.microsoft:{language}:{referrer:source?}&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7ACEW_en
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com/
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&Form=IE8SRC
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "about:home"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: %7B20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b%7D:0.0.0
FF - prefs.js..keyword.URL: ""
FF - user.js - File not found

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_8_800_94.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/ShockwavePlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1203133.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Google.com/GoogleEarthPlugin: C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll (Google)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.45.2: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\dtplugin\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.45.2: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20913.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=14.0.8051.1204: C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@oberon-media.com/ONCAdapter: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Oberon Media\NCAdapter\1.0.0.14\npapicomadapter.dll (Oberon-Media )
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nppl3260;version=16.0.3.51: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprndlchromebrowserrecordext;version=1.3.3: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\BrowserPlugins\MozillaPlugins\nprndlchromebrowserrecordext.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprndlhtml5videoshim;version=1.3.3: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\BrowserPlugins\MozillaPlugins\nprndlhtml5videoshim.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprndlpepperflashvideoshim;version=1.3.3: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\BrowserPlugins\MozillaPlugins\nprndlpepperflashvideoshim.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpchromebrowserrecordext;version=15.0.6.14: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprphtml5videoshim;version=15.0.6.14: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpplugin;version=16.0.3.51: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprpplugin.dll (RealPlayer)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@realnetworks.com/npdlplugin;version=1: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\BrowserPlugins\npdlplugin.dll (RealDownloader)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.165\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.165\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@videolan.org/vlc,version=2.0.7: C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\npvlc.dll (VideoLAN)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\adobe.com/AdobeAAMDetect: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll (Adobe Systems)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\ [2012/07/24 00:44:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\WebRep\FF [2013/03/15 13:03:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{DF153AFF-6948-45d7-AC98-4FC4AF8A08E2}: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\BrowserPlugins\Firefox\Ext\ [2013/10/14 22:57:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\Social Privacy\FF\

[2013/06/18 22:21:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions
[2013/09/20 14:54:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions
[2013/06/18 22:33:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Greasemonkey) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}
[2013/06/18 22:33:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\staged
[2013/06/18 21:08:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions
[2013/03/15 12:51:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Lightshot (screenshot tool)) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{394DCBA4-1F92-4f8e-8EC9-8D2CB90CB69B}(2)
[2013/03/15 12:51:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Greasemonkey) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}
[2013/03/15 12:51:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\staged(2)
[2013/05/24 17:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ecsfh9jh.default\extensions
[2013/05/24 17:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkaq102z.default\extensions
[2013/05/24 17:22:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa(2).default\extensions
[2013/08/28 20:31:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions
[2013/06/18 22:20:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\extensions
[2013/06/18 22:33:12 | 000,269,448 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\67rmr27q.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/03/15 12:03:36 | 000,269,007 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9549bgea.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/04/06 00:00:14 | 000,269,007 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gkaq102z.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/04/06 12:39:23 | 000,269,007 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\jc6nlnfa.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/06/17 23:04:29 | 000,269,448 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ylel7rta.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
[2013/06/18 21:12:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\Extensions
[2013/04/06 12:24:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions(2)
[2013/04/05 23:58:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Default) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions(2)\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}(2)
[2013/06/18 22:21:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\browser(2)\extensions(2)
[2013/06/17 22:55:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Default) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\browser(2)\extensions(2)\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}(2)

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?q={searchTerms}&{google:RLZ}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}{googlemniboxStartMarginParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}client={google:suggestClient}&q={searchTerms}&{google:cursorPosition}{google:zeroPrefixUrl}{googleageClassification}sugkey={google:suggestAPIKeyParameter},
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Disabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\30.0.1599.101\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer (Enabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\30.0.1599.101\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\30.0.1599.101\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft\u00AE DRM (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\npdrmv2.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Media Player Plug-in Dynamic Link Library (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\npdsplay.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft\u00AE DRM (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\npwmsdrm.dll
CHR - plugin: RealNetworks(tm) RealDownloader Chrome Background Extension Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\BrowserPlugins\MozillaPlugins\nprndlchromebrowserrecordext.dll
CHR - plugin: RealNetworks(tm) RealDownloader HTML5VideoShim Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\BrowserPlugins\MozillaPlugins\nprndlhtml5videoshim.dll
CHR - plugin: RealNetworks(tm) RealDownloader PepperFlashVideoShim Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\BrowserPlugins\MozillaPlugins\nprndlpepperflashvideoshim.dll
CHR - plugin: RealDownloader Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\BrowserPlugins\npdlplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: RealNetworks(tm) Chrome Background Extension Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) HTML5VideoShim Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: AdobeAAMDetect (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll
CHR - plugin: Oberon com adapter (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Oberon Media\NCAdapter\1.0.0.14\npapicomadapter.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Earth Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.165\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U25 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: VLC Web Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\npvlc.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Live\u00AE Photo Gallery (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave for Director (Enabled) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1203133.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_8_800_94.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.250.17 (Enabled) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20913.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Presentation Foundation (Enabled) = c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) G2 LiveConnect-Enabled Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer Download Plugin (Enabled) = c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprpplugin.dll
CHR - Extension: Google Docs = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.0.0.6_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Docs = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Drive = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Drive = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\
CHR - Extension: YouTube = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\
CHR - Extension: YouTube = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.6_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Search = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Search = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\
CHR - Extension: RealDownloader = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\idhngdhcfkoamngbedgpaokgjbnpdiji\1.3.3_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Wallet = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nmmhkkegccagdldgiimedpiccmgmieda\0.0.4.11_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Wallet = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nmmhkkegccagdldgiimedpiccmgmieda\0.0.5.0_0\
CHR - Extension: Gmail = C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2013/09/25 02:42:58 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (RealNetworks Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer) - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\BrowserPlugins\IE\rndlbrowserrecordplugin.dll (RealDownloader)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Helper) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.9012.1008\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Google Toolbar) - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll (Google Inc.)
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Google Toolbar) - {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll (Google Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe ARM] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeCS6ServiceManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [avast] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe (AVAST Software)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [RTHDCPL] C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.exe (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe (Oracle Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
O4 - HKU\.DEFAULT..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\DW\DWTRIG20.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-18..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\DW\DWTRIG20.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007..\Run: [MSMSGS] C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009..\Run: [ccleaner] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe (Piriform Ltd)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009..\Run: [LightShot] C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\LightShot.exe ()
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe (Google Inc.)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010..\Run: [Google Update] C:\Documents and Settings\MamasKarlasMine\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe (Google Inc.)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009..\RunOnce: [FlashPlayerUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_8_800_94_Plugin.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\NETGEAR WNA3100 Genie.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe ()
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Activities present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: HonorAutoRunSetting = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoCDBurning = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: dontdisplaylastusername = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticecaption = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticetext = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: shutdownwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: undockwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DisableRegistryTools = 0
O7 - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O7 - HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-19\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-20\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1005\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O9 - Extra Button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winrnr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwprovau.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000010 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000011 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000012 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000013 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000014 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000015 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000016 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000017 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000018 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000019 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000020 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000021 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000022 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000023 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000024 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000025 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000026 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000027 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000028 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000029 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000030 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O16 - DPF: {149E45D8-163E-4189-86FC-45022AB2B6C9} file:///C:/Program%20Files/Mystery%20Case%20Files%20-%20Madame%20Fate/Images/stg_drm.ocx (SpinTop DRM Control)
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-4117-8430-A67417AA88CD/LegitCheckControl.cab (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool)
O16 - DPF: {233C1507-6A77-46A4-9443-F871F945D258} http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab (Shockwave ActiveX Control)
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class)
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1343287068843 (MUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab (HP Download Manager)
O16 - DPF: {B479199A-1242-4E3C-AD81-7F0DF801B4AE} http://download.microsoft.com/downl...584-842756A66467/MicrosoftDownloadManager.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {CC450D71-CC90-424C-8638-1F2DBAC87A54} file:///C:/Program%20Files/Mystery%20Case%20Files%20-%20Madame%20Fate/Images/armhelper.ocx (ArmHelper Control)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{4DEEF353-5A32-4810-BD90-45142ABB379C}: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{7FCE32CC-5C6D-4498-A388-B708AE37C8D1}: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BAB149FD-C99D-4153-A329-B2FA1E3B9D59}: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BAB149FD-C99D-4153-A329-B2FA1E3B9D59}: NameServer = 8.26.56.26,156.154.70.22
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{E2D681EB-6E9C-42FC-91D8-6F09212667FB}: DhcpNameServer = 69.8.2.15 69.8.2.12
O18 - Protocol\Handler\about {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\cdl {3dd53d40-7b8b-11D0-b013-00aa0059ce02} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\dvd {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\file {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ftp {79eac9e3-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\gopher {79eac9e4-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http {79eac9e2-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https {79eac9e5-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ipp - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ipp\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\javascript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\local {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mailto {3050f3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mhtml {05300401-BCBC-11d0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mk {79eac9e6-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-itss {0A9007C0-4076-11D3-8789-0000F8105754} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Information Retrieval\msitss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\res {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\sysimage {76E67A63-06E9-11D2-A840-006008059382} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\tv {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\vbscript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\wia {13F3EA8B-91D7-4F0A-AD76-D2853AC8BECE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiascr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml {03C514A3-1EFB-4856-9F99-10D7BE1653C0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mail\mailcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/octet-stream {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-complus {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-msdownload {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\Class Install Handler {32B533BB-EDAE-11d0-BD5A-00AA00B92AF1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\deflate {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\gzip {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\lzdhtml {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\text/webviewhtml {733AC4CB-F1A4-11d0-B951-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UIHost - (logonui.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\logonui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (rundll32 shell32) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (Control_RunDLL "sysdm.cpl") - C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysdm.cpl (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\crypt32chain: DllName - (crypt32.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\crypt32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\cryptnet: DllName - (cryptnet.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptnet.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\cscdll: DllName - (cscdll.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscdll.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\dimsntfy: DllName - (%SystemRoot%\System32\dimsntfy.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dimsntfy.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\ScCertProp: DllName - (wlnotify.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\Schedule: DllName - (wlnotify.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\sclgntfy: DllName - (sclgntfy.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\sclgntfy.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\SensLogn: DllName - (WlNotify.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\termsrv: DllName - (wlnotify.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\wlballoon: DllName - (wlnotify.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: CDBurn - {fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: PostBootReminder - {7849596a-48ea-486e-8937-a2a3009f31a9} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: SysTray - {35CEC8A3-2BE6-11D2-8773-92E220524153} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - Browseui preloader - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - Component Categories cache daemon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O24 - Desktop Components:0 (My Current Home Page) - About:Home
O24 - Desktop WallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O24 - Desktop BackupWallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (msapsspc.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msapsspc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (schannel.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (digest.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\digest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (msnsspc.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnsspc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Authentication Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (kerberos) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\kerberos.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (schannel) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (wdigest) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdigest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O31 - SafeBoot: AlternateShell - cmd.exe
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/03/13 09:27:39 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/11/03 17:32:19 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Recent
[2013/10/30 19:12:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Gamers Unite! Snag Bar
[2013/10/30 04:01:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\ESET
[2013/10/26 04:10:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
[2013/10/26 04:10:38 | 000,264,616 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2013/10/26 04:10:38 | 000,145,408 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl
[2013/10/26 04:10:19 | 000,175,016 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2013/10/26 04:10:19 | 000,174,504 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2013/10/26 04:10:19 | 000,094,632 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
[2013/10/26 04:10:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Java
[2013/10/20 19:02:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Spotify
[2013/10/20 19:02:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Spotify
[2013/10/17 22:50:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Google Chrome
[2013/10/17 13:38:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTS
[2013/10/14 22:57:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\RealNetworks
[2013/10/14 22:57:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks
[2013/10/14 22:57:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\xing shared
[2013/10/14 22:57:25 | 000,201,872 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmoc3260.dll
[2013/10/14 22:57:10 | 000,006,656 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5016.dll
[2013/10/14 22:57:10 | 000,005,632 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5032.dll
[2013/10/14 22:57:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\RealNetworks
[2013/10/08 13:46:18 | 000,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidparse.sys
[2013/10/08 13:41:37 | 000,123,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbvideo.sys
[2013/10/08 13:41:37 | 000,060,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbaudio.sys
[2013/10/08 13:38:11 | 000,144,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbport.sys
[2013/10/08 13:38:11 | 000,030,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbehci.sys
[2013/10/08 13:38:11 | 000,005,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbd.sys

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/11/04 14:34:00 | 000,000,436 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{042C18C8-CDF0-49EE-A260-F2CEEBFEDE6A}.job
[2013/11/04 14:30:00 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2013/11/04 14:13:00 | 000,000,898 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2013/11/04 13:45:00 | 000,001,018 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010UA.job
[2013/11/04 11:55:00 | 000,000,390 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\update-S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/11/04 11:50:01 | 000,000,390 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\update-sys.job
[2013/11/03 21:28:00 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cdd42a48bf2014.job
[2013/11/03 19:01:00 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cec6dd87b77a86.job
[2013/11/03 17:36:24 | 000,490,386 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat
[2013/11/03 17:36:24 | 000,083,452 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat
[2013/11/03 17:32:18 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LogConfigTemp.xml
[2013/11/03 17:32:17 | 000,000,894 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce317de17aa0ca.job
[2013/11/03 17:32:17 | 000,000,292 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealPlayerRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/11/03 17:32:16 | 000,000,292 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/11/03 17:32:10 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2013/11/03 17:32:08 | 937,938,944 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2013/11/03 16:45:00 | 000,000,966 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010Core.job
[2013/10/29 10:52:00 | 000,000,300 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealPlayerRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/10/28 22:54:00 | 000,000,300 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/10/23 02:00:00 | 000,000,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Disk Cleanup.job
[2013/10/20 19:10:55 | 000,001,833 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/10/20 19:02:33 | 000,001,909 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Desktop\Spotify.lnk
[2013/10/17 22:50:48 | 000,001,815 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/10/14 22:58:04 | 000,000,747 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk
[2013/10/14 22:57:25 | 000,201,872 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmoc3260.dll
[2013/10/14 22:57:10 | 000,006,656 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5016.dll
[2013/10/14 22:57:10 | 000,005,632 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5032.dll
[2013/10/14 22:57:09 | 000,272,896 | ---- | M] (Progressive Networks) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pncrt.dll
[2013/10/10 14:06:53 | 000,000,758 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\UserProducts.xml
[2013/10/09 02:42:03 | 003,634,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2013/10/08 06:50:41 | 000,094,632 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
[2013/10/08 06:46:52 | 000,264,616 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2013/10/08 06:46:47 | 000,175,016 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2013/10/08 06:46:23 | 000,174,504 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2013/10/08 06:29:36 | 000,145,408 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2013/10/20 19:02:33 | 000,001,915 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Start Menu\Programs\Spotify.lnk
[2013/10/20 19:02:32 | 000,001,909 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Desktop\Spotify.lnk
[2013/10/17 22:50:48 | 000,001,833 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/10/17 22:50:48 | 000,001,815 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/10/14 22:59:26 | 000,000,300 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealPlayerRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/10/14 22:59:26 | 000,000,292 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealPlayerRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
[2013/10/14 22:58:04 | 000,000,747 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk
[2013/10/11 17:56:40 | 000,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cec6dd87b77a86.job
[2013/10/09 02:02:25 | 000,759,908 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\defsea1.exe
[2013/09/25 01:53:06 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe
[2013/09/25 01:53:06 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe
[2013/09/25 01:53:06 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe
[2013/09/25 01:53:06 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe
[2013/09/25 01:53:06 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe
[2013/06/20 18:11:57 | 000,000,162 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Reimage.ini
[2013/04/12 23:35:42 | 001,072,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrsdb0.bin
[2013/04/12 23:35:41 | 001,072,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrsdb1.bin
[2013/04/12 23:35:41 | 000,000,001 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdrssel.bin
[2013/02/08 04:03:08 | 002,816,504 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvdata.data
[2013/01/28 15:16:07 | 000,000,178 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
[2012/11/11 17:34:49 | 000,000,193 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.351.32.bc
[2012/09/21 14:26:43 | 000,000,758 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\UserProducts.xml
[2012/09/19 00:46:07 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2012/07/22 22:09:01 | 020,480,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\store-pp.jbs
[2012/07/02 13:00:04 | 000,000,664 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9caps.dat
[2012/06/15 22:10:07 | 000,000,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\GPlrLanc.dat
[2012/05/26 16:55:06 | 000,003,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll
[2012/05/20 17:27:06 | 000,363,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psisdecd.dll

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2009/03/13 09:52:07 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shdocvw.dll -- [2008/04/14 06:00:00 | 001,499,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/02/09 06:10:48 | 000,473,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2008/04/14 06:00:00 | 000,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

========== LOP Check ==========

[2010/11/13 10:57:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\alot
[2011/06/11 22:22:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\com.amazon.music.uploader
[2011/01/23 21:04:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\InterTrust
[2010/12/24 14:33:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\MSNInstaller
[2012/05/27 18:50:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\PeoplePal
[2011/01/31 18:12:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\Template
[2011/07/02 21:25:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Alberto.EMACHINE-98E05C\Application Data\Wal-Mart
[2010/11/11 19:27:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\1128
[2012/10/20 20:57:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Allmyapps
[2013/06/20 16:36:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Anvisoft
[2012/11/12 13:01:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVAST Software
[2010/08/08 14:25:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CasualForge
[2013/05/28 12:23:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Cisco Systems
[2013/06/20 19:28:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Electronic Arts
[2012/06/25 22:53:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EmailNotifier
[2010/08/05 08:15:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\FarmFrenzy2
[2010/10/25 21:07:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\FarmFrenzy3
[2010/11/26 09:04:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Flip Video
[2012/06/16 03:21:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\FreshGames
[2010/08/26 07:33:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Fugazo
[2010/08/06 07:25:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\HipSoft
[2012/06/24 18:53:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\iWin Games
[2012/08/25 16:48:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MumboJumbo
[2012/08/25 20:45:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\NetZero
[2013/06/18 21:07:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Oberon Media
[2013/05/29 13:31:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Origin
[2012/06/16 03:10:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PlayFirst
[2012/06/24 18:58:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PlayPond
[2013/06/23 23:40:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Playrix Entertainment
[2013/05/11 01:10:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\regid.1986-12.com.adobe
[2013/03/14 12:40:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RegInOut
[2012/07/22 22:13:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Screentime
[2013/10/15 17:55:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Soluto
[2012/05/29 19:02:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Visual Networks
[2011/07/02 14:14:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Wal-Mart
[2013/05/21 19:38:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\WildTangent
[2010/08/08 14:25:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\CasualForge
[2010/10/21 09:54:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\EleFun Games
[2010/11/14 19:23:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\FCSB000062035
[2010/09/07 20:09:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\Gaijin Ent
[2012/05/27 18:50:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\PeoplePal
[2010/08/06 18:48:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\PetShowCraze
[2010/10/21 16:40:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\PlayFirst
[2010/11/02 13:21:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\SecretIslandUSA
[2010/10/22 14:45:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Brittnye\Application Data\YoudaGames
[2011/01/23 21:08:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Application Data\FCSB000062035
[2012/05/27 18:50:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Application Data\PeoplePal
[2012/10/20 20:58:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Allmyapps
[2013/06/20 19:30:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Anvisoft
[2012/06/25 22:49:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Astro Gemini Software
[2012/06/25 23:32:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\EmailNotifier
[2012/06/17 16:42:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\EnchantedCavern
[2012/06/19 06:47:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Gaijin Ent
[2013/10/30 19:13:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Gamers Unite! Snag Bar
[2013/05/11 12:48:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\GO Games
[2013/06/18 22:09:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\GoPlayer
[2013/04/09 22:15:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Hidden Objects JekyllAndHyde
[2013/05/21 21:15:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\ITTNord
[2012/06/13 16:45:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Marine Aquarium Lite
[2012/06/16 22:39:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Meridian93
[2013/02/23 23:13:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\MSNInstaller
[2013/05/24 17:20:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Oberon Media
[2012/07/25 17:28:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Oracle
[2012/06/01 08:18:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Origin
[2013/05/24 17:21:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PDAppFlex
[2012/05/27 18:50:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PeoplePal
[2013/04/07 13:13:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PhotoScape
[2012/06/16 03:10:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\PlayFirst
[2013/04/30 19:49:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\SpinTop
[2013/10/26 08:59:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Spotify
[2013/05/24 17:21:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
[2013/01/28 15:16:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Template
[2012/05/20 12:21:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Wal-Mart
[2012/05/20 12:16:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Wal-Mart Digital Photo Manager
[2012/09/29 18:34:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Wal-Mart Digital Photo Viewer
[2013/04/12 00:43:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\YoudaGames

========== Purity Check ==========

< End of report >

this is all it gave me


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

That's okay, we'll use RSIT to get it. I also see that you have some entries still to remove there, but lets get the current one sorted first 


Download *random's system information tool (RSIT)* by *random/random* from *here*.
*It is important that is saved to your desktop.*
Double click on *RSIT.exe* to run *RSIT*.
Click *Continue* at the disclaimer screen.
Once it has finished, two logs will open. Please post the contents of both *log.txt* (<<will be maximized) and *info.txt* (<<will be minimized)


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Logfile of random's system information tool 1.09 (written by random/random)
Run by matthew1and5 at 2013-11-11 15:08:39
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3
System drive C: has 107 GB (75%) free of 142 GB
Total RAM: 894 MB (44% free)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 3:08:50 PM, on 11/11/2013
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe
C:\Program Files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\4.4.2.10\LightShot.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Games Manager\ogmservice.exe
C:\Program Files\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\rndlresolversvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\My Documents\Downloads\RSIT.exe
C:\Program Files\trend micro\matthew1and5.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: RealNetworks Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\BrowserPlugins\IE\rndlbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.9012.1008\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS6ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightShot] C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\LightShot.exe Flags: uninsdeletevalue
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ccleaner] "C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe" /AUTO
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WNA3100 Genie.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {149E45D8-163E-4189-86FC-45022AB2B6C9} (SpinTop DRM Control) - file:///C:/Program%20Files/Mystery%20Case%20Files%20-%20Madame%20Fate/Images/stg_drm.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - 
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1343287068843
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC450D71-CC90-424C-8638-1F2DBAC87A54} (ArmHelper Control) - file:///C:/Program%20Files/Mystery%20Case%20Files%20-%20Madame%20Fate/Images/armhelper.ocx
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{BAB149FD-C99D-4153-A329-B2FA1E3B9D59}: NameServer = 8.26.56.26,156.154.70.22
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bing Bar Update Service (BBSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Oracle Corporation - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMScheduler - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Online Games Manager (ogmservice) - RealNetworks, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Online Games Manager\ogmservice.exe
O23 - Service: RealNetworks Downloader Resolver Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\rndlresolversvc.exe
O23 - Service: SeaPort - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Adobe SwitchBoard (SwitchBoard) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: WSWNA3100 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvc.exe

--
End of file - 9343 bytes

======Scheduled tasks folder======

C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Disk Cleanup.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cdd42a48bf2014.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1ce317de17aa0ca.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cec6dd87b77a86.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010Core.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1010UA.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealPlayerRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealPlayerRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\ReclaimerResumeInstall_matthew1and5.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\update-S-1-5-21-1017937101-1564002237-3153008980-1009.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\update-sys.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{042C18C8-CDF0-49EE-A260-F2CEEBFEDE6A}.job

======Registry dump======

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}]
Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll [2012-09-23 72336]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA}]
RealNetworks Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\BrowserPlugins\IE\rndlbrowserrecordplugin.dll [2013-08-14 542376]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}]
Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll [2013-10-08 462760]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}]
Google Toolbar Helper - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll [2013-10-09 194640]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D}]
Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.9012.1008\swg.dll [2013-10-09 1001936]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9}]
Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll [2013-10-08 171944]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - Google Toolbar - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll [2013-10-09 194640]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RTHDCPL"=C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE [2008-05-16 16862720]
"IMJPMIG8.1"=C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE [2008-04-14 208952]
"MSPY2002"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe [2008-04-14 59392]
"PHIME2002ASync"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE [2008-04-14 455168]
"PHIME2002A"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE [2008-04-14 455168]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"=C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe [2012-12-19 41208]
"Adobe ARM"=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe [2013-05-11 958576]
"avast"=C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe [2012-10-30 4297136]
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe [2013-03-21 472992]
"SwitchBoard"=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-02-19 517096]
"AdobeCS6ServiceManager"=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe [2012-03-09 1073312]
"TkBellExe"=C:\Program Files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe [2013-10-14 295512]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe [2013-07-02 254336]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"LightShot"=C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\LightShot.exe [2013-09-27 226592]
"ccleaner"=C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe [2013-03-25 3497240]
"swg"=C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe [2013-04-18 39408]
"ctfmon.exe"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe [2008-04-14 15360]

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
NETGEAR WNA3100 Genie.lnk - C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WNA3100.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad]
WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll [2006-10-18 133632]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Wdf01000.sys]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\Wdf01000.sys]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\{1a3e09be-1e45-494b-9174-d7385b45bbf5}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"dontdisplaylastusername"=0
"legalnoticecaption"=
"legalnoticetext"=
"shutdownwithoutlogon"=1
"undockwithoutlogon"=1

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=323
"NoDriveAutoRun"=67108863
"NoDrives"=0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"HonorAutoRunSetting"=1
"NoDriveAutoRun"=67108863
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=323
"NoDrives"=0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Sync\WindowsLiveSync.exe"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Sync\WindowsLiveSync.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Sync"
"C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Spotify\spotify.exe"="C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Spotify\spotify.exe:*:Enabled:Spotify"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Sync\WindowsLiveSync.exe"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Sync\WindowsLiveSync.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Sync"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Drivers32]
"midimapper"=midimap.dll
"msacm.imaadpcm"=imaadp32.acm
"msacm.msadpcm"=msadp32.acm
"msacm.msg711"=msg711.acm
"msacm.msgsm610"=msgsm32.acm
"msacm.trspch"=tssoft32.acm
"vidc.cvid"=iccvid.dll
"vidc.I420"=msh263.drv
"vidc.iv31"=ir32_32.dll
"vidc.iv32"=ir32_32.dll
"vidc.iv41"=ir41_32.ax
"vidc.iyuv"=iyuv_32.dll
"vidc.mrle"=msrle32.dll
"vidc.msvc"=msvidc32.dll
"vidc.uyvy"=msyuv.dll
"vidc.yuy2"=msyuv.dll
"vidc.yvu9"=tsbyuv.dll
"vidc.yvyu"=msyuv.dll
"wavemapper"=msacm32.drv
"msacm.msg723"=msg723.acm
"vidc.M263"=msh263.drv
"vidc.M261"=msh261.drv
"msacm.msaudio1"=msaud32.acm
"msacm.sl_anet"=sl_anet.acm
"msacm.iac2"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\iac25_32.ax
"vidc.iv50"=ir50_32.dll
"msacm.l3acm"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\l3codeca.acm
"wave"=wdmaud.drv
"midi"=wdmaud.drv
"mixer"=wdmaud.drv
"aux"=wdmaud.drv
"msacm.l3codecp"=l3codecp.acm
"vidc.VP60"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\vp6vfw.dll
"vidc.VP61"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\vp6vfw.dll

======List of files/folders created in the last 1 month======

2013-11-11 15:08:39 ----D---- C:\rsit
2013-11-11 15:08:39 ----D---- C:\Program Files\trend micro
2013-11-05 14:46:49 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Windows
2013-10-30 04:01:05 ----D---- C:\Program Files\ESET
2013-10-26 04:10:45 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
2013-10-26 04:10:38 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\javaws.exe
2013-10-26 04:10:19 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
2013-10-26 04:10:19 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\javaw.exe
2013-10-26 04:10:19 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\java.exe
2013-10-17 13:38:05 ----D---- C:\_OTS
2013-10-14 22:57:52 ----D---- C:\Program Files\RealNetworks
2013-10-14 22:57:46 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RealNetworks
2013-10-14 22:57:34 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files\xing shared
2013-10-14 22:57:25 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmoc3260.dll
2013-10-14 22:57:10 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\pndx5032.dll
2013-10-14 22:57:10 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\pndx5016.dll

======List of files/folders modified in the last 1 month======

2013-11-11 15:08:39 ----D---- C:\Program Files
2013-11-11 15:07:56 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch
2013-11-11 15:05:15 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32
2013-11-11 15:05:14 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2013-11-11 15:02:03 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution
2013-11-11 15:01:25 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Temp
2013-11-11 15:01:23 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS
2013-11-11 15:01:22 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\ModemLog_Agere Systems PCI-SV92EX Soft Modem.txt
2013-11-11 13:04:04 ----N---- C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt
2013-11-09 21:41:12 ----SD---- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks
2013-11-06 13:53:07 ----AD---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
2013-11-06 11:54:47 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2
2013-11-03 17:32:40 ----HD---- C:\WINDOWS\inf
2013-10-26 04:10:45 ----SHD---- C:\WINDOWS\Installer
2013-10-26 04:10:45 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files
2013-10-26 04:10:45 ----D---- C:\Config.Msi
2013-10-26 04:10:19 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Java
2013-10-17 22:50:31 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Google
2013-10-15 17:55:22 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Soluto
2013-10-14 23:01:31 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\Real
2013-10-14 23:00:05 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real
2013-10-14 22:59:26 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\RealNetworks
2013-10-14 22:57:38 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Real
2013-10-14 22:57:09 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\pncrt.dll
2013-10-14 22:57:06 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcr71.dll
2013-10-14 22:57:06 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcp71.dll
2013-10-14 22:49:10 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Application Data\vlc
2013-10-13 14:12:06 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET

======List of drivers (R=Running, S=Stopped, 0=Boot, 1=System, 2=Auto, 3=Demand, 4=Disabled)======

R0 sfdrv01;StarForce Protection Environment Driver (version 1.x); C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfdrv01.sys [2005-08-10 50688]
R0 sfhlp02;StarForce Protection Helper Driver (version 2.x); C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfhlp02.sys [2005-05-16 6656]
R0 sfsync02;StarForce Protection Synchronization Driver (version 2.x); C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfsync02.sys [2005-08-10 19968]
R1 WmiAcpi;Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys [2008-04-13 8832]
R1 WS2IFSL;Windows Socket 2.0 Non-IFS Service Provider Support Environment; C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys [2008-04-14 12032]
R2 int15;int15; \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\int15.sys []
R2 NwlnkIpx;NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkipx.sys [2008-04-14 88320]
R2 NwlnkNb;NWLink NetBIOS; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnknb.sys [2008-04-14 63232]
R2 NwlnkSpx;NWLink SPX/SPXII Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkspx.sys [2008-04-14 55936]
R3 AgereSoftModem;Agere Systems Soft Modem; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AGRSM.sys [2008-03-04 1203808]
R3 BCMH43XX;Broadcom 802.11 USB Network Adapter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwlhigh5.sys [2011-12-12 1034240]
R3 HDAudBus;Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys [2008-04-14 144384]
R3 HidUsb;Microsoft HID Class Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys [2008-04-14 10368]
R3 IntcAzAudAddService;Service for Realtek HD Audio (WDM); C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys [2008-05-20 4800000]
R3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector; \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbam.sys []
R3 mouhid;Mouse HID Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys [2001-08-17 12160]
R3 nv;nv; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys [2013-02-08 12648960]
R3 nvnetbus;NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnetbus.sys [2008-01-28 22016]
R3 USBSTOR;USB Mass Storage Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS [2008-04-14 26368]
S1 Aavmker4;avast! Asynchronous Virus Monitor; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Aavmker4.sys []
S1 AswRdr;aswRdr; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AswRdr.sys []
S1 aswSnx;aswSnx; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys []
S1 aswSP;aswSP; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys []
S1 aswTdi;avast! Network Shield Support; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys []
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys []
S2 aswMon2;aswMon2; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswMon2.sys []
S3 catchme;catchme; \??\C:\imkarla\catchme.sys []
S3 cpuz134;cpuz134; \??\C:\DOCUME~1\MATTHE~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cpuz134\cpuz134_x32.sys []
S3 cpuz136;cpuz136; \??\C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\cpuz136\cpuz136_x32.sys []
S3 int15.sys;int15.sys; \??\c:\acernb\int15.sys []
S3 NuidFltr;NUID filter driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NuidFltr.sys [2009-05-09 14736]
S3 NVENETFD;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NVENETFD.sys [2008-01-28 54016]
S3 usbccgp;Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys [2013-08-08 32384]
S3 usbprint;Microsoft USB PRINTER Class; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys [2008-04-13 25856]
S3 usbscan;USB Scanner Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys [2013-07-02 14976]
S3 Wdf01000;Wdf01000; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Wdf01000.sys [2008-03-27 503008]
S3 WudfPf;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Platform Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys [2008-01-18 77696]
S3 WudfRd;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Reflector; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys [2008-01-18 83328]
S4 agp440;Intel AGP Bus Filter; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys [2008-04-14 42368]
S4 agpCPQ;Compaq AGP Bus Filter; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\agpCPQ.sys [2008-04-14 44928]
S4 alim1541;ALI AGP Bus Filter; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\alim1541.sys [2008-04-14 42752]
S4 amdagp;AMD AGP Bus Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\amdagp.sys [2008-04-14 43008]
S4 cbidf;cbidf; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cbidf2k.sys [2008-04-14 13952]
S4 sisagp;SIS AGP Bus Filter; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sisagp.sys [2008-04-14 40960]
S4 viaagp;VIA AGP Bus Filter; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\viaagp.sys [2008-04-14 42240]

======List of services (R=Running, S=Stopped, 0=Boot, 1=System, 2=Auto, 3=Demand, 4=Disabled)======

R2 AgereModemAudio;Agere Modem Call Progress Audio; C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe [2007-12-10 12800]
R2 ETService;Empowering Technology Service; C:\Program Files\EMACHINES\eMachines Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe [2008-07-16 24576]
R2 JavaQuickStarterService;Java Quick Starter; C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe [2013-10-08 182696]
R2 MBAMScheduler;MBAMScheduler; C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe [2013-04-04 418376]
R2 MBAMService;MBAMService; C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [2013-04-04 701512]
R2 NwSapAgent;SAP Agent; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-14 14336]
R2 ogmservice;Online Games Manager; C:\Program Files\Online Games Manager\ogmservice.exe [2013-08-08 559552]
R2 RealNetworks Downloader Resolver Service;RealNetworks Downloader Resolver Service; C:\Program Files\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\rndlresolversvc.exe [2013-08-14 39056]
S2 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2013-07-19 256904]
S2 avast! Antivirus;avast! Antivirus; C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe []
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
S2 Fax;Fax; C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe [2008-04-14 267776]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate); C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-07-29 116648]
S2 Norton Internet Security;Norton Internet Security; C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe /s Norton Internet Security /m C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\diMaster.dll /prefetch:1 []
S2 NVSvc;NVIDIA Display Driver Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe [2008-02-24 155716]
S2 SeaPort;SeaPort; C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE []
S2 WSWNA3100;WSWNA3100; C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WNA3100\WifiSvc.exe [2011-12-07 303360]
S3 aspnet_state;ASP.NET State Service; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe [2008-07-25 34312]
S3 BBSvc;Bing Bar Update Service; C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE []
S3 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32;.NET Runtime Optimization Service v2.0.50727_X86; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe [2008-07-25 69632]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem); C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-07-29 116648]
S3 gusvc;Google Software Updater; C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe [2013-04-18 194032]
S3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-02-19 517096]
S3 WMPNetworkSvc;Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service; C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe [2006-10-18 913408]
S3 WPFFontCache_v0400;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe [2013-07-20 754856]
S3 WudfSvc;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-14 14336]

-----------------EOF-----------------


----------



## imkarla1 (Aug 5, 2013)

info.txt logfile of random's system information tool 1.09 2013-11-11 15:08:53

======Uninstall list======

-->"C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{8F1B6239-FEA0-450A-A950-B05276CE177C}\setup.exe" -runfromtemp -l0x0009 -removeonly
-->rundll32.exe setupapi.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultUninstall 132 C:\WINDOWS\INF\PCHealth.inf
Acrobat.com-->C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR Application Installer.exe -uninstall com.adobe.mauby 4875E02D9FB21EE389F73B8D1702B320485DF8CE.1
Acrobat.com-->MsiExec.exe /I{77DCDCE3-2DED-62F3-8154-05E745472D07}
Adobe Acrobat 4.0, 5.0-->C:\WINDOWS\ISUN040A.EXE -f"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\NT\Uninst.isu" -c"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\NT\Uninst.dll"
Adobe AIR-->C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Resources\Adobe AIR Updater.exe -arp:uninstall
Adobe AIR-->MsiExec.exe /I{AFF7E080-1974-45BF-9310-10DE1A1F5ED0}
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_7_700_224_ActiveX.exe -maintain activex
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_8_800_94_Plugin.exe -maintain plugin
Adobe Photoshop CS6-->C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\core\PDApp.exe --appletID="DWA_UI" --appletVersion="2.0" --mode="Uninstall" --mediaSignature="{74EB3499-8B95-4B5C-96EB-7B342F3FD0C6}"
Adobe Reader 9.5.3-->MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A95000000001}
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.05)-->MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AB0000000001}
Adobe Shockwave Player 12.0-->"C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\Shockwave 12\uninstaller.exe"
Agere Systems PCI-SV92EX Soft Modem-->agrsmdel
avast! Free Antivirus-->C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswRunDll.exe "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\Setup\setiface.dll" RunSetup
BDescargas-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{82C0B26A-9F44-43B3-99C9-9BD492E5FCB4}\setup.exe" -l0xa -removeonly
Bing Bar-->MsiExec.exe /X{77F8A71E-3515-4832-B8B2-2F1EDBD2E0F1}
CCleaner-->"C:\Program Files\CCleaner\uninst.exe"
Choice Guard-->MsiExec.exe /I{8FFC5648-FAF8-43A3-BC8F-42BA1E275C4E}
Cisco Connect-->"C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\Cisco Connect\Cisco Connect.exe" -uninstall
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0020-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
DQ Tycoon-->MsiExec.exe /I{AB5148C2-7E8E-4994-9BFD-6A577E69D59E}
eMachines Recovery Management-->"C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{7F811A54-5A09-4579-90E1-C93498E230D9}\setup.exe" -runfromtemp -l0x0009 -removeonly
Google Chrome-->"C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\30.0.1599.101\Installer\setup.exe" --uninstall --multi-install --chrome --system-level --verbose-logging
Google Earth-->MsiExec.exe /X{96AD3B61-EAE2-11E2-9E72-B8AC6F98CCE3}
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer-->"C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarManager_08875ABF44579E20.exe" /uninstall
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer-->MsiExec.exe /I{18455581-E099-4BA8-BC6B-F34B2F06600C}
Google Update Helper-->MsiExec.exe /I{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB929399$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB939683$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2158563)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2158563$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2443685)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2443685$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2570791)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2570791$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2633952)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2633952$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2756822)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2756822$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2779562)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2779562$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB932716-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB932716-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952287$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954708)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954708$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB961118$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB981793)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB981793$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Internet Explorer Toolbar 4.7 by SweetPacks-->MsiExec.exe /X{80F3F10B-A177-4494-93CE-98090D819093}
Jasc Paint Shop Pro 8 Dell Edition-->MsiExec.exe /I{81A34902-9D0B-4920-A25C-4CDC5D14B328}
Java 7 Update 45-->MsiExec.exe /X{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83217025FF}
JavaFX 2.1.1-->MsiExec.exe /X{1111706F-666A-4037-7777-211328764D10}
Junk Mail filter update-->MsiExec.exe /I{4AB8B41B-3AF1-46BE-99B0-0ACD3B300C0A}
lightshot-4.4.2.10-->"C:\Documents and Settings\matthew1and5\Local Settings\Application Data\Skillbrains\lightshot\unins000.exe"
Mall Tycoon 3-->MsiExec.exe /I{205140F6-F3AC-45CE-9627-9CF35C6E1C2E}
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.75.0.1300-->"C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\unins000.exe"
Media Player Utilities 4.25-->MsiExec.exe /I{8B9852AF-B0B0-47B7-9BC5-89A95D77B6C9}
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2-->MsiExec.exe /I{C09FB3CD-3D0C-3F2D-899A-6A1D67F2073F}
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2-->MsiExec.exe /I{A3051CD0-2F64-3813-A88D-B8DCCDE8F8C7}
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1-->C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1\setup.exe
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile-->C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\Setup.exe /repair /x86 /parameterfolder Client
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile-->MsiExec.exe /X{3C3901C5-3455-3E0A-A214-0B093A5070A6}
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallMSCompPackV1$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstallIDNMitigationAPIs$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.5-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWdf01005$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstallNLSDownlevelMapping$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Silverlight-->MsiExec.exe /X{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}
Microsoft Streets and Trips 2001-->MsiExec.exe /I{3D719053-5593-11D3-8F25-0060085C1758}
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable-->MsiExec.exe /X{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable-->MsiExec.exe /X{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148-->MsiExec.exe /X{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161-->MsiExec.exe /X{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}
Microsoft Works-->MsiExec.exe /I{67E03279-F703-408F-B4BF-46B5FC8D70CD}
Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86-->MsiExec.exe /I{92D58719-BBC1-4CC3-A08B-56C9E884CC2C}
Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86-->MsiExec.exe /I{08D2E121-7F6A-43EB-97FD-629B44903403}
MSVCRT-->MsiExec.exe /I{22B775E7-6C42-4FC5-8E10-9A5E3257BD94}
Myst III: Exile-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{9F05B89E-2873-11D5-9E9D-0050DA1EA555}\setup.exe" 
Nancy Drew: The Haunted Carousel-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\Nancy Drew\The Haunted Carousel\NancyDrewSetup.exe" -l0x9 
NVIDIA Drivers-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvuninst.exe UninstallGUI
Online Games Manager v1.21-->C:\Program Files\Online Games Manager\uninst.exe
Origin-->C:\Program Files\Origin\OriginUninstall.exe
PDF Settings CS6-->MsiExec.exe /I{BFEAAE77-BD7F-4534-B286-9C5CB4697EB1}
RealNetworks - Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Runtime-->MsiExec.exe /X{7770E71B-2D43-4800-9CB3-5B6CAAEBEBEA}
RealNetworks - Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Runtime-->MsiExec.exe /X{AAECF7BA-E83B-4A10-87EA-DE0B333F8734}
RealPlayer-->c:\program files\real\realplayer\Update\r1puninst.exe RealNetworks|RealPlayer|16.0
RealUpgrade 1.1-->MsiExec.exe /I{28C2DED6-325B-4CC7-983A-1777C8F7FBAB}
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {67A5F99B-5EBA-3812-8D2E-BC251490DD3F} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {4952F442-5C1A-38EB-8C23-B18EFE77E20C} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {86BB5A25-8CC3-33CE-A393-CF28901682B2} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {16EEC04A-B924-37E0-97CF-422DCEFC1B63} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {C4D978AA-2668-3404-96DE-96E2AFC62FD7} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2729449)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {CD6D9B8A-BBC4-3FA7-B24D-D74CE90630CF} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2737019)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {ECBEE23D-AB7E-3DAA-B66B-CD52003198F1} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2742595)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {788818B1-B191-3217-A210-7ACFDE19CE4A} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2789642)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {B7C20E16-9A3A-3F05-A6B5-E15AA09200E0} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2804576)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {CF581973-77E0-3093-A1AC-A03130DE990F} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2832407)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {80774950-A707-386B-9C9B-D052D20BD54B} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2835393)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {576C07F8-777C-3981-B8BF-063A6B57254E} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2840628)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {90EA7C4E-7F03-31FD-BE27-B1A9B4AE56BD} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2840628v2)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {1E88AFAE-CEF7-3540-8FF6-6D00877B2767} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2858302v2)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {8BA4E34D-95C5-3907-87E4-62FBB31A2190} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2861188)-->c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\Client\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {21AEAFE4-6F0E-3169-A09C-9FB37C77E555} /parameterfolder Client
Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB2564958)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2564958$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2183461)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB2183461-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB2544521)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB2544521-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB938127-v2-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2510531)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2510531-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2544521)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2544521-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2618444)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2618444-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2722913)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2722913-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2744842)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2744842-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2761465)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2761465-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2792100)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2792100-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2797052)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2797052-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2799329)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2799329-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2809289)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2809289-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2817183)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2817183-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2829530)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2829530-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2838727)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2838727-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2846071)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2846071-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2847204)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2847204-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2862772)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2862772-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2870699)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2870699-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2879017)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2879017-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB982381)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB982381-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2378111)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2378111_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2834904)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2834904_WM11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2834904-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2834904-v2_WM11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952069_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954155_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973540_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB975558)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB975558_WM8$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB978695_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB979402)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB979402_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954154_WM11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2079403)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2079403$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2115168)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2115168$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2121546)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2121546$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2160329)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2160329$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2229593$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2259922)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2259922$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2279986)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2279986$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2286198)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2286198$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296011)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2296011$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296199)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2296199$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2347290)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2347290$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2360937)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2360937$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2387149)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2387149$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2393802)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2393802$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2412687)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2412687$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2419632)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2419632$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2423089)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2423089$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2436673)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2436673$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2440591)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2440591$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2443105)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2443105$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476490)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2476490$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476687)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2476687$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478960)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2478960$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478971)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2478971$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479628)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2479628$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479943)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2479943$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2481109)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2481109$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2483185)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2483185$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485376)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2485376$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485663)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2485663$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2491683)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2491683$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503658)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2503658$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503665)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2503665$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506212)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2506212$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506223)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2506223$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507618)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2507618$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507938)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2507938$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508272)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2508272$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508429)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2508429$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2509553)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2509553$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2511455)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2511455$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2524375)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2524375$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2535512)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2535512$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2536276$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2536276-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2544893$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2544893-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2555917)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2555917$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2562937)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2562937$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2566454)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2566454$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567053)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2567053$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567680)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2567680$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570222)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2570222$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570947)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2570947$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2584146)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2584146$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2585542)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2585542$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2592799)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2592799$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2598479)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2598479$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2603381)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2603381$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2618451)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2618451$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2619339)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2619339$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2620712)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2620712$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2621440)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2621440$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2624667)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2624667$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2631813)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2631813$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2646524)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2646524$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2653956)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2653956$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2655992)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2655992$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2659262)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2659262$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2661637)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2661637$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2676562)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2676562$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2685939)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2685939$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2686509)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2686509$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2691442)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2691442$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2695962)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2695962$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2698365)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2698365$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2705219)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2705219$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2707511)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2707511$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2709162)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2709162$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2712808)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2712808$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2718523)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2718523$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2719985)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2719985$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2723135)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2723135$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2724197)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2724197$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2727528)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2727528$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2731847)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2731847$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2753842)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2753842$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2753842-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2753842-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2757638)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2757638$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2758857)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2758857$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2761226)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2761226$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2778344)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2778344$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2779030)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2779030$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2780091)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2780091$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2799494)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2799494$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2802968)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2802968$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2807986)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2807986$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2808735)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2808735$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2813170)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2813170$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2813345)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2813345$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2820197)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2820197$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2820917)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2820917$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2829361)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2829361$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2834886)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2834886$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2839229)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2839229$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2845187)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2845187$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2847311)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2847311$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2849470)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2849470$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2850851)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2850851$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2850869)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2850869$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2859537)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2859537$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2862330)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2862330$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2862335)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2862335$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2864063)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2864063$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2868038)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2868038$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2876217)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2876217$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2876315)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2876315$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2883150)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2883150$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB923561$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB941569$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB946648$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB950760$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB950762$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB950974$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951376-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951748$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952004$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952954$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954459$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956572$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956744$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956802$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956803$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956844$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB958644$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB958869$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB959426$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB960803$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB960859$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB961501$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB969059$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB970238$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB970430$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB971657$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB971961$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB972270$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973507$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973869$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973904$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB974112$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB974318$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB974392$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB974571$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB975025$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB975467$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB975560$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB975562$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB975713$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB977816$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB977914$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB978037$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB978338$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB978542$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB978601$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB978706$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB979309$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB979482$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979687)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB979687$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980195)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB980195$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980218)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB980218$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB980232$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980436)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB980436$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981322)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB981322$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB981349$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981852)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB981852$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981957)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB981957$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981997)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB981997$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982132)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB982132$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982214)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB982214$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982665)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB982665$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982802)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB982802$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Segoe UI-->MsiExec.exe /I{A1F66FC9-11EE-4F2F-98C9-16F8D1E69FB7}
Stronghold-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{97A19679-4C07-4B34-8ACB-D5565C3440FC}\setup.exe" -l0x9 
swMSM-->MsiExec.exe /I{612C34C7-5E90-47D8-9B5C-0F717DD82726}
Ultimate Game Pak-->C:\WINDOWS\iun506.exe C:\Program Files\Ultimate Game Pak\irunin.ini
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2598845)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB2598845-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB2141007)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2141007$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB2345886)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2345886$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB2467659)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2467659$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB2541763)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2541763$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB2607712)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2607712$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB2616676)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2616676$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB2641690)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2641690$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB2661254-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2661254-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB2718704)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2718704$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB2736233)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2736233$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB2749655)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2749655$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB2863058)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB2863058$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951978$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB955759$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB967715$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB968389$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB971029)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB971029$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB971737$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973687$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973815$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
VLC media player 2.0.7-->C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\uninstall.exe
Windows Live Essentials-->C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Installer\wlarp.exe
Windows Live Mail-->MsiExec.exe /I{63C1109E-D977-49ED-BCE3-D00D0BF187D6}
Windows Live Upload Tool-->MsiExec.exe /I{205C6BDD-7B73-42DE-8505-9A093F35A238}
Windows Live Writer-->MsiExec.exe /X{6A92E5C5-0578-443D-91F3-92ECE5F2CAE2}
Windows Media Format 11 runtime-->"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmsetsdk.exe" /UninstallAll
Windows Media Format 11 runtime-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWMFDist11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Media Player 11-->"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Setup_wm.exe" /Uninstall
Windows Media Player 11-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallwmp11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"

======Security center information======

AV: PC Cleaner Pro (disabled)

======System event log======

Computer Name: EMACHINE-98E05C
Event Code: 7000
Message: The Norton Internet Security service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the path specified.


Record Number: 25026
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20131013125428.000000-300
Event Type: error
User: 

Computer Name: EMACHINE-98E05C
Event Code: 7001
Message: The avast! Antivirus service depends on the aswMon2 service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.


Record Number: 25025
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20131013125428.000000-300
Event Type: error
User: 

Computer Name: EMACHINE-98E05C
Event Code: 7000
Message: The aswMon2 service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.


Record Number: 25024
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20131013125428.000000-300
Event Type: error
User: 

Computer Name: EMACHINE-98E05C
Event Code: 7000
Message: The aswFsBlk service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.


Record Number: 25023
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20131013125428.000000-300
Event Type: error
User: 

Computer Name: EMACHINE-98E05C
Event Code: 23
Message: Printer Dell Photo Printer 720,0 failed to initialize because a suitable Dell Photo Printer 720 driver could not be found.

Record Number: 25022
Source Name: Print
Time Written: 20131013125419.000000-300
Event Type: error
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM

======Environment variables======

"ComSpec"=%SystemRoot%\system32\cmd.exe
"Path"=%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem
"windir"=%SystemRoot%
"FP_NO_HOST_CHECK"=NO
"OS"=Windows_NT
"PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE"=x86
"PROCESSOR_LEVEL"=15
"PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER"=x86 Family 15 Model 127 Stepping 2, AuthenticAMD
"PROCESSOR_REVISION"=7f02
"NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS"=1
"PATHEXT"=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH
"TEMP"=%SystemRoot%\TEMP
"TMP"=%SystemRoot%\TEMP

-----------------EOF-----------------


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Can you just look in AddRemove and make sure its this version that is showing, and not just number 9:

*Adobe Reader 9.5.3*

let me know


----------

